#ubuntuone 2010-03-01
<popey> morning ubuntuoners
<duanedesign> morning popey
<rye> mornings!
<duanedesign> hello sir. Good weekend I hope
<duanedesign> /8/9
<duanedesign> oops
<rye> duanedesign, 0
<rye> So, I'm testing user designated folders. That means that you can get any folder in your /home and say "I want to have this in Ubuntu One". The syncdaemon supports this, the web ui does not support it at the moment.
 * rye checks what happens next ...
<popey> rye: does it share all folders below the one you choose or just the folder you select?
<rye> popey, all the hierarchy, I believe
<popey> cool
 * popey would be interested in testing that
<kklimonda> is the gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 package going to be moved to main now that the music store depends on it?
<rye> popey, this is also a pre-requisite to "publish the file" so that it is accessible via HTTP by everyone
<rye> testing that as well
<popey> neat
<duanedesign> rye: Is the pyinotify error followed by gibberish in syncdaemon.exception.log telling us anything?
<duanedesign> EX: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386257/
<rye> duanedesign, grab that and cat it
<rye> 2010-02-18 08:52:41,543 - pyinotify - ERROR - The path /home/damns/Ubuntu One/новая папка of this watch <Watch wd=2 mask=3064 auto_add=False proc_fun=None path=/home/damns/Ubuntu One/новая папка dir=True > must not be trusted anymore
<rye> 2010-02-18 21:19:57,259 - pyinotify - ERROR - The path /home/damns/Ubuntu One/новая папка-wrong-path of this watch <Watch wd=2 mask=3064 auto_add=False proc_fun=None path=/home/damns/Ubuntu One/новая папка-wrong-path dir=True > must not be trusted anymore
<rye> and this is where we need someone who knows what that means
<duanedesign> aha
 * rye summoned someone... waiting for someone to appear
<rye> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/102820 ? - Previously saved files have disappeared ?
<duanedesign> rye: that reminds me. I wanted to ask about. https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/102607
<duanedesign> was unsure the correct answer on that one
<rye> duanedesign, yes, for now the answer - syncdaemon will panic and write No space left on device to the logs until it fills up the remaining space with the logs
<rye> duanedesign, that's why i linked the question to it
<webm0nk3y> pgraner ping
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: hello
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, hi. you filed #528698?
<webm0nk3y> bug #528698
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528698 in ubuntuone-client "All files missing in the Cloud but directory entries are there." [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528698
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: yep
<webm0nk3y> there's mup
<webm0nk3y> hehe
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, need some more details
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: sure
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, in the Web UI what does it show as far as storage space used?
<facundobatista> pgraner, question: did you have two or three machines involved in the incident?
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, can you tell you have our *complete* attention? :)
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: 251.2 KB Used (0.0%) today, on Friday it was 0 KB Used (0.0%)
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, ok, so it sounds like it is syncing new files right?
<pgraner> facundobatista: There are 3 machines, I had two previously set up and running (zorak & desktop), I was trying to add a third on Fri (air)
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: nope I have killed the sync daemon from all my boxes
<facundobatista> pgraner, you gave me logs about the first one and the laptop
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, k
<facundobatista> pgraner, I would need logs from the second machine to discard the client in the equation
<pgraner> facundobatista: I gave you the ones from desktop & air
<webm0nk3y> facundobatista, I'm going to setup a new machine and see if I have similar issues
<pgraner> facundobatista: ok standby
<facundobatista> pgraner, thanks
<pgraner> webm0nk3y, facundobatista: bug updated with logs and info
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, thank you
<facundobatista> pgraner, thans!
<facundobatista> *thanks
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, are you positive you logged in with the same account when you setup the new computer?
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: yep I only have *one* U1 account and its all done with openid
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: ie. I only have one openid account which is my canonical email addr
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, did any local files on your other machines get deleted?
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: the only onces got deleted on desktop,  zorak was powered off (its my netbook) and when I brought it up I killed syncdaemon so it couldn't do any damage
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, and I assume all files got deleted?
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, in the bug report, you mentioned that directories showed up. Can you explain that a little more?
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: When I saw the notifier pop up and say it was syncing files and I new there were no changes, I looked on the local system and saw things going byebye, I killed the syncdaemon
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, ok
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, did you share your root folder with anyone?
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: When I went to add air (the 3rd machine) after adding the computer to U1, it took me to the web interface, thats when I noticed I had a directory hierarchy but no files in the dirs
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: Hell NO, this is my working canonical data
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, ahh...
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, when you got to https://one.ubuntu.com/account/machines/, which machines show up?
<pgraner> webm0nk3y:
<pgraner> Computer	Date Added
<pgraner>   air (tt3KVTmRwgM8qRXh5PhN)	 26 Feb 2010
<pgraner>   desktop (0CbL4P0jkQRj0GzTjNSw)	 17 Feb 2010
<pgraner>   zorak (9K4HbMNXxGfb6R70FLm5)	 17 Feb 2010
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, thanks
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, when you setup air, this was a new machine right? not an upgrade and not on a computer that had Ubuntu One on it?
<FND> aquarius: can I bug you for a minute? I understand the DesktopCouch database requires authentication - but it's not simple username/password, but fanc
<aquarius> FND, yes
<dobey> oauth
<FND> *fancy stuff which isn't easy to reproduce independently? background is that I'm working on a "regular" CouchDB app but would wanna allow users to connect to DC, optionally
<FND> has anyone done anything like this before?
<dobey> it's not that fancy
<dobey> :)
<FND> I remember seeing discussions about python-keyring and stuff, which might have scared me off
<aquarius> FND, is your app Python?
<FND> yes
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: yep new Lucid install
<aquarius> FND, then the easiest thing to do is use desktopcouch.records.server. You don't have to use the records API, but desktopcouch.records.server takes care of providing roughly the python-couchdb interface and handling all teh oauth stuff for you.
<FND> ah great - so I can do try: import desktopcouch.records.server except ImportError: import couchdb.server ?
<FND> so it will work on a headless server with python-couchdb, on Ubuntu desktop with DC
<Chipaca> MEETING BEGINS
<Chipaca> me
<CardinalFang> me
<urbanape> me
<teknico> me
<dobey> me
<vds> me
<Chipaca> beuno: aquarius: rodrigo_: jblount: last call
<beuno> me
<rodrigo_> me
<beuno> Chipaca, why not just ping us to start with?  :)
<Chipaca> beuno: you should have MEETING BEGINS ping you :)
<beuno> Chipaca, good idea!
 * Chipaca rolls eyes
<beuno> (typical manager delegating work)
 * Chipaca is but an egg
<teknico> delegating work to machines, isn't it all we do here?
<Chipaca> DONE: lats of talk, little coding. Less than I would've liked on oauthdesktop.  TODO: *lots* more talk. Shove oauthdesktop off on somebody else if possible (bad manager, doing coding! bad!). Talk some more; if you're in desktop+ and haven't talked with me by EOBD, ping me.  BLOCKED: I refuse to be blocked  NEXT: CardinalFang
<aquarius> me
<CardinalFang> I wish xchat groked alert lines.  Mine alerts on "meeting" OR "begins".  Quite a pain.
<teknico> (well, in addition to silly talk)
<CardinalFang> DONE: fixed up and merged find-pid branch.  Merged get-port program branch.  Merged docs change that elucidates put_record mutation of argument.  Lots of merging!
<CardinalFang> TODO: Help kenvandine get d-c packaged.
<CardinalFang> BLOCKED: None.
<CardinalFang> next, urbanape, winner of three gold medals!
<urbanape> DONE: Finished phones/ ajax branch, submitted for review.
<urbanape> TODO: Land it, start in on a new contacts/ branch.
<urbanape> TOTO: I bless the rains down in Africa!
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> teknico: europe
<teknico> DONE: reviewed and integrated another branch from beuno; looked into local sync problem
<teknico> TODO: finish fixing the local sync problem; removing the ME contact from the contacts web ui; showing the web desktop+ guys around our phone sync code
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: dobey
<teknico> urbanape, I rope?
<dobey> ☺ DONE: Found/fixed bugs in StorageThrottlingFactory move, More CP button work
<dobey> ☹ TODO: Finish branch to add Connect to CP, Finish the rest of the CP work
<dobey> ☹ BLCK: None.
<dobey> vds: che l'italiano dici?
<vds> DONE: investigated on problems with web/phones/test_views, fixed funambol json connector, updated trunk to use new funambol_cared revno, investigated on zombie contact again but not had time to really focus on it
<vds>  TODO: re-land patch_13, continue the invetigating on contact zombies
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> beuno: please
<beuno> DONE: Landed the better-phone-index branch, dupe detection and merging is about to land
<beuno> TODO: Kill the me contact, fix the oopses related to it, figure out why I can no longer sync my phone on production
<beuno> BLOCKED: No (finally!)
<beuno> aquarius, bring it home
<aquarius> DONE: numerous small music store things, like translatable names; phone meetings; apiservers rollout
<aquarius> TODO: work with rodrigo on download progress; make library page links work; #oppdev talk
<aquarius> BLOCKED: only got ten fingers
<aquarius> rodrigo_, go for it
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Vacation. Notes problems fixing. Music store downloads polling
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. & in note titles.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> nobody next, right?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, spacebar <= forehead
<aquarius> CardinalFang, to quote the late great Eric Morecambe, the spaces between the notes might be the important thing, but you still need the notes
<dobey> notes do help pay the rent.
<jblount> DONE: Some html and css stuff for the music store, trying to figure out a way to better handle the phone sync instructions
<jblount> TODO: Phone sync instructions parsing and learning. Keep Lernid on in the background to learn how to be a better developer during "Opportunistic Developers" week.
<jblount> BLOCKED: Never!
<dobey> vds: yeah, my italian sucks :)
<vds> dobey: nope! :)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> that was valid italian?
<Chipaca> MEETING ENDS. Thanks everybody!
<teknico> aquarius, John Cage would disagree ;-)
<facundobatista> pgraner, I may be looking to something strange...
<facundobatista> pgraner, http://paste.ubuntu.com/386297/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/386298/ seems to be equal
<facundobatista> pgraner, do you have two equal logs in your disk?
<pgraner> facundobatista: they are not the same: look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/386362 that is the ls -al of the log directory, they are a few bytes difference
<pgraner> facundobatista: also it might be helpful if you guys put hostnames into the log files, it really gets confusing trying to figure out what log came from where
<facundobatista> pgraner, they have similar sizes because they rotate per size
<facundobatista> pgraner, the problem is that I don't have a relationship between your pastebin and the real log name
<pgraner> facundobatista: pastebin 386297 == syncdaemon.log.2010-02-23_08-50-33 & pastebin 386298 == syncdaemon.log.2010-02-23_11-12-11
<facundobatista> pgraner, ok
<pgraner> facundobatista: they are easy to coordinate, I ran the following to get the pastebin entries: for file in sync*; do pastebinit -i $file -b http://paste.ubuntu.com; done
<pgraner> facundobatista: so if you look at the list in the bug they are in order with the zero length files removed
<facundobatista> pgraner, the problem is that "sync*" is disk order, not alphabetical one
<CardinalFang> kenvandine,  https://edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/trunk/0.6.2
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, new release of desktopcouch
<pgraner> facundobatista: nope they came out exact
<pgraner> pgraner@zorak:~/.cache/ubuntuone/log$ for file in sync*; do echo $file; done
<pgraner> syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<pgraner> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-02-17_19-51-14
<pgraner> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-02-19_09-44-27
<pgraner> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-02-20_08-54-17
<pgraner> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-02-20_09-03-46
<pgraner> syncdaemon-exceptions.log.2010-02-23_08-50-32
<pgraner> syncdaemon.log
<pgraner> syncdaemon.log.2010-02-23_08-50-33
<pgraner> syncdaemon.log.2010-02-23_11-12-11
<pgraner> syncdaemon.log.2010-02-23_12-25-35
<pgraner> syncdaemon.log.2010-02-26_15-45-03
<pgraner> syncdaemon.log.2010-02-27_15-46-43
<pgraner> facundobatista: either way pastebinit returns the pastbin URL, just match them up throwing out the zero length file names and you'll have the proper matching
<facundobatista> pgraner, thanks!
<facundobatista> pgraner, question... I'm seeing strange stuff in these logs
<facundobatista> pgraner, these files you once had in the server... when you uploaded them?
<facundobatista> Feb-23, or before?
<pgraner> facundobatista: before
<facundobatista> pgraner, I'm looking into the files of your second machine, and they appear to be new in the disk
<pgraner> facundobatista: I had desktop & zorak on karmic and did an upgrade to lucid which broke syncing
<facundobatista> pgraner, I mean, the sytem is finding all the files new in the disk, not having metadata at all for them
<pgraner> facundobatista: so I removed the two from ubuntu one
<facundobatista> pgraner, how do you removed them?
<pgraner> facundobatista: deleted the Ubuntu One directory
<pgraner> facundobatista: readded the computer to U1
<facundobatista> pgraner, how do you deleted the Ubuntu One directory?
<pgraner> facundobatista: then synced, and it moved all the files from the server back down
<facundobatista> pgraner, do you deleted the folder using nautilus? command line? other programs like mc?
<pgraner> facundobatista: I did a rm -rf "Ubuntu\ One"
<facundobatista> pgraner, ok
<pgraner> facundobatista: and did the same process to the other computer
<pgraner> facundobatista: both were working fine for a few weeks
<pgraner> facundobatista: then on Fri I went to add air into the mix and noticed that files were missing off the server
<facundobatista> pgraner, "rm -rf" generates a delete on each file, and that removes the files in the server
<pgraner> facundobatista: the files were still there for weeks after I did that
<pgraner> facundobatista: the U1 daemon was not running at the time nor was I on a network
<facundobatista> pgraner, maybe because the client didn't have the opportunity to remove them from the server
<facundobatista> pgraner, the daemon has stuff inside to know what you did while he was not running... he later found the deleted files, and removed everything
<pgraner> facundobatista: your missing the point after I did that on a clean Ubutnu One dir is synced all the files on the server back down to the client
<facundobatista> pgraner, in which machine?
<pgraner> facundobatista: then why did it sync everything for weeks, even when I added new files, then one day wake up and decide to delete everything but leave only the directory structure?
<pgraner> facundobatista: on both
<facundobatista> pgraner, we have a bug that is hitting us all of the time, and that I saw in your logs, that the client gets stuck
<facundobatista> so the deletion may have been latent
<facundobatista> pgraner, then, something happened that restarted the daemon
<webm0nk3y> reboot
<facundobatista> pgraner, and the deletion was there (we call it 'trash'... those files that we tried or should have tried to delete but we couldn't)
<facundobatista> so, we got the trash, and removed all the files
<facundobatista> pgraner, at the same time it found the stuff in disk, and tried to upload
<facundobatista> pgraner, that surely created a mess and maybe because that we're seeing dirs and no files
<facundobatista> pgraner, also, we prioritize metadata and not content, so makedirs may have got to the server first
<pgraner> facundobatista: strange I was syncing for weeks with no prob
<pgraner> facundobatista: I added lots of data and it was working fine
<facundobatista> pgraner, regarding trash, I found 972 lines like:
<facundobatista> 2010-02-23 08:52:57,280 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.local_rescan - INFO - unlink from trash: share_id: ''   parent_id: '9cbead56-f9e9-41e6-bb56-bae9df502961'   node_id: '0bf10521-f6a1-4c01-9536-39c9b4d7a6ad'
<facundobatista> that's why I pointed to that...
<webm0nk3y> looks like the syncdaemon started up last tuesday then
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: startup? It should have been running, I used to be able to tell by the applet, but now its not there anymore
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: so your telling me one machine was not connected then magically started and whiped everything out?
<webm0nk3y> pgraner, I meant on the machine where the files were deleted
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: I did the same procedure on both computer exactly I deleted the U1 directory while offline, removed the computers from the U1 web interface, reauthorized them and they both synced with all the files that were on the server and worked for weeks
<pgraner> webm0nk3y: and I did the procedure one computer at a time and waited for the first computer to sync prior to doing the 2nd one
<facundobatista> pgraner, in your second machine, the SD process started on 2010-02-23 08:50:33,253, and it had all those trash full, waiting
<pgraner> facundobatista: at this point I don't know, this should have been a simple. "I want to get rid of my local crap and give me whats on the server" operation
<facundobatista> pgraner, mmm... I understand
<statik> hi kenvandine, CardinalFang: I understand there are some desktopcouch bugfixes that need to get released and uploaded to lucid, and I'd like to help with that. where can I start?
<facundobatista> pgraner, discard everything locally and start from scratch
<kenvandine> statik, last i looked, the fix branch was still pending review
<facundobatista> pgraner, removing the files is not the way to achieve it
<kenvandine> statik, but i am quite anxious to get it into lucid
<kenvandine> it makes gwibber suck way less :)
<facundobatista> Chipaca, in your GUI plans, did you thought about having some way to trigger something like ^ ?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, statik, I think all is ready.  I closed the milestone and uploaded a source tarball an hour ago.
<kenvandine> excellent
<kenvandine> statik, can you upload that?
<statik> kenvandine: yessir I will get on it now
<kenvandine> awesome
<statik> CardinalFang, thanks
 * kenvandine loves statik having upload rights :)
 * Chipaca does too
<Chipaca> facundobatista: something like what, sorry?
<kenvandine> CardinalFang, thanks for getting that release done, it seems to really make gwibber start reliably
<Chipaca> facundobatista: ah, the "just nuke everything, already"?
<CardinalFang> kenvandine, my pleasure.
<facundobatista> Chipaca, a "discard everything and sync back with what's in the server" button
<CardinalFang> statik, I want to help test the package before you upload.
<facundobatista> Chipaca, maybe with a shorter name
<Chipaca> facundobatista: sounds like something we could do for mutant mantis
<statik> CardinalFang: ok, I'll upload to the hackers nightly PPA before putting it to lucid
<CardinalFang> Rawk.
<statik> and talk with you about testing
<statik> i need a 500GB SSD, I keep having to delete build trees
 * kenvandine could use one too
<Chipaca> statik: easy, get 500GB of RAM, and just make a ramdisk
<kenvandine> *easy*
 * kenvandine chuckles
<statik> that is some ceo-level handwaving chipaca. careful or you'll get promoted
 * Chipaca rubs his hands gleefully
<Chipaca> excellent.
<jblount> statik: Do you have an extra drive bay?
<statik> jblount: no, not even a cd drive.
 * statik hugs his tiny x200s
 * jblount is quietly contemplating losing his disc drive for a small ssd / big hd combo
<pfibiger> jblount: is it a hard mod?
 * jblount looks for the url
<jblount> pfibiger: I don't think so
<pfibiger> ah, found it
<pfibiger> looks easy
<statik> kenvandine, any particular gwibber bug that I should mention in this desktopcouch changelog?
<pfibiger> $200 gets you the mounting hardware plus an external enclosure for the dvd drive you pull out
<pfibiger> so $200 + $300 for the 80gb intel ssd.
<pfibiger> hmm
<kenvandine> statik, one sec
<kenvandine> statik, 519444
<statik> thanks
<CardinalFang> statik, I put some notes in the release changelog, fwiw.
<duanedesign> if someone has some corrupted metadata. The error they are getting 11087e34.... Would the directory structure be 1/10/87/11087e34...
<duanedesign> i am used to seeing numbers like 617e34...which is easy ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/vm/shares/6/1/7/617e24...
<statik> CardinalFang: oh, thanks!
<statik> CardinalFang: I'll use that instead of what i was writing up by looking at the commits. too bad uscan doesn't download that from launchpad, i had totally missed it
<rye> duanedesign, i don't think so... could you please give the bug number? I believe syncdaemon does only a/b/c/abc metadata partitioning (if this can be called this way)
<duanedesign> rye: ok thank you...
<duanedesign> bug 530092
<ubottu> Bug 530092 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/530092 is private
<rye> ok, hacked a script for detection of blank notes, now need to make the fix
<rye> duanedesign, unmarked that as private since that report does not contain anything personally identifiable more than launchpad login could give
<duanedesign> rye: so the key error is caused by blank notes?
<rye> duanedesign, the pickle loading seems to be related to fsm, which means that something has probably removed... file_shelf.py, _load_pickle raises KeyError if there is except (IOError, OSError)
<rye> duanedesign, no, that was unrelated to this bug report, we are going to provide the steps on how to fix blank notes
<duanedesign> lol, ok
<duanedesign> :P
<rye> duanedesign, and I decided to create the script to make people with 10+ notes happy
<rwlyonsjr> Is anyone having problems with the web interface of Ubuntu One?
<beuno> rwlyonsjr, more specifically?
<rwlyonsjr> When I log into the web interface, I intermittently can not see any of my files
<rwlyonsjr> I am also not able to sync my notes at all.... I saw the post on the blog that said they were switching things to read-only, but I can not see anything at all
<rwlyonsjr> hello??
<Technoviking> would the Ubuntu One note issue be affecting syncing with tomboy
<rwlyonsjr> Technoviking, I did not see anything in the post that would indicate that...they only said it would be read only
<rye> rwlyonsjr, Technoviking, the notes are now in read-only on the web interface and Tomboy sync is failing due to a different issue that is now identified and being worked on
<rye> rwlyonsjr, are you receiving a Something Wrong (500) page?
<rwlyonsjr> rye, thanks! Any info on files not showing up at all on the web interface.... The problem is intermittent...
<rye> rwlyonsjr, hm
<rwlyonsjr> rye, when I log on to the web interface it shows I have no files at all, then I hit refresh and they came back.... another refresh and they were gone again... Just in and out like that, with no real pattern
<rye> rwlyonsjr, confirming
<rye> rwlyonsjr, no, wait, this is my testing account, it has 0 files
<rwlyonsjr> rye, I just tried again... same results for me.... No files, I have not refreshed yet
<rwlyonsjr> with a refresh it comes back again.... Looking at the issue more, it may be that the "My Files" folder is not showing up on first log-in for me.... It goes to the "Shared with me Folder", with no other folders viewable...
<rwlyonsjr> rye, were you able to duplicate the issue?
<rye> rwlyonsjr, how many files do you have in ~/Ubuntu One ?
<rwlyonsjr> rye, standby
<rwlyonsjr> rye, about 50-75, some of them are in folders.... it is not a lot of data
<rye> rwlyonsjr, ok, I think I know the reason and it has something to do with web interface aborting information loading when it takes more time than expected. Since for every file a new background request is created this may lead to the problems.
<rye> desktop+ guys, need info on why web interface would want to load every file info separately via separate XMLHttpRequest
<rye> even firefox has a limit on concurrent connections to the server
<rwlyonsjr> ok..... is there something I can do to help?
<dobey> jblount, urbanape, beuno: ^^
 * beuno looks up
<beuno> right
<beuno> we need to re-work /files
<beuno> we have a call on Wed to start planning that  :)
<urbanape> rye: basically, historical reasons. That part of the code hasn't changed since first implemented, even though the layout (and a lot of the js accompanying it) has
<urbanape> and what beuno said.
<rye> urbanape, beuno, because that started to time-out for me in my IRC logs folder which has only 180 files.
<beuno> rye, can yuo test on edge as well?
<beuno> there's some new code from jdo that makes listing faster
<urbanape> rye: I'm not disputing it, just making excuses. *grin*
<rye> thisfred, may I poke you about update_fields again, you told me that it is possible to use ['application_annotations','Tomboy','some-property'] as a key for update_fields. May I inquire about the syntax of update_fields in this case?
<rye> beuno, testing the edge
<rye> rwlyonsjr, could you please check your files on https://edge.one.ubuntu.com as well ?
<rwlyonsjr> rye, sure.... Standby
<rye> beuno, I like the compiz effect on non-responding window when I load my IRC logs... :)
<Technoviking> rye: thanks
<rwlyonsjr> rye, The problem persist there, however it does not happen as often at all.... Instead of every other refresh, I can refresh several times before my files vanish
<thisfred> rye, can I get back to you on that? have to briefly go out to walk the dog now
<rye> thisfred, say hello to the dog from me :)
<thisfred> will do bbiab
<rye> hm, maybe python keys in dicts do not need to be scalars like in Perl?...
<rye> nope... TypeError: unhashable type: 'list'
<rye> Technoviking, the notes are now under heavy fixing. There are issues with WYSIWYG editing and saving as well as displaying the result of the save. Tomboy note sync is also affected by HTML to XML conversion and note blanking that has happened earlier and now we are putting up the solution for this.
<thisfred> rye: keys can be composite, but have to be immutable types, so you can't have lists
<thisfred> rye, but tuples work
<Kandanalor> hi
 * rye went to find out what tuple means...
<Kandanalor> i hve a little question about storing and editing large files in the cloud
<thisfred> rye, ('foo', 'bar', 'baz') rather than ['foo', 'bar', 'baz']
<thisfred> so for that method:
<Kandanalor> is only the part that i edited downloaded and uploaded or the whole file?
<thisfred>     def update_fields(self, record_id, fields, cached_record=None):
<thisfred> rye: fields could be of the form: {('application_annotations','Tomboy','some-property'): new_value}
<dobey> Kandanalor: currently, the entire file is uploaded again
<rye> thisfred,   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/simplejson/encoder.py", line 260, in iterencode
<rye>     return _iterencode(o, 0)
<rye> ValueError: keys must be a string
<thisfred> rye, you are using update_fields, correct? You can't set keys like this in a record directly
<rye>    path = ('application_annotations', 'Tomboy', 'last-sync-revision')
<rye>         self.notes_db.update_fields(self.uuid, \
<rye>                 { path: self.last_sync_revision + 1 })
<rye> thisfred, ^
<thisfred> rye, and you're using desktopcouch trunk?
<dobey> Kandanalor: and it should only get uploaded again when you close the file
<rye> thisfred, i am using lucid lynx version, and I'd really want to have it working in karmic as well :)
<thisfred> rye: it will only work if update_fields in server_base.py looks like this: http://friendpaste.com/3XtkfLWeUNaXHv1JE7qWva
<thisfred> I am not sure whether that has been uploaded to lucid yet
<dobey> Kandanalor: you don't need to /msg me
<Kandanalor> k
<Kandanalor> so does anybody know when editing parts of a file without downloadig and reupping the whole file would be available?
<dobey> Kandanalor: there's some ideas floating around about how to do diffs, but it only would resolve part of your issue
<Kandanalor> yeah ok
<dobey> Kandanalor: primarily, a large file, such as an encrypted fs would still only get diffed and synced after it was closed. we wouldn't want to sync arbitrary bits at random points while the file was open
<dobey> that could be bad
<Kandanalor> yes I understand
<rye> thisfred, no, my server_base.py does not look like this
<thisfred> rye, ah, then it does not yet work like that... :(
<Kandanalor> think Ill have to think about this problem maybe I find a solution that works for me
<rye> thisfred, i believe I will need to read all info from couchdb, then update fields and save that... hitting json exception on the way... probably...
<Kandanalor> then I just wanted to thank you for your work. I think you do a great thing to the community!
<Kandanalor> so bye
<Kandanalor> :)
<thisfred> rye: if you just load the document, change the field, and save it, you won't get any json exceptions
<dobey> Kandanalor: thanks
<thisfred> rye: the only thing that can happen, that the update_fields method protects against somewhat, is a conflict, if something else has written to the same record in the meantime
<rye> thisfred, but I am changing application annotations. isn't that special for couchdb?
<rye> dc
<thisfred> rye: not for couchdb, for desktopcouch it's special in that you have to access them like this: record.application_annotations['Tomboy']['some_field'] but under the hood, application annotations is just a regular json dictionary. We just want to hide it from people who don'
<thisfred> t need it
<thisfred> rye: i.e if you loop through all the fields of a record, application_annotations won't show up
<rye> thisfred, awesome. put_record works with simple fetch doc, update doc, put doc
<rye> now I need to check whether that works in carmic
<thisfred> rye: I think it will
<thisfred> rye: though you should have a try: except: around the put, that can handle a resource conflict
<thisfred> depending on how bad it is to get an error sometimes
<Bookman> Can .u1conflict files be deleted safely?
<duanedesign> Bookman: The way to resolve conflicts is to pick from the original file (if there is one) and the conflict file that you wish to keep and to delete the conflict file or move the conflict file over the original one, depending on your choice.
<rye> rodrigo_, joshuahoover: http://paste.ubuntu.com/386500/
<rye> rodrigo_, joshuahoover: tomboy needs to be shut down prior to executing this script. I am still learning python, so, probably it does not pass any pylint tests... hm, need to check that
<joshuahoover> rye: nice work!
<rye> wow, 7.13/10
<joshuahoover> so tomboy needs to be shutdown...anything else?
<rye> joshuahoover, no, it will make sure desktopcouch is started properly, then it will find out the dir for tomboy within xdg directories, read all the notes that are there, load these notes from couchdb and check whether content is blank. If it is, then we bump the last-sync-revision in couchdb and try to act naturally.
<rye> joshuahoover, let me check this in karmic...
<rye> and it would be really nice if someone with python background had a look at that :)
<joshuahoover> rye: ran fine in my one karmic env...i didn't have any notes that were blank previously
<rye> joshuahoover, now you have :-P :)
<rye> ok, /me is back to being serious
<rye> wow, it worked in karmic as well
<rye> this script does not check resource conflict since it does not expect anything to modify the notes between the read and save operation
<thisfred> rye: for a script like this I think that's fine: if you get a conflict error, just run it again
<thisfred> depending on who the target audience is
<joshuahoover> thisfred: we'd point users to run this who were affected by bug #524339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524339 in ubuntuone-servers "Tomboy notes are blank after sync" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524339
<thisfred> joshuahoover: right, in that case maybe mention that conflict errors could occur and aren't a real problem
<rye> joshuahoover, but we will still need to have a hope that the user has not compacted their database
<joshuahoover> thisfred: and just run it again if you do get conflict errors?
<thisfred> they'd be rare enough that I don't think it warrants defensive coding against them in such a script
<thisfred> yes
<joshuahoover> thisfred: cool
<joshuahoover> rye: but isn't that an issue either way? manual or using your script?
<rye> joshuahoover, true
<joshuahoover> rye: so, i think this script is MUCH better than the manual steps, which are a huge hassle for most users, especially if there are a lot of notes needing fixed
<rye> joshuahoover, but if they have synced these blank notes to the couchdb then things start to get more complicated, we will need to dig through revisions and find those which are not blank. And I don't know how to browse through revisions in dc, only futon...
<joshuahoover> rye: ah, true
<joshuahoover> rye: so thoughts on how to best guide users through this?
<joshuahoover> rye: seems like we could have them try your script first (least painful) and then if it doesn't we suggest...????
<wharp> I'm following the quickly tutorial and it says that if the (desktop couch) page I'm redirected to doesn't work, I probably just need to clear the browser cache. I've tried that and its still not working, also tried in a different browser. What else could be wrong?
<joshuahoover> wharp: what is the url of the page you're redirected to?
<wharp> http://localhost:35608/_utils
<joshuahoover> wharp: and it comes up with an error?
<joshuahoover> thisfred, rye: if the futon web interface doesn't come up, what do you do? does that mean couchdb isn't running?
<rye> joshuahoover, if this doesn't work we suggest go to futon and browse through revisions via 'Older revision' and then bump the version there
<thisfred> joshuahoover: what does it say? asking for a login?
<joshuahoover> thisfred: trying to help wharp ^^
<wharp> page not found
<wharp> what/where is futon?
<rye> joshuahoover, if couchdb is running then futon is running, but it might not be running exactly on the port that is written in couchdb html file
<thisfred> page not found implies couchdb not running yes, unless you have done something to remap localhost, if that is even possible
<rye> wharp, http://paste.ubuntu.com/386516/
<thisfred> wharp: futon is couchdb's admin web interface
<joshuahoover> rye: browse through revisions via 'Older revision'? not sure how to tell a user to do that without wading through (potentially) tons of documents
<wharp> well file:///home/wes/.local/share/desktop-couch/couchdb.html loads
<thisfred> ah, yes, the portnumber may be out of sync
<rye> wharp, that script will launch firefox and connect to your desktopcouch instance, w/o couchdb.html file which may be out of date
<wharp> ok
<rye> joshuahoover, there is [ Showing revision 14 of 14 ] and [  ← Previous Version | Next Version →  ] links on every document that is in couchdb in futon
<rye> thisfred, is it possible to browse through older revisions in desktopcouch?
<joshuahoover> rye: ah, ok, i didn't see that before :)
<thisfred> rye: no, I don't think so
<wharp> ah, that works, so I should just upset the couchdb.html with the correct port number?
<thisfred> rye: I think if you have the exact revision number, you can still access them by that url, but that's sort of a back door
<rye> thisfred, futon can :)
<thisfred> rye, ok, if futon can do it, it's probably an intentional feature
<rye> thisfred, ?revs_info=true
<thisfred> I thought it was discouraged to rely on them
<thisfred> rye ah ok
<rye> and "_revs_info":[{"rev":"18-e8f76906531ed01e37b51972e25a95f0","status":"available"} ... ]
<thisfred> that will work for regular http access as well then
<rye> not sure how to ask for that but that might be a nice to have feature in such cases...
<thisfred> rye, it will only work as long as you don't compact though. After that, the revision numbers will be there, but not the actual revisions
<thisfred> that's probably what status available means
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i can't remember, do we automatically compact the database for the user?
<thisfred> rye, so if you do a regular http call into couch instead of through futon, the ?revs_info=true parameter will work. I'm not sure if we can do this through python
<thisfred> joshuahoover: AFAIK not yet
<joshuahoover> thisfred: well, that's good in this case :)
<thisfred> yep :)
<rye> joshuahoover, no, we don't compact, but some users (like me) like to press whatever buttons they find...
<thisfred> another argument against premature optimization ;)
<rye> joshuahoover, thisfred i believe there are plans to start compacting users database much like replication is being performed...
<joshuahoover> rye: yes, i think that is correct
<thisfred> rye: yes, and we definitely should, since we'll use up the entire hard drive if we don't
<rye> thisfred, true... btw, is there any particular reason why gwibber started putting the messages to couchdb, not only configuration and accounts but messages
<rye> It puzzled me while I was writing http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/02/ubuntu-one-internals-notes.html but I came up with nothing really useful
<thisfred> rye: because they could, I guess ;) I think the messages make more sense to store in d-c than the configuration, myself: configuration should be in easy to reach places. Flat text files, preferably
<thisfred> since if stuff breaks, you don't want to have to learn how to use couchdb first
<thisfred> But I may be in the minority there. Doesn't mean the majority's right though ;)
<thisfred> rye: desktopcouch is about storing structured data, and sharing it between computers (and, in the future, users) I think of twitter messages as data, more than I would application configuration
<thisfred> of course it generates quite a bit of data and traffic, but I think that's good, we'll shake out some more bugs soon
<joshuahoover> rye: ok, so i'm going to recommend people run your script first, if that doesn't work, then i'm going to give steps for going through the revisions (noting this will only work if the database has not been compacted)...for those steps, will the user find the revision with the content (versus the notes that are blank) and set the last-sync-revision to the maximum plus 1?
<rye> joshuahoover, let me try that....
<rye> :)
<rye> joshuahoover, that won't work out of the box, the _rev will need to be updated as well
<joshuahoover> rye: can that be set manually? (the _rev)
<rye> joshuahoover, hm, does not work... still resource conflict
<joshuahoover> rye: just the _rev max + 1?
<joshuahoover> rye: yeah, that's what i thought....then the user would probably be best to modify the content and increase the last-sync-revision to max + 1? i think that will up the _rev and take care of the last-sync-revision
<joshuahoover> rye: this is a pretty horrible process for the user
<rye> the user will need to copy the last non-empty content to the latest revision and then my script will be able to bump the revision but this is too much work
<joshuahoover> rye: yeah...hmmm...
<rodrigo_> rye, wow, thanks for the script!
<rye> rodrigo_, feel free to tell me what you think about the code itself :)
<CardinalFang> Aw, I got an email messaage, ""Comee back to Dropbox!!"
<beuno> CardinalFang, ask them if they have integration with Ubuntu One
<beuno> :)
<rwlyonsjr> I had to get off line earlier, but is there still a problem with the web interface displaying files every time?
<joshuahoover> thisfred: do we limit couch syncing by using the "excluded_names" key in the ubuntu_one_pair_record doc within the management database?
<thisfred> joshuahoover: yes, that has the names of databases that should not be synced
<joshuahoover> cool, kudos to duanedesign for providing that answer in our forums!
<joshuahoover> thisfred: is that documented somewhere already?
<thisfred> joshuahoover: not sure, that's a question for CardinalFang/aquarius
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ah, ok...i was creating an faq since this was the first i'd ever seen/heard about this
<thisfred> yeah, my guess would be no
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, It's not documented because it's not well supported or tested.  It's also not thought-out very well.
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: ah, ok :)
<CardinalFang> We provide no API for anyone to query or change it, and it is pairing-specific.
<aquarius> https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/desktopcouch/+question/95878
<aquarius> answers that question
<joshuahoover> aquarius: great! thanks!
<aquarius> CardinalFang, why would desktopcouch-service be pegging the CPU
<aquarius> ?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Hrm, I don't know.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I'm afk for 30 minutes.  I'll be back to see if you say anything.
<aquarius> we think it's d-bus
<duanedesign> i have two bug reports with similar erors. I am looking for any help to better understand the issue :) _ssl.c:326: error:0B084009:x509 certificate routines:X509_load_cert_crl_file:PEM lib
<duanedesign> bug 529168
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 529168 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one x509 load error on start" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/529168
<duanedesign> bug 522285
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 522285 in ubuntuone-client "Authorization Error - [Errno socket error][Errno 185090050] ... nes:X509_load_cert_crl_file:system lib" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/522285
<duanedesign> well, its family time. i leave my client open if anyone has any input. Have a nice evening all.
<duanedesign> oh and aquarius i enjoyed your session today, good job.
#ubuntuone 2010-03-02
<switchgirl> why pay for 50gb of storage online for £13 when you can get 100gb for £20 - with no overseas charges
<switchgirl> whys ubuntuone so great?
<CardinalFang> "overseas charges"?  You're UKian?
<webm0nk3y> switchgirl, unfortunately, nobody in this channel has control over the pricing. But Ubuntu One is much more than a file sync service.
<switchgirl> webm0nk3y, ??
<bigpig_offline> does anyone know of a way to 'sync' (or something resembling a sync) Google Contacts into UbuntuOne?
<webm0nk3y> bigpig, good question. That would be interesting
<bigpig> unfortunately, I have never managed to get along with Evolution.
<bigpig> it's too much like Outlook, and Outlook just creeps me out. ;-)
<webm0nk3y> hehe
<bigpig> over the years, I've tried to use Evolution a several times, and every time it has been a disaster.
<bigpig> .... kinda like Outlook.
<webm0nk3y> Yeah I use thunderbird myself
<webm0nk3y> I think it's better than both
<bigpig> I used thunderbird until I sold my soul to Google.
<webm0nk3y> :)
<bigpig> er, uhm... I just my esoul.
<bigpig> or isoul.....
<bigpig> ?
<CardinalFang> bigpig, I don't think there's a direct way, but if you have an Android device, then you can probably install the SyncML app.   Google <---> phone <--syncml--> Ubuntu One .
<bigpig> iSoul?
<webm0nk3y> bigpig, thats apple
<bigpig> I was wondering about Android and u1.
<bigpig> gSoul?
<CardinalFang> bigpig, this may get you somewhere.  https://android-client.forge.funambol.org/
<bigpig> CardinalFang, unfortunately, no Android, yet.
<CardinalFang> Ah.
<bigpig> My contract is up in August.
<bigpig> (Stupid Alltel crapberry.)
<CardinalFang> G'night all.
<bigpig> g;'night.
<bigpig> yawn.
<psyphercode> hi is there anyone here who can assist with ubuntuone, not connecting properly, not sycning, not deleteing, it's pretty much completely poked for 2 weeks now
<duanedesign> morning rye aquarius
<aquarius> hey duanedesign!
<rye> morning, duanedesign!
<rye> has anybody seen the spec for public files?
<duanedesign> rye: any particular file format?
<rye> aquarius, duanedesign, have you seen the spec on public files? I can't find anything blueprint-like or wikified spec on public file urls...
<rye>  story-0079 ... is there any stories server?
<aquarius> rye, hm, I thought there was a blueprint, but there may not be
<rye> hmmm
<rye> :( ... not fancy error page - https://files.one.ubuntu.com/test/
<rye> duanedesign, bug 528205 - wow
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528205 in ubuntuone-client "applets crashes when working or in exiting" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528205
<duanedesign> rye: lol, any idea what to do with that one
<rye> duanedesign, no idea, I understand that there is something with the sound but I believe that our 'Report a problem' is abused too much.
<duanedesign> sounds like an audio issue. But it could be seperate issue.
<duanedesign> rye: yeah at first i was unsure because the description used the term 'ubuntu-client'
<rye> :-D
<rye> signal sender=:1.112 -> dest=(null destination) serial=3877 path=/status; interface=com.ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Status; member=StatusChanged ...       dict entry(
<rye>          string "description"
<rye>          string "True"
<rye>       )
<rye> the description in StatusChanged signal is always True
<rye> to bug or not to bug
<duanedesign> rye bug 528835
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 528835 in ubuntuone-client "ubuntu one doesn't seem to handle linked files" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/528835
<rye> duanedesign, right, I was about to run OpenOffice when I saw that but then something prevented me from doing that...
<duanedesign> rye no problem. i guess that was my question. I will run open office and see if i can reproduce
<rye> duanedesign, erm... I believe i have never created master documents.... I.e. i created one, now have no idea what to do next...
<duanedesign> rye: hmm, apparently there are a couiple different ways to create them. Splitting an existing Doc, or linking several docs
 * rye is making syncdaemon monitor that will pop up syncdaemon statuses via notify daemon. Missing applet is good but me needs more info
<duanedesign> rye: thats a good idea.
<duanedesign> rye: figured out the Master Documents. Created two pages. Created a Master Page. Imported two 'sub pages'. Seems to work fine.
<duanedesign> rye: i will explore a few of the other options. Then if i cant reproduce i might ask the OP what method they used to create the Master Document
<rye> duanedesign, i got proper file:///home/rtg/Documents/filename.odt link (i have my Documents now in Ubuntu One - UDF), nothing with weird characters or such kind of things
<duanedesign> same here. file://home/duanedesign/Ubuntu%20One/OpenOffice/oo1.odt
<rye> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/386889/
<rye> duanedesign, it looks like it ignores my set_timeout request... so I added the terminal print as well
<rye> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rye>   File "/usr/lib/pymodules/python2.6/dbus/connection.py", line 214, in maybe_handle_message
<rye>     self._handler(*args, **kwargs)
<rye>   File "syncdaemon-monitor.py", line 21, in syncdaemon_status_changed
<rye>     n.show()
<rye> GError: Reached stack-limit of 50
<rye> grrr
<duanedesign> :P ill be back in a few...afk
<rye> something wrong - the files that I have removed yesterday have returned today, the files that I moved to another location yesterday returned to their previous location today
<rye> guys, I know what caused all these reports about "there are too many notifications, please kill the notifications completely"
<rye> syncdaemon sends IDLE status too often, even if it has a work to do
<rye> this means that the applet was constantly switching from "Updating" to "Finished" while syncdaemon was doing START_WORKING_ON_METADATA ->. IDLE -> START_WORKING_ON_METADATA -> IDLE
<rye> i created my own notification service and it started spamming in pretty much the same way as the applet
<rye> is it a known issue?
<rye> Chicharra/foundations+ team?
<duanedesign> rye: i like the notification script youo wrote. Should help me understand the syncdaemon states better :)
<rye> duanedesign, no, you should not like that :) The states are broken, try e.g. putting some dir to ubuntuone and see how syncdaemon starts alternating between IDLE and something else causing the notifications to pop up even when they are not required
 * rye waves to anyone from syncdaemon/chicharra/foundations+ team
<psyphercode> hi is there anyone here who can assist with ubuntuone, not connecting properly, not sycning, not deleteing, it's pretty much completely poked for 2 weeks now
<rye> duanedesign, http://launchpadlibrarian.net/39956709/utf8-filename-check.py - that might be handy
<rye> psyphercode, hello, have you filed a bug report?
<psyphercode> not sure where to begin, i am told there are several bugs with u1 at this time
<psyphercode> thinku told me that
<rye> psyphercode, ok, then we'll do the debugging right here
<psyphercode> so not sure i mean is u1 wroking at all right now
<psyphercode> i have deleted all files all u1 folders on my pc to startf resh still files will not upload\
<rye> psyphercode, first of all, could you please run the script from http://ubuntuone-client-diagnose.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py - that will rule out some known issues
<psyphercode> python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<psyphercode> Checking your Ubuntu One client...
<psyphercode> No issues were detected.
<psyphercode> lol
<psyphercode> i reckon noooooo
<psyphercode> rye: client icon won;t even open anymroe
<rye> psyphercode, No issues were _detected_ not that they are not present :)
<rye> psyphercode, ok, could you please quit the applet. The icon might not be there but killall won't be bad in this case
<rye> killall ubuntuone-client-applet
<rye> now try killing the syncdaemon - the actual application that performs file sync
<psyphercode> k done
<rye> killall ubuntuone-syncdaemon
<psyphercode> k
<rye> psyphercode, ok, try killing ubuntuone-login process as well if that exists
<rye> psyphercode, when everything is dead, try running the applet from the terminal - ubuntuone-client-applet and see whether anything good happens
<psyphercode> not running as far as ps says
<psyphercode> k now lauched as days updating files
<psyphercode> and says
<rye> psyphercode, ok, could you please execute this in another terminal - we need to know the actual version you are running - apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<rye> and paste the output here since this channel is quiet now
<psyphercode> ubuntuone-client:
<psyphercode>   Installed: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<psyphercode>   Candidate: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1
<psyphercode>   Version table:
<psyphercode>  *** 1.0.3-0ubuntu1 0
<psyphercode>         500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages
<psyphercode>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<psyphercode>      1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0
<psyphercode>         500 http://za.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages
<rye> psyphercode, ok, so you are running latest stable karmic release. Now could you please paste the last 5 lines (tail -n 5 ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log) to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<rye> that log contains the info on what the synchronization daemon is actually doing
<psyphercode> http://paste.ubuntu.com/386947/
<psyphercode> fyi it does say now that it's updating 30 of 2000 files
<psyphercode> so something is happening
<rye> psyphercode, ok, it looks like it actuallty doing the sync
<psyphercode> had to delete all the fiels already on there delete all local cached metadata and start again and tkill all aplets and start them again to get that going
<rye> psyphercode, frankly speaking this is probably the last thing I'd do during the debugging. In case it stops updating (see u1sdtool --current-transfers) with not all the files uploaded (see bug #488232) feel free to honk as we would be able to properly diagnose the issue then.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 488232 in ubuntuone-client "u1sdtool should be able to show sync status of local files" [Wishlist,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/488232
<rye> there's a script that shows what files are not yet synced in the bug report ubottu provided :)
<rye> nessita, hello, are you in chicharra team?
<nessita> rye: yes, hi!
<rye> nessita, great. Could you please have a look at something I've posted earlier here - http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/03/02/%23ubuntuone.html#t11:01
<psyphercode> rye: thanks, how do i honk?
<nessita> sure!
<rye> nessita, actually I am about IDLE/non-idle state alternating, the folders that move by themselves are still going to be investigated
<rye> psyphercode, if you say 'honk' - this will trigger my XChat to get my attention to this channel :)
<nessita> rye: the switching back and forth is a known issue
<rye> nessita, is there a bug report regarding that?
<nessita> rye: not sure, let me look
<rye> nessita, bug 379449 is the symptom but not the cause :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 379449 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One applet switches Idle/Working continually" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/379449
<nessita> rye: I think I know the cause, I'll add a comment on it
<rye> nessita, thanks!
<nessita> rye: it's related to the syncdaemon state machine, which we're re-coding from scratch
<rye> nessita, and syncdaemon can't switch to other states from non-IDLE state, right?
<rye> so that it needs to switch to IDLE to operate properly... something like this
<nessita> rye: sorry for the delay, I was captured for a bunch of emails! nopes, is not that. The IDLE thing is caused by the queue manager sending a "DONE processing *an* item of content or metadata queue"
<rye> :)
<nessita> so it always passes thru IDLE when processing the next item
<nessita> we've fix that (in the implementation, still not committed)
<nessita> the "DONE" is send only once the queues have finished processing
<rye> pynotify seems to ignore update()s...
<rye> duanedesign, do you have compiz enabled?
 * rye found a bug in notify-osd - it does not update() the notifications, the old content is sitting there
<duanedesign> rye: yes
<rye> duanedesign, here's the new version of the monitor - http://paste.ubuntu.com/386986/ - it uses update() on existing notification but it looks like something broke that
<rye> at least it does not cause DBus problems
<rye> aquarius, you mentioned earlier that It would be great if syncdaemon could do "last time I checked was X, has anything changed since then?" - should I file this as a bug?
<duanedesign> rye: kk, thanks
<rye> he he
<rye> did you know that there is a log of all the notifications?...
<rye> ~/.cache/notify-osd.log :)
<aquarius> rye, no. That the design hasn't been done in a way that would be convenient to me is not a bug. It is, at best, a wishlist feature request, and I don't (with my music store developer hat on) prescribe how the chicharra team should write the syncdaemon.
<aquarius> with my architect hat on I might do, but it'd be in a discussion with verterok and facundobatista and nessita and lucio, not via a bug report :)
<rye> aquarius, my syncdaemon has connected 21 minutes again and still can't get to IDLE... and no files have changed, that's why I recalled that :)
<rye> *21 minutes ago
<nessita> rye: have any logs?
<rye> nessita, the logs are still being printed :)
<nessita> rye: maybe you have no more metadata but you do have content to upload?
<rye> I have START_WORKING_ON_BOTH - WORKING_ON_CONTENT - START_WORKING_ON_BOTH dance
<nessita> rye: thing is that metadata should have more priority than content
<rye> nessita, last time the syncdaemon has uploaded all the files and switched to IDLE
<nessita> rye: switching ti IDLE is not a guarantee of uploading all the files (because what I explained about about queue management)
<nessita> rye: if it's of any consolation, we're re-writting that code from scratch
<nessita> and it should be ready next week
<rye> nessita, ok, I will wait for it to go IDLE with empty queues, then purge all the logs to understand better what is actually happening and if there's something I don't understand I will wave
<nessita> rye: look for the MARK in the log
<nessita> rye:  that will tell you how many metadata and how many content needs to be processed
<rye> nessita, ah, 2010-03-02 15:43:04,207 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: START_WORK
<rye> ING_ON_BOTH; queues: metadata: 907; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=51362 miss=17393)
<rye>  ----
<nessita> metadata: 907 -> lot of work to do still
<rye> I needed to look closer at that IDLE string... grrr
<Voytech> Hello, I'm wondering how to authorize when I want to access to couchdb wrapped by desktopcouch. I interested if a  keyring contains the same authorization data as desktopcouch ini file, and  Do we have a request token or an access token in ini  file. In other words - Can we use token and token secret in ini to create signature for request  or do we have to ?
<nessita> but the fact that is is WORKING ON BOTH when content: 0, that's a bug indeed
<rye> nessita, no
<rye> nessita, 2010-03-02 15:17:03,834 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=82725 miss=21175) ----
<nessita> rye: that's the latest mark?
<rye> nessita, that's what I had when I shut syncdaemon down
<rye> nessita, then I reconnected syncdaemon and it started processing metadata, but the previous run suggested that there is not metadata to process
<nessita> rye: did you do anything at all in Ubuntu One/ after you shutdown the syncdaemon?
<nessita> rye: syncdaemon needs to "redo" whatever you did while he was shutdown
<nessita> so it has a mechanism to scan what happened in between
<rye> nessita, after I started syncdaemon I added one folder but the syncdaemon was restarted immediately after I shut it down and verified that it is down. I have 2 dirs snapshot that show that there is 1 folder and 1 file added
<rye> not 907 for sure
<rye> i have debug logs
<rye> but they are huuuge
<rye> no, not that huge
<urbanape> morning, all.
<rye> nessita, before restart - https://pastebin.canonical.com/28578/, after restart- https://pastebin.canonical.com/28579/ - but it take a while to load.
<nessita> rye: I'll look
<rye> nessita, i have to say that i got my ~/Documents folder registered as UDF - that might be related
<nessita> rye: how big is ~/Documents?
<rye> nessita, 825M, 1283 files
<rye> 1283 files and folders
<nessita> rye: -.-
<rye> 841 files, 442 folders
<nessita> rye: that has to be uploaded, you know
<rye> nessita, but the previous run suggested that there is nothing to upload
<nessita> rye: at which point you made ~/Documents an UDF?
<rye> nessita, and it had a lot of time to upload and a lot of bandwidth to consume. I made it an UDF yesterday, i probably have the log
<nessita> rye: and the restart was today?
<rye> nessita, yesterday during metadata scan it found an invalid utf-8 file and it stopped
<nessita> rye: so you're having like a mix of issues :-/
<nessita> rye: what did you do after it stopped because of the utf-8 filename?
<rye> nessita, then, after I fixed that i turned the computer down. Today in the morning (6 hours from now) I verified that it started running properly (i has a scriptie to check for utf8 files) and left it to upload the rest of the stuff
<rye> nessita, what does 2010-03-02 15:59:57,922 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - (unrolled) query             share:'c1ef0c4c-2442-4fdf-88c9-c8d963b7c718'   node:'7b7f54de-2b35-404e-be01-3c47b8059fa0'   (unrolled) query(node="'7b7f54de-2b35-404e-be01-3c47b8059fa0'", index='0', share="'c1ef0c4c-2442-4fdf-88c9-c8d963b7c718'", hash="''") starting
<rye> 2010-03-02 15:59:57,924 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.ActionQueue - DEBUG - (unrolled) query             share:'c1ef0c4c-2442-4fdf-88c9-c8d963b7c718'   node:'7b7f54de-2b35-404e-be01-3c47b8059fa0'   (unrolled) query(node="'7b7f54de-2b35-404e-be01-3c47b8059fa0'", index='0', share="'c1ef0c4c-2442-4fdf-88c9-c8d963b7c718'", hash="''") running
<rye>  mean ?..
<rye> wow, lots of letters
<nessita> rye: you ask because of the "unrolled"?
<rye> nessita, mmm.. actually it just running some 'query' - but what that query actually queries ?
<nessita> rye: actually, don't know, I'm browsing the source code
<rye> nessita, btw, I am running trunk syncdaemon
<nessita> rye: ok, that log correspond to the syncdaemon querying the server for the changed content of a given node
<rye> nessita, hm... every node...
<nessita> rye: every node?
<rye> nessita, i have only 1283 files and the queue was at " queues: metadata: 907" last time we checked. Pretty much it tries to query every node...
<rye> ok, I have 200 files more in ~/Ubuntu One folder
<rye> nessita, ok, it is now "2010-03-02 16:07:04,207 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: IDLE; queues: metadata: 0; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=51770 miss=17393)"
<rye> nessita, i will shut syncdaemon down now and will start it again and see what happens
<nessita> rye: waaaaaait
<rye> nessita, oops, me has shut down syncdaemon, not yet connected...
<nessita> rye: do you think that mark is accurate? I mean, you see all your files in the web ui?
<rye> nessita, hm...
<rye> nessita, given that my files are in UDF and web ui does not show these ... hm, let me make u1sdstatus compatible with UDF :)
<rye> at least one mine UDF
<nessita> rye: :-)
<rye> nessita, Total: 839, local: 0, errors: 0 - all files have server_hash and it equals to local_hash
<rye> so, bless ($rye, SyncdaemonReconnect); ...
 * nessita crosses fingers
<rye> hm... 2010-03-02 16:16:03,859 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: SCANNING_WITH_BOTHQ; queues: metadata: 4; content: 5; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=17347 miss=16051)
<rye> 2010-03-02 16:18:03,859 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: SCANNING_WITH_BOTHQ; queues: metadata: 55; content: 5; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=19323 miss=16064) --
<rye> folders
<rye> the folders don't have server_hash updated immediately
<rye> i filed a bug about this some time ago
<rye> bug 495931
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 495931 in ubuntuone-client "Directories do not get local_hash and server_hash updated" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/495931
<rye> 2010-03-02 16:20:03,859 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: SCANNING_WITH_BOTHQ; queues: metadata: 113; content: 5; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=21585 miss=16064)
<rye> nessita, we have an increased rate of metadata :)
<rye> is it possible that syncdaemon queries server because it has not updated its local_hash/server_hash ? 2010-03-02 16:22:03,859 queues: metadata: 186; content: 3; hash: 0
<rye> and it brings back the files I have removed!!!
<nessita> rye: when syncdaemon starts, perform a scan over the local files, and then over the server
<nessita> rye: if you could isolate the different problems and make separated reports, that would be great :-)
<rye> nessita, heh
<rye> nessita, i have 1) my files reappear even though I removed them, 2) the scanning is an onging process...
<rye> nessita, I understand that there can be some good things about the files being brought to me back but I might not want that :)
<nessita> rye: ermoevd files should not come back
<nessita> rye: how did you remove them?
<rye> nessita, went to nautilus and removed the directory
<nessita> rye: which directory?
<nessita> (please don't say Ubuntu One!)
<rye> nessita, no, the sub sub sub sub directory... Ok, this starts to be interesting, I need to be more descriptive than that. Ok, I will do the following - I will wait for syncdaemon to become IDLE again
<rye> 2010-03-02 16:28:03,859 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.Main - NOTE - ---- MARK (state: START_WORK
<rye> ING_ON_METADATA; queues: metadata: 1159; content: 0; hash: 0, fsm-cache: hit=44605 miss=1
<rye> 7296) ----
<rye> O_O
<rye> is it filling the metadata queue first and then checks the info for every file afterwards?...
<rye> 1290 :'-(
<rye> now 1237
<rye> first of all this is strange, it looks like the startup-to-IDLE takes 20-30 minutes (or more)... And this is not really efficient to ask the server for every file... The requests should be grouped
<rye> nessita, is syncdaemon supposed to do a query for every file it encountered ? Or that is somehow optimized and thie optimization might not be working for UDFs ?
<nessita> rye: hum, I'm not sure
<nessita> I'm pretty sure that Query is for directories
<nessita> or not? /me doubts
<nessita> facundobatista: question. The Query is executed only over directories?
<facundobatista> nessita, phone
<jblount> You can't fake the funk on a nasty dunk.
<dobey> rye: it depends on how many files are in your u1 folders at start-up
<dobey> rye: it does a local rescan, then a server rescan
<rye> dobey, but it is crazy to query every file out of 1230 just to get 'o, hi, nothing changed' - this takes too much time
<vds> Desktop+ MEETING BEGINS ? aquarius beuno CardinalFang Chipaca dobey jblount rodrigo_ teknico urbanape shall we start?
<rodrigo_> me
<rye> it's like issuing HTTP request with Range: 0-1, 1-2, 2-3.. etc
<beuno> me
<dobey> it's bug day
<dobey> rye: not quite. i'm sure all the messages are larger than 1 byte :)
<dobey> rye: and as nessita said, i think server rescan asks for dircontent only perhaps
<rye> dobey, it took 30 minutes to scan 1200 files. I don't feel that is nice
<vds> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> i didn't say it was nice
<dobey> also, i am pretty sure we all agreed to not have standup on bug days
<vds> dobey: I didn't know, did it pass on the mailing list?
<teknico> me
<dobey> vds: when we first had bug day on tuesday or whatever, we kind of agreed in irc
<urbanape> yay, I recant my "me"
<dobey> Chipaca: right?
<dobey> Also, I think there should be a 5 minute rule
<teknico> and eggs and bacon, and fries
<jblount> dobey: 5 minute rule?
<dobey> jblount: if it's after 10:05 we missed our window of opportunity for having a standup
<jblount> heh
<jblount> IN $COUNTRY_TO_BE_MADE_FUN_OF MEETINGS STAND ON YOU!
<beuno> lets just do it
<beuno> rodrigo_, go!
<rodrigo_> • DONE: Web notes editor fixing. Download progress fixes
<rodrigo_> • TODO: Conflict resolver tool in pair tool. Make sandy's snowy test suite work with our server (http://git.gnome.org/cgit/snowy/tree/api/tests.py). Discuss with jdo and aquarius about oauth token per app, not per machine? Add jslint tests to check. & in note titles. Make syncdaemon connect.
<rodrigo_> • BLOCKED: no
<rodrigo_> go beuno go!
<beuno> DONE: Landed dupe-prevention and nice-index branches, debugged production
<beuno> TODO: Kill me contact, land
<beuno> BLOCKED: nay
<beuno> vds, go
<vds> DONE: finally found the problem with contact zombies and filed a ticket
<vds> TO DO: waiting for the answer and look for a new bug to fix
<vds> BLOCKED: no
<vds> urbanape: please
<teknico> vds, urbanape recanted (or rechanted)
<vds> teknico: then go please
<teknico> vds, just because you're asking me ;-)
<teknico> DONE: fixed problem in exchange logout error params (#530209); started removing the ME contact from the contacts web ui (#516802); triaged bugs
<teknico> TODO: finish removing the ME contact from the contacts web ui, with beuno (#516802); showing the web desktop+ guys around our phone sync code
<teknico> BLOCK: none
<teknico> next: jblount, possibly?
<jblount> DONE: I'm the boss of beautiful soup TODO: Make tests / bug fixes for instructions, find out what's next from beuno BLOCKED: Nope
<urbanape> still trying to land my ajax-phone-setup branch. Keeps failing in PQM.
<Snicksie> for some reason my ubuntu one won't do anything at all or so, i got a launchpad-account and some online storage, but the automatical synchronising doesn't really work at all or so. am i missing something or is there something wrong? :)
<duanedesign> hello Snicksie
<Snicksie> hi duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: Could you open a Terminal (Applications > Accesories > Terminal) and run the following command to download a script that will help us rule out known issues
<Snicksie> can you help me or so? ;)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: wget http://ubuntuone-client-diagnose.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<Snicksie> downloaded that ;)
<duanedesign> after running the wget command. You can run the script by running the command: python ubuntuone-client-diagnose.py
<Snicksie> yet run it, i suppose? :)
<Snicksie> no issues ^^
<duanedesign> Snicksie: ok
<duanedesign> Snicksie: can you look in the directory  ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/
<duanedesign> and see if you have a file : syncdaemon-exceptions.log
<duanedesign> you might have to hit Ctrl + H to see the .cache folder
<duanedesign> in your home/<username>/ directory
<duanedesign> if you do can you copy and paste it at  http://paste.ubuntu.com/
 * rye needs to go away for some time. joshuahoover - i will browse the bug reports today/tomorrow morning (still night for you :) ) and will think about the priorities.
<rye> I'll be back...
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> thats me waving bye rye  :)
<rye> duanedesign, me is not _that_ far :)
<duanedesign> lol
<Snicksie> duanedesign, i'll do it later, gotta go now :(
<duanedesign> sure thing ill be here :)
<Snicksie> duanedesign, i'm back ^^
<duanedesign> hello Snicksie
<Snicksie> i'm just copying particular things you can need ^^
<Snicksie> duanedesign, http://pastebin.ws/1nii1l
<kjoller> This is not strictly a ubuntuone question, but: I am running Gwibber out of the PPA, and I get a 'connection refused'
<Snicksie> some things copied from syncdaemon.log
<kjoller> It seems to be when it calls a GetAccounts method
<kjoller> I have tried restarting couchdb/desktopcouch
<kjoller> and it works fine through the web interface
<duanedesign> Snicksie: In a terminal run:   gedit  ~/.config/ubuntuone/syncdaemon.conf
<duanedesign> Snicksie: add the following two lines
<duanedesign> http://paste.ubuntu.com/387121/
<duanedesign> Snicksie: save it. Then quit Ubuntu One Client through the applet
<duanedesign> Snicksie:  then in a Terminal run:  u1sdtool -q
<Snicksie> okay, i'll do :)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: this should quit the client and the syncdaemon.
<Snicksie> true :)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: run the following to make sure:  ps uaxxc | grep ubu
<duanedesign> nothing should come up
<Snicksie> true ;)
<duanedesign> if thats true start Ubuntu One from Applications > Internet > Ubuntu One
<Snicksie> is totally killed yet :)
<duanedesign> and copy a test file into the Ubuntu One folder
<Snicksie> it's connecting :)
<Snicksie> there already are some testing files ;)
<Snicksie> 'Your files are up to date'
<Snicksie> hm
<Snicksie> aw, 0 files and 0 bytes used? -.-
<duanedesign> Snicksie: ok now the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log should have some info for us.
<rye> kjoller, hm, there is a bug report about gwibber not being able to connect to dc i believe
<Snicksie> duanedesign, do you know whether I can make a symlink in ~/Ubuntu\ One/ to a particular folder I wanna share or should it be 'hard' file?
<duanedesign> Snicksie: no. In Lucid you will be able to select other folders to sync
<Snicksie> okay ;)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: you can move the folder into Ubuntu one and put the link where the folder was
<rye> jdobrien, kjoller is having the same issues with dc not being able to connect, is there a bug report?
<rye> gwibber not being able to connect to dc
<Snicksie> duanedesign, what kind of lines should i copy? ;)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: if you could pastebin ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log   Paste it all. It contains file names so if there is anything you dont want the world to see change the name
<Snicksie> ^^
<Snicksie> all right then ;)
<Snicksie> noticed it to you duanedesign ;)
<Snicksie> yep, i removed a folder but added 'regels.txt'
<duanedesign> Snicksie: did you /msg me a link?
<Snicksie> notice it
<Snicksie> not msg, /notice ^^
<duanedesign> Snicksie: got it
<Snicksie> hm, it looks like it is able to make folders however, but no files
<duanedesign> Snicksie: looks like we are getting close. Give me just a sec..
<Snicksie> duanedesign, 'Updating finished'
<Snicksie> weird
<Snicksie> i'm gonna have a look ;)
<Snicksie> yeps
<Snicksie> succesfull (that)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: ok
<Snicksie> i'm trying more files now :)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: run the command: rm -rf    ~/.local/share/ubuntuone/syncdaemon/trash/N
<duanedesign> quit U1 first
<Snicksie> hm, what is that removing? :)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: It will be regenerated when/if its needed again
<duanedesign> Snicksie: its a bug i had as well :)
<duanedesign> so were bug brothers :P
<duanedesign> if you were to look in that folder it would be trash/N/None. Deleting it wont harm any data
<Snicksie> all right duanedesign ;)
<Snicksie> thanks for your help :)
<duanedesign> Snicksie: if you have anymore trouble coma back and we will be more than happy to help
<duanedesign> s/coma/come
<jdobrien> rye, I get a SGSEGV in dbus_connection_send_with_reply() error
<rye> wow
<rye> rodrigo_, can you check what happens when the note contains & ?
<kklimonda> aquarius: do you have a minute? I have a quick question about rhythmbox plugins. Can I prevent rhythmbox from displaying plugin's preferences after use clicks on Configure? For example when user decide not to unlock keyring there is no point in asking him to enter login and password because they can't be stored anyway and cancelling the Keyring unlock dialog is an explicit action.
<aquarius> kklimonda, I...don't think so. If a plugin is configurable, then clicking configure will pop up its configure dialog :)
<aquarius> sounds like the plugin is not well written, though
<aquarius> since if you cancel the keyring unlock dialog, the plugin should notice that and close its configure window itself, I think
<kklimonda> aquarius: hmm.. that does make sense.
<kklimonda> aquarius: it does make sense and actually works without me having to fix half of the plugin. thanks :)
<rye> hm i believe my gwibber has also felt unwell
<beuno> rye, doesn't start anymore?
<beuno> mine doesn't after yesterday's updates
<rye> beuno, gwibber-service just hangs
<rye>  File "/usr/lib/python2.6/httplib.py", line 682, in _set_hostport
<rye>     raise InvalidURL("nonnumeric port: '%s'" % host[i+1:])
<rye> httplib.InvalidURL: nonnumeric port: '1.453'
<rye> lol!
<rye>  self.accounts = CouchDatabase(COUCH_DB_ACCOUNTS, create=True)
<rye> aquarius, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387180/
<rye> thisfred, aquarius - http://paste.ubuntu.com/387180/ - gwibber has problems...
<thisfred> wow, it's connecting to pi?
<rye> restarted gwibber-service - looking what will be the error
<thisfred> rye, there are known issues in d-c in lucid, I know not if this is one of them. CardinalFang__?
<aquarius> that's something failing to parse a d-bus message correctly, I bet
<aquarius> 1.453 looks like a d-bus connection ID
<rye> aquarius, that's happening within dc
<rye> not within gwibber
<CardinalFang__> Eh?  That's not due until IPv7.
<rye> hm, and now it starts fine... before that it segfaulted
<rye> hmmmm
<rye> killed gwibber and gwibber-service, starting gwibber-service - getting the same error
<rye> org.desktopcouch.CouchDB is :1.453
<CardinalFang__> rye, I don't know what caused that.  I think you should poke some "print"s in.  What is the "host" in httplib, without the indexing?
<CardinalFang__> Ha.
<CardinalFang__> Still don't know where that came from.
<fader_> Hello, I'm getting a 500 when trying to view a particular note in the web interface of U1; is this something that people are interested in looking at in real-time or should I just file a bug?
<rye> fader_, hello, this is a known bug
<rye>  http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=216
<fader_> rye: Hmm, does this include errors trying to view (rather than edit) notes?
<rye> fader_, yes, that is caused by the parser failing to parse invalid XML in the notes
<rye> fader_, meanwhile, you can browse notes directly (not that convenient, but it is still possible) - http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/02/ubuntu-one-internals-notes.html
<rye> rye = rtg.in.ua :)
<fader_> rye: Ah, okay, thanks!  I won't panic about it too much then.  I'll hold off on filing a bug as well.
<fader_> rye: Awesome, thanks!  That saves me a headache as I haven't had synching working under Lucid lately, so being able to access the notes at all will be a huge help :)
<adalal> hello, my files aren't syncing properly
<rye> fader_, please note that the notes in couchdb are in raw HTML/XML
<adalal> anyone that can help me?
<fader_> rye: Yeah, no problem... I can parse the XML to grab what I need.  I just got lazy and didn't worry about grabbing the data from home before leaving with my laptop this morning :)
<rye> adalal, can you describe the issues in more details
<rye> fader_, additionally we assume that replication is working properl
<rye> y
<adalal> my files are 'syncing' according to nautilus and to the notifcation, but when i log into my account, there are no files in there
<rye> adalal, ok, first of all, could you please run the script from  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/Diagnostics ?
<adalal> ok
<adalal> says no issues were detected
<adalal> how do you change the account it's linked to?
<adalal> rye: says no issues were detected, just a quick question, how would i change the ubuntuone account it is linked to?
<rye> adalal, hm, i don't think it is supported - you will need to do complete wipe of your data from your machine
<adalal> complete wipe of data?
<rye> there's a FAQ entry about that (you will need all that - uninstall and reinstall
<adalal> or do i just have to purge ubuntuone?
<rye> adalal, not the data itself, but various service data, cache etc...
<wojtek_> Hello In desktopcouch ini file we have access token (or request token - need to perform oauth authorization) ?
<rye> adalal, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778
<wojtek_> if we have  have  access token, and I believe we have, we are only obligated to create signature for all requests to desktopcouch ?
<adalal> yeah i am on that one..
<wojtek_> I am trying to connect to  couchdb in desktopcouch from c++ program that I'm working on
<wojtek_> but I have to authorize firstly, in other case my request ae not processed
<adalal> i suppose just deleting the tokens from the keys would solve the problem?
<CardinalFang> wojtek_, hi!  I would use an OAuth library to sign the requests using the secret you get from the system keyring.  There is HTTP Basic auth, but that is not officially supported.  Right, aquarius?
<aquarius> CardinalFang, correct.
<wojtek_> CardinalFang, I'm using QOAuth library
<wojtek_> CardinalFang, for that, but I'm getting consumer and access token not from keyring but from desktopcouch ini file
<wojtek_> CardinalFang, In my opinion it should work but do not know exactly and actually have some problems and I need confirmatin
<wojtek_> confirmation
<wojtek_> CardinalFang, that tokens can be taken from ini file
<adalal> hey, now i have a new error, whatever files i put in to upload, it gets renamed <filename>.u1conflict
<CardinalFang> wojtek_, maybe.  libgnome-keyring-dev is probably smarter.  That is guaranteed to work.
<adalal> anyone knows what causes the u1conflict? because this is rendering ubuntuone useless for me
<adalal> this is the only one computer that's connected to my ubuntuone account, and can't be because of any conflicts
<wojtek_> Anyone knew something abouth OAuth? Does this string below is appropriate for  (I mean syntax):
<wojtek_> oauth_consumer_key=kFmctzvsTH&oauth_nonce=e3e8332c3e5fde34882e14354e88e62d&oauth_signature=mVmZRWRJAXiXcvGObQ6yMGtztR0%3D&oauth_signature_method=HMAC-SHA1&oauth_timestamp=1267563409&oauth_token=JNkrGpZyvU&oauth_version=1.0
<wojtek_> I want to access to database wrapped by desktopcouch
<dobey> no
<dobey> maybe
<dobey> not sure
<dobey> i don't know what the consumer info is supposed to be for that
<CardinalFang> mandel, meet wojtek_ .
<mandel> CardinalFang, wojtek_, better here than in #desktopcouch?
<CardinalFang> mandel, I'd first look at  libgnome-keyring-dev  to see how easy it is to use.  Maybe easier than parsing INI.
<wojtek_> mandel, sorry sometimes at #desktopcouch there are only few people
<mandel> wojtek_, no problem
<mandel> CardinalFang, well, I've done the lib in c# but with mono so keyring is easy, I want to abstract it later to work on windows (but I yet need to get desktopcouch running)
<mandel> wojtek_, the question was, which is the best way to access the OAuth to be used with the couchdb instance? so far I've used the keyring
<wojtek_> mandel, I have problem with gnomekeyring
<mandel> wojtek_, really?
<wojtek_> mandel, so I decided to use a secrets and tokens from ini file as a temporary solution
<wojtek_> mandel, Yes
<wojtek_> mandel, for example if I run qdbus and then org.gnome.keyring
<wojtek_> mandel, It shows me available objects
<wojtek_> but if I want to see what methods can be performed on particular object via dbus I get nothing
<wojtek_> mandel, but this is not my primary problem . Firstly I want only to get access to desktopcouch wrapped by desktopcouch
<mandel> wojtek_, do you mind pointing me to a code example?
<wojtek_> mandel, And here problems with OAuth
<mandel> wojtek_, what do you mean with "desktopcouch wrapped by desktopcouch"?
<wojtek_> mandel, How to sign request
<wojtek_> mandel, Sorry that was mistake
<wojtek_> mandel, couchdb wrapped by desktopcouch
<wojtek_> mandel, so that couchdb server that is used by desktopcouch service
<dobey> wojtek_: why aren't you using the gnomekeyring library?
<dobey> wojtek_: instead of trying to call some dbus methods on it?
<dobey> ie, python-gnomekeyring
<mandel> wojtek_, oh, np :P I understood but wanted to double check
<wojtek_> dobey: I'm programming in c++
<mandel> dobey, that is why I'm asking, I'v used the mono keyring lib and did not get any problems
<adalal> anyone know what the u1conflict is about? my files in there get renamed to <filename>.u1conflict
<mandel> wojtek_, hum, interesting, so you cannot get it with c++ but I van get it with mono... that is scary
<dobey> wojtek_: ok, libgnomekeyring :)
<dobey> mandel: you can just use the normal libgnomekeyring api in c++
<dobey> gnome-keyring is written in C
<wojtek_> mandel, dobey, but ok, I will deal with keyring somehow, but firstly I want to make a signature of request with given consumer and access token
<mandel> dobey, I know, that is why I find it strange, 'cause mono did not reimplemented the wheel, they wrap gnome-keyring AFAIK
<dobey> mandel: yes, and the python bindings just wrap it also
<wojtek_> mandel, dobey, I found oauyth data in ini file
<wojtek_> mandel, dobey, And It should be correct thata for creatng signatures
<mandel> wojtek_, are you writing a lib to access desktopcouch or an app that does it? mind if I take a look at the code?
<wojtek_> mandel, Yes
<mandel> wojtek_, my c++ is not great (since uni) but I should understand it :D
<wojtek_> mandel, I'm writing a desktopcouch class and then I want to use it in resource for akonadi
<mandel> wojtek_, cool, got a bzr/hg/git thing?
<wojtek_> mandel, whgat is bzr/hg.git ?
<mandel> wojtek_, I meant a bazaar repo, or mercurial or git... you know there are so many this days
<wojtek_> mandel, You mean If I'm using repository ?
<mandel> wojtek_, yes :)
<wojtek_> mandel, No :( , I do not use repository
<adalal> can anyone actually help me?
<wojtek_> mandel, but as for know library isn't for browsing becouse as for know it is very very ugly
<mandel> adalal, do you pastebin the file, I;ll try to take a look
<mandel> wojtek_, well, dont worry about the code, I'm not a teacher ;)
<mandel> wojtek_, if you dont fill confident I'll wait to take a look other day, are you around here usually?
<mandel> wojtek_, meant feel, typo
<wojtek_> mandel, :) Yes, yes I'm every day
<wojtek_> mandel, Did You use oauth C library ?
<mandel> wojtek_, great, then let me know if you need a hand or something when ever yo
<dobey> wojtek_: does that ini file only have the consumer token and secret?
<mandel> wojtek_, no, I used c#, but we should ask rodrigo_ maybe you could use couchdb-glib
<mandel> dobey, what do you think, I do not know how hard is to do c## wrapper but maybe he can used rodrigos work
<mandel> dobey, I meant c++ not c## ... what a day
<wojtek_> dobey, no it contains also token users
<rodrigo_> mandel, it should be relatively easy to do a wrapper
<dobey> you don't need a wrapper
<rodrigo_> although you can use C from C++
<dobey> just use couchdb-glib
<mandel> rodrigo_, so that should solve wojtek_ problems, right?
<rodrigo_> couchdb-glib solves everyone's problems, yes :)
<wojtek_> dobey, my library is based on till's library couchdb-qt
<wojtek_> rodrigo_ , couchdb-glib provides creating oauth signatures ?
<rodrigo_> wojtek_, oauth authentication to couchdb? yes
<wojtek_> rodrigo_  SO for sure I will now go and download library. Can I look into source codes ?
<rodrigo_> wojtek_, yes, of course
<rodrigo_> wojtek_, it's in GNOME's git server, under couchdb-glib, or lp:couchdb-glib (mirrored every 4 hours or so, I think)
<till> wojtek_: feel free to add it to the lib, it was new in desktopcouch, when I did the lib :)
<wojtek_> till,
<wojtek_> till, in fact it is not desktopcouch :) only couchdb
<wojtek_> till, Can I use this couchdb-glib instead of coudb-qt written by You ?
<till> Sure.
<till> It's more complete.
<rodrigo_> wojtek_, is your app a QT or GTK app?
<wojtek_> rodrigo_ QT
<wojtek_> rodrigo_  And that is why I wanted to continue till's couchdb-qt lib
<rodrigo_> then it might be a good idea to help till complete his lib
<mandel> wojtek_, ahh now I understand, you do not want to many dependencies with GTK+
<rodrigo_> couchdb-glib is more complete though
<wojtek_> mandel, yes yes and once again yes :)
<till> Shoudln't be hard to add auth support to the qt lib
<rodrigo_> wojtek_, but doing the oauth stuff is not hard, if you look at couchdb-glib's code
<wojtek_> till, in fact shouldn't
<wojtek_> till, I started it today and have some problems but I think I wil manage to solve them yet today
<rodrigo_> wojtek_, you just need the oauth.[ch] files from couchdb-glib, and look at the CouchdbCredentials object to see how it signs the requests
<wojtek_> rodrigo_ I think so
<till> wojtek_: Rock on!
<wojtek_> till, I also has kick out QHttp from your code, and replaced it with QNetworkAccessManager
<wojtek_> till, couse If we were performing two requests one after another using QHttp there were problems with signals and slots
<till> wojtek_: why not, yes
<wojtek_> till, Your  Desktop Couch Resource will be finished  for 100%, becouse I decided to make it as a part of my master-thesis - so it is sure it will be done - in other case I will not finish my university  :)
<till> wojtek_: Hey, that's great news. :)
<till> wojtek_: I love that about Free Software, you start something, someone else comes along to finish it :).
<till> wojtek_: feel free to bug me, if you have qeustions, I'm usually on IRC uring the day
<wojtek_> till, I'm really new to that approach
<till> Not next week, though, going to Brasil for Bossa '10
<till> wojtek_: I'll be speaking there about Akonadi on mobile devices, who knows, maybe we'll have a couchdb on those at some point as well.
<till> Off to bed now, though, talk to you later!
<wojtek_> till,   it is a month or two since I'm working only on kubuntu, ealier I was using only windows, and I was writting code in c# .. I'm still feel newbie, but I think I'll love it , this approach of Free Software
<wojtek_> till, see ya then
<till> wojtek_: :)
<rwlyonsjr> hey guys.... anybody home? I have a persisting problem with the web interface to Ubuntu One
<rwlyonsjr> hello???
<pfibiger> rwlyonsjr: what sort of problem?
<rwlyonsjr> pfibiger: My files are not showing up on the web site.... then they come back with a refresh... This has been going on for a couple of days.... I was on irc about it yesterday... I thought someone had found a solution
<rye> rwlyonsjr, I believe it was me
<rwlyonsjr> rye: yep
<rwlyonsjr> rye: I did not know if you were at your computer....
<rye> rwlyonsjr, what type of internet connection do you have?
<rye> beuno, btw, was there something figured out about the web interface ddosing itself with XMLHttpRequests ?
<rwlyonsjr> rye, I have tried from a couple of different places.... Each time, it was high speed cable....
<beuno> rye, I know nothing about that
<rye> beuno, <beuno> right
<rye>  we need to re-work /files
<rye> beuno, i am talking about http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/44940/screenshot_AO38v0.png
<rye> this is the attempt to load one folder leading to massive timeouts and incomplete display
<rwlyonsjr> rye, I tried it again using the "edge" address that you gave me yesterday, and while it is better, I hve the same issues....
<beuno> rye, right
<beuno> I know about that
<beuno> I can't fix it at the moment
<rye> jdobrien, how was the file loading speed-up (in past tense, speeded-up(?) o_O )
<beuno> we need to re-write how that works
<rye> A!
<rye> no desktopcouch-stop...
<rye> rwlyonsjr, unfortunately I have no solution for this issue at the moment L(
<rye> :(
<rwlyonsjr> rye, thanks.... does it affect syncing across computers that you know of? I still have some non Ubuntu systems that i need to get files from (OSX), is there another way to sync that you know of?
<rye> rwlyonsjr, this particular issue does not affect the syncing of the files between ubuntuone clients, but it does limit the ability of the service usage if the only access method is the web interface
<rwlyonsjr> rye, gotcha.... is there another way that I can get my files on my Mac? some other tool? Comman Line? anything?
 * rye thinks about building the command line client
<statik> there is a command line client called u1sync that has very very minimal dependencies on linux - probably need to remove the dependency on gnome-keyring and then you could get it to work on OS X
<rwlyonsjr> statik, that client with sync with Ubuntu One by default?
<statik> rwlyonsjr: no, it does nothing by default. it is an example of a very short python program that retrieves files from one.ubuntu.com
<rwlyonsjr> statik, reading man page now.... Thanks....
<rwlyonsjr> statik, where can I find the source?
<rye> statik, thanks, I believe I have never used u1sync tool
<rye> rwlyonsjr, they are in ubuntuone-client source package, it is written in python
<rwlyonsjr> rye, I am on my Mac now, but I am digging through some stuff to find the source now
<rwlyonsjr> rye, I just downloaded 1.1.2 to dig around for something....
<rwlyonsjr> I am looking at the source code..... I think it could work, but I do not think it will be very easy....
<rye> 1 AM, me definitely need to go offline
<rye> part #ubuntuone bye!
<wojtek_> mandel, rodrigo_, I've done this OAuthorization already, Know I'm able to perform all operation on my desktopcouch. I didn't use couchdb-glib. I used QOAtuh library... it is much more simplier its in qt, and it is object oriented :)  I think it meets my requirements. I do not like to mix techniques :)
<wojtek_> mandel, rodrigo_, But know I will propably have problems with removing databases.. as they will return all the time I assume :), I hace a special script from one of You wich allows to remove datbase from ubuntuone desktopcouch. Maybe it will be solution. Will see.
#ubuntuone 2010-03-03
<ikelewis> Hey, I just got an error called capabilities mismatch
<ikelewis> I am running 9.10 on a 20" imac
<ikelewis> I just got an error called capabilities mismatch
<dobey> ikelewis: run the update-manager and make sure you're up to date. it sounds like you don't have the latest updates for 9.10 installed
<cpg> home sweet home
<cpg> woops
<wharp> is there documentation for the desktopcouch.records python api somewhere?
<duanedesign> Good morning!
<rye> duanedesign, mornings!
<duanedesign> rye: next UDS announced! How far is Brussels from Kiev?
<duanedesign> the last UDS was 4hrs by car from where i live. Unfortunately by Grandpa passed away the day before it started :(
<rye> duanedesign, http://maps.google.com/maps?f=d&source=s_d&saddr=Brussels&daddr=Kiev&hl=en&geocode=&mra=ls&sll=50.400284,30.624805&sspn=0.006825,0.01929&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=5
<rye> duanedesign, that's pretty far from here, plus visa. need to apply for that...
<rye> duanedesign, btw, do you use gwibber?
<rye> duanedesign, ah, you are not on lucid, right?
<rye> it looks like there is something really wrong with couchdb in lucid lynx
<duanedesign> rye: Yes i use Gwibber. I only have Lucid in a VM
<duanedesign> rye: i have been really wanting to upgrade to Lucid
<rye> hm
<rye> dc guys, is desktopcouch-service detects desktopcouch port using the dbus call to itself? aquarius, CardinalFang ?
<rye> can't it be in erm... recursive call?
<CardinalFang> rye, hi.  The service passes the PID of the couchdb it cares about, which makes it go down another code path and get the port directly.
<rye> CardinalFang, hm... something is definitely wrong somewhere - I can't get to the stage where replication is actually starting. Additionally, getPort() stops doing things
<rye> leading to broken communication with couchdb
<rye> which is happily running
<CardinalFang> rye, hrm.  is that a package or trunk?
<rye> CardinalFang, package...
<CardinalFang> rye, what version?
<rye> CardinalFang, Installed: 0.6.2-0ubuntu1
<CardinalFang> rye, Okay, there was an error in building that package.  Do you know how to build a package from source?
<CardinalFang> rye, $ mkdir /tmp/a; cd /tmp/a; bzr branch lp:~statik/ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch/fix-bad-upload
<rye> CardinalFang, hm, an error in building? is there a bug report? 'cause otherwise it looks like it does something... but not completely...
<CardinalFang> $ cd fix-bad-upload; dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<rye> CardinalFang, ah desktopcouch/records/server_base.py and desktopcouch/replication.py
<rye> just what I needed :)
<CardinalFang> Yes.
<rye> CardinalFang, are there any plans to release the patched version as lucid package ?
<CardinalFang> rye, we're not leaving it broken.  :)
<rye> CardinalFang, ok, thanks :)
<CardinalFang> rye, you see something hours old.  wait until st-tik wakes up.
<rye> 'cause while this is a honor to be in the privileged set of those who have it working in Lucid that's not that great :)
<rye> CardinalFang, one more - is it ok that desktopcouch-stop does not stop desktopcouch-service ?
<CardinalFang> rye, it's not well-named, but it was supposed to stop couchdb only.
<CardinalFang> rye, really, we shouldn't redistribute it.
<rye> CardinalFang, only for tests, right. Is there any spec re the database names that are allowed
<aquarius> CardinalFang, how did the DC changes go? Is there anything you need from me?
<CardinalFang> rye, database names?  What?
<rye> CardinalFang, i.e. i created "rtg/test" database and I get ServerError: (500, ('case_clause', '{error,{{{case_clause,{error,illegal_database_name}} :) during replication
<CardinalFang> aquarius, ^
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I am looking for problems with DC now.  I don't need anything, except maybe some eyeballs to make sure it's working there too.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, sweet. good work. How did you sort out the d-bus problem?
<CardinalFang> Whew!  Freshly showered now.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I don't know that I did.  Let's back up; I don't know what you are starting from.  The packages from 24 h ago were bad.
<CardinalFang> This,  lp:~statik/ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch/fix-bad-upload , has better.
<CardinalFang> kenvandin- said those were much better, but said there maybe something still screwy, just before we both passed out last night.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, so, I'm starting this morning by looking for problems.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, ah, what I was talkign about was the set-an-envar thing so that get_port knows that you're desktopcouch-service, where you were looking for a better way to do it, and d-bus was complicating matters
<CardinalFang> ah, right.  I retracted that merge proposal.  At least most of that problem was bad packaging.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, so,  lp:~statik/ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch/fix-bad-upload .   dpkg-buildpackage!
<rye> CardinalFang, something is wrong with this dc as well
<rye> aha!
<rye> my rtg/test database breaks it, and replication service exits completely
<rye> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rye> desktopcouch-service
<rye> CardinalFang, aquarius - [15812.548833] desktopcouch-se[23026]: segfault at 4 ip 00b7fa96 sp bfa9ff58 error 6 in libdbus-1.so.3.4.0[b5a000+37000]
<CardinalFang> rye, Hrm.
<rye> gdbing it....
<CardinalFang> If that works, I want to know how.
<CardinalFang> segv above "Python_eval()" doesn't count.  :)
<rye> CardinalFang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387592/
<rye> pdb is of no use - it segfaults :)
<rye> is there any possibility in python to trace the execution statements, like set -x in bash ?
<rye> The problem cannot be reported This is not a genuine Ubuntu package...grrr
<CardinalFang> rye, not that I know of.  pdb does have some dark dusty corners that may conceal tricks like that.
<rye> bt did not show the presence of dbus
<rye> but the dmesg says we crashed in dbus
<rye> libdbus
<rye> CardinalFang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387600/ - are you sure it goes through a different path to find port?
<rye> python: malloc.c:4628: _int_malloc: Assertion `(unsigned long)(size) >= (unsigned long)(nb)' failed.
<rye> Aborted (core dumped)
<rye> wow
<CardinalFang> rye "dbus_io.get_seen_paired_hosts()" is old code.
<rye> CardinalFang, hm, I am running latest dc that I've built from st-tik's branch
<CardinalFang> rye, first 8 or so are old.  line 255 has first new problem.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/fix-replication-getport-nouri/+merge/20546
<aquarius> CardinalFang, I don't understand why that works
<rye> CardinalFang, ah, that's old and new code writing to the log,...
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I should write better commit messages, then.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, if we know the port, we don't try to look for it.  The service knows the port.  Everything it calls should be given the port.
<CardinalFang> In this case, it's in uri/url form.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, oh, so because dc-srv knows the port already, it tells dc.records to *explicitly* use the port it knows about, rather than implicitly working it out?
<popey> directhex: speak to aquarius
 * directhex speaks to aquarius 
<aquarius> heya, directhex :)
<directhex> oh, THAT aquarius. ello
<aquarius> speak to me about what?
 * aquarius grins
<directhex> aquarius, i think i might have a working u1 (therefore u1ms) mono binding. is there a magic way to let my testu1ms.exe see something more than just "coming soon"?
<directhex> i.e. for banshee
<directhex> assuming this works without exploding
<aquarius> directhex, ya, there is. You're running lucid, yes?
<aquarius> directhex, I'll send you the Secret Beta Test Instructions Email :)
<directhex> aquarius, testing in a lucid pbuilder or vm, but let's say yes
<directhex> ta!
<CardinalFang> aquarius, exactly.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, evidently, it can't work it out.  Thread A is serving the port information.  Thread B wants port information.  They don't play nice together.
<CardinalFang> So, they both use the same info now.
<aquarius> CardinalFang, cool
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, your question about my phone service made me check last night.
<pfibiger> what'd you learn?
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, I found out a way to save almost $500 per year!  (Yay http://www.billshrink.com/ .)
<CardinalFang> pfibiger, so I immediately blew it all on a Nexus One.
<pfibiger> hey muffinresearch!
<rye> hm, nessita, hi, may i ask you whether the bugs #494218 and #487257 are related ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 494218 in ubuntuone-client "Fix ActionQueue and ActionQueueProtocol disconnect and connectionLost features" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/494218
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: The read operation timed out (https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257)
<rye> cool
<rye> ubottu, bug 487257
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 487257 in ubuntuone-client "The client gets stuck into STANDOFF state" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/487257
<rye> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nessita> rye: yes, totally related
<rye> so, nessita - the STANDOFF bug seems to arise because the disconnect is not detected properly, whereas the bug title for "Fix ActionQueue ... connectionLost features looks promising"
<nessita> rye: and you made me remembert o update status
<nessita> rye: indeed
<nessita> rye: facundobatista and I are right now working on that
 * rye wants to mark the STANDOFF-bug as a duplicate of the first one...
<rye> joshuahoover, bugs are related and one is the result of another, should I consider them as separate ones or I can make one as a master bug report for another one ? ^
<nessita> rye: is not...
<rye> nessita, erm... yeah, one is created by some issues that are the target of fixing for the another bug report. Is that correct?
<nessita> rye: yes
<rye> ^_^
<joshuahoover> rye: hmmm...
<joshuahoover> rye: i wouldn't want to mark a bug as a dupe if it's related but not truly a dupe...i guess it's up to you and whoever would be working on it...if it makes sense to dupe it to you and nessita then go for it, otherwise i wouldn't
<rye> joshuahoover, ok, not flagging as duplicate. will just tag them somehow...
<ghostcube> hi folks :)
<ghostcube> is there kde support too till now
<ghostcube> or is the gnome client fine on kde
<directhex> jms@osc-bigmac:~/Projects/libubuntuone/bindings/mono$ make && ls *.dll
<directhex> ubuntuone-sharp.dll
<CardinalFang> aquarius, did you review that patch?  I'm eager to re-release.
<CardinalFang> thisfred,  https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~cmiller/desktopcouch/fix-replication-getport-nouri/+merge/20546
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I's on it
<aquarius> CardinalFang, approved. I'm still a bit worried about this; specifically, it feels inelegant and that there are now loads of little special-case hacks all over the codebase :(
<aquarius> convince me that I'm wrong
<CardinalFang> aquarius, you're wrong.
<aquarius> con·vince [kuhn-vins] –verb (used with object),-vinced, -vinc·ing. to move by argument or evidence to belief, agreement, consent, or a course of action
<CardinalFang> aquarius, the only special case stuff is in replication, which is called from a single place, and in find_port, to avoid calling DBus methods when we have a couchdb PID in mind in particular, which may not be the dbus-created couchdb.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, all replication now never tries to discover the port through DBus.
<CardinalFang> ...because that doesn't work from the same process as the server.
<aquarius> because replication is *always* being run from dc-srv, because no-one else ever calls it?
<CardinalFang> Yes.
<aquarius> and find_port is special-cased so that it knows that it's being called from the dc-srv setup process and therefore doesn't call back through d-bus?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, Er, we shouldn't be calling find_port at all from replication.
<CardinalFang> aquarius, I was referring to tests, which start their own couchdbs and know the PIDs and DBus can't help them.
<aquarius> but find_port is called from dc-srv when you call over d-bus, right?
<CardinalFang> aquarius, dc-srv should start couchdb once, calling find_pid and then find_port(PID), and never call it again.
<aquarius> k, makes more sense now. Thanks for explaining!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: I get dbus errors on that branch :(
<thisfred> perhaps they're in trunk already
<thisfred> CardinalFang: hmm, not on trunk, and a second run does not result in errors
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yay indeterminacy in tests
<rye> joshuahoover, should I send the list of the bugs that I feel are important via mail?
<rye> e
<joshuahoover> rye: sure, maybe just reply-all to the email i sent yesterday
<CardinalFang> thisfred, yay.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: looks like it may be a dbus time out
<thisfred> is there a way to up that?
<thisfred> or deal with it in d-c?
<CardinalFang> "nxdomain hijacked"  ha ha
<thisfred> CardinalFang: yeah, go comcast
<thisfred> or is that not what that print means? They say they let you turn it off, but it does not seem to work in FF
<CardinalFang> thisfred, hrm, I think that should not happen.  It shouldn't use DBus at all.
<thisfred> CardinalFang: ok, I pasted the full test report, if you think it's unrelated, I'll approve but then we should file a bug
<thisfred> CardinalFang: running the tests as follows:  PYTHONPATH=. trial desktopcouch
<CardinalFang> $ host eric.example.com
<thisfred> Host eric.example.com not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
<thisfred> CardinalFang: don't know if you saw james w's second branch, that may help make (some of) the tests more unit and less functional
<CardinalFang> thisfred, no, I didn't.  Where?
<thisfred> in the review queue
<thisfred> CardinalFang: basically he factored out the authentication and the keyring parts
<CardinalFang> I see it.  It looks like he's not using it yet.
<rye> ok, me definitely needs to go away to grab some fresh air, terribly slow now. I am leaving the client connected so feel free to send messages especially regarding the bug reports :)
<wharp> Ok, I just deleted my db from couch in futon. I started my app once, and it didn't show any data like it should, but on the next start of the app all the data is somehow back.
<directhex> aquarius, my binding kinda works, except i can't work out all the autofoo semantics
<aquarius> directhex, ok...
<aquarius> directhex, what can I do to help with that?
<directhex> aquarius, i just need to find someone who can help me get an "install" rule which does something in proper autofoo style
<aquarius> rodrigo_, ^
<aquarius> rodrigo_ actually set all that stuff up, so he should know :)
<directhex> i'm hacking at lp:~directhex/+junk/ubuntuone-monobinding
<directhex> right, it's gohometime now
<rodrigo_> directhex, is that a binding for libu1?
 * rye is back and ready to think... somehow
<directhex> it is, but rodrigo's escaped
<directhex> hyperair, superstar that he is, has fixed most of the autofoo issues
<aquarius> nice!
<aquarius> directhex, so, do you  still need rodrigo assistance to get it built?
<rye_> grrr... the power went off causing the ISP router and my router to go down. The power returned after a second or so, the router got wifi started pretty quickly so there was no state change from NM. And now my syncdaemon is in START_STANDOFF_WAITING_WITH_NETWORK_WITH_CONTQ
<directhex> aquarius, no, hyperair's a real whizz at this stuff, as well as banshee related things (hint hint if you have any control over uds sponsorship)
 * aquarius grins. I don't, really :)
<directhex> okay let me test build this...
<directhex> yep, looks smooth to me
<directhex> aquarius, revision 53 on https://code.launchpad.net/~hyperair/+junk/ubuntuone-monobinding contains all the good stuff
<rye_> grrr, now I can't get it to reconnect except of quitting it... ggrrrrr
<directhex> out of interest, is there any restriction on u1ms regarding use in other distros? can upstream apps use u1ms as their default music store on non-ubuntu?
<aquarius> directhex, on a phone call
<duanedesign> rye_: gonna look around, but i thought i would check with you to see if you had seen this exception.log before. bug 530803
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 530803 in ubuntuone-client "Was logging out of system. " [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/530803
<aquarius> directhex, hey
<aquarius> directhex, restrictions in other distros: no
<rye_> duanedesign, that probably means that the user has upgraded to new version of metadata but returned to previous one
<aquarius> directhex, if someone does that, no problem
<rye_> what's the latest ppa?
<rye_> hm
<directhex> aquarius, okay, cool
<rye_> duanedesign, hm.. but what kind of metadata he has now...
<aquarius> directhex, questions like that are mattgriffin sorts of questions, mind, so he gets to override anything I say ont he matter. :)
<mattgriffin> directhex: we would love to work with other distros and upstream apps to use the Ubuntu One Music Store. we've already received approval to embed the store within a handful of apps (I think they're listed on the FAQ) but we can extend that list.
<rye_> duanedesign, bug 517505
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 517505 in ubuntuone-client "Right click on applet at computer startup made syncdaemon crash" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/517505
<rye_> duanedesign, AttributeError: 'MetadataUpgrader' object has no attribute '_upgrade_metadata_6'
<aquarius> directhex, ping re your tweet?
<directhex> hm?
<aquarius> directhex, I do non-root installs of libubuntuone to arbitrary folders about 60 times a day.
<aquarius> works for me
<aquarius> what's not working for you
<aquarius> ?
<aquarius> directhex, ./autogen.sh --prefix=/home/aquarius/code/libu1 ; make ; make install
<directhex> aquarius, was spitting out errors when trying to write to system site-packages dir... on reflection, perhaps something's not getting updated at some point
<aquarius> you may have to touch /home/aquarius/code/libu1/lib/python2.6/site-packages/ubuntuone/__init__.py
<aquarius> directhex, weird if it doesn't work for you. I didn't do anything special to make it work. Are you doing the autogen step?
<directhex> aquarius, yeah, but it might be related to a dirty build dir. maybe
<rye_> guys, bug #531273 is a show-stopper for me... It does not start uploading anything until it scans all metadata...
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531273 in ubuntuone-client "Local metadata rescan takes ages: 28 minutes for 1457 objects" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531273
<dobey> verterok: ^
<rye_> and I believe that will raise huuuuge complaints from our users when they put files and the files only start uploading after an hour or so....
<dobey> adding a file does a whole local rescan?
<rye> hm...
 * verterok keep saying isn't the metadata rescan...
<verterok> rye: this is when the client it's started, right?
<verterok> rye: also, 28 min? that's a lot!
<rye> dobey, ah... the files _do_ get uploaded.. but that happens at 1/2 of regular speed because every upload is happening in between of server query
<dobey> i have enough problems to deal with right now anyway :)
<rye> verterok, sorry for 'metadata rescan' but I can't find out what it actually doing in query() starting, query() running
<verterok> rye: is quering the server for changes
<rye> verterok, ok, i put libgnome-2.28 to the dir @ 21:08:13, it is now 21:28 and it is still has 177 files to go...
<rye> verterok, and the upload rate is 10Mbit!
<verterok> rye: so, the bug is: upload is slow :)
<rye> verterok, the bug is the download is even slower when there is a query for server-side changes
<rye> verterok, it just picks the file, asks the server about it, receives the response and goes to another file?
<verterok> rye: sorry, I don't understand
<rye> verterok, as I understand, there is a queue of operations, so when I have only uploads pending it is 1x slow. But when the server query is being berformed it is 2x slow because the calls to the server for every single file status interleave with the upload action.
<verterok> rye, yes. also the meta queue commands are executed with higher priority than the content queue
<rye> :'-(
<rye> verterok, ... can we stuff them into some kind of bigger container, e.g. 100 requests in a row, then send it as a big parcel?
<verterok> rye: 100 request of what? :)
<directhex> http://www2.apebox.org/wordpress/wp-content/gallery/00-single/banshee-u1ms.png
<directhex> ^^^
<directhex> ^^
<directhex> ^
<rye> verterok, ok, let me give out the info  on how I believe the syncdaemon behaves
<verterok> rye: while you'r uploading a file, other client might be changing stuff in the same directory, e.g: uploading a file you have in the queue for upload
<rye> verterok, syncdaemon starts and eats the hard drive while it performs local rescan by means of os.walk
<rye> verterok, then it connects to the server (--connect) and performs server rescan - btw, what does that rescan mean?
<rye> verterok, then it loads info about all its files and starts to query server about each and every file system object it encounters.
<rye> verterok, then it becomes IDLE
<verterok> rye: server rescan is "ask the server if something changed"
<verterok> rye: point 3 is wrong, it doesn't check for every file
<verterok> rye: just for the ones the server said that changed
<aquarius> directhex, sweet!
<aquarius> directhex, wanna talk over what the banshee plugin needs to do? a phone call might be quickest?
<directhex> aquarius, totally not ready for human consumption yet. and i think there's a bug in the binding in hyperair's branch. but still, i'm pleased with it for a couple of hours' work total
<rye> verterok, then it says that every server file has changed... hmmmm... coudl that mean that there is something wrong with UDF folders?
<rye> UD folders
<verterok> rye: no idea, seems to work ok here. could you attach debug logs in a private bug?
<rye> verterok, ok, sure!
<verterok> rye: in case there is info you don't want to be public in your file names :)
<rye> verterok, no idea... there are so many of them :)
<verterok> heh
<rye> will mark my 'takes ages' report as private and will update it with a syncdaemon log of enormous size :)
<verterok> rye: btw, local rescan is a bit more complex than os.walk, it's done incrementally and don't block scanning the directories
<verterok> :)
<rye> verterok, I know only two terms, local rescan and metadata loading. I tend to use them whenever possible to describe that there is something being done by syncdaemon :(
<verterok> rye: :(
 * rye needs more terms
<directhex> OKAY. revision 55 of lp:~directhex/+junk/ubuntuone-monobinding contains a happy, functional ubuntuone-sharp.dll with all the trimmings
<rye> verterok, it took 1h2m to upload 311 files (totalling 8.5M) to UbuntuOne during server query...
<verterok> rye: s/during server query// :)
<verterok> rye: something isn't good, do you have full debug logs of that run?
<rye> verterok, you believe that does not affect the upload?
<rye> verterok, I have all logs :)
<verterok> rye: I mean, there is such thing as upload during server query
<verterok> rye: a query to the server is a meta-command, and it's executed before content-commands (up/download)
<rye> verterok, I have added the logs to bug 531273, my syncdaemon is now in IDLE state
<ubottu> Bug 531273 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/531273 is private
<verterok> rye: cool, thanks!
<rye> no, that's me thanking you :)
<aquarius> directhex, cool; when you get to the stage of actually hooking stuff into banshee, come talk to me and I'll explain what the rhythmbox stuff does, and see if there's anything else that you'd find useful
<directhex> i don't know if it's a banshee bug or u1ms widget bug, but if i do a search, and scroll down, the text for entries i've scrolled past appears on top of the navigation bar (the thumbnails correctly go behind)
<directhex> actually, hang on...
<directhex> nope, not my fault afaik
<ikelewis> OK, I ran updates, and restarted, and I am still getting the Capabilities Mismatch error. Any Ideas?
<rye> ikelewis, what's the output of apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client ?
<ikelewis> OK just a sec
<JoshuaL> does ubuntu one support symlinks?
<ikelewis> ubuntuone-client:   Installed: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1   Candidate: 1.0.3-0ubuntu1   Version table:      1.0.3-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic-updates/main Packages  *** 1.0.2-0ubuntu1 0         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com karmic/main Packages         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<dobey> JoshuaL: no, symlinks are ignored. but it will be possible to sync arbitrary folders soon
<ikelewis> that is the result, sorry it is kinda messy
<dobey> well mostly arbitrary
<JoshuaL> dobey, ok, since i hate having duplicates on my filesystem :)
<rye> ikelewis, you have 1.0.2 installed, you need to get 1.0.3, as indicated by 'Candidate'
<ikelewis> so how do i do that, just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-one
<ikelewis> ?
<dobey> run update-manager
<ikelewis> ok got it... thanks
<ikelewis> ok, updated it, and then quit the ubuntu one icon in the status bar, and then opened it again from the internet menu of the main menu. Still has the error...
<ikelewis> ok restarted it again, looks like it is working now... let me double check...
<ikelewis> OK, figured it out... #1 - I did not have the right version, so I updated it. #2 - the checkbox, Limit Bandwith usage in the preferences was checked, with the defaults set to 0 and 0, so basically it was stopping all the network connections. I unchecked the box, and now it works. Thanks for all your help, dobey...
<rye> facundobatista_, is states-refactor ready for testing? I.e. just to see how that new state machine works (and look at svg diagram :) )
<facundobatista_> rye, yes! https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~facundo/ubuntuone-client/states-refactor/+merge/20565
<facundobatista_> rye, three SVGs, in docs/
<facundobatista_> rye, one SVG for each manager (see states.py)
<rye> facundobatista_, yes, I saw the diff with svg file, can't render svgs in my mind at the moment :)
<facundobatista_> rye, oh, shame of you!
<facundobatista_> rye, :)
<duanedesign> rye: to fix the issue with the new metadata aon an old client deleting  ~/.local/share/ubuntuone will fix that?
<rye> duanedesign, that will create lots of conflicts - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/414453
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 414453 in ubuntuone-client "Removing .cache/ubuntuone creates useless conflicts" [High,Triaged]
<duanedesign> rye: glad i asked
<rye> duanedesign, so he will need to move the folder to another place, perform the cleanup and then move files back, I believe...
<duanedesign> rye: ok cp ~/Ubuntu\ One ~/Ubuntu\ One.bak ; remove the contents of ~/Ubuntu\ One ; start the client. Let it do its thing. Then put the contents back in ~/Ubuntu\ One
<rye> remove .local/share/ubuntuone before starting ubuntuone client
<duanedesign> rye: ahh, ok. Thank you!
<rye> wow
<rye> LOCAL_RESCAN state, me loves taht
<rye> Connection: Not User With Network :)
<rye> woo-hoo, no more crazy IDLE/non-IDLE... states.
<rye> I am testing states-refactor branch, FWIW
<duanedesign> rye: are the nightlies being built again. I noticed there has been a few succeful builds lately
<rye> duanedesign, hm, I have to admit that I don't know where nightlies are... rmcbride or rmcbride_ ^ ?
<duanedesign> rye: hmm, could be a coincedence but i have never seen this error before (_upgrade_metadata_6) and now two on the same day
<dobey> rye: dear rye
<dobey> rye: you have a reaily available karmic vm thing to test something in?
<rye> duanedesign, I usually use the trunk, i.e. something that has not been built yet
<rye> dobey, karmic vm is starting...
<rye> hmmm
<rye> guest kernelpanicks...
<rye> dobey, pls wait, changing CPU
<duanedesign> bug 531597
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 531597 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu one crash at login" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/531597
<dobey> rye: please open the u1 folder and right click on the shared with me and let me know if it says "Share on Ubuntu One..." in the menu
<rye> dobey, hm, no, all my vms die
<rye> after some upgrade
<dobey> eh ok
<dobey> anyway i am 9000043434399% sure it is broken
<rye> in kvm_leave_lazy_mmu ...
<rye> hmmm
<rye> dobey, can you tell me what you want to do ?
<dobey> rye: read up a few lines. i already did :)
<duanedesign> lol, for a bug description i got: Robert 61 years old Male. Sounds like a singles Ad
<rmcbride_> one moment, I'll have the nightlies loc
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntuone/+archive/nightlies
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: oh wow!
<duanedesign> thank you. Fun stuff
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: and I did resume nightlies recently.
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: i noticed some recent succesful builds and was hoping that was the case :)
<rye> I can't start KVM VMs... aaa!!! I depend on them... aaa!
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: no problem. I should have a new client in the Beta PPA shortly as well
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: yea I've been doing a lot of testing of things since we layed off of nightlies for about a month before I started copying stuff to Beta again
<glennji> Hi, should the notes issue affect syncing between Tomboy and u1 if I've created notes in both separately? Ran tomboy --debug and see a call to https://one.ubuntu.com/notes/api/1.0/user/ that gives HTTP 500... red herring?
<glennji> Actually, I think it is ... looking closer I have an error: [ERROR]: Synchronization failed with the following exception: a name did not start with a legal character 32 ( )  Line 6, position 107.
<glennji> So I'll pare down my (u1) notes until I find the one with the illegal character. Ciao all.
<rye> glennji, I believe you have hit https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/527374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 527374 in ubuntuone-servers "XML entities are not escaped during note save - /notes/ oopses" [Critical,In progress]
<rye> that illegal character is "&"
<glennji> Yeah, okay, sounds like I confused myself :-)
<glennji> Thanks!
<rye> glennji, do you know where to look for notes?
<rye> glennji, they are in your local couchdb as well
<rye> glennji, and if you fix the HTML of those notes then they will be working properly... well, that's the best workaround we currently have...
<glennji> Cool, I'll give it a go.
<glennji> So the u1 notes should be in a local couchdb already? Or they're only added when parsed okay?
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: i did a little work on adding a class to mago's mago/applications/ubuntu.py so i could create some tests
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: awesome!
<rye> glennji, couchdb does not care about their validity, it stores them anyway.
<glennji> Cool, thanks rye. I'll read up on how to access couchdb now.
<rye> glennji, see http://blog.rtg.in.ua/2010/02/ubuntu-one-internals-notes.html
<glennji> Perfect, thanks rye.
<rye> glennji, you are welcome
 * rye will reboot now, will see whether updates have fixed my kvm...
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: i got a little distracted with a couchdb book but i really want to get back to that.
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: That will be pretty helpful. I'm just doing some straight testdoc based stuff now, but I really want to get more stuff in lp:ubuntuone-testing
<rmcbride_> I haven't added to that in quite a while
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: yes i have ben looking at the stuff on ubuntuone-testing. Oh i found a neat magazine, you have probablly heard of it. 'Software Testing Club'
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: the first rule of Software Testing Club...
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: actually I had not heard of that one
<rmcbride_> although I suppose you could also say a Software Testing Club is like a LART stick for coders
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: wow. Adding that to my RSS reader. looks like good stuff
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: oh, i guess this was there first issue.
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: yea looks like. They've got a lot of content and feeds on line as well. interesting
<rye> duanedesign, http://paste.ubuntu.com/387882/
<rye> duanedesign, finally, something that is somehow usable and not that flickering... but it is still flickering...
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: yes i had not been to the site till just now.
<duanedesign> rmcbride_: I think i heard about the magazine from Ara Pulido's blog. Ara wrote an article on pg. 32
<rmcbride_> duanedesign: you know I might have seen it mentioned there too. It sounded familiar, like one of those things that was mentioned to me while I was working on something
<rmcbride_> and I think I've made those "Software Testing Club" jokes at least once before :)
<duanedesign> rye: nice, thanks
<duanedesign> rye: i am slowly getting the scripts I have put on my people.ubuntu site so i can give users wget links
<directhex> PROGRESS!
<duanedesign> rye: i gave out the utf-8 script earlier :)
<rye> duanedesign, you have also gave a link to my blog describing ubuntuone clients... I actually was pretty surprised that I wrote that... Had to re-read :)
<rye> duanedesign, I am thinking of making this utf-8 script more useful - to actually try to present the user with possible character sets to have their filenames renamed...
<rye> 'cause it turned out I still carry some files from windows98 era (which I have been to in 2002 :) )
#ubuntuone 2010-03-04
<aquarius> directhex, making mad progress there, huh? :)
<directhex> is there any chance of adding some more metadata to the preview_mp3 event? It looks sucky to have "now playing: you only live twice by unknown artist"
<duanedesign> heh
<directhex> y'know, a little "const gchar *artist" would be swell.
<directhex> and i don't use words like "swell" lightly!
<directhex> morning rodrigo_
<aquarius> directhex, how's it going?
<directhex> aquarius, good. i have the PreviewMP3 signal connected fine, albeit without any artist, which looks a bit lame
<directhex> aquarius, which leaves the PlayLibrary stuff I'm not sure at all about
<aquarius> directhex, ah, does previewmp3 not send the artist
<aquarius> ?
<directhex> aquarius, no. in libubuntuone/u1-music-store.h the only properties on the signal are  the url and title.
<aquarius> right, that's probably because that's all RB needs. We're happy to change that, though :)
<aquarius> ah, no we're not. We only pass those becuase that's all we get from 7digital, iirc
<aquarius> ya, indeed, that's all we get from 7digital.
<directhex> :(
<directhex> lame
<aquarius> it'd be possible to parse the page and work out more, but that's shonky and doom. Could you file a bug about it, though? I mean, I'll probably wishlist it, but it'd be cool to do it at some point. :)
<aquarius> playlibrary is not totally complete yet, so it's a little hard to test
<directhex> yeah, and i can't buy stuff either
<directhex> oh, fwiw, my z-ordering issue with searches also happens in rhythmbox
<aquarius> what that's for is...when you buy a song, and it appears in the My Downloads section and finishes downloading, you can click its name there; that fires the playlibrary signal with the URL of the mp3, which RB catches and then switches to the song view, selects that song, and starts it playing
<duanedesign> aquarius: how long (aprox.) do you think you will have your Rhythmbox PlugIn session outline and slides posted?
<aquarius> duanedesign, for ever
<duanedesign> :)
<aquarius> cool URIs don't break
<aquarius> directhex, you can't buy songs? let's debug that, then :) What happens?
<directhex> aquarius, checkout link goes to "coming soon" page. i guess there's another env var i need to set
<duanedesign> rye: you mentioned your  blog post, the One that describes what Ubuntu One is. I think something like that would be a good addition to the wiki.
<rye> duanedesign, hm...
<duanedesign> rye: the 'Technical Details is nice. Just maybe a bit over the head of the average person?
<duanedesign> Technical Details = https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/TechnicalDetails
<rye> duanedesign, heh, it took me a lot of time to understand how these are related (things that are mentioned in technical details) :)
 * rye has 3 issues with lucid - 1. /home might not mount and that hangs boot, 2. kvm guests do not start and 3. desktopcouch-service segfaults... nice.
<rye> but I have working IPv6 from boot with NetworkManager... that's really awesome :)
<duanedesign> rye: i have been wanting to uupgrade to Lucid. I almost did it thin=s morning'
<rye> almost?
<duanedesign> i  keep talking myself out of it. Though most the feedback seems to say it is fairly stable
<rye> duanedesign, erm... yeah... fairly :)
<duanedesign> heh
<rye> duanedesign, kvm boot - http://paste.ubuntu.com/388187/
<duanedesign> rye: heh, gotta have your VM's
<rye> duanedesign, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand
<duanedesign> rye: i saw that
<duanedesign> i like it
<duanedesign> a few things could be 'tweaked' but the direction is good. IMHO
<rye> wow, buttons are now at the left... I won't close anything accidentally now just because it is at top right corner... hm... I like that... It is so... sweet :)
<duanedesign> rye: with Single Sign On it is no longer a requirement to have a Launchpad account to use Ubuntu One?
<rye> duanedesign, no, that is no longer required
<rye> duanedesign, I have 3 sso accounts and they feel happy
<rye> sso-only
<duanedesign> ok, just making sure :)
<duanedesign> i have a couchdb book i have to finish today..
<zetheroo> hi there
<rye> duanedesign, yeah, I wanted to make sure that SSO works... earlier.. now I can't use my @canonical/@ubuntu addresses until the bug is fixed :)
<zetheroo> I cannot get ubuntu one to connect
<rye> duanedesign, for mailing lists
<zetheroo> I had it working before but now its doing nothing
<zetheroo> little white x in a red box on the icon
<rye> zetheroo, could you please paste the contents of ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<duanedesign> rye: whaats the bug?
<duanedesign> rye: signing up for an SSO account messed up your LP account?
<rye> duanedesign, if you add your email in SSO that won't appear on launchpad, but if you try to add that email on launchpad, launchpad oopses. And it is impossible to removed confirmed SSO E-Mails at the moment.
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388192/
<zetheroo> rye: ^
<rye> zetheroo, hm, it looks like you need to click connect menu item in the ubuntuone applet
<zetheroo> I have done that over 30 times today
<zetheroo> it just keeps saying "Disconnected"
<rye> zetheroo, and no reaction?... hmmm
<rye> zetheroo, ok, let's try it this way - quit the applet completely then start ubuntuone-client-applet from the terminal
<rye> it might print something useful
<zetheroo> I quit it
<zetheroo> opened it from terminal
<zetheroo> I clicked on it and a browser window opened
<zetheroo> button "Yes, sign me in"
<zetheroo> is it going to open a browser every time I want to connect?
<zetheroo> ok ... add this computer ... I thought I did this before
<zetheroo> Ubuntu One is now updating your files
<zetheroo> so I am connected via the browser ... but the applet still has the x on it
<zetheroo> should I pastebin the terminal outputs?
<rye> zetheroo, if that prints anything - sure! It should not actually print anything so that might give more info
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388195/
<zetheroo> now i clicked on connect and the x turned into a cloud ... so I guess it's connected ...
<zetheroo> will I have to do all that stuff in FF every time I want to connect Ubuntu One?
<rye> zetheroo, what release are you using?
<zetheroo> Karmic (64bit)
<rye> zetheroo, I mean ubuntu release
<rye> zetheroo, could you please paste the "Installed" string from apt-cache policy desktopcouch ?
<zetheroo> oh ... how do i do that?
<rye> in the terminal - apt-cache policy desktopcouch
<rye> zetheroo, ^ that will show what is installed, what is the candidate for installation and where it all came from
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/388197/
<zetheroo> someone was saying there was a ppa for ubuntu one ...
<rye> zetheroo, ok... so, the reason is that desktopcouch (which is the database where your contact/notes are) has not started successfully previously...
<zetheroo> ok
<rye> zetheroo, there is PPA but I would not recommend to use it at this point - there are unresolved issues with Shared folders that are fixed in trunk but there are major changes in the code (e.g. UDF support) that require new type of metadata storage. Once metadata is updated one will not be able to return to previous version of ubuntuone easily
<rye> grrr... I need my Karmic VM... I need my Lucid vm.. Heh, I even need my Jaunty vm... Awesome.... Solaris boots fine, even Haiku boots fine. Only linux fails to boot in current kvm... :'-(
<rye> duanedesign, I know what we need to do, we need to append something like "When your bug is marked as a duplicate, you become a subscriber of the other bug report and you will start receiving all messages that are related to the original bug report."
<rye> something like that
<zetheroo> rye: sorry ... I was called away to sort out a issue on another machine running linux ...
<zetheroo> so I should be fine now? .. with that Ubuntu One database thingy
 * rye is having technical difficulties with his ISP and has limited internet connection
<zetheroo> rye: where are you?
<rye> zetheroo, sorry - had ISP disconnected - repeating my reply...
<rye> zetheroo, that may happen again, there is an issue with desktopcouch currently that may prevent contact/notes replication from working. There is a workaround for that
<rye> zetheroo, - you may want to add this to the autostarted applications http://paste.ubuntu.com/388246/ - this is just a script that will try to find out what port couchdb database is running at. This will in turn call desktopcouch properly so that replication is started properly
<zetheroo> ok ... so i save that to a text file
<zetheroo> rye: whats the command to run it at startup
<rye> zetheroo, System/Preferences/Startup Applications
<duanedesign> rye: there was one bug report that for whatever reason, I did the steps out of order. Meaning i marked it as a duplicate then changed the status and commented. So a I accidentally sent quite a few people an email.
<duanedesign> I was not sure if that bug was what promted your comment above
<duanedesign> rye: but i agree that will clear up any confusion in the future
<rye> duanedesign, no, not that - one guy said Stop mailing me or smth like this for all the bug reports he had (that were turned into duplicates) and another one replied that "I don't think that you are writing to me" to the bug report.
<rye> duanedesign, do you happen to know where are the standard responses are stored for bug reports? I find myself reinventing the response every time... Even for duplicates...
<rye> and still, that sentence might need to be checked for correctness by some native speaker of English.
<zetheroo> rye: sorry, about that file you sent me ... I copied the text into gedit and save it as "Ubuntu One" in zeth/Public/  ... then i went to the Startup Applications tool and added a new entry with the command field being zeth/Public/UbuntuOne    ... will this do it?
<rye> zetheroo, yes, just make sure it has executable permissions - i.e. chmod 0755 or in Nautilus via permissions tab
<zetheroo> oh ok
<rye> zetheroo, you can check whether that works by opening the terminal, going to the folder you have stored the file and type ./executable-name (e.g. ./UbuntuOne
<zetheroo> ok I'll do that'
<zetheroo> Found desktopcouch at port 46870
<zetheroo> that good?
<duanedesign> rye: yes
<rye> zetheroo, that is very good :)
<zetheroo> nice ... thanks
<duanedesign> rye: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Responses
<rye> zetheroo, that thing currently does not work on Lucid Lynx alpha, that's why I said "very good" :)
<zetheroo> so the command for startup does not need to have the ./    ?
<rye> zetheroo, no, the command for startup should have the full path and it will be ok.
<zetheroo> ok ... thanks again
<rye> zetheroo, you can test that it works by logging out then logging in and check that desktopcouch-service process is running via system monitor
<rye> zetheroo, you are very welcome, if you have any issues - feel free to tell us about that
<zetheroo> will do :)
<rye> :'-(... aptitude crashes..
<Ng> should file syncing be working in lucid atm?
<Ng> ah, I think it connected this time
<Ng> tomboy is failing to sync though
<Ng> and do we not get a panel applet anymore saying when it's doing something? I can see sync events from when I connected just now, but there was nothing in the panel
<duanedesign> Ng: no the applet is gone in Lucid
<Ng> duanedesign: oh
<Ng> so when I'm on 3G and paying per MB for a slow connection, I have no way to notice that it's doing stuff and quickly disable it? :(
<duanedesign> Ng: there is plans to replace it with something
<duanedesign> Ng: in the meantime ther has been a bunch of cool commands added to u1sdtool
<duanedesign> Ng: iin a Terminal you can use u1sdtool -c (connect) u1sdtool -d (disconnect) -q (quit) -s (start)
<Ng> yeah that does seem to have a bunch of interesting options
<CardinalFang> A program that listens to DBus could do a lot, too.  (If you're programatically inclined.)
<rye> CardinalFang, hm... if syncdaemon emits signals on upload... hmmmm... duanedesign, you know what I'll do now :)
<duanedesign> awesome! got my status.net private beta invite:) http://duanedesign.status.net/
<rye> duanedesign, is that only $nick.status.net from identi.ca/$nick or there are other things as well?
<duanedesign> rye: whatever nick you sign up with....i believe
<rye> duanedesign, no, i mean private beta means they are testing something interesting, right?
<duanedesign> rye: havent had much time to mess with it.
#ubuntuone 2010-03-05
<Havok88> Hey guys
<Havok88> Does anyone know about the tomboy notes sync issue with U1? Wondering if there are any workarounds; nothing I've tried works
<patchmonster> Is there anywhere I could offer a suggestion (without patch >_>)?
 * rye is away, for a couple of hours, feeling rather dumb
<duanedesign> throwing together a script that writes my computers package selections to a couchdb.
<duanedesign> also reads the selections, after Ubuntu One replicates them, to make sure i have all my favorite apps on alll my computers :)
<aquarius> cool :)
<aquarius> when you've done that, write about it on your website :)
<duanedesign> good idea
<artir> duanedesign:  I had the same idea :D
<artir> you'll need polkit :)
<artir> because I guess that if you run something as sudo, it uses another couchdb
<aquarius> you shouldn't be talking to couch as root
<aquarius> talk to couch as not root and then be root to install the packages
<artir> that's why polkit is needed
<artir> at first I thought of creating an "orbiter" sudo application to install the packages sent from the user-space app
<artir> but then I said, hey, why am i overcomplicating it :D?
<artir> I may code the actual app in a month
<artir> for fun!
<artir> (and evil)
<duanedesign> artir: yeah i have been coming up with a lot of ideas to practice/entertain myself with couch/U1
<duanedesign> artir: thanks for sharing your thoughts on that. I m still on the 'def makeDB():'
<artir> for the app mention, you could store the package list as a string or separate, and you'll want to separate the packages the system has by default and the ones you installed
<artir> or just limit the app detection to certain apps and have lists with checkboxes to sync and install that
<jcastro> anyone know what would be up with this? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/389200/
<duanedesign> jcastro: this is Lucid?
<jcastro> duanedesign: yep
<jcastro> I wonder if it's my metadata (again)
<jcastro> that happened to me last week
<duanedesign> rye: poke
<aquarius> that doesn't look like a metadata problem. that looks like a code problem. you might have out-of-sync packages? maybe dist-upgrade again?
<Voytech> Hey guys, Do You know something about removing databases from desktopcouch ? Will it be implemented in next releases ?
<aquarius> Voytech, which DBs do you want to remove? YOu can already do so
<Voytech> auarius,Yes ? I thought that if I remove database it will be replicated back to my desktopcouch if it was replicated previously
<aquarius> Voytech, it will, but you can remove it on the server too :)
<Voytech> aquarius, ok but if for example server replicate the database to another computer :)
<aquarius> Voytech, what do you want to do? completely delete a database from everywhere?
<aquarius> to do that, delete it on all the clients and delete it on the server at roughly the same time :)
<Voytech> aquarius, yes
<Voytech> aquarius, hmmmm but for example I maight have no access to one of my computers which can have a database that should be deleted
<aquarius> in that case it's a little more awkward, at the moment.
<Voytech> aquarius, but do You know anything if it will be improved ?
<aquarius> we don't have anything planned for improving it, but if you've got some ideas, I'd like to hear them
<Voytech> aquarius, in my opinion there is very simple solution for that situation
<aquarius> another good way of making sure that this sort of thing doesn' get forgotten is to file a bug about it agaisnt desktopcouch
<Voytech> aquarius, a replicatable database that for example replicatable_management that will keep a names of databases to be removed
<Voytech> aquarius, that should be removed
<aquarius> and then when replication happens, desktopcouch-service looks in that database to see if anything has changed, and then deletes any databases in the list?
<Voytech> aquarius, If a database is present on desktopcouch it is removed
<aquarius> hm.
<Voytech> aquarius, Yes
<Voytech> aquarius, Isn't it simple ? In my opinion It should work
<aquarius> the problem with that is that if you create a DB called "voytech", delete it, and then six months later create a new db called "voytech", it'll get deleted even though you didn't want it to
<Voytech> aquarius, but if You create a database And in record containg removed databases is that name, the  name could be removed to not remove it anymore ? :)
<aquarius> good idea, but it breaks. I'm just writing down why :)
<aquarius> Imagine you have three computers, A, B, and C, all paired with Ubuntu One. C is not connected to the network.
<aquarius> A {databases: voytech, deletes: - }, B {databases: voytech, deletes: - }, C {databases: voytech, deletes: - }
<aquarius> Delete voytech on A. This removes the database and adds it to the deletes list
<aquarius> A {databases: -, deletes: voytech }, B {databases: voytech, deletes: - }, C {databases: voytech, deletes: - }
<aquarius> replicate A with Ubuntu One, then replicate B with Ubuntu One.
<aquarius> A {databases: -, deletes: voytech }, B {databases: voytech, deletes: voytech }, C {databases: voytech, deletes: - }
<aquarius> B sees the voytech entry in deletes, deletes the voytech DB, and removes voytech from the deletes list
<aquarius> A {databases: -, deletes: voytech }, B {databases: -, deletes: - }, C {databases: voytech, deletes: - }
<aquarius> replicate B with Ubuntu One, then replicate C with Ubuntu One (by plugging it into the network)
<aquarius> A {databases: -, deletes: voytech }, B {databases: -, deletes: - }, C {databases: voytech, deletes: - }
<aquarius> C doesn't see the "voytech" entry in the deletes list, because you've already removed it.
<aquarius> Worse, C will then send the voytech database *back* to Ubuntu One, and then it'll appear on all the computers again!
<Voytech> aquarius, wait a moment I have to look at You have written, I knew that it cannot be so simple to do it, in other case the problem would be solved, but must be solution for that
<rye> duanedesign, don't know whether that is still valid, but pong
<Voytech>  B sees the voytech entry in deletes, deletes the voytech DB, and removes voytech from the deletes list - why after removing voytech B - deletes it from list  ?
<Voytech> It should be removed only if we create a database which name is in deletes list
<Voytech> That means we delete it only when current machine on which we are working wants to create such database again ? in other case it may still be in deletes database
<aquarius> OK, I understand that approach
<Voytech> <aquarius> Currently I am about to create my own release of desktobcouch that will be compatible with that on ubuntuone - deletion on ubuntuone will be performed by that script -the rest will be as I described above ... I dunno if it will work.. But I'l try. But it may take some time.. I have been never writing in python, so I have to get used to it :)
<aquarius> if you build it and it works, then submit it as a merge request to desktopcouch and we'll probably include it :)
<aquarius> I don't really like having a whole database just for this, though :(
<Voytech> aquarius, Hmmm
<rye> ok, I am now really going offline.
<Voytech> aquarius, In fact such aproach makes desktopcouch more hmm ... junky (I do not know if You know what I mean)
<aquarius> I do know what you mean
<aquarius> I'd like there to be a better way of doing this, I think :(
<rye> Re: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/389200/ - that's definitely the code problem
<duanedesign> getting some bug reporrts about the Beta/PPA
<duanedesign> Sorry, the package "ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~" failed to install or upgrade.
<duanedesign> /var/cache/apt/archives/ubuntuone-client-gnome_1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~jaunty_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client
<duanedesign> this is one of them bug 532934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532934 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~jaunty failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532934
#ubuntuone 2010-03-06
<Nafai> I thought ubuntu one used to have a notification icon or an app indicator, but I'm not seeing one now (I'm on the very latest in Lucid)
<duanedesign> Nafai: The Lucid version does not have an applet
<Nafai> ok
<Nafai> is there any way to check syncing progress, etc?
<Bookman> I seem to have a problem where all my files in my Ubuntu One directory are read only.  I've tried to change the permissions via root but they are still the same.
<Bookman> Actually, it is not all files.  Just one.
<duanedesign> Bookman: if you do: ls -la ~/Ubuntu\ One
<duanedesign> are you the owner and group?
<Bookman> Yes, the only way out was to load it, save a copy, delete the original and then rename the copy.  Works now, thanks.
<duanedesign> interesting...glad you got it sorted Bookman :)
<Bookman> Thanks, sorry to jump the gun!
<duanedesign> no harm, no foul
<Bookman> I must say, it is working pretty smooth now!  Just too many conflict files created.
<Bookman> I am creating a program with Gambas and I use a working directory in my Ubuntu One directory so that I can program no matter where I am.  This creates a ton of conflict files.  Maybe using the Ubuntu One directory as a working directory is not a good idea?
<duanedesign> Bookman: i ihave seen bug reports similar to what you are describing.
<Bookman> That is actually a good thing.  I'll keep plugging along then!
<wgrant> My Gwibber messages DB is getting pretty big. Shouldn't it delete things after a while?
<kermiac> hey :) quick question re triaging u1 bugs - I'm seeing a lot of bugs with "DBus Error: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.". Previously I was setting them as dupes of bug 498444 (as per info in the wiki), but I have seen a few unmarked as dupes.... how would I ensure they are
<kermiac>  dupes or not?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 498444 in ubuntuone-client "Ubuntu One Cloud Icon Always Shows Exclamation Mark After Boot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/498444
<duanedesign> kermiac_: good question. I have been wanting to get some clarification on that  myself. If you gain a better undderstanding of this (and its not in here) let me know please
<kermiac_> duanedesign: yeah, I'm seeing a lot of them lately, but not triaging as I've obviously mis-triaged a couple of them as they were un-duped. maybe the wiki needs updating or something...
<duanedesign> kermiac_: The way i undderstand it is the symptom, the exclamation point, not connecting at boot-up is the deciding facter of dupe or not
<duanedesign> but that is not always present in the reports :)
<kermiac> duanedesign: ok, I'll try to keep that in mind.. that's what i was about to say - sometimes that info isn't in the reports :)
<kermiac> perhaps it might be a good idea to ask for more info to clarify the OP bug reporter's exact issue
<duanedesign> kermiac: i have noticed some with logs like the ones we are discussing, that are crashers
<duanedesign> kermiac: good idea. Ill make a note to ask the U1 team for clarification on that error in the log and possibly other things that could be used to help triage them properly
<kermiac> duanedesign: so it seems like it may even be a more general fault... I'm not entirely sure though, seems like the same "dbus not responding" message under different circumstances (i.e some not connecting, some connecting, some crashers, etc)
<kermiac> that's another reason why I've stopped triaging them as there seems to be multiple scenarios that may bring up the same error message in the logs
 * kermiac got confused
<duanedesign> kermiac: i have done the same...
<kermiac> duanedesign: if you're around when one of the devs are, can you please ask for a bit of clarification & maybe ping me or update the wiki? I'd like to find out exactly what we should be doing as there are a decent amount of these types of bugs and I'm sure most of them would be dupes. It would be nice to be able to clean them up :)
<duanedesign> kermiac: i will definetly will do that and ping you with anything i find out.
<kermiac> thanks duanedesign, I would really appreciate that :)
 * popey wonders why bug 532966 has been marked low
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532966 in rhythmbox-ubuntuone-music-store "XXXXX's in stores" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532966
<duanedesign> we are getting a large number of bug reports like bug 532934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532934 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~jaunty failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532934
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<boondoklife> is ubuntuone working on lucid? I cant seem to get my system to pull or put any files up there.
<duanedesign> rye: any idea what could be causing the package in the beta ppa to fail
<rye> duanedesign, r321 ?
<duanedesign> rye: there are reports it looks like for r321 and r407
<rye> duanedesign, hmm... let me fire up my vm
<duanedesign> bug
<duanedesign> bug 532864
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 532864 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.1 r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/532864
<rye> hm
<duanedesign> bug 533014
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533014 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~karmic failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client ..." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/533014
<rye> ubottu, bug -1 bug 0 ?
<duanedesign> those two pretty much represent the dozen or so reports that have been filed.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 0 could not be found
<rye> package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~karmic failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/u
<rye> package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~karmic &
<rye> ubuntuone-client 0:1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic
<rye> ubuntuone-client-gnome does not say that it needs to have ubuntuone-client updated as well
<rye> i remember dobey said something about this
<duanedesign> rye: running 'Fix Broken Package' in Synaptic is supposed to allow the update to proceed
<rye> duanedesign, it will probably upgrade the ubuntuone-client to r407 as well
<rye> duanedesign, hm, just updated my karmic vm from 1.0.3 to ppa - 407
<rye> no issues
<duanedesign> rye: at first i thought it was related to people running the ~jaunty branch in Karmic.
<duanedesign> because a lot of them are people running Karmic and trying to install ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
<duanedesign> then i started to see reports of people running ubuntuone-client 0:1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~karmic and trying to install r407 on Karmic
<rye> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bugs?field.searchtext=%22trying+to+overwrite%22
<rye> wow
<rye> how do they do that?
 * rye has some problems with lucid mountall - I have successfull boots 1 time of 3... Waiting for /home [SM]... in plymouth... why is it waiting and who is SM? :)
<rye> bug
<rye> username is not taken from lp/sso when syncdaemon requests server account info
<rye> i am still roman-yepishev there... though I have changed my lp nickname for 4 or 5 times...
 * rye needs to use normal english...
<duanedesign> ahh your back :)
<duanedesign> rye: heh, you saw all those reports
<duanedesign> rye: i gotta do some MOTU work. i realize its getting late/early there but if you have any sugggestions for how we should triage those bugs let me know.
<rye> duanedesign, i am now testing some networking stuff but I will look into these reports as soon as I have my connection working properly again. It looks like the versions of ubuntuone-client-gnome and ubuntuone-client disagree about who is the owner of the file, therefore we need to make sure that the update will force the upgrade of all related packages
<rye> I am searching for dobey's answer on this but can't find yet - it was in some bug report but since my connection is now limited to IRC I am not that productive
<duanedesign> ill poke around a bit and see if i can find it
<dobey> it's fixed already, but the ppa might not have fixed packages? 1.1.3 is in lucid now though, and fixed
<dobey> (and now, i'm gone again)
<duanedesign> bug 523752
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 523752 in ubuntuone-client "package ubuntuone-client-gnome 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~lucid failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/ubuntuone-client/ubuntuone-login', which is also in package ubuntuone-client 0..." [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/523752
<duanedesign> rye: ^^
<rye> duanedesign, true
<duanedesign> rye: that was reported last month
<duanedesign> rye: why all of the sudden we get 12 reports today
<rye> Version: 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~karmic
<rye> Replaces: nautilus-ubuntuone, ubuntuone-oauth-login, ubuntuone-storagefs
<rye> Depends: python-ubuntuone-client (= 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~karmic), python-configglue, python-apport
<rye> looks ok to me
<rye_> hm
<rye_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<rye_>   ubuntuone-client-gnome: Depends: ubuntuone-client (= 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty) but 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~jaunty is installed
<rye_> jaunty vm
<rye_> weird
<rye_> regular apt-get upgrade updated ubuntuone-client to 1.1.2+r407-0ubuntu2~ppa1~jaunty but left ubuntuone-client-gnome at 1.1.1+r321-0ubuntu1~ppa1~jaunty
#ubuntuone 2010-03-07
<gnomefreak> i have official packages versioned higher than daily PPA :)
<gnomefreak> but that is Lucid
 * rye_ is going offline, the rev stuff seems to be interesting... continuing investigation tomorrow
<grantbow> this bug is a little strange but I hope it might help someone else or prepare some code to handle the error better.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/533620
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 533620 in ubuntuone-client "SyncDaemon gives Error.NoReply" [Undecided,New]
<ejat> $ ubuntuone-client-applet ubuntuone-client-applet: command not found 
<ejat> hi all ...
<ejat> just wondering .. y i dont have the u1 applet :(
<grantbow> dpkg -l | egrep -i ubuntuone
<grantbow> what version is installed?
<ejat> 1.1.3
<grantbow> a which shows mine is at /usr/bin/ubuntuone-client-applet
<grantbow> I only have 1.0.3 on Karmic
<grantbow> you must be on lucid or something
<ejat> grantbow: yups
<ejat> i didnt see it in /usr/bin
<ejat> ive try also to locate .. no result
<grantbow> try dpkg -L ubuntuone-client-gnome
<grantbow> that'll list all files in the packae
<grantbow> package
<ejat> none ..
<ejat> only have this /usr/bin/ubuntuone-preferences 
<grantbow> must have changed the packaging around in the new versions - try dpkg -L ubuntuone-client and | to grep
<grantbow> I almost have my virtual lucid image up to test with
<grantbow> aha
<grantbow> maybe in the "me" menu at the bottom of the menu
<grantbow> the changelog in /usr/share/doc/ubuntuone-client-gnome has some related notes too
<grantbow> as you can tell, I'm no expert so if someone wants to chime in feel free
<alevine> anybody know about notes not syncing through the desktop app?
<alevine> I'm getting a 500 error to the applications request
<duanedesign> alevine: are you getting this error when visiting https://one.ubuntu.com/notes
<alevine> duanedesign, nope
<duanedesign> alevine: hmm just reread your comments. Sounds like you issue happens when you select sync from the applet
<alevine> correct
<alevine> duanedesign, it's tough because I just get a 500 error with an OOPS code, so I don't really have much visibility into the problem
<duanedesign> alevine: keep the OOPS code in case you file a bug report
<duanedesign> you can try quitting Tomboy
<duanedesign> from the Terminal:   tomboy --debug > ~/tomboy_debug.log
<alevine> duanedesign, I added it to an existing bug report that looked like my problem
<alevine> same debug log as me pretty much
<duanedesign> alevine: is your name the same on LP
<duanedesign> alevine: but the above will give you a bit more info in a file in your $HOME folder called tomboy_debug.log
<alevine> duanedesign, I'm andrewrlevine on lp
<alevine> my debug log looks the same as the one here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/+bug/508024/comments/5
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 508024 in ubuntuone-servers "Cannot sync tomboy notes. Sync setup is successful. Can't access notes from Ubuntu one web console." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alevine> although I can access notes from the web console
<duanedesign> alevine: are you on Karmic or Lucid?
<alevine> duanedesign, karmic
<duanedesign> alevine: unfortunately I am not the right person to help with the Tomboy stuff. The U1 devs will all be here tommorrow. I am sure someone can help you better then.
<alevine> duanedesign, thanks. tomorrow in what time zone? :)
<duanedesign> the only other thing i can think is make sure the Update Manager has ran recently and you are up to daye
<duanedesign> alevine: good question
<duanedesign> between..
<duanedesign> 12:00 and 20:00 GMT
<alevine> duanedesign, thanks, will try to make it in here tomorrow
<duanedesign> alevine: ill mention it as well
<duanedesign> to everyone
<alevine> appreciate it
#ubuntuone 2011-02-28
<lalejand> Hi, I synced a 120Mo zip file from my U1 folder that I want to share now, the upload of this file is complete as I can see it in the U1 web interface, & &the green mark indicating upload is done is there on the file, but if I right click on it, the only available option is : "hide the mark" ("cacher le ruban in french") :(
<duanedesign> morning all
<JamesTait> Guten Morgen bis alles! Glücklich Montag!
<duanedesign> Guten Morgen. Wie geht es Ihnen?
<JamesTait> duanedesign: Alles is gut, danke. Und du?
<duanedesign> JamesTait: so far so good ;)
<duanedesign> morning rye
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
 * rye is catching up on all emails for the weekend and updates wife's laptop to natty via chrooted livecd (maverick kernel has started dying for no reason, suspecting hardware issue)
<duanedesign> anyone having problems with Virtualbox?
<kklimonda> morning all, duanedesign, rye..
<duanedesign> kklimonda: hello!
<lalejand> rye : are you the one who answered to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/596280 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 596280 in ubuntuone-client "can't unsync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<duanedesign> hello lalejand
<rye> lalejand, yup, and I am testing ubuntuone-couchdb-query to see whether it is compatible with lucid, maverick and natty now for your request to remove all couchdb contacts
<lalejand> duanedesign : hi. I'm running Maverick and I use PPA repo fir U1
<rye> lalejand, rye = "[r]oman [ye]pishev"
<lalejand> rye : my problem about removing all couchdb contacts, is now solved with a script one of you made
<lalejand> rye : I don't remember the nickname of the person who solved it.
<lalejand> dobey : are you the one who created a script for me to remove all couchDB contacts ?
<lalejand> rye, dobey : Ah, I found, jamesh made the script for me
<lalejand> rye : any idea about bug 596280 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 596280 in ubuntuone-client "can't unsync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/596280
<rye> lalejand, i understand that nautilus does not show ubuntuone entries, is that right?
<rye> lalejand, but you are running nighttlies, right?
<lalejand> rye : I can see them, but all of them except "hide the mark" (or equivalent, my interface is in french) are unavailable (in grey)
<lalejand> rye : one precision : U1 is still sync stuff
<lalejand> "syncing stuff"
<rye> lalejand, what gets printed to the terminal when you execute u1sdtool --status?
<lalejand> rye : I just restarted it (because I want to ignore "~gen" folders), so now it is doing local rescan
<lalejand> If I want to file a bug about U1 web interface (I can't delete "~gen" folders), on what package should I do it ?
<rye> lalejand, ubuntuone-servers
<rye> lalejand, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-servers/
<lalejand> rye : ok
<lalejand> rye : now U1 client is processing the command pool
<lalejand> oh, deleting "~gen" folders in web interface actually works, but it can be slow, and there is no processing feedback
<duanedesign> rye: found a user that is having problems setting the upload/download limit.  I know you have been testing this recently. Did not know if you wanted to get any specific info to help you in researching this issue.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1693550
<rye> duanedesign, during the latest tests we found that 1) bandwidth throttling is not updated during runtime, a restart is required. 2) bug #720707
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720707 in ubuntuone-storage-protocol "it does not throttles inside the second, but sends a bunch of data and waits then some seconds to be below the limit (affects: 1) (heat: 71)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720707
<rye> duanedesign, however i recall there was some more discussion regarding 1)
<karni> rye: thanks for assigning the missing Android app bug to me. that reminds me there are some feature-wishes listed.
<rye> karni, it was wishlist, and seeing the actual application i decided to move it a bit further :)
<karni> rye: sure, good idea :)
<rye> unity just locked up, then upon X kill i receive a notification that ...
<rye> Sorry, the program "compiz" closed unexpectedly
<rye> Your computer does not have enough free memory to automatically analyze the problem and send a report to the developers.
<rye> and i've got 3Gb on this machine :'-(
<rye> i knew i should go for 128Gb RAM model
<karni> ouch :/
<karni> rye: I thought I'd comment on the bug with an update "we're doing good progress on that", but I feel more comfortable leaving the publicity of the progress up to beuno instead.
 * karni @ lunch
<alecu> good morning #ubuntuone!
<karni> hi alecu !
<thisfred> me
<thisfred> nessita: alecu ralsina dobey mandel?
<nessita> me
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> (thanks!)
<thisfred> start?
<nessita> thisfred: let's wait for ralsina
<thisfred> kk
 * nessita calls ralsina
<nessita> ok, let's start, no news from ralsina
<nessita> thisfred: go!
<nessita> thisfred: go?
<nessita> ok, let's do round robin:
<nessita> DONE: finish folder creation in file storage api branch. Yesterday, I worked some hours in control panel UI bugs to compensate my absence on next Tuesday after lunch (need to go to university to take some exams). Worked on bug #701729 and bug #706894.
<nessita> TODO: wrap up API work. Kill UI control panel bugs. Started with bug #674462. Get tickets for BA sprint.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes, but time will be tight this week.
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701729 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Show a visible message when user account is out of space (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701729
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706894 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Improve 'Loading' messages, replace with a stacked spinner (affects: 1) (heat: 103)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706894
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674462 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Display notice when merging an UDF with a existent folder (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674462
<alecu> DONE: a lp project for DroidCouch: https://launchpad.net/droidcouch that pulls code from upstream: https://github.com/alecu/DroidCouch Fixed bug #725287 and bug #725291, meaning that my phone is using hardcoded credentials to talk to the UbuntuOne couchdb servers.
<alecu> TODO: work on bug #725290
<alecu> BLOCKED: Amelia kinda sick means no kindergarten, so I'll need to be away for 1.5 hours in the evening
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725287 in droidcouch "Add OAuth signing to http requests (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725287
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725291 in droidcouch "Get the base couchdb url from Ubuntu One servers (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Critical,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725291
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725290 in droidcouch "Get valid OAuth tokens for the logged in user (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725290
<lalejand> rye : any idea about that ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/596280
<mandel> DONE: Finished IPC client code, wrote lasts bits of IPC server side. Bug triagging.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 596280 in ubuntuone-client "can't unsync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<mandel> TODO: Propose above to be merged. Move to next issue on windows.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> DONE: Bug #719042, Bug #720917, Bug #724475
<thisfred> TODO: finish Bug #724475, indicators/messaging for quota events
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> LOVED: http://tinysong.com/fAvC
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 719042 in ubuntuone-couch "Add tests and refactor out code to a library (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/719042
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720917 in ubuntuone-couch "the request method returns very different things (affects: 1) (heat: 5)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720917
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 724475 in ubuntuone-couch "make into a proper python package (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/724475
<nessita> dobey: ?
<lalejand> rye : I'm asking because when I restart my session I'm pretty sure that the problem will disappear, so if there are some tests to do, I have to do it before closing my session
 * alecu eagerly clicks on thisfred's song-of-the-day
<thisfred> :)
<nessita> comments anyone?
<alecu> n/c
<nessita> thisfred: any news on your ticket booking?
<thisfred> nessita: all booked
<thisfred> is there a wiki page yet?
<dobey> λ DONE: reworked banshee u1ms links patch for upstream, reviews, no more jury duty
<nessita> thisfred: yey! what are you having?
<dobey> λ TODO: more music store fixes, book flights
<dobey> λ BLCK:
<nessita> thisfred: not sure about wiki page, ralsina will know
<ralsina> hello ppl
<nessita> hey ralsina
<ralsina> what should I know? :-)
<nessita> ralsina: wiki page to enter flight details for the sprint
<thisfred> having? single stop overnight flight through miami 13 hours, looks pretty painless
<ralsina> yes
<ralsina> let me copy&paste it
<lalejand> rye : talking about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/596280
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 596280 in ubuntuone-client "can't unsync (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<ralsina> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/NattyDesktop%2BSprint
<thisfred> thx!
<ralsina> nessita: I will check your merges right away
<thisfred> wow, the wiki is not fast again
<nessita> ralsina: no hurry
<thisfred> Oh: I could also use review on:
<mandel> ralsina: is there a wiki por the london srint, or is not needed?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<thisfred> https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/testing-infrastructure
<ralsina> let me find that one :-)
<ralsina> https://wiki.canonical.com/UbuntuOne/WindowsSprint
<thisfred> details entered!
<dobey> uhm
<karni> alecu: I've read #725290 . It's just 'Ubuntu One Files', as in 'Ubuntu One Music/Contacts'. Unless you've been calling it otherwise internally, which I may not know ;)
<thisfred> dobey: could you rereview https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/testing-infrastructure and lift your needs fixing if appropriate? :)
<dobey> 5hrmm
<dobey> err
<alecu> karni, thanks, fixing.
<dobey> hrmm
<thisfred> you're such a communicator :P
<karni> alecu: np, cosmetics.
<dobey> joshuahoover: ping
<alecu> karni, "Ubuntu One Files for Android" is ok?
<karni> alecu: sorry we don't have an Authenticator implemeted yet. it's like with everything - you started with couchdroid before I finished U1F, just like I started U1F before the java client is complete :x heheh
<karni> alecu: sure, that's good
<alecu> hehehe. No problem!
<alecu> karni, I'm moving all that to its own class so it's easy to replace when the Authenticator is done.
<karni> alecu: perfect
<alecu> ok, see you all in a little while
<alecu> back unharmed!
<rye> lalejand, i am testing the file upload and nautilus now
<lalejand> rye : ok
<thisfred> nessita: alecu ralsina:  can one of you do a second review on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/testing-infrastructure/+merge/51370 if not too busy?
<ralsina> thisfred: I got it
<thisfred> awesome thx!
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm trying to track down a crash.  "E/UbuntuOneFiles(30592): StateManager: requested transition from wrong node+event pair"
<CardinalFang> "W/UbuntuOneFiles(30592): StateManager: bad event received: got SYS_LOCAL_RESCAN_DONE while in INIT (queues IDLE connection WU_WN)"
<karni> CardinalFang: did the app crash?
<CardinalFang> karni, the system said so.
<karni> CardinalFang: let me think (sometimes bad event received may happen if auth timed-out and is just ignored). but in this case..
<CardinalFang> W/dalvikvm(30592): threadid=28: thread exiting with uncaught exception (group=0x401bb560)\n I/Process (30592): Sending signal. PID: 30592 SIG: 9
<karni> CardinalFang: what version are you running? 1.0.34 ?
<karni> CardinalFang: you can check at the bottom of Preferences screen
<CardinalFang> karni, "1.0.34"
<karni> CardinalFang: current version (iirc 1.0.35 that I will publish shortly) intercepts unhandled exceptions and logs them, so
<CardinalFang> karni, It's only happened once, for what it's worth.
<karni> CardinalFang: that could prove useful. if you're looking on the adb logcat, there might be some interesting data for us
<karni> CardinalFang: basically, "bad event received" doesn't mean it's an issue (some are ignored). however if it crashed, I'm certainly unhappy
<CardinalFang> karni, I got the log.
 * CardinalFang files bug.
<karni> CardinalFang: if the log has sensitive data (filenames) and it's a problem, you can e-mail it to me directly
<karni> CardinalFang: thanks a bundle
<CardinalFang> I'll sanitize.
 * karni nods
<thisfred> dobey: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/testing-infrastructure/+merge/51370 is approved. I assume u1couch is not yet tarmaculated?
<dobey> it is not
<dobey> but i can set it up easily
<thisfred> that would be awesome
<dobey> is good time to test it
<thisfred> the ./run-test works pretty much the same as in d-c
<dobey> yeah
<dobey> thisfred: done, should land in ~10 min
<thisfred> you rock
<karni> CardinalFang: do you by any chance remeber if whether you have pressed the back button when U1F crashed? the service shuts down if queues are idle and the back button is pressed when in Dashboard. that also reset's the state to INIT (we almost never use the SHUTDOWN node). also, then LOLCA_RESCAN_DONE was delivered but I don't think it was the crash cause. I hope to replicate this with 1.0.35 which provides the crash stack ...
<karni> ... trace. I should release it internally today.
<CardinalFang> karni, I wasn't using it at the time.  Long-running in background.
<karni> CardinalFang: I see, thanks for the info!
<karni> and for filing the bug
<dobey> lunch, bbiab
<joshuahoover> thisfred, alecu: are you guys going to try to get bug #702172 #702176 #702183 in still? we discussed friday, but i'd like to know so i can give the proper update to those interested in such things outside the u1 team :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 76)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<thisfred> joshuahoover: I'd like to try at least
<joshuahoover> thisfred: do you think you'll have time to work on it?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> hi joshua
<joshuahoover> ralsina: hello!
<ralsina> integration call, right?
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yes :)
<thisfred> joshuahoover: I'm wrapping up the API work. I'm not entirely sure what else I should be working on this week, but if there's nothing new, yes definitely
<joshuahoover> ralsina: and i have a question regarding a bug
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ok, thanks
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I'm logging into umble now, and ask about the bug at will :-)
 * CardinalFang AFK to check kid for injuries.
<CardinalFang> Back in a bit.
<thisfred> can I get some fairly trivial reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.0.1/+merge/51568
<ralsina> thisfred I can in maybe 30 minutes
<thisfred> thx
<joshuahoover> ralsina: bug #661292 ...it's in the latest proposed maverick sru and it fails for me...i know rodrigo did the work on it but i thought i heard you say not that long ago about working on a similar issue with the nautilus plugin
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 5) (dups: 3) (heat: 32)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<nessita> thisfred: diff is shown as empty
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I have been working on that very bug and failing brilliantly
<thisfred> nessita: because it is
<nessita> thisfred: but what about the version change?
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I still have one thing to try though
<thisfred> nessita: It's just the tag
<nessita> ah
<nessita> ok
<thisfred> nessita: that was already in trunk because I did it wrong
<nessita> thisfred: approved
<nessita> ah, ok
<thisfred> thx!
<joshuahoover> ralsina: well, it seems you're in good company because the fix for maverick isn't working in my testing
<ralsina> joshuahoover: that had a fix for maverick? Let me check
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yeah, supposedly: bug #661292 but when i enable the proposed package and test with that, i get the same problem, following the test case for that bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 5) (dups: 3) (heat: 32)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<nessita> lunchtime!
<ralsina> joshuahoover: I was working on bug #701557 that's a duplicate
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701557 in ubuntuone-client "In nautilus and the ubuntuone-indicator "Copy the link" of a published file disappear after time (affects: 2) (heat: 21)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701557
<ralsina> joshuahoover: and yes, that fix doesn't work now
<joshuahoover> ralsina: ok, thanks for confirming :)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i'm updating that bug with a comment about the test failing...trying to get the other fixes for this sru package through sooner rather than later
<nessita> thisfred, dobey: is this proper, understandable english? 'The contents of your local folder will be merged with those from your cloud folder. Are you sure you want to proceed?'
<thisfred> nessita: looks good to me
<dobey> i would say no
<nessita> dobey: I figured ;-)
<nessita> dobey: suggestion?
<thisfred> but then, when do you ever say yes :)
<dobey> when you're buying the beer :)
<dobey> nessita: seeing 'cloud' anywhere in the UI makes me cringe
<thisfred> hehe
<nessita> dobey: well, that will not change. But I'm talking about grammar, mainly
<dobey> unless it's for the weather and it says "a cloud will follow you around all day" or something
<karni> ops. I think I'm using some cloud-terminology ;) Not often though.
<thisfred> dobey: I agree with that, but I think that's the official agreed upon term
<nessita> thisfred: indeed
<karni> "Files in cloud", for instance ;) (and the number given)
<dobey> i didn't agree on it
<thisfred> "Ubuntu One will RAIN on you!"
<karni> dobey: :D
<nessita> dobey: I already mentioned that you should have *that* discussion with cparrino, not with us
<nessita> dobey: so neither you or us waste time
<dobey> cumulo nimbus
<nessita> dobey: don't say bad words to me!
<nessita> :-P
<thisfred> *mu*
<thisfred> dobey can I get a trivial +1 on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.0.1/+merge/51568 ?
<thisfred> (it just adds the release tag)
<dobey> thisfred: i guess the version was already 0.0.1 in setup.py?
<thisfred> yeah, my mistake
<dobey> actually
<dobey> i don't think that branch will merge as-is
<dobey> tarmac doesn't do empty commits
<thisfred> ah
<thisfred> I can jump to 0.0.2 I guess :)
<dobey> why not 0.1.0?
<thisfred> or that
<dobey> then you can start keeping with the even/odd == stable/unstable pathology
<thisfred> I just saw 0.0.1 on some of our other projects, so I assumed that was how we rolled
<thisfred> sure
<dobey> oh?
<thisfred> let me do that and retract this thing
<dobey> i think 0.0.1 is just a common "put some working crap in trunk" version number to use :)
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> which was close enough ;)
<thisfred> dobey, nessita (sry again, the old branch would not merge) https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.1.0
<thisfred> ehhh https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.1.0/+merge/51591
<nessita> thisfred: make up your mind! :-)
<thisfred> I know I know
<ralsina> thisfred nessita dobey CardinalFang confirmed that the sprint won't be in the ramada that everyone hates.
<nessita> heh
<nessita> ralsina: do we know where will it be?
<ralsina> nessita: I am looking at alternatives
<ralsina> nessita: I would love it to be here but it's probably too expensive: http://hoteldelcasco.com.ar/
 * alecu will be back in two hours
<Scunizi> Tomboy is now failing to syncronize on two machines.  I think it has to do with a password reset/change on my ubuntu one single signon account.  How do I reset the sync password on Tomboy?
<dobey> rye: ^^ :)
<rye> Scunizi, two solutions - 1. reset the sync preference status  in Tomboy. Drawbacks: it will start marking local notes as conflicts. 2. Wait for 10 minutes for me to come up with a script to update tokens from main ubuntuone account
 * rye used to have this script but it needs to be updated
<Scunizi> rye: solution one isn't a big deal on one machine.. but the other it might be.  I'll wait for #2... and instruction on "how to" if possible :)
<rye> Scunizi, what do you have in your tomboy Sync preferences selected currently - Ubuntu One or Tomboy Web
<rye> Scunizi, ?
<nessita> thisfred:  approved
<thisfred> nessita: was just about to ask, thx :)
<Scunizi> rye: Tomboy web
<rye> Scunizi, umm... let me think then...
<thisfred> dobey, can you give me a quick +1 as well? https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-couch/release-0.1.0/+merge/51591
<Scunizi> rye.. actually tomboy web on the machine that I don't really care about (it's never synced).. the one I'm on I'm having a problem finding out which..
<dobey> thisfred: no, it might take a few hours to review that huge diff
<thisfred> understandably :)
<Scunizi> rye: where do I look for that option? in Tomboy or in Ubuntu One System>preferences>Ubuntu One ??
<thisfred> thx!
<rye> Scunizi, in Tomboy, Preferences / Synchronization
<nessita> thisfred: sorry for the delay :-)
<thisfred> np
<Scunizi> rye: in there it shows Service as "Ubuntu One"
<rye> Scunizi, okay, will do both types at once
<Scunizi> rye: It would be easy enough to change the machine that's never synced to Ubuntu One if that makes it easier
<rye> Scunizi, well, it does not really matter, 4 less lines in the code
<nessita> thisfred, ralsina: would you please review, if you can, https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/warm-folder-merge/+merge/51617 ?
<thisfred> sure
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> thisfred, ralsina: suggestions for IRL testing are attached as description
<ralsina> nessita, says "could folder"
<nessita> hehe
<thisfred> hmmm 'bzr log' does not show me lp bug numbers even though they are attached to landed branches
<nessita> thisfred: bzr log -n 0
<thisfred> thx
<rye> Scunizi, ok
<Scunizi> rye: I'm here.. how do I implement the change?
<rye> Scunizi, please download the script from http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/ubuntuone-tomboy-update-auth.py
<rye> Scunizi, shut down tomboy on the machine you want to re-authorize (since it will update the settings behind tomboy's back)
<rye> Scunizi, then open terminal and run the script as python ubuntuone-tomboy-update-auth.py
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<rye> Scunizi, it should say that it updated the tokens properly
<Scunizi> rye: does it need to be run with root priv. ? ie sudo?
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<rye> Scunizi, no!
<Scunizi> rye: ok.. had to ask before doing it.. :)
<rye> Scunizi, all ubuntuone-related things are per-user :)
<thisfred> nessita: for the manual testing, I need to start the backend and the gui separately right? And how do I do that again? :)
<Scunizi> rye: ok.. chmod +x the ;y script.. shutdown tomboy and verified via System Monitor.. ran script which responded positively.. re-ran tomboy and initiated a scan.. "Failed to syncronize" with no notes in the "Details" section..
<Scunizi> ;y = py
<nessita> thisfred: backend didn't  change at all, so starting the GUi locally is enough. You should use: PYTHONPATH=. ./bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk
<rye> Scunizi, okay, now try to find what note causes this issue, we have another script for that - http://people.canonical.com/~roman.yepishev/us/tomboy-sync-validator.py
<rye> Scunizi, it will fetch and validate each and every note that is stored in your online database
<Scunizi> rye: do I shutdown Tomboy again for this script as well?
<thisfred> nessita: when I unsubscribe from one of my cloud folders, I see 'Value could not be retrieved' in red, and everything in the Cloud Folders tab is greyed out after that.
<rye> Scunizi, no, that's not needed in this case
<thisfred> nessita: switching to a different tab and then back *does* show the folder as unsubscribed
<thisfred> nessita: re-subscribing to it does pop the dialog also, so approving
<Scunizi> rye: ok.. I have one note broken/error.  how do I handle that?
<nessita> thisfred: your syncdaemon is delaying something or failing :-/
<rye> Scunizi, it should print the URL for that note along with the ERROR line, just visit that URL and re-save it
<Scunizi> rye: got it.. had to hit the "edit" button first then save, sync and all is good.. it took the local version and appended "old" to it.. Thanks for the help.  Will these scripts work in the future or should I dispose of them knowing the backend of ubuntu one might be changing and make them obsolete?
<rye> Scunizi, well, the first one, with tokens will be only needed when machine is being re-authorized with a different token to prevent conflicts for the existing tokens and the validation one i plan to use after every upgrade that involves the notes code to make sure we do not face such kind of invalid date issues in future
<rye> Scunizi, they are available in the bzr repository too, lp:~rye/+junk/ubuntuone-scripts
 * rye thinks that putting them under ~ubuntuone-support group might now be a better idea
<Scunizi> rye: ok.. so bottom line.. the scrips will most likely be good in the future.
<rye> Scunizi, yep, and will be available from people.canonical.com online and launchpad should you need them in the future
<Scunizi> rye: I appriciate it.. thanks again for all the help..
<rye> Scunizi, you are welcome. Sorry for the inconvenience the broken note has caused you. In case you need help to set up syncing for your other computer feel free to poke me
<Scunizi> rye: :)
<Scunizi> rye: quick question.. how well does the Windows client work?
<thisfred> dobey: I'm checking debian/control for my new package. things that are only needed for running the tests, such as mocker, should not be dependencies right? Should they be in builddependencies?
<dobey> thisfred: right. look at the nightlies for ubuntuone-dev-tools or something for a good example
<thisfred> kthx
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/out-of-space-notif/+merge/51484 ?
<nessita> beuno: I would particularly love your input there ^ (I can share a ss)
<beuno> nessita, looking!
<nessita> beuno: creating screenshot sfor you...
<beuno> ^5
<nessita> beuno: http://ubuntuone.com/p/fMq/
<beuno> nessita, looks good to me
<beuno> do we only want to go red when they're >= 100?
<beuno> maybe 98/99 is enough?
<nessita> beuno: hum, good idea
<nessita> beuno: maybe >= 95
<nessita> ?
<beuno> yeah
<nessita> ralsina: ^
<beuno> early warning!
<nessita> beuno: that's a very good idea!
<nessita> beuno: fixing it right now
<beuno> nessita, \o/   then I approve!
<thisfred> nessita: dobey: Woot! Only one lintian warning: "ubuntuone-couch source: out-of-date-standards-version 3.8.3 (current is 3.9.1)" should I ignore that, or up the version?
<nessita> thisfred: bump it, that was listed in our doc! :-)
<thisfred> nessita: so it is! sry :)
<dobey> thisfred: fix it
<ralsina> agree with beuno
<ralsina> it's actually hard to get to 100%
<nessita> True
<dobey> not really
<nessita> ralsina: actually not so much if you buy music
<nessita> but yes, setting it to 95%
<dobey> just create a file of the length of your quota in bytes, that is full of 0s
<dobey> and upload it
<dobey> bam. 100% :)
<nessita> ok, I need to run an errand, I'll be back in 30 minutes approx
<ralsina> dobey: see what I mean by hard? ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: I mean hard to reach on normal use as a filesync tool
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> because by definition you won't be able to reach 2GB+1b so you need to add a file that's exactly the right size. That's unlikely, and would make the bar never go red.
<dobey> ralsina: well that's not entirely true
<ralsina> And yes, I know that using the music store you can reach over your quota
<dobey> ralsina: also if you have > 2GB and bought 20GB, and then decide "well i'm not using all 20GB, so I should downgrade"
<ralsina> dobey: well, yeah, but that would mean you are stupid or didn't notice you are using say 3GB :)
<ralsina> But yeah, I suppose someone could downgrade and THEN make room. Unusual.
<dobey> well it would mean you downgarded, and then you need move some files out
<ralsina> beat you by 3 seconds ;-)
<dobey> i don't think it's all that unusual :)
<ralsina> hahaha in any case, 95% is sweet and better and nice.
<dobey> i don't know
<dobey> it really should match what the web site does to show it
<dobey> but whatever :)
<thisfred> dobey: http://tinysong.com/DAfh
<dobey> lol
<dobey> it's the cylons!
<thisfred> :)
<ralsina> EOD for me. Have a nice evening, mail me about anything because I'll work a couple of hours late tonight.
<dobey> bbiab
<nessita> ok, I'm back
<nessita> beuno: Quota usage 95% percent: http://ubuntuone.com/p/fNr/ Quota usage 94% percent: http://ubuntuone.com/p/fNs/
<nessita> (just FYI(
<nessita> ))
<nessita> alecu: would you be able to review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/out-of-space-notif/+merge/51484 ?
<beuno> nessita, awesomeness, thank you
<nessita> beuno: the transparency is some unity weirdness
<nessita> which puzzles me, since in the monitor is not shown :-)
<nessita> aaaanyways, let's tackle more UI bugs!
<beuno> ~/o/
<alecu> nessita, on it
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<alecu> nessita, approved.
<nessita> alecu: thanks!
<karni> beuno: updated apk link in your inbox
<beuno> karni, \o/
<karni> okey, have to leave now, jumping on a train at 4AM back to Warsaw. talk to you guys tomorrow!
<nessita> bye karni
<nessita> ok, I'm edoing, leaving you with a branch for review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disable-limits/+merge/51659
#ubuntuone 2011-03-01
<duanedesign> morning all
<JamesTait> Happy first of meteorological Spring (Northern Hemisphere)/Autumn (Southern Hemisphere)!
<duanedesign> :)
<zyga> good morning
<nessita> hola gente
<nessita> can I have a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/disable-limits/+merge/51659 ?
<duanedesign> hello nessita
<nessita> hi duanedesign, how are you?
<karni> hi guys! I'm back in Warsaw.
<duanedesign> i am good thank you :)
<duanedesign> karni!!
<duanedesign> :)
<karni> JamesTait: interesting welcoming ^ ^ !
<karni> hi duanedesign :)
<karni> I had some rest in the train and I'm good to do some coding.
<beuno> nessita, I can review. Screenshot?  :)
<nessita> beuno: coming right up!
 * duanedesign waves at beuno 
<rye> aquarius, textmockuptool looks awesome in the demo!
 * rye downloads
<duanedesign> hello rye
<aquarius> rye, it's, like, two hours work. So it's not that exciting :)
<rye> duanedesign, hello!
<beuno> heya duanedesign
<karni> rye, aquarius, looks cool :D
<karni> hi beuno
<karni> I was like.. "simplified notepad.. ? oh wait, this is fun! :D"
<nessita> beuno: http://ubuntuone.com/p/fSo/ and http://ubuntuone.com/p/fSp/
<beuno> hi karni!  how's Warsaw?  -20 or -12 degrees?   :)
<rye> nessita, how did you do that translucent window?
<JamesTait> karni: Thanks! Who knew seasons were so complicated? :D How're you?
<nessita> rye: I have no idea, is a bug I'm pretty sure
<rye> ah
<karni> beuno: hmm it's not that bad. I think it may be -1C, but I don't have a termometer :[
<beuno> karni, smart man
<rye> nessita, compiz decided to make a nice exit for the window and it got caught by the screenshot
<karni> JamesTait: :D haha. Thanks, I'm good. Thinking what should I work on today.
<karni> nessita: your work looks great
<nessita> karni: thanks! tons of people have collaborated, among those, beuno has had awesome ideas. Is all team work :-)
<rye> nessita, i know next feature request
<karni> nessita: I'm sure it is. It's a great team of collabolators!
<rye> nessita, make 'show notifications' available on every device and allow changing that :-P
<beuno> nessita, +1!
<nessita> rye: -.-
<nessita> beuno: yey!
<nessita> rye: :-)
<rye> nessita, but controlpanel looks awesome
<nessita> rye: we had design people tweaking the top bar tabs, they no longer look like buttons!
<nessita> I'm very amazed about how that changed
<rye> nessita, uh-huh, i went to the code to find out how that's done and failed to find where that's done
<nessita> rye: you should look for the ubuntuone.rc file, in the ambiance theme
<rye> o_O
<rye> ooh unity update, maybe the panel will stop dancing
<beuno> rye, heh, mine stopped dancing with last night's update
<rye> beuno, well, my connection to the archive keeps being dropped :(
<beuno> karni, nessita has been a ninja ui developer this cycle
<karni> :)
<karni> I missed an 'OK' button in 'Limit storage' dialog. I'm not a ninja :[
<rye> aquarius, how do you widen the screen in the mockuptool ?
<rye> aquarius, i.e. widen the window i mean
<aquarius> rye, drag the window at the corner. It's a standard window :)
<rye> aquarius, erm, widen the ascii window :)
<aquarius> rye, type things to make it larger
<rye> aquarius, so space does not widen it, right?
<aquarius> rye, if you write a line which requires the window to be bigger, the window will automatically grow.
<aquarius> Space by itself doesn't widen the window, because you don't need it to be wider if all you're doing is putting spaces in it :)
<rye> he, he i can use tab and it is counted as 1 char :-P
<rye> aquarius, well, makes perfect sense :)
<aquarius> rye, yeah; it is not good at handling things it doesn't know about. Don't use tabs. Don't cut and paste stuff around in the window. Don't delete a whole line :)
<aquarius> it's a tool for me, not really for the public, but I thought I'd throw it out there to play with :)
<beuno> karni, heh. I was going to talk to you about that. In my device, I only see 0.9gb of free space
<beuno> karni, I should have about 13gb free on my sd
<karni> beuno: hmmm o_O
<beuno> it also says "0.9 GB free of"
<beuno> no total
<rye> aquarius, good hint about don't deleting the whole line :)
<aquarius> rye, yeah. It is not hard to confuse my poor little app :)
<karni> beuno: oh, that's bad. I'll have a look at that.
<beuno> karni, I also files a UI bug about the message that appears while loading files and folderss
<rye> aquarius, but it is awesome!
<karni> beuno: good, thank you
<beuno> np
<karni> beuno: please remind me what phone do you own
<beuno> karni, nexus one, now running 2.3
<karni> beuno: thank you
<nessita> ok, rebooting after update
<nessita> not yet, but soon
<nessita> now yes, rebooting!
 * nessita is back
<karni> beuno: would you be so kind and install (no need to uninstall)  21208         UbuntuOneFiles  D  StorageManagement: total available storage: 659456000
<karni> oops
<karni> beuno: and install http://ubuntuone.com/p/fT3/ , open the storage management screen
<karni> beuno: and then send me the logs from debug settings screen ?
<karni> beuno: I'd like to see raw byte count that I've added to log. I don't like when something works for me and magically doesn't for others. The code is straightforward, so perhaps it has something to do with encrypted external partition, if you ever used app2sd
<karni> But it shouldn't, getExternalStorage() is documented to point to primary external storage, the one shared amongst applications, without permissions.
<beuno> karni, sure, give me a few minutes
<karni> beuno: take your time, thanks.
<nessita> ralsina: ping
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<ralsina> nessita pong
<nessita> ralsina: hey there, I needed to confirm the exact path of the Purchased music in U1 to improve how we show it in the contorl panel
<nessita> ralsina: a-quarius just confirmed is ~/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One
<ralsina> yes
<nessita> ralsina: music folder display name suggestion: Purchased Music from Ubuntu One (translatable)
<nessita> beuno: ^
<nessita> do you like it?
<ralsina> Music Purchased
<nessita> ralsina: Purchased Music? :-)
<ralsina> Purchased Music sounds weird :-)
<nessita> but isn't gramatically 'more' correct?
<ralsina> beats me, I'm argentinian :-)
<nessita> adjectives go before the noun they modify
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but here purchased is linked to "from ubuntu one"
<nessita> aquarius: Music Purchased or Purchased Music ?
<ralsina> but ask a native :-)
<nessita> ralsina: on it ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: ask with the full sentence :-)
<ralsina> "Music you bought" :-)
<nessita> ralsina: that's the full sentence to show!
<ralsina> I meant "Music Purchased from Ubuntu One" or "Purchased Music from Ubuntu One"
<alecu> "Music Purchased from Ubuntu One"
<ralsina> And I just hit that point where the word purchased itself is funny
<nessita> ralsina: but, if we're in the Ubuntu One control panel, there is no sense in showing 'from Ubuntu One'
<ralsina> nessita: where does the music from out amazonmp3 store go?
<ralsina> s/out/our/
<nessita> ralsina: no idea
<ralsina> will go, too, since it'snot there yet
<nessita> no idea ** 2
<ralsina> Ok, then I say you lied to me at 10:42:16 :-)
<ralsina> If it's just the two words, it's Purchased Music
<nessita> ralsina: let me get my story straight :-). I proposed a name suing the 'from Ubuntu One'. When you corrected me "(10:43:59 AM) ralsina: Music Purchased", I thought you meant 'use only these 2 words' and I realized that makes perfect sense
<nessita> suing -> using
<ralsina> Ohhhhhh right, I was suggesting just to flip those two words around, you gave me too much merit :-)
<nessita> ralsina: so, after your unwanted suggestion, I think it makes no sense clarifying the music is from Ubuntu One
<nessita> (stand up in 9'!)
<ralsina> OTOH, the user may have other purchased music not from ubuntu one, so I am not really sure about making it shorter, but I don't mind.
<nessita> hum
<nessita> but will that show in the control panel?
<aquarius> nessita, ls "/home/aquarius/.ubuntuone/Purchased from Ubuntu One"
<aquarius> nessita, if you want a "human-friendly" name for that, the website calls it "Purchased Music" (see at the top of https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/files/ )
<nessita> ack
<aquarius> and gives it a nice little musical note icon :)
<ralsina> nessita: decided then, let's be consistent.
<karni> aquarius: did you had chance to check U1F link I sent you yesterday evening? in particular I'm interested if total available space indicaton is correct.
<dobey> man
<aquarius> karni, um? Not sure I got that link :(
 * karni checks
<karni> aquarius: perhaps see your @canonical inbox
<karni> I've sent it to you, Martin, James and Chad
<dobey> aquarius: i was totally thinking about how to word a warning in the music store UI, to tell the user that their music folder wasn't subscribed. and "Purchased Music" was what i was thinking to use there
<karni> but beuno has reported the storage stats are buggy, that's why I'm asking
<nessita> me
<ralsina> facundobatista: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/139261/how-to-create-a-file-with-a-given-size-in-linux
<thisfred> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> oope
<ralsina> me
<nessita> mandel, dobey?
<dobey> que?
<ralsina> dobey: standup!
<nessita> dobey: say me please
<ralsina> dobey: you said man, not me :-)
<mandel> me
<dobey> pfft, you people can't take a joke :)
<dobey> me
<nessita> thisfred: go!
<facundobatista> ralsina, truncate -s, gracias
<ralsina> ok, nessita
<ralsina> facundobatista: un gusto
<thisfred> DONE: packaged u1couch with zero problems thanks to nessita's tutorial
<thisfred> TODO: quota notifications and messaging
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<nessita> DONE: wrapped up file storage api work. Coded and landed branche for: bug #715812, bug #701729, bug #715715, bug #674462. Package u1cp 0.9.0 is now released and in the repo.
<nessita> TODO: more u1cp UI killing bugs.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes, but I'm leaving early today (2pm ART), I need to go to the university dur to teaching duties.
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: started building a user login ui for bug #725290
<alecu> TODO: keep working on same bug
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<thisfred> NEXT: alecu
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715812 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "alter speed limit layout (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715812
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 701729 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Show a visible message when user account is out of space (affects: 1) (heat: 81)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/701729
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 715715 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "center status messages on the toolbar (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715715
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 674462 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 3 other projects) "Display notice when merging an UDF with a existent folder (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/674462
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725290 in droidcouch "Get valid OAuth tokens for the logged in user (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725290
<ralsina> DONE: hotel research, lots of calls, few reviews
<ralsina> TODO: fi a couple of bugs that can't wait more, choose the hotel, other stuff
<ralsina> BLOCKED: a bit on the sprint stuff
 * nessita is ashamed because she got confused on me-orders
<ralsina> mandekl?
<ralsina> mandel I mean
<mandel> DONE: Wasted 3 hours at the vet, dog had an allergic reaction... Worked on ubuntu-sso-client ot port it to windows since is blocking the port of sd.
<mandel> TODO: Old bugs I added to ubuntu-sso on windows.
<mandel> BLOCK; NO
<mandel> dobey: PLEASE
<mandel> ups, sorry for screaming
<dobey> NO
<dobey> :)
<dobey> λ DONE: debdiff for banshee u1ms links (quilt is pain)
<dobey> λ TODO: more music store fixes, book flights
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ralsina> ok, comments
<ralsina> thisfred: do you see that notification as doable this week?
 * nessita has a comment
<thisfred> ralsina: I think so, I'm pretty much done with everything else
<dobey> GM apparently changed how their employee discount program works, and it is pain
<ralsina> thisfred: cool, tell joshua.
<ralsina> nessita?
<nessita> ralsina, dobey: is there any chance to have all the U1 icons in a separated package? right now they are in the ubuntuone-client-gnome package, which a user may not have installed (for example if the nautilus plugin makes the system unstable)
<ralsina> dobey: are you a GM employee too?
<thisfred> will do
<ralsina> nessita: I don'tknow. Dobey, any chance for u1-artwork or whatever?
<dobey> ralsina: no, but it extends to children/grandchildren
<nessita> ralsina: so, for instance, I don't have the u1-client-gnome package installed (yes dobey I owe you a review) so I have no icons
<thisfred> Canonical, a GM company :)
<ralsina> dobey: that helps explains a lot of GM financials ;-)
<dobey> eh, the discount isn't *that* good
<ralsina> now may be a good moment to do that icon separation, because there will be new branding for this release
<thisfred> well that and the fact that they keep making bigger cars where people want/need smaller ones ;)
<dobey> i don't think we should have an artwork package, no
<ralsina> So we can change the branding without re-releasing u1 packages
<nessita> dobey: how can we have icons without having to install all gnome stuff?
<ralsina> dobey: reasons, please?
<dobey> because having a whole project and source package for one icon is dumb.
<ralsina> dobey: there's more than one. There are the emblems.
<dobey> i thought the icons got pulled into the -client binary package, not the -gnome package
<ralsina> The overlays for unity notifications
<dobey> ralsina: the only icon multiple projects use is the main ubuntuone icon
<ralsina> moving them into -client would solve your problem nessita?
<dobey> the emblems aren't used in unity afaik
<ralsina> dobey: that will probably change sooner than later
<nessita> ralsina: it would, sure. Bot sure how that may affect dependencies thought
<ralsina> dobey: remember we are trying to have other apps use u1 so they may want to use the emblems eventually
<nessita> though*
<ralsina> ok, so, dobey, icons in -client makes sense to you? If yes, that's an idea
<dobey> the only thing that should use the emblems in u1-client are file managers
<ralsina> dobey: anything that wants to show sync status of a file. Not only file managers.
<ralsina> Otherwise we get inconsistent icons.
<dobey> ralsina: i think if that's the case then those apps are probably building their UI wrong
<ralsina> For example, imagine I create an ebook manager and want to tell the user if the books are u1-synced.
<ralsina> I say imagine that because I am doing it ;-)
<dobey> ok, your UI is probably wrong :)
<ralsina> dobey: we can argue that later if you want. Now, opinion about icons being in -client?
<dobey> didn't i just say "i thought they already were there" :)
<ralsina> yes. but are they? That'd be nice to know :-)
<ralsina> if they are, nessita would have icons
<ralsina> or I don't follow the logic here
<nessita> dobey: help me debug. I have no u1 icon nowhere
<dobey> i guess they are not
<nessita> dobey: and I don't have the u1-client-gnome package installed
<nessita> so I did a simple math and maybe jumped into a wrong conclusion?
<ralsina> ok, eom, and find those icons ;-)
<nessita> eom!
<dobey> ralsina: my point was, if i said i think they are already there, and they are not, then i implied that i am ok if they are moved there.
<ralsina> dobey: ok, missed that :-)
<ralsina> cool, so we are all in agreement about where they should be.
<ralsina> I am a bit worried about having to re-release u1-client for the rebranding
<nessita> dobey: also, I don't have ubuntuone.gtkwidgets, I guess that is provided in the -gnome package as well?
<dobey> nessita: no, python-ubuntuone
<ralsina> but I suppose it's trivial to do
<dobey> nessita: it's from libubuntuone
<nessita> ralsina: I still think icons should be a separated package, but I know little about packaging
<dobey> nessita: are you saying package, or project there
<nessita> package
<dobey> because people often conflate the two incorrectly
<nessita> dobey: the same as ralsina
<dobey> ralsina is suggesting a project
<ralsina> dobey: no, just a package
<dobey> different source
<dobey> no, you're suggesting different source
<ralsina> where?
<nessita> dobey: how come? you just answered:
<nessita> (11:08:27 AM) dobey: i don't think we should have an artwork package, no
<dobey> or you don't know what you're suggesting :)
<nessita> dobey: so you know ralsina was talking about a package
<ralsina> dobey: well, that would be unusual :-)
<dobey> ralsina: well you say you want to avoid having to release a new ubuntuone-client
<dobey> ralsina: the only way to do that would be if it were a seaprate project/sourcepkg
<ralsina> dobey: packages from the same project can't have differnet version numbers?
<dobey> ralsina: no
<ralsina> We can't make an upload of an updated icons package?
<dobey> we can't upload binary packages individually no
<ralsina> ok, didn't know that, and it sucks
<nessita> oh, I didn't know that either
<nessita> anyways, a separated package will fit the needs I was trying to solve, but seems like it will not be enough for ralsina's need
<dobey> there is some magical distro that has a policy that allows uploading only parts of a new tarball and only part of the resulting packages?
<dobey> weird
<ralsina> so, in -client is ok, since it doesn't help me and it fixed nessita's problem
<ralsina> dobey: yes, all the non-deb ones :-)
<dobey> no
<dobey> no distro i have ever worked on did that
<ralsina> dobey: you can generate any number of rpms from a single src.rpm, all of them with different package versions.
<dobey> and i have packaged stuff for every distro
<ralsina> it's technically possible at least.
<nessita> dobey: just checking, is python-ubuntuone in main and CD already?
<dobey> ralsina: that is a completely different thing than you're talking about though
<karni> beuno: you mentioned filing a bug about the header while loading files. I can't see it under lp project > bugs, though.
<dobey> nessita: yes
<nessita> dobey: ack
<ralsina> nope. weit would mean uploading the whole tarball, but only the artwork package would be updated
<dobey> nessita: oh well, actually python-ubuntuone might not be on CD now, because of the switch to banshee
<ralsina> because the -client package would have the same rev number
<dobey> ralsina: no, that's not how that feature of rpm is used
<ralsina> s/have/keep/
<nessita> dobey: and how's banshee accessing the music library path?
<dobey> nessita: the banshee extension isn't in python. it's C#
<nessita> dobey: oh. How can I confirm/check?
<dobey> nessita: ask in #ubuntu-desktop or #ubuntu-devel i guess. or check the listing file on cdimage.ubuntu.com i think
<ralsina> ok, gotta go mumble for team leads. Please work it out.
<nessita> dobey: ok, so, can you please confirm in which package the U1 icon is delivered?
<dobey> nessita: it is not currently in the ubuntuone-client package afaict. file a bug and assign to me and i'll move them
<nessita> dobey: package bug, right?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: bug #727195
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727195 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) "Main icon should be delivered in ubuntuone-client binary package (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727195
<karni> drill in the neighbours wall, that's what I needed..
<pmatulis> is u1  data encrypted on-disk?
<nessita> pmatulis: hello! no, is not (unless you explicitly chose to encrypt your home folder at installation time)
<karni> pmatulis: no, unless your whole home is encrypted (Ubuntu gives you that possibility)
<karni> nessita: ^ ^
<nessita> karni: heh!
<karni> nessita: your answer was better. I'll work on mine.
<nessita> hehehe
<dobey> well, no unless the files are encrypted
<dobey> they are encrypted during transfer though (as it's over SSL)
<dobey> encrypting your home in the ubuntu installation most likely will not result in encrypted files in ubuntuone either
<dobey> because they will be unencrypted for ubuntuone-syncdaemon to read them
<karni> dobey: in ubuntu one you mean? the cloud? ofcourse not. the partition is transparently mounted (which is what I have)
<karni> though, the files, physically, are encrypted on-disk.
<dobey> i think he was more asking "does ubuntuone itself do any encryption"
<dobey> and the answer is "no, outside of the SSL transfer of data over the wire"
<karni> we could settle with 'the question is not well defined/stated'
<dobey> karni: also, even if you have encrypted home, it's only encrypted when you're logged out. and if you have a second machine which doesn't have encrypted home, even when your home is unmounted on the other machine, the files aren't encrypted on both machines
<karni> dobey: you mean, the files arent encrypted on the second machine. of course, I'm aware of that :)
<karni> dobey: once I read on the forum someone managed to sync /home/.ecryptfs with Ubuntu One. if that's true, then it was encrypted. but that's a rare use case.
<ralsina> karni: that's going to conflict so much if you ever use it as something other than a backup :-)
<dobey> yeah i wouldn't ever suggest that
<karni> ralsina: indeed, and I do not intent to try that. it was an interesting read, though.
<karni> *intend.. heh, I'm starting thinking Android
<dobey> brb
<nessita> can I haz a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/folders-tweaks/+merge/51765 ?
<nessita> screenshot for that last review request is http://ubuntuone.com/p/fV0/
<beuno> nessita, on it
<beuno> nessita, ui looks good, haven't got time right now to review 1.3k lines
<beuno> but +1 on the ui  :)
<ralsina> nessita: shiny :)
<nessita> beuno, ralsina: the big diff is just caused because I had to split in 2 the test_gui file
<mandel> alecu: ping
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: I'm currently following some private conversations and I'm about to leave to university
<nessita> mandel: will email work for us? :-)
<mandel> nessita: sure, but dont worry to much I thin alecu can help me, is about the delete_credentials in sso
<mandel> not too worry too much
<lalejand> Hi, got an exception : http://pastebin.com/cb2zeKiV and my syncdaemon-exceptions.log is 6Mo, gedit can't open it
<nessita> mandel: I have a few minutes opening, shoot! :-)
<mandel> nessita: ok, why does the delete_secret return a deferred?
<nessita> mandel: clear_credentials? which python module?
<mandel> nessita: and what is the expect result in case of a success
<nessita> mandel: credentials.py or tx_secrets?
<mandel> nessita: ubuntu_sso.keyring
<nessita> mandel: every single access to the keyring is async
<nessita> mandel: so we need to return deferred that are fired once the operation actually completes
<lalejand> (using PPA repo, up to date)
<mandel> nessita: ok, but what is the defer expected result in a succes case?
<nessita> mandel: on success, nothing is returned (ie, the deferred is fired with None as result)
<mandel> nessita: superb, that's all I needed :)
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita: go and teach!
<nessita> mandel: I have to tke examns :-D (Much more fun)
<mandel> nessita: you take then, or the students take them?
<nessita> mandel: they take them, not sure what verb is the correct one to say 'tengo que tomar examenes'
<ralsina> nessita: you test the students
<ralsina> they take tests
<mandel> nessita: ok, so you are supervising and exam
<ralsina> nessita is examining
<mandel> nessita: then, have fun :)
<ralsina> and discarding as unworthy!
<nessita> ralsina: can you, by any chance, revbiew https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/folders-tweaks/+merge/51765 ?
<ralsina> nessita: I can try!
<ralsina> "too many lines in module"? That's one warning we could disable :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I tried, it didn't work
<nessita> I tried a lot
<nessita> so, the warning won
<nessita> nevertheless, I think is a good thing not to have so many lines in a module
<nessita> brb, quick lunch
<ralsina> nessita: tried inside the file? No, that won't work I suppose
<lalejand> Hi, I got bug : http://pastebin.com/cb2zeKiV, my syncdaemon-exceptions.log is 6Mo, gedit can't open it. I'm on PPA repo, updated.
 * mandel hates writing extension modules in c….
<thisfred> alecu: When SYS_QUOTA_EXCEEDED fires, it passes the handler volume_id and free_bytes, do you know how I can deduce from volume_id whether it is a UDF or a share from someone else?
<thisfred> nm, think I found it
<thisfred> there's another handler :)
<joshuahoover1> dobey: ping
<dobey> joshuahoover1: hey
<joshuahoover1> dobey: bug #702171 ...with the proposed update, should i not see ubuntu-sso-client running on startup?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702171 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "gsd-plugin should not ask for sso credentials (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 18)" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702171
<dobey> joshuahoover: right. it should not be started by the code in gnome-settings-daemon. i don't know if something else might also cause it to start though
<joshuahoover> dobey: yeah...hmmm...not sure how to test this one since doing ps -ef | grep ubuntu-sso-client after startup still shows it running
<dobey> joshuahoover: in the Startup Applications prefs, disable the ubuntuone-launcher one
<joshuahoover> dobey: ah, ok
<dobey> joshuahoover: that way, it should prevent syncdaemon and ubuntuone-launcher from running, which may also cause it to start
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, good catch
<dobey> bah i think my bt headset is dead
<alecu> mandel, pong
<alecu> thisfred, did you find the SYS_QUOTA_EXCEEDED bit?
<mandel> alecu: I not longer need you, nessita was faster :)
<mandel> alecu: thx anyway
<alecu> yeah, nessita is always faster :-)
<lalejand> Hi, I got a bug : http://pastebin.com/cb2zeKiV, my syncdaemon-exceptions.log is 6Mo, gedit can't open it. I'm on PPA repo, updated.
<mandel> alecu: I hope you appreciate my lack of "tha's what she said.." joke
<alecu> yeah, I appreciate!
<alecu> so mandel: pong!
<mandel> hehe
<alecu> mandel, I'm catching up with the backlog. Seems nessita already replied as well about the deferred keyring access.
<mandel> alecu: yes, she got everything cover, I was making sure I understood the code
 * mandel is patching python keyring to add delete methods
<alecu> cool.
<thisfred> alecu: yeah sry, got it
<lalejand> Hi, I got a bug : http://pastebin.com/cb2zeKiV, my syncdaemon-exceptions.log is 6Mo, gedit can't open it. I'm on PPA repo, updated.
<dobey> lalejand: please file a bug report?
<thisfred> alecu: I need a volume_manager instance to determine whether a share id points to a UDF or a share/root. We don't have one in the aggregator (because we've not needed it before) but I'm sort of at a loss as to how to best get one. Main has one, the SyncdaemonEventListener in interaction_interfaces has one, but I'm not sure if it breaks anything to just instantiate the class and hang it off the aggregator/frontend.
<alecu> thisfred, looking
<thisfred> I'm not sure if it's meant to be instantiated more than once for one thing
<alecu> thisfred, I don't think we are supposed to instantiate it. I see the one instance is passed around.
<thisfred> alecu: the code I'm trying to emulate (well, copy ;) is interaction_interfaces.py L1089-
<alecu> (never used the interaction_interfaces, I think it's new stuff by man-del)
<alecu> thisfred, the StatusListener in ubuntuone/syncdaemon/status_listener.py already has the vm
<alecu> thisfred, my idea was to isolate all things that depend on the core syncdaemon to that file, so I guess checking wether it's a share/udf/root should be done there, and passed as different calls into the aggregator frontend.
<alecu> *whether.
<thisfred> ok, makes sense
<thisfred> Won't that make the event firing slower though?
<thisfred> alecu: I think this goes over dbus...
<alecu> thisfred, what part goes over dbus?
<thisfred> alecu: the vm.get_volume?
<thisfred> Ah no, probably just getting the vm in the first place
<alecu> thisfred, no, that's straight python into syncdaemon. And getting the vm is also straight python.
<alecu> thisfred, the only bit going over dbus in interaction_interfaces.handle_SYS_QUOTA_EXCEEDED is emit_quota_exceeded
<alecu> thisfred, our status listener is running inside the same python process as syncdaemon, there's no dbus involved there.
<thisfred> ok, cool
<thisfred> alecu: I think i was reading it inside out again ;)
<alecu> thisfred, we are only using dbus going outside of that process (ie: notifications, libunity, messaging menu, etc)
<alecu> no problem!
<thisfred> alecu: thanks, I think I have enough to make this part work
<alecu> great!
<Chipaca> ralsina: ping
 * Chipaca jiggles ralsina's power cord
<beuno> Chipaca, I heard from him about an hour ago "I have 17 minutes of battery left"
<Chipaca> that's always a nice feature
<beuno> Chipaca, how's life over there?
<Chipaca> beuno: we went to the sea-side today
<Chipaca> just north of the ribble
<Chipaca> they have some weird bi-valves in the sand, made great sandcastle reinforcements
<beuno> neat, good weather or just stubborn?
<Chipaca> half of one and 50% of the other
<beuno> Chipaca, do you want your brain to explode, and have a dev environment to run a branch handy?
<Chipaca> beuno: I do, but only if my wife doesn't find out; I'm officially on holiday :)
 * Chipaca bzr pulls
<Chipaca> beuno: shoot
<beuno> Chipaca, pm'ed you a branch
 * Chipaca puts on his anti-asplodation helmet
<joshuahoover> dobey: maverick sru update...
<joshuahoover> dobey: bug #661292 is not fixed... ralsina was working on this a little bit ago, unaware of this fix so not sure how so it'll get fixed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 40)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<joshuahoover> dobey: bug #712674 could be fixed, neither rmcbride or i can reproduce the problem so it appears fixed in the current maverick client :)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 712674 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "Nautilus offers publishing files within shares while it's not allowed on the server (affects: 1) (heat: 10)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712674
<joshuahoover> dobey: all the other fixes are verified
<joshuahoover> dobey: is there any way we can back out 1 or both of the bug fixes mentioned above and get the package uploaded? there's a critical fix in there that can delete users' files that is quite important to get out asap
<dobey> one second
<dobey> am on the phone booking flights
<joshuahoover> dobey: np, no rush :)
<joejc> im thinking of canceling my u1 account
<dobey> joshuahoover: hrmm
<dobey> joshuahoover: we can't really back the fixes out easily, no
<joshuahoover> dobey: that's what i was afraid of
<joshuahoover> dobey: hmmm
<dobey> and i don't have maverick available to check them on easily myself to try and see what is going on there
<dobey> joshuahoover: for #661292 how soon after the restart did you try to test it?
<joshuahoover> dobey: fairly soon...maybe i need to wait a little longer?
<joshuahoover> dobey: i can try that one more time
<dobey> joshuahoover: you should wait at least 1 minute i think. it should take 30 seconds before syncdaemon even starts up
<joshuahoover> dobey: k, i'll try again because i'd really like it to work :)
<mandel> ralsina: ping
<dobey> joshuahoover: i know the fix there does work, because i read the code. but there are also other issues surrounding the public files code and nautilus, and they aren't fixed in that upload
<dobey> joejc: why is that?
<dobey> joshuahoover: any luck with waiting longer?
<joshuahoover> dobey: i was having issues connecting...but now it's connected...let me see
<dobey> joshuahoover: that's another thing. if syncdaemon is disconnected, it probably won't do the fetching of the folder list either
<joshuahoover> dobey: not working :(
<dobey> joshuahoover: it's failing to get the list?
<joshuahoover> dobey: how can i tell? i've been checking the context menu on the files that are published
<dobey> joshuahoover: joshuahoover watch the syncdaemon.log for GetPublicFiles or whatever that command is called i guess
<joshuahoover> dobey: k
<joshuahoover> dobey: nothing...i have the proposed client installed, i restarted, waited over 10 minutes, checked the context menu on the published files (just get the option to publish them), and don't find any  mention of "public" in syncdaemon.log
<dobey> joshuahoover: can you kill syncdaemon, and run it by hand with --debug and grep for GetPub in the syncdaemon-debug.log after it changes state to IDLE?
<joshuahoover> dobey: sure
<joshuahoover> dobey: nothing :( here's the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574189/
<dobey> joshuahoover: and no GetPub stuff after you open ~/Ubuntu One and refresh the view or anything?
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, that log is after i opened ~/Ubuntu One and even right-click on files to show the u1 menu
<joshuahoover> dobey: no mention of getpub there
<dobey> wtf
<dobey> :(
<dobey> i wonder what is going on there
<joshuahoover> yeah, not sure...the only thing i can think is to rollback my vm (yet again), use a different u1 account and try that...shouldn't matter but maybe worth trying at this point just to rule things out
<karni> talk to you guys tomorrow, bye for now
<dobey> would be nice if u1sdtool had a --list-published or something
<CardinalFang> karni, I'm pushing an update to the files build that will make the compiler complain more about questionable code.  Don't freak out.
<joshuahoover> dobey: yes, that would be nice
<karni> CardinalFang: ah, good that you're saying, so I'll start merging from trunk next time I push
<karni> CardinalFang: by the way, really *much* has changed in the code since we talked
<karni> CardinalFang: but it's very easy to schedule uploads, as long as you know the volumeId and parentId
<CardinalFang> karni, great!
<karni> CardinalFang: you should also know that I included the commons-codec once again - UrlSafeEncode was either buggy or missing, and I had to include that as a source file, but it had a few dependencies
<CardinalFang> I think I just found it.
<karni> CardinalFang: and I didn't have to clean that jar up, I'll get around that as soon as I have time for cleanup. in the mean time, you can see it complaining about ambiguous and unresolved classes when installing the apk
<karni> CardinalFang: if you need anything, just let me know.
<CardinalFang> karni, thanks.
<dobey> joshuahoover: well i'm off for now, i guess we can figure out more tomorrow
<dobey> later all!
<joshuahoover> dobey: later...have a good evening
<karni> by dobey
<karni> CardinalFang: and you can kill me for i18n, but I didn't have time to jump to resources everytime I had to use a new text. I will fix that, sorry. I had to much new stuff to implement and changed the labels/text/titles/etc often. I do remember your advice on externalizing as-we-go..
<karni> CardinalFang: com.ubuntuone.android.files.util.MediaUtilities.java can be of interest to you, I wrote it to see how easy it is to check for recently added media (which you can see commented out in com.ubuntuone.android.files.UbuntuOneFiles.java )
 * karni EODs
<palhmbs> is there a cli interface for ubuntuone?
<karni> palhmbs: u1sdtool can be of help to you
<karni> palhmbs: but to get public link, you need the nautilus extention (i.e. Nautilus context menu)
<palhmbs> oh yeah - the nautilus extension is missing
#ubuntuone 2011-03-02
<JamesTait> Good morning, everyone. :)
<duanedesign> o/
<nessita> hola gente
<mandel> nessita: ping
<nessita> mandel: pong
<mandel> nessita: heelo, I was wondering if you could give me a hand with sso client, I'm getting gconf issues when running the tests
<mandel> it seems that the dbus seession is not working (I'm testing on M)
<nessita> mandel: what kind of issues?
<mandel> nessita: let me patebin it
<nessita> mandel: sure
 * mandel reruns tests
<nessita> can I have a second review for https://code.launchpad.net/~evfool/ubuntuone-control-panel/tooltips/+merge/51838 ? (is trivial)
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> nessita: I got it!
<nessita> thanks
<mandel> nessita: this is mainly what i get paste.ubuntu.com/574422
<nessita> mandel: ah, that's ok, we've always had that
<nessita> I thought you were having crashes
<mandel> nessita: oh, really? heh I worried for nothing then
<nessita> :-)
<mandel> nessita: how are you feeling about adding a platform module in ubuntu_sso?
<nessita> mandel: if it'll work as is working in syncdaemon, pretty bad :-) is very annoying the way it is. What modules do you need to replace?
<mandel> nessita: so far, keyring and networkstatus at least
<mandel> nessita: why it it bad in sd?
<nessita> mandel: from my point of view, is very annoying an confusing to have to code some things inside platform and some other inside the regular syncdaemon dir. It breaks any grouping we can make about related components
<mandel> O_o
<nessita> mandel: to explain what I've said, imagine you want to use some automatic drawing tool to draw the module depenencies
<nessita> mandel: by how it's right now, you will get a diagram that does not reflect the truth (at design level I mean). You'll end up with separated modules that are separated just becasue the platform stuff
<nessita> mandel: does that make sense? we can try to think alternatives
<nessita> mandel: for instance, if we already have a module graph like:
<nessita> mandel: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574435/
<nessita> mandel: I think we need to maintain that same graph structure when migrating code to be multiplatform
<nessita> mandel: let me know when you're here
<mandel> nessita: I'm here, I'm just thinking :)
<nessita> mandel: so, what about something like:
<nessita> mandel: if you need the keyring moduke to have different implementations, I would:
<nessita> * mkdir keyring
<nessita> * bzr move keyring.py keyring/linux.py
<mandel> nessita: I have no issue for the garph since for me both are correct, I do have issues in the way that patching has been implemented
<nessita> * create a keyring/windwos.py
<mandel> nessita: I have done that atm, that's why I know that it complicates the testing alot
<nessita> * create a keyring/__init__.py that import stuff from linux or windows properly
<alecu> nessita, that does not scale
<alecu> nessita, you would need the code to import from linux or windows for each platform dependent module.
<nessita> mandel: if it complicates testing let's resolve that, but let's no break our "module design graph" just because testing is harder
<nessita> alecu: I'm not follwoing you
<mandel> nessita: when testing is hard, something smells
<nessita> mandel: yes. Most likely testing is being done the wrong way
<alecu> and also, that needs each module to have a different python package, and only one platform dependent module.
<nessita> alecu: really, I don't see how what you've say apply to what I've said :-)
<alecu> nessita, I mean that you would need the __init__ that selects from linux or windows for each platform python package.
<nessita> alecu: you will need the __init__ for each *python module* that you need to have 2 (or more) implementations
<nessita> no python package
<alecu> nessita, in keyring/__init__.py, "keyring" is a package.
<nessita> mandel: can you please give me an example of a testing problem with that structure?
<nessita> alecu: yes, but I was saying that you only need to transform each (currently being) module that needs more than on impl
<nessita> alecu: and usually, and specially using python, those will be very little
<mandel> nessita: sure, one sec
<nessita> alecu: I think that providing multiplatform solutions for ussoc (in particular) should not change the current module dependency diagram (module as in UML lexic)
<alecu> nessita, also: if we do things one way in syncdaemon, I think it is more harder to learn/maintain if we do it totally differently in other parts.
<nessita> alecu: I agree for projects inside U1 client, and I thought about that. This is ussoc which is a separated, independent project from u1client
<nessita> alecu: I honestly think that having the new platform package breaks good design and under stability of the implementation
<mandel> nessita: line 164 in test_keyring, when you patch the secrets object
<nessita> I meant understability, if such word exists :-)
<alecu> understandability
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> mandel: looking in one sec
<mandel> alecu: do you know wich error is raise when the secrets dbus api is not present?
<nessita> alecu: what happens if dbus starts working on windows?
<alecu> Well for practical purposes, it's maintained by the same set of people! :-)
<nessita> alecu: you will need to break apis because you no longer will have from ubuntuone.platform.bla
<alecu> nessita, afaik it already does for some kde apps.
<alecu> (kde apps on windows)
<nessita> alecu: or you don't break APIs and leave the same implementation in the platform module which is missleading
<alecu> nessita, ubuntuone.platform.bla are not APIs, they are internal modules
<alecu> only our code is supposed to be using that.
<mandel> nessita: it would be from ubuntuone.platform import
<nessita> alecu: no, is API
<mandel> using ubuntuone.platform.linux should be not done
<alecu> nessita, in what cases it's API?
<nessita> mandel: I never said linux ;-)
<nessita> alecu: using the dbus interface constants, for instance
<alecu> nessita, what 3rd party software uses those APIs?
<nessita> alecu: our control panel broke
<nessita> alecu: rye's indicator surely uses the dbus module
<nessita> magicicada
<mandel> nessita: control panel was using a function that started with _
<mandel> and the dbus api was kept and not touched
<alecu> nessita, if those are DBus constants, they don't belong in a python file.
<nessita> mandel: that was a test. I'm talking about real functions
<nessita> alecu: dbus constants and more
<mandel> nessita: example?
<alecu> nessita, the only way to define DBus constants is in a documentation file, because other programming languages using DBus won't be able to access constants in python files.
<alecu> nessita, what more?
<nessita> mandel: don't have one handy. But anyways, I fell pretty strong about not changing the module dep graph, so let's sort your testing issue out
<nessita> alecu: we were using the dbus module itself. We were using the tools module, to use SyncdaemonTool which is meant to be use as a helper
<nessita> alecu, mandel: I already said this with u1client, let's keep the approach that os.path use
<nessita> that's clean and usable
<nessita> it makes no sense to do: from os.platform.path import mkdir
<nessita> the fact that we need 2 implementations for path should be hidden from APIs
<nessita> mandel: browsing your code now
<alecu> nessita, if the problem is the tools module, then you should have had an empty tools module importing that linux module.
<mandel> nessita: which code?
<alecu> nessita, and also you don't do "from os.platform.path import mkdir"
<alecu> I mean
<nessita> alecu: exactly, you don't
<nessita> alecu: in syncdaemon you have to do that
<alecu> you don't do "from ubuntuone.platform.linux import module"
<alecu> nessita, you do "from ubuntuone.platform import module"
<nessita> alecu: no, you do: "from ubuntuone.platform import module"
<mandel> nessita: the example is in trunk, when you patch secrets
<nessita> exactly!
<nessita> from my POV, no "platform" word should be needed
<alecu> so, the platform dependent stuff is hidden.
<nessita> alecu: is not. You are exposing the fact that, for now, dbus is platform dependatn
<nessita> alecu: what happens when dbus is not platform dependant?
<mandel> nessita: never is going to happen
<nessita> mandel: is an example
<mandel> dbus will not be in windows, as the keyring
<nessita> mandel: you can't ensure that :-)
<nessita> mandel: what's the problem with patching the SecretService?
<alecu> anyway: I don't like building for something that's not there yet.
<alecu> nessita, ^
<nessita> alecu: if we're starting fresh, let's do it properly
<alecu> nessita, let's build what's needed right now. And let's do it in a predictable way.
<nessita> alecu: I agree.
<nessita> what's needed right now is 2 implementations for the keyring and for NMstate
<nessita> making those modules be packages with 2 implementations is easy and clean
<nessita> and no API at all will be broken
<mandel> nessita: when you patch, you are patching the imported module by the keyring, but that could not be right once you mov the code to linux
<nessita> mandel: right, but those tests are the linux tests :-)
<nessita> mandel: since you just said that keyring will have 2 implementations, there will be 2 sets of tests
<alecu> mandel, read in twitter you've been fixing the python keyring module, right?
<alecu> mandel, did you know that that module is horribly broken on linux?
<mandel> alecu: yes, delete is present, we are also looking at using secrets on linux to fix some issues
<mandel> AlanBell: funny enough the mantainer is from canonical hehe
<mandel> nessita: I'll look at fixing those tests..
<alecu> mandel, also, that module is not complete.... some functions are only async, some are only sync...
<alecu> mandel, how do you plan on doing the keyring access on windows? sync or async?
<AlanBell> sup?
 * alecu supposes his lastname changed to Bell recently.
<alecu> AlanBell, I think mandel meant me.
<mandel> alecu: atm is sync, but I'm planning of do both, since the encription could be slow on windows
<AlanBell> ah
 * AlanBell goes back to sleep
<mandel> AlanBell: hehe stupid tab completion, sorry
<alecu> mandel, assume all keyring operations are slow, because the user may always need to enter a password to unblock it.
<nessita> alecu, mandel: I'm open to explore other solutions to implement the multiplatform stuff, but creating a new package platform is, from my POV, a not clean nor clear way of doing it. So maybe my solution is not the proper one, but I would say we should mimic what python itself does with, for example, os.path
<nessita> ok, water is about to biol, brb
<alecu> mandel, even deletes or simple keyring queries.
 * alecu returns to eclipse
<mandel> alecu: yes, why not, lets be consistent :)
<ralsina> standup in 10'
 * nessita is back with mate
<nessita> mandel: so, I'm lost. How are we approaching multiplatform stuff in ussoc then?
<mandel> nessita: as you say, I have no problem, I'm atm fixing the tests and adding the -i to the runtest script
<nessita> mandel: ok, I'll be happy to help (at least with reviews, my time is a bit tight this week)
<mandel> nessita: cool, I'll ping you if needed
<nessita> mandel: sure
<nessita> dobey: ping
<dobey> yes?
<thisfred> me
<nessita> dobey: hey, question. What projects should I assign this bug to? bug #726871
<nessita> me
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726871 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu One Music Store syncing not on by default (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726871
<alecu> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> ralsina, dobey, say me please! :-)
<ralsina> me
<nessita> thisfred: would you please?
<thisfred> DONE: Worked on Bug #702183, Bug #702176, Bug #702172
<thisfred> TODO: Finish on Bug #702183, Bug #702176, Bug #702172
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> LOVED: http://tinysong.com/3qpb The Antlers - Bear
<thisfred> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: bug #706034, bug #720650. Chat with cparrino re: control panel UI. A lot of bug status update in u1cp, finally got every single bug reviewed and tagged.
<nessita> TODO: meeting with ralsina and cparrino for u1cp UI and string review. Kill more u1cp UI bugs! talk about multiplatform issues in ussoc.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: alecu
<alecu> DONE: getting OAuth tokens from SSO (with hardcoded username/password), and storing in Droid pref storage (bug #725290).
<alecu> TODO: UI to ask for user/pass, same bug
<alecu> BLOK: not
<alecu> HATE: went thru OAuth hell to finally find out that http requests cannot be signed twice by signpost. Found a workaround, got back.
<alecu> LOVE: los tostados del Beltrán
<alecu> NOTE: working across the river today, so will be out during my afternoon for bank issues, and will be online later after getting back home.
<alecu> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702176
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706034 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 2 other projects) "Get a better icon for the folder owner in the Cloud Storage panel (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706034
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720650 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Folder for music I've purchased from the U1 store is not shown cleanly (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720650
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725290 in droidcouch "Get valid OAuth tokens for the logged in user (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725290
<mandel> DONE: bug triagging, bug #684967,  bug #684978, bug #727680. Ptched python keyring to allow the removal of passwords.
<mandel> TODO: sort out ubuntu-sso-client tests. Move to next sso erro on windows
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ralsina, go
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 684967 in ubuntu-sso-client "SSO does not provide a way to use a keyring according to the platform (affects: 1) (heat: 2)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684967
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 684978 in ubuntu-sso-client "There is no Windows keyring implementation (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/684978
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727680 in ubuntu-sso-client "There is no network status implementation on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727680
<ralsina> DONE: 5 calls (4 hours total), few reviews, hotel hunting, taxes, canonicaladmin, etc
<dobey> me
<dobey> gah
<ralsina> TODO: 2 or 3 calls, reviews, bugfixing, scheduling
<ralsina> BLOCKED: no, tired
<dobey> don't ask me a question and then tell everyone to post their standup status
<ralsina> dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: flights booked, music store testing,
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #727556, bug #727558, mp3 install in banshee
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727556 in libubuntuone "u1ms: links don't open unless store already loaded (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727556
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727558 in ubuntuone-music-store (and 1 other project) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<nessita> thisfred: hey! you will be able to bug several bombillas while in buenos aires!
<nessita> buy*
<thisfred> or bug :)
<nessita> hehehe
<nessita> ralsina: no comments on this side, meeting with cparrino in 5
<ralsina> thisfred: bugs you don; t buy, you catch :-)
<thisfred> I want a pet chicharra
<ralsina> thisfred: not chicharra season :-)
<thisfred> a dead pet chicharra? :)
<ralsina> That can be arranged :-)
<thisfred> I wonder if they're bigger than the crazy bugs we have here in the park
<thisfred> probably
<ralsina> about the size of your thumb (ok, of my thumb)
<thisfred> ah same then. Maybe it's the same insect too
<ralsina> a chicharra is a cicada, I think they are all the same
<thisfred> right
<ralsina> more or less
<thisfred> well the european ones are tiny
<ralsina> ok eom?
<thisfred> and not nearly as loud
<thisfred> eom
<ralsina> oh, the ones here are loud alright :-)
<nessita> eom!
<nessita> ralsina: do we have hotel yet? (pure curiosity)
<dobey> it's the ones in egypt that you really have to watch out for
<ralsina> nessita: not decided, but surely there will be a hotel ;-)
<nessita> dobey: so, any ideas about the bug I mentioned?
<nessita> dobey: shall I assign it to ubuntuone-music?
<dobey> nessita: i moved it and marked duplicate
<nessita> dobey: thanks!
<nessita> dobey: next question: would you know how to make a LinkBUtton 'look' like a regular button but keep functioning like a linkbutton?
<nessita> in GTK, of course
<ralsina> Hey, word from Marianna, it's probably going to be http://www.hoteldelcasco.com.ar
<dobey> a link button?
<ralsina> thisfred: has a great artisans fair across the street
<thisfred> oooh nice
<ralsina> thisfred: so you can buy bombillas ;-)
<thisfred> I checked the link before, looks like a very nice hotel
<dobey> nessita: why not use a regular button?
<ralsina> thisfred: it is really nice.
<ralsina> And the area is really nice in general. One block from a cathedral, there'sa restaurant zone 2 blocks away, and really peaceful except on sundays
<mandel> ralsina: I hate you for providing a link to a webpage that starts playing a song when I open it
<mandel> specially  elevator music
<ralsina> mandel: come on, Gershwin is not elevator music
<dobey> mandel: http://html5zombo.com
<mandel> dobey: I hate you tooo
<mandel> that extra o is how much extra hate i have
<dobey> ralsina: when you visited that hotel, was there Sinatra playing constantly?
<nessita> dobey: I could, yes, but I was hoping to actually use a linkbutton since that's the functionality I need
<dobey> mandel: WELCOME! to zombocom
<rmcbride> the infinite is possible at zombocom
<dobey> nessita: it's more code to use a link button and make it look like a normal button, than it is to use a normal button and make it open a link
<nessita> dobey: right, thanks. I wanted to confirm exactly that.
<nessita> (maybe I was missing something)
<dobey> nessita: just do button.connect_swapped ("activate", gtk_show_uri, uri_string)
<rye> weird, got notification about my nick mentioned but can't find who/when :-/
<dobey> nessita: and it should do what you want
<dobey> rye: 08:31 < nessita> alecu: rye's indicator surely uses the dbus module
<rye> aha, dobey, thanks!
<rye> alecu, nessita, what about dbus module?
<dobey> yeah, /lastlog is win :)
<nessita> rye: nothing important
<rye> dobey, oooh, shiny!
<nessita> thisfred: can you please join #ubuntu-desktop?
<thisfred> suret thing
<thisfred> nessita: eh, why? :)
<nessita> thisfred: oh, did seb not contact you? :-/
<thisfred> nope
<nessita> ralsina: would you please file me a bug in u1cp to improve the services tab installation workflow?
<nessita> ralsina: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+filebug :-)
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<nessita> yey!
<nessita> ralsina: FYI, that will be done after UI freeze (probably during the sprint) since is not an UI bug (but a workflow bug)
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<nessita> ralsina: actually, there is a bug for it already bug #726865
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726865 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) "Installed desktopcouch to enables services: confusing error and no functionality (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726865
<nessita> (I just saw jono's bug)
<nessita> I'll affect u1cp project
<ralsina> so let's use that
<nessita> yes
<nessita> ralsina: can you please add a comment stating the change of the workflow? :-D
 * nessita is pedigüeña today
<dobey> es, hoy
<nessita> dobey: está, hoy ;-)
<ralsina> Ok, I just broke my home's lock
<ralsina> be back after I find a locksmith
<ralsina> Argh, how do I deduplicate a bug?
<duanedesign> can you just leave the field blank and hit ok?
<ralsina> Oh, found it, thanks
<ralsina> hey, unity-2d has the progressbar too now :-)
<alecu> ralsina, cool.
<alecu> ralsina, is syncdaemon updating it as well?
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> alecu: noticed it when syncing a folder
<nessita> I want that!
<nessita> dobey: any news on having icons without the -gnome package installed?
<ralsina> nessita: install unity-2d then :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I don't have the U1 icon in the launcher, that's my problem :-)
<ralsina> add it!
<dobey> nessita: not yet
<nessita> ralsina: is added! I have the entry but iconless, so I have a big question mark for it
<nessita> so no progress bar for me
<ralsina> weird
<ralsina> OTOH I was running controlpanel, so maybe that's why I had the icon
<nessita> ralsina: no no. To understand my point, uninstall ubunutone-client-gnome. You'll get the U1 entry in the launcher iconless
<nessita> :-)
<ralsina> nessita: oh, that
<nessita> dobey: FYI, setting 'border-relief' to 'half' gives me a linkbutton that looks like a regular button
<ralsina> I am triaging bugs in -client-gnome so no ;-)
<nessita> hehe
<nessita> ok
<dobey> nessita: well setting the relief to 'normal' it would look more like a regular button that it does by default, but it still doesn't look right
<nessita> dobey: having relief in normal looked exactly like relief in None
<nessita> only half will show the button border at all times
<dobey> nessita: either way it is better to use a normal button i think
<nessita> dobey: why?
<nessita> (real interest here)
<dobey> because the underline and coloring of the link button look out of place
<dobey> i don't know why linkbutton was even put into gtk+ as it is. it makes no sense to me to have it there
<dobey> lunch time
<ralsina> nessita: this is the scrollbar thing I mentioned in the call: http://ubuntuone.com/p/fmd/
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, I saw it. Can you please file a bug for u1cp, attaching the screenshot? I'm about to have lunch and I don't want to drop that package :-)
<nessita> lunchtime!
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: so for the quota notifications/messages/popups: we need to know when a volume that is exceeding quota is a share *from* another user. What is the best way to determine whether it is, do you guys know?
<thisfred> I have a dictionary like this: {'name': '', 'subscribed': '', 'generation': '', 'other_username': '', 'other_visible_name': '', 'access_level': u'View', 'node_id': '', 'volume_id': u'fake share id', 'free_bytes': '0', 'path': '', 'accepted': '', 'type': u'Share'} (but then with more values filled in presumably ;)
<thisfred> Or does Share mean it's *always* from another user?
<thisfred> I guess so huh
<thisfred> anything I share would just be a folder in my root or a UDF
<thisfred> as you were ;)
 * thisfred loves these socratic monologues we have
<alecu> thisfred, yes, Shares are always from another user
<thisfred> coolness that eliminates a lot of logic :)
<alecu> thisfred, ShareD are from you to another user, but they won't push that event.
<alecu> I guess only the Root folder may push the event anyway.
<thisfred> right, I was wondering about root, but that should be easy to distinguish right? By node_id or something?
<thisfred> anyway, steaming on
<nessita> thisfred: yes, sorry I was having linch
<nessita> lunch*
<thisfred> Yeah better if the technical lead doesn't actually lynch people ;)
<nessita> :-D
<nessita> ok, I need to reboot after updates
<nessita> brb
<thisfred> alecu: last question: you mentioned that we probably want to throttle the frequency of quota messages/notifications/popunders to once a day. That
<thisfred> s not happening elsewhere already or is it?
<thisfred> I mean for other statuses
<alecu> thisfred, I believe it's already happening for the out-of-quota dialogs that are shown from gsd-plugin.
<alecu> thisfred, the throttling to 1/day.
<thisfred> ah ok, I'll look there. In which package do they live?
<alecu> thisfred, beware: that's a gnome-settings-daemon plugin, made with C... it's in u1-client/gsd-plugin
<thisfred> alecu: I'll probably be fine if I just read the code. If I'm not back in two days, send an exorcist ;)
<alecu> jejejee
<nessita> ok, the reboot was painful :-(
<alecu> thisfred, probably you'll want to set up a status.aggregator.Timer instance, and not show the message again if the timer is still active.
<alecu> thisfred, and to see if the timer is still active, create a new method "is_active" in Timer that calls self.delay_call.active()
<thisfred> alecu: cool, thx
<alecu> np!
<alecu> well, it looks like I need to catch a boat...
<alecu> sea you later, alligators!
<karni> sorry, I had irc-lag, let me repeat the question
<karni> beuno: I see quite a few handshake timeouts in your log. Should increase the timeout from 30 seconds? One question - was this log submitted from the last link I gave you? I didn't bump the version number, and I don't see the Storage Management piece I was interested in :( I also used your log to detect 2 idle-timeout bugs, so I'm happy we caught that.
<beuno> karni, I'm not sure what I'm running anymore  :)
<karni> beuno: would this be a problem if I gave you a new apk to run?
<karni> I'd like to see those numbers to fix the 'total space' bug that you have
<karni> as I recall
<beuno> karni, not at all
<karni> I'll bump the version number correctly this time.
<beuno> karni, just email it to me, it's easier to install that way
<karni> beuno: sure, thanks!
<karni> beuno: sent apk via e-mail
<beuno> thanks karni
<nessita> can I have reviews please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/regular-buttons/+merge/51941
<nessita> (trivial)
<ralsina> nessita: lo tengo
<nessita> ok, I'll restart on classic desktop now
<nessita> ok, this should be better now
<nessita> ralsina: button design was given. I don t like it as well
<nessita> ralsina: was also approved by cparrino
<ralsina> did you mention the alignment?
<nessita> ralsina: I can't align the label only to the left, but only making the whole button small and align that to the ledt
<nessita> left*
<ralsina> hmmm... I meant that if it'sgoing to be large, it should align with the label and the other buttons. Or the labels with your name should not be indented
<nessita> ralsina: the name is supposed to be inside the personal details
<nessita> ralsina: can you please check the  account.png and account2.png in the email Daniel sent?
<ralsina> sure
<nessita> ralsina: subject is:
<nessita> U1, front screen
<ralsina> Ok, so it did came from design.
<nessita> yes
<ralsina> Ok, let's accept they know what they are doing in taste matters, so +1
<nessita> ralsina: I will change the name, I just noticed it should read 'Edit account details'
<ralsina> Ok, I'll hold the approve
<ralsina> Also, Daniel's image doesn't have the text underlined. That looks kinda weird in a "normal" button.
<nessita> ralsina: but is a linkbutton! it will take you to a browser
<ralsina> Yes, I know.
<nessita> ralsina: a completely regular button is not supposed to take you to a browser
<ralsina> That's why I don't ask you to change it :-)
<nessita> I want to avoid to have absolutely regular buttons for link stuff
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> ralsina: fixed and pushed
<ralsina> nessita: +1oed
<nessita> thanks
<nessita> ralsina: one of the bugs we talked about today with you and cparrino: bug #726580
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726580 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Control Panel shows me the available storage of people who have shared with me (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726580
<nessita> (just FYI)
<ralsina> nessita: got it, thx
<ralsina> can someone re-approve https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/regular-buttons/+merge/51941 ?
<ralsina> it 's trivial
<beuno> sure
<beuno> *stab*stab*stab*stab*
<beuno> I am this >< close to creating an irc bot that will approve branches in my name that anyone can trigger
<ralsina> beuno: actually you had approved it already :-)
<beuno> ralsina, I know
<dobey> i am this ][ close to writing a bot that will block votes from beuno
<ralsina> But it got a later changeset
<beuno> dobey, it's a challenge, then
<ralsina> You know, the approving vote is kinda trivial using mechanize and a bot construction kit ;-)
<dobey> you know, you all are overreacting at a trivial thing
 * ralsina starts creating doppelganger accounts
<ralsina> dobey: ?
<beuno> writing a bot will at least feel more productive than having to load pages and click several times
<ralsina> I am sure it will save AT LEAST 10 or 15 minutes over the next year.
<dobey> ralsina: people need to stop being so impatient with launchpad. they ought to be used to it being slow as molasses by now
<ralsina> Team leaders should have a special "I SAY APPROVED" button.
<ralsina> dobey: it's not all that slow here
<dobey> sigh
<ralsina> dobey: I am joking, you know
<karni> ralsina: :D
<nessita> ralsina: so, I think bug #727949 is an Invalid. If you look the window corner (where the scroll bar is chopped off), you will see a triangle that is meant to be used to resize the window
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727949 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "The scrollbar is too short (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727949
<nessita> ralsina: is clearer in firefox, for example
<nessita> ralsina: but, my point is that GTK is drawing the scrollbar shorter
<nessita> "he" may think is fancier :-/
<ralsina> I can't see anything visible in that corner in my screenshot
<dobey> ralsina: that's because there's nothing behind it there
<dobey> ralsina: but the scrollbar thing is an issue in gtk+ and the theme, not the control panel itself
<ralsina> right
<ralsina> Ugly as hell is what it is but yes, Invalid :-(
<dobey> oh, well
<dobey> if you think that's bad, you haven't seen the half of it yet :(
<nessita> beuno: I've got this in teh web ui after trying to publish a file http://ubuntuone.com/p/fow/
<nessita> can I have reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/misc-tweaks/+merge/51948 ?
<nessita> the merge proposal has screenshots in it :-D
 * nessita bribes
<ralsina> nessita: I'm on it
<nessita> beuno: FYI the page was fully loaded
<ralsina> nessita: U CAN't HAZ CSS :-)
<nessita> but but but
<nessita> I've been a good girl!
<nessita> nah, who will buy that
<nessita> I've been a almost good girl!
<ralsina> hahaha
<nessita> ralsina: do you Invalid or shall I?
<ralsina> if you have it handy, please do it
 * nessita is all about closing bugs
 * beuno looks
<beuno> nessita, nice
<nessita> Invalidated
<beuno> nessita, it looks like you opened that in a new tab, is that possible?
<nessita> beuno: nopes, I was opening another link in the mean time (contacts staging)
<nessita> multitasking, vio?
<beuno> heh
<beuno> nessita, so, it looks like javascript hadn't loaded or something. If it happens again, let me know, it may of been a browser glitch
<nessita> beuno: sure
<dobey> grr, so many bugs in libu1 :(
<lalejand> Hi, if I want to file a bug about problem syncing contacts on my Ipod, witch package do I have to point ?
<dobey> ubuntuone-ios-contacts i think?
<dobey> or something like that
<beuno> correct
<beuno> well
<ralsina> nessita: +1ed
<beuno> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-ios-client
<beuno> lalejand, ^
<lalejand> beuno : ok thx
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<beuno> nessita, any reason to not uppercase the first lettter for "boommarks", "contacts", etc?
<beuno> also, +1
<nessita> no reason, I think is a bug, let me confirm
<nessita> beuno: yes, bug, can you please report? I start the branch right now
<beuno> nessita, sure
<nessita> thanks!
<beuno> nessita, #728027
<nessita> bug #728027
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728027 in ubuntuone-client "Service names should start with an uppercase letter (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728027
<nessita> beuno: did you +1'd the merge proposal?
<beuno> nessita, I did
<nessita> beuno: this one? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/misc-tweaks/+merge/51948
<nessita> after reload I just see r-alsina's
<beuno> I thought I did...
<beuno> nessita, now I really did
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> can i get a couple reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/libubuntuone/fix-load-order/+merge/51957 ?
<thisfred> nessita: I'm thinking about share quota messaging: if we add a message to the messaging menu saying that we
<thisfred> 've exceeded the quota in a share of another user,
<thisfred> clicking on that message should probably open the shared folder, rather than the control panel
<thisfred> in the control panel there is nothing the user can do to fix the situation
<nessita> thisfred: I thought we weren't putting quota notifications in the messaging menu :-(
<nessita> thisfred: only control panel and notifications
<thisfred> of course the blueprints and the specs are silent on this point
<nessita> ralsina, alecu ^
<ralsina> dobey: I'll do one!
<thisfred> nessita: then bug #702176 is invalid?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702176
<thisfred> If true that;s fine
<thisfred> I have not wasted any time on the messaging part yet
<nessita> thisfred: I would read it as "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the notification system..."
<nessita> thisfred: is the notification part done?
<thisfred> nessita:  almost, but that's a different bug
<thisfred> bug #702172
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<nessita> thisfred: I don't want to cause more confusion, let's ask ralsina
<thisfred> nessita: I wrote both those bugs at the platform rally, but I have not heard since that we weren't going to do it that way
<ralsina> I can discuss it in maybe 10'
<thisfred> sure, no hurry
<ralsina> I'm on the phone
<nessita> ack
<thisfred> alecu rehi
<alecu> hi thisfred!
<thisfred> alecu: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/574664/
<alecu> thisfred, did you end up discussing about it?
<thisfred> alecu: not yet, still waiting on alsina-ray
<ralsina> maybe 2' more, sry
<nessita> I'm confused about that :-/
<nessita> I gotta run in 4 minutes
<ralsina> ok, let's multitask then
<nessita> whatever you decided, +1 from me
<ralsina> Last I remember discussing it, we decided what bug #702176 says
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to add an entry to the messaging menu when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702176
<ralsina>                And later we discusse using an emblem or however it's called on unity
<ralsina> I was not aware of any further discussions
<ralsina> Do you see a contradiction between 702176 and 702172?
<ralsina> thisfred nessita?
<thisfred> I don't, I was implementing them both
<alecu> I can't find a good message to put in the messaging menu
<alecu> that's both short and descriptive
<ralsina> "PANIC!" ;-)
<thisfred> alecu: well, the messaging menu should just have a sender
<thisfred> alecu: but i was thinking: make the envelope red,
<thisfred> and open the offending folder, rather than the control paner
<thisfred> panel
<nessita> ralsina: as far as I know, messaging is oriented to people
<ralsina> "the owning user's quota" means the receiving user?
<alecu> thisfred, I like the red icon, but if we open the folder when do we say "out of space"
<thisfred> ralsina: no the user who shared this folder to you
<alecu> ?
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, we only have the notification then and if people miss that...
<nessita> gotta run! sorry, I'll read backlog
<alecu> bye nessita
<thisfred> alecu does the control panel show quota for shares?
 * thisfred checks
<ralsina> it does
<alecu> thisfred, I think it does not yet.
<thisfred> alecu: yep it does :)
<alecu> ralsina, does it? I thought we needed support from the server for that
<alecu> that's so cool, then :-)
<ralsina> alecu: well, nessita made it work, I have no details on what she had to do :-)
<alecu> wow!
<thisfred> alecu: right, so, then we open the control panel, which presumably explain wtf is the problem
<ralsina> Then why not open the panel? On the panel, you double click on the folder and it opens
<ralsina> If it doesn't explain it right, open a bug for the panel to make it do so
<alecu> thisfred, yes, I think nessita had a bug for that.
<thisfred> right
<ralsina> Remember not to do this for read-only shares
<thisfred> alecu: question remains: do we open the control panel directly on the event, or from the messaging menu when a user clicks on the potentially confusing message
<ralsina> I think from the menu. Let's not kick the user in the face with control panel
<thisfred> ralsina: yeah, I was wondering: would those trigger quota exceeded events though? Easy enough to put in the check, so I'll do that anyway
<ralsina> "Shared folder is full" is not a terrible message
<alecu> ralsina, we can do it like the "updates available" window does, opening it in the background, but flashing the taskbar.
<dobey> ralsina: were you reviewing my branch? :)
<thisfred> ralsina: well, that's what we do when the user hirself runs out of quota, right
<ralsina> dobey: was going to, got diverted because nessita was leaving
<ralsina> dobey: will start .... NOW :-)
<alecu> thisfred, ralsina: the "out of space" event is pushed when uploading files, so this will never should happen on r/o shares.
<thisfred> right
<alecu> *no will
<ralsina> alecu: that's great
<alecu> ralsina, about the "Shared folder is full"... where would that go?
<alecu> ralsina, in the messaging menu?
<ralsina> So "A shared folder is full" (or whatever the wording is... "cloud folder"? Ask parrino) looks like a good enough message for the messaging menu
<ralsina> You don't need to say which one, because the panel will do that
<thisfred> alecu: ralsina: so, a pop under with launcher set to urgent rather than a message for this, exactly like the UDF/Root out of quota event? I think that's a good idea. If I can make it work. Both should happen only once per 24h
<ralsina> Either is fine for me
<dobey> gah "cloud" :(
<thisfred> dobey: cloud cloud desktop cloud
<thisfred> :P
<alecu> dobey, personal cloud folder!
<dobey> i hope it's storming in baltaimore
<ralsina> dobey: there's a chance of cludy clouds, claude, you clod!
<thisfred> hehe, nope, supersunny today
<dobey> well i hope it snows tomorrow
<thisfred> that is always a possibility
<alecu> "personal cloud" makes me remember a cartoon where this raining cloud chased some poor guy
<dobey> exactly
<dobey> the depressed kid in peanuts
<ralsina> thisfred alecu: either solution is good enough for me, flip a coin or something if you don't agree between yourselves ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: +1, hope that lifts a cloud from your sky! ;-)
<thisfred> http://www.kellitravels.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/10/10-3-Rain-Cloud-Costume.jpg
<ralsina> Ok, I will EOD, but if you have anything you need me for, mail me or type here, I'll see it later.
<thisfred> alecu, what do you think? direct popunder, or message that opens the control panel?
<thisfred> alecu: note that we do the direct popunder for the user's own quota
<thisfred> so I like the symmetry there
<thisfred> (well we will do that when I'm finished ;)
<alecu> thisfred, +1 for direct popunder. I've never seen any app doing the red icon yet...
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, that's another thing, I don't even know if that's implemented yet :)
<dobey> ugh
<thisfred> desktoppopunderclouds
<dobey> it should make me popcorn. the ultimate butter kind.
<thisfred> alecu: nessita: shouldn't I be seeing an Ubuntu One launcher in natty? Or is that something on my todo list? :)
<dobey> thisfred: it's there by default, do you have ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk installed?
<thisfred> dobey: do you know how to open an window in the background and attempt to raise it?
<thisfred> dobey: lemme check
<dobey> thisfred: window.present_with_timestamp() and pass an old value for the timestamp
<thisfred> dobey: I do, and I don't see it. Nor do I remember removing it manually, but that's not to say I didn't do that in a flash of temporary insanity
<thisfred> dobey: so I assume I can't get away with subprocess.popen then.
<dobey> well, like i said, i think it is the utterly wrong way to be doing it, but hey what do i know :)
<thisfred> we want to do this from ubuntuone-client, where the window belongs to ubuntuone-control-panel
<dobey> i know what you want to do :)
<thisfred> dobey: so, if I want to do that, how do I do it in the least wrong way?
<dobey> and i'm guessing you probably want to add a new cmd line option to cp for it, and then do whatever is necessary in there
<thisfred> that makes sense
<thisfred> also means I might get to dump that on someone else :D
<dobey> there's also the other problem of which control panel toa ctually open
<dobey> because you probably don't want to open the gtk+ one under kde (when the qt/kde one gets implemented)
<dobey> so you probably need use DBus to do it
<thisfred> yeah, but we can magic that into platform
<thisfred> or do it over dbus
<dobey> i would just use dbus instead of hardcoding executable names in strings somewhere :)
<thisfred> I like it
<thisfred> except on windows we will still be out of luck
<thisfred> but that's for mandel to figure out :D
<dobey> well on windows it will use the windows ipc and do the rgith thing with COM or whatever i guess
<mandel> thisfred: is 23:23 here and  I hate you both!
<mandel> :P
<mandel> I'm going to bed
<thisfred> mandel: good night
<thisfred> mandel: PING
<mandel> hahaha
<thisfred> mandel: did you see me say goodnight? :P
<mandel> yes :D
<mandel> see u tom!
<thisfred> ok bye mandel, good night mandel
<thisfred> sleep well mandel
<mandel> dobey: later to you too
<mandel> haha
<dobey> night mandel
<thisfred> if you can't sleep, just count fire engines
<thisfred> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7IHPJ0k9Bg
<thisfred> woohoo I think the quota stuff is done
<thisfred> at least iteration 1
<dobey> cheers all
<nessita> ok, I'm back
<nessita> and backlog is read
<nessita> thisfred: any closing comments?
<nessita> thisfred: +1 to popunder
<thisfred> nessita: nope, it's almost done, one thing we need to figure out is how to best do the popunder
<nessita> thisfred: shoot the options
<thisfred> nessita: the control panel may need an extra switch that opens the window and tries to focus it
<nessita> (while I start heating the owen)
<nessita> thisfred: hum... focus what exactly?
<thisfred> and then we can call that, directly or, as dobey suggested, over dbus
<thisfred> so we're gnome/kde neutral at least
<nessita> (shares are in the same tab than folders)
<thisfred> nessita: itself
<thisfred> nessita: the way you make the launcher bounce
<thisfred> is open a window in the background, and then try to give it focus
<nessita> thisfred: I have no idea how to make the panel bounce, but I can research. Pidgin and many other apps do it
<thisfred> that will fail, but alert the user
<nessita> I see
<nessita> well, please file me a bug, and I'll ask neil about that
<thisfred> we'll look tomorrow
<thisfred> syre
<thisfred> sure
<thisfred> but we're close
#ubuntuone 2011-03-03
<karni> I'll be back tomorrow [today's] morning. Take care everyone.
<karni> good day #ubuntuone !
<evilduanedesign> hello karni
<karni> hahaha duanedesign , why are you evil?
<evilduanedesign> it is my alternate nick grouped to my acccount
<karni> evilduanedesign: indeed, I have verified your identity! the question is, what is evil in you :D
<evilduanedesign> karni: I do not know who started it. But at some point some one started using evil in front of there nick in order to show they were on an 'alternate' computer
<karni> evilduanedesign: :D I didn't know that, funny!
<evilduanedesign> this is me on irc cloud
<duanedesign> and this is me on irssi/screen on my server
<duanedesign> :)
<karni> ^ ^ I have karni bound to mkarnicki account as well :)
<evilduanedesign> it is nice to have an alternate nick grouped in case one of your nicks gets ghosted (i think is corect term)
<JamesTait> Bon matin!
<karni> evilduanedesign: indeed. rarely when I get disconnected, I might ghost myself for a short while, so I kill karni-myself from karni_
<karni> JamesTait: holla!
<JamesTait> Hey karni. :)
<karni> JamesTait: What's good James?
<JamesTait> Everything! :)
<JamesTait> How's life treating you?
<karni> Perfect! That makes a good day start for you :)
<karni> Good :) I had some beaurocracy at the Institute yesterday to handle :< But finally things are settled and I'm good!
<JamesTait> That's good to hear. :)
<amitk> Hi all, how does one tell if U1 has finished syncing all folders?
<amitk> If I'm to believe the U1 control panel I'm always syncing
<duanedesign> hello amitk
<duanedesign> the new version of Ubuntu One found in natty and the Ubuntu One nightlies PPA is a lot smarter about telling you the status of your sync
<amitk> and the notifications are always stuck at 47% completion
<duanedesign> hmm
<amitk> duanedesign: I am running natty up to date as of this morning
<duanedesign> amitk: you can try the command:   u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> amitk: you can try the command:   u1sdtool --waiting-metadata | wc -l
<duanedesign> oops
<amitk> 533
<duanedesign> amitk: and :   u1sdtool --waiting-content | wc -l
<duanedesign> amitk: those will ttell you the number of items in each queue
<amitk> 275
<duanedesign> and you can check them to see if the number gets smaller over time
<duanedesign> amitk: what do you get from the command:   u1sdtool -s
<amitk> duanedesign: so what exactly is u1 waiting on? I'm looking at .cache/ubuntuone/logs/syncdaemon.log and there seems to be no activity
<amitk> and the queue seems to be stuck with no progress
<amitk> State: QUEUE_MANAGER connection: With User With Network description: processing the commands pool is_connected: True is_error: False is_online: True queues: WORKING
<amitk> oops
<amitk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574910/
<duanedesign> :)
<amitk> so everything seems to be ok
<amitk> but it's just sitting there twiddling its thumbs I guess
<duanedesign> let me see
<duanedesign> one sec
<duanedesign> amitk: can you pastebin the syncdaemon.log?
<amitk> duanedesign: all 10Megs of it? :)
<amitk> duanedesign: or do you want something like tail -n100
<duanedesign> yeah
<duanedesign> that is definetly enough
<amitk> duanedesign: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574911/
<duanedesign> rye: ping
<rye> duanedesign, morning!
<rye> duanedesign, pong
<duanedesign> good morning!
<duanedesign> rye: was just helping amitk with a stuck queue
<rye> amitk, could you please kill ubuntuone-indicator for now?
<rye> amitk, that won't unlock the queues but will stop spamming the log
<amitk> rye: glad to :)
<duanedesign> amitk:  i have to step out unfortunately. However you are in better hands with rye
<amitk> rye: ps aux | grep ubuntuone-indicator has nothing there
<amitk> duanedesign: thx
<rye> amitk, okay, now could you do grep MARK ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log and pastebin the filtered output?
<rye> amitk, hm, ah, then that's not an indicator, that's the manual runs of u1sdtool :)
 * rye has a version of indicator for unleashed queues but I made something that confuses libappindicator and it decides to stop updating the menus
<amitk> rye: you want a grep MARK output or a grep -v MARK output?
<rye> amitk, grep MARK, i want to see how queue got increased/decreased
<amitk> rye: no change: http://paste.ubuntu.com/574912/
<amitk> (no change for while)
<rye> amitk, okay, looks like it got stuck
<rye> amitk, what version are you running?
<amitk> rye: natty up to date as of this morning
<rye> amitk, are you using ppa nightlies for ubuntuone or stock natty?
<amitk> stock
<amitk> is syncdaemon-exceptions.log interesting to you?
<amitk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/574914/
<amitk> apt-cache policy ubuntuone-client
<amitk> ubuntuone-client: Installed: 1.5.5-0ubuntu2
<rye> amitk, grep -E "path_from=\"''\".*path_to=\"''\"" ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<rye> we definitely need some silencer for zeitgeist
<amitk> rye: nothing
<rye> amitk, ok, anyway, i think you should start using ppa nightlies on natty since there are a lot of fixes that will soon be released. ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<rye> amitk, could you please send your syncdaemon.log to ubuntuone-support@canonical.com so that I could have a closer look and w/o publicly disclosing the filenames?
<amitk> rye: on its way, big file, might take some time
<rye> amitk, hm, i should have asked to archive it :)
<amitk> rye: duh, I should've thought of it
<amitk> and mutt won't allow me to cancel it now
<rye> amitk, okay, while i don't see the signature for Move() bug there I definitely think you will want to install nightlies package. Facundo pushes the fixes quite frequently there (in natty the process of file upload/download queues was completely changed)
<amitk> rye: running the nightlies don't kickstart the queue
<rye> amitk, hm, so you installed nightlies and restarted syncdaemon? (u1sdtool --quit; u1sdtool --start)
<amitk> rye: I hope the packaging is good enough to do that, lemme do it again manually
<rye> amitk, unfortunately no
<rye> but i wonder why can't we put an inotify watcher for some system dir to tell us when sd is updated...
<amitk> rye: ok, looks better
<amitk> rye: the queues are receding
<amitk> rye: why do you need inotify, the post-install part of the .deb package can (and probably should) restart the daemon
<rye> amitk, daemon is per-user, not a system one
<amitk> rye: aah, understand
 * rye needs to reboot to gain some superpowers the latest natty upgrade has delivered
<amitk> rye: thx
<rye> amitk, if you notice something is wrong with nightlies feel free to poke me and if that turns out to be a bug we'll create one. I am monitoring all incoming bug reports now
<amitk> rye: ok
<duanedesign> im, back :)
<rye> unity:
<duanedesign> are you using unity?
<rye> clicking on the ubuntu icon, writig gedit. Files & Folders: two icons 1) Your search did not match any files 2) Search the web
<duanedesign> i am still in classic desktop
<rye> duanedesign, yup
<duanedesign> waiting for the 'dash' to be better
 * duanedesign reading scrollback
<rye> duanedesign, well, i want to test as much as I can and I don't mind occasional hick-ups
<duanedesign> god point
<duanedesign> err
<duanedesign> good point
<rye> duanedesign, if they are occasional
<duanedesign> didnt look like [a]mitk had the Move() bug?
<duanedesign> was not sure if that fix is in Natty yet?
<rye> i don't get it. Just updated both machines to latest and greatest. On has dash search working, another one has not
<duanedesign> ohh, dash search is what i have been waiting on :)
<rye> duanedesign, no, that was not limbo move bug, but it was something related. Resolved by updating to nightlies, looks like
<duanedesign> is one 2-d unity?
<rye> duanedesign, nope, bot "3d" ;)
<rye> h
<duanedesign> so if I uupload my ~/Music folder those songs will be available for streaming?
<rye> duanedesign, yes if you have mobile plan
<evilduanedesign> I am still on the old school 50GB plan  :P
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<duanedesign> hello alecu
<rye> alecu, hi,
<rye> alecu, i can't seem to get the unity progress icon for syncdaemon
<rye> alecu, i mean occasionally i see it but e.g. now when i am uploading files i don't
<alecu> rye, did you get it in the past?
<rye> alecu, yep, i used to have it with a progress bar
<alecu> rye, is the control panel open right now?
<rye> alecu, not right now
<alecu> rye, try opening the control panel and if it does not show up, try restarting syncdaemon.
<alecu> rye, I believe there's a problem in the packaging that has disabled the icon when the controlpanel is not running.
<alecu> rye, and I'm not sure if the progressbar item is restored after unity crashes or is restarted.
<rye> alecu, it is not, i wanted to file a bug about this but now i can't get the icon itself
<alecu> rye, you can't get the icon even when running the control panel?
<rye> alecu, well, the icon pops up there, right... aha, and if control panel is running then progress bar appears properly. hmmm
<rye> alecu, should that be so?
<alecu> rye, the icon should be shown always, regardless of the control panel started or not.
<alecu> rye, so I believe it's a bug in the .desktop file of the control panel
<alecu> rye, this is with nightlies, right? let me update.
<rye> alecu, yup
<rye> erm
<rye> why does it allow opening 2 control panels?
<alecu> rye, it shouldn't
<alecu> I believe nessita worked on a fix to that
<rye> alecu, well, it does not inforce it with a dbus lock... i can still start 2 control panels from the termianl
<alecu> rye, oh, from the terminal.
<alecu> rye, well, the check to start only one control panel should apply in that case as well.
<nessita> hello everyone
<alecu> hi nessita!
<alecu> nessita, rye was telling me that the control panel can be started twice when run from the terminal
<nessita> alecu: yes, known bug
<nessita> can be started N times
<rye> nessita, N+1 :-P
<rye> nessita, morning!
<nessita> rye: can you please file a bug? I will tackling that after UI freeze
<alecu> nessita, also rye was telling us that the launcher icon is gone on the nightlies (it only shows up when running the u1cp)
<nessita> hi there :-)
<nessita> alecu, rye: I would not know about that. You should ask dobey, I know we asked him to move the logo from u1client-gnome to u1client
<nessita> maybe something is not updated/propagated yet?
 * nessita updates nightlies
<alecu> nessita, this is not about the .png, but about the .desktop
<nessita> oh
<alecu> nessita, the logo shows fine when the u1cp is run
<nessita> weird
<rye> nessita, no control panel = no icon in launcher :(
<alecu> nessita, it's the launcher icon that's gone.
<nessita> rye: no control panel installed? or opened?
<alecu> nessita, "no control panel *running* == no icon in launcher"
<rye> nessita, opened
<nessita> hum
<nessita> well, the people in unity set the predefined list of things in the launcher
<alecu> nessita, this looks like the default icons in the launcher that didier was working on.
<nessita> rye: when did you notice this?
<nessita> alecu: right
<rye> nessita, today, but I can't say I remember seing ubuntuone icon w/o control panel being opened
<nessita> rye: I can, yesterday it was there
<rye> alecu, moreover, if control panel is started after sd has started doing things the progress bar does not appear even if it syncs 501 files
<nessita> let me restart on unity desktop once I install all the updates
<rye> nessita, i wish you a lot of good luck with that
<alecu> rye, that's probably a bug
<nessita> :-(
<rye> omg
<rye> I have an alternating File Sync in progress... File sync is up to date !!!
<rye> in the control paneel
<nessita> rye: ah, i've seen that... we can't do much
<nessita> rye: syncdaemon is moving from IDLE to not IDLE really fast :-(
<rye> nessita, can we do a some kind of delayed notification, say, 5 seconds?
<rye> nessita, i.e. if sd has reported IDLE then wait for 5 seconds before setting IDLE in the UI?
<rye> nessita, if it has not changed the status for that period then ok, we will display IDLE. otherwise, extend the File sync is in progress for next 5 seconds
<alecu> nessita, what is syncdaemon doing in this case?
<rye> it reminds me of the notification hell so much...
<alecu> rye, :-)
<nessita> rye: we could, but sadly is not going to happen for natty :-(
<rye> nessita, well, at least it does not display a notification for every idleness :)
<nessita> yes, alecu and thisfred made a very good job
<alecu> rye, that's because the "non-idleness" is now calculated when files are actually uploading or downloading.
<alecu> rye, and not when syncdaemon is doing misc stuff.
<rye> alecu, looks like when there is a concurrent changes on active and inactive volume then sd skips inactive volume, switches to IDLE, then server sends change notification for active volume and sd rushes to WORKING...
<rye> hm
 * rye tries to reproduce confused libappindicator...
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<karni> morning ralsina !
<ralsina> hi karni
<duanedesign> I am trying to get more info about the DBus API
<duanedesign> I tried this: ./autogen.sh --with-protocol=../ubuntuone-storage-protocol && make && make docs
<nessita> beuno: look! capitalized service names! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/capitalize-translate-services/+merge/52001 :-)
<nessita> and even better, translatable service name :-)
<beuno> nessita, yay! looking
<karni> I'm jumping out to grab a lunch, be back soon!
 * karni lunch!
<karni> ops.. that was supposed to be my away msg ;d
<karni> PS beuno please have a look in your @canonical inbox, I'd like to constult the flights with you. Thanks! I'll grab some lunch now.
<beuno> karni, will do
<beuno> nessita, looks great, +1ed!
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> my system does not look that well :-D
<beuno> I'm sure it looks well, just not for very long
<nessita> hehehe
<nessita> ralsina: I'll be offline for a while to test some issues with bug #720990
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720990 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Natty: Offline experience needs some love (affects: 1) (heat: 273)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720990
<ralsina> nessita: go ahead, I'll check the review you mailed me
<nessita> ralsina: if you need me call my cell. Thanks!
<ralsina> mandel: wheather in London in April apparently is horrible.
<nessita> argh network manager keeps respawning
<ralsina> nessita: did you try "stop networkmanager"
<ralsina> upstart will respawn it if you don't
<nessita> networkmanager: unrecognized service
<nessita> I don t know the service name :-)
<ralsina> ls /etc/init.d | grep -i net
<nessita> ah! network-manager
<nessita> done
<nessita> but I still have internet :-/
<ralsina> nessita: NM doesn't shut down interfaces when it stops
<ralsina> ifconfig eth0 down (or whatever)
<nessita> ok, I'll shut them by hand
<ralsina> I am guessing all that is intentional, too, to keep network up if NM dies
 * nessita is back
 * alecu will reboot for upgrades
<mandel> nessita: ping
<alecu> oh, this is just lovely.
<nessita> mandel: pong
<alecu> after the update, eclipse won't start :-(
<nessita> alecu: no, is not. I have no window decorations! :-)
<mandel> nessita: morning :)
<nessita> hi there!
<mandel> nessita: do you have a second to answer one question?
<alecu> nessita, run unity in a terminal, it should fix itself.
<alecu> nessita, eclipse won't start! that's just lovely.
<nessita> mandel: of course!
<nessita> alecu: I saw that jave 6 was removed
<nessita> java*
<alecu> no way!
<alecu> nessita, how comes?
<nessita> alecu: isn't that your issue?
<mandel> nessita: in ubuntu_sso, do you have a twisted reactor running?
<alecu> nessita, how comes it was uninstalled?
<nessita> alecu: I'm not sure, but when I installed the updates, all the java stuff was removed
<nessita> I didn't care, so I said ok
<nessita> mandel: nopes, we use only the gtk mainloop
<nessita> mandel: no twisted involved at all. Only twisted deferred are used, but they do not need the twisted reactor but any main loop running
<alecu> nessita, it wasn't uninstalled for me: "openjdk-6-jdk is already the newest version."
<mandel> nessita: ah, ok, I was just wondering if you could use deferTothreadPool instead of the blocking function (in main.py)
<nessita> alecu: ah, I was referrring to actually java packages. With java in the name
<mandel> nessita: then np at all, thx!
<nessita> mandel: nopes, we have no reactor running. You're welcome!
<alecu> mandel, just like nessita says. We use the deferred as a control structure, so we get nice tests with inlineCallbacks, but no reactor
<alecu> this is lovely: "java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no swt-gtk-3557 or swt-gtk in swt.library.path, java.library.path or the jar file"
<nessita> alecu: install the swt-gtk package! (?)
<alecu> it was surely installed... I was working on eclipse before upgrading :P
<mandel> alecu: the binding from gtk are missing in your path, check if the pacakage is there, then the path :P
<mandel> alecu: the path could be screwed up
<alecu> looks like eclipse does not depend on libswt-gtk-3.5-java :P
<mandel> alecu: it uses swing, right?
<alecu> mandel, no: eclipse uses swt
<mandel> really? He I'm old
<alecu> mandel, swt is a java wrapper on top of native widgets
<mandel> alecu: all I remmeber form java is hating swing :)
<nessita> ralsina, alecu, beuno: any wild ideas (but easy to implement) about how to improve user experience when there is not internet connection? right now a user gets http://launchpadlibrarian.net/64548035/u1-offline-2.png
<nessita> (stand up in 7!)
<alecu> nessita, first: remove all "Value could not be retrieved."
<alecu> nessita, second: put the latest percentage retrieved in the progressbar (maybe store it in .cache)
<nessita> alecu: GUI does not distinguish an 'operational' error from a 'no network connection' error
<nessita> alecu: we won't do cache this cycle
<alecu> nessita, third: replace "File sync starting" with "No connection to U1 servers."
<alecu> and that's all.
<nessita> alecu: I was looking for a simpler solution, using what we already have
<alecu> nessita, what is an "operational error"?
<nessita> for example, replace 'Value could not be retrieved, do you have an internet connection?'
 * alecu runs to do his standup notes
<nessita> alecu: a failure/error
<alecu> nessita, ok. what other errors other than "no connection to the server" there are?
<nessita> alecu: is not no connection to the server, is no internet connection. Not only syncdaemon can't connect to the server but no API calls can be made
<nessita> alecu: anything can happen, the backend can fail by any exception/problem, and we only send one error signal
<thisfred> me
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<alecu> me
<ralsina> me
<beuno> nessita, how about filing it with "Can't connec to Ubuntu One servers [retry]"?
<nessita> beuno: right now, with the info we have, the GUI does not know if the error is casued by a lack of internet connection or becasue the backend exploded
<ralsina> nessita: the error is not meant to explain exactly what happened, it's meant to suggest a course of action. What can the user do?
<nessita> all: ralsina sent me an sms saying he has not net connection
<alecu> nessita, anyway: there's no need to show the exact cause. If the backend exploded for the user is the same.
<nessita> ralsina: you're here!
 * ralsina has it now :-)
<alecu> dobey, standup?
<nessita> alecu: right, but if the user has connection, and we're saying "Can't connec to Ubuntu One servers [retry]", and the error persists, wouldn't that be frustating?
<mandel> dobey: simon says standup!
 * mandel is like a kid
<alecu> thisfred, go!
<thisfred> DONE: Almost finished Bug #702183, Bug #702176, Bug #702172
<thisfred> TODO: figure out how to "pop-under" the control panel, and have it ask for attention from u1-client
<thisfred> BLOCKED: no
<thisfred> NEXT: nessita
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<nessita> DONE: killed bug #728027, bug #727996, bug #727998, bug #725143. Meeting with cparrino and ralsina to review u1cp UI and strings.
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control-panel to volumes when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702176
<nessita> TODO: bug #720990 and everything that comes from design
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<nessita> LOVE: VACATIONS
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728027 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Service names should start with an uppercase letter (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728027
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727996 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Show local device first in the device list (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727996
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727998 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Misc improvements to the gtk UI (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727998
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725143 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Make buttons in Account tab be regular buttons (affects: 2) (heat: 10)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725143
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 720990 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Natty: Offline experience needs some love (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/720990
<mandel> DONE: bug #727680, most of bug 728339.
<mandel> TODO: Propose merges for work done so far for sso. Bug 727984, bug 727396
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> alecu, please
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727680 in ubuntu-sso-client "There is no network status implementation on Windows (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727680
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728339 in ubuntu-sso-client "Main references dbus and cannot be used in those env that do not have it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728339
<alecu> DONE: android UI experiments to get activity/dialog handling right
<alecu> TODO: build UI for login (still bug #725290), modify retry code to be async
<alecu> BLOCKED: my nose, my ears and the middle part of my brain
<alecu> HATE: sudden climate changes
<alecu> NEXT: ralsina
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727984 in ubuntuone-client "New IPC signals for windows part (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727984
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727396 in ubuntuone-client "AttributeError: 'Root' object has no attribute 'subscribed' (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727396
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725290 in droidcouch "Get valid OAuth tokens for the logged in user (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725290
<ralsina> DONE: calls, reviews, some bug triaging
<ralsina> TODO: calls reviews, bug fixing
<ralsina> BLOCKED: not
<nessita> ah, TODO.append('weekly call')
<ralsina> I suppose dobey?
<nessita> and TODO.append('dentist')
 * ralsina is awfully vague in his status these days but promises to improve
 * nessita is a mess today
<alecu> nessita is today known as messita
<nessita> r+!
<ralsina> ok, comments?
<nessita> alecu: I will give you candy when in BA
<ralsina> alecu: do you have my card for the waiting rooms (whatever it's called) or you gave it to me and I lost it?
<alecu> nessita, green, made with cloth and shaped like a chair?
<nessita> I'm a little sleep deprived so feel yourself warm
<alecu> ralsina, I have it!
<ralsina> alecu: I will be needing it next month ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, cool!
<ralsina> Assuming I am not fired in 3 days when my probation ends (fingers crossed!)
<alecu> ralsina, I totally forgot about it... in fact I should have taken it with me last saturday.
<nessita> ralsina: you meant priority pass?
<ralsina> alecu: since you didn't arrive there anyway, no problem :-)
<nessita> alecu: speaking of which, John's sister mentioned JOhn left something for you here in Cba?
<alecu> ralsina, but we'll meet in the sprint before you travel... right?
<ralsina> alecu: mail me where and when it can be picked up and I'l send a messenger
<ralsina> alecu: yes, of course
<ralsina> so, no messenger
<alecu> nessita, yes, something green, made with cloth and shaped like a chair
<ralsina> nessita: "feel yourself warm"? I do!
<alecu> ralsina, no need for messengers, let's icq :P
<ralsina> alecu: te mando una moto ;-)
<alecu> I know!
<alecu> una moto con un ninja asesino?
<ralsina> ok, so eom?
<alecu> eom!
<nessita> alecu: ah. I don't have it, she just mentioned it
<nessita> eom
<ralsina> alecu: no, el ninja está re caro
<alecu> now onto trying to fix eclipse.
<alecu> BLOCKED.append("eclipse broke (I didn't do it, promise!)")
<mandel> ralsina: midget ninjas are cheaper
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: so, re: attention seeking pop-under: as I understand it, this is done by opening a window and setting some property on it, which will make it blink in vanilla gnome, and bounce in unity
<nessita> thisfred: is there any chance in your schedule that you deal with that? :-)
<ralsina> mandel: only if you buy by weight :-)
<mandel> ralsina: I always buy my assasins by wight, is far better of a deal
<thisfred> nessita: oh sure
<thisfred> nessita: I just wanted to discuss how to best do it first
<alecu> thisfred, looks like this should be done on the control panel process
<nessita> alecu: seems like it
<alecu> thisfred, perhaps you can take a look at the way it's done on the updates-dialog
<thisfred> nessita: alecu: I *think* we should do this in the control-panel itself, and then have a command line option --popunder=True or something, and a way to do it through dbus as well
<alecu> thisfred, since that is surely python as well
<benste> hi, wanted to buy a new album "30 seconds to mars - this is war" but rhythmbox u1musicsotre plugin is very slow, search takes minutes, and i don't get the same results as on 7digital for my local country
<benste> BE
<thisfred> alecu: yeah, that's probably the best first step
<alecu> thisfred, also take a look at the way they do the cmdline + dbus stuff too
<thisfred> right
<thisfred> first I have to figure out what process in what project actually monitors the changes and then opens the update-manager. Hopefully it's in the update-manager itself
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #727556, upstreamed fix to select u1ms source when opening links in banshee, started looking at aptdaemon language issues
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727556 in libubuntuone "u1ms: links don't open unless store already loaded (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727556
<dobey> λ TODO: bug #727558, mp3 install in banshee
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727558 in ubuntuone-music-store (and 1 other project) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<dobey> sorry. stupid weather made me oversleep it seems :(
<benste> someone here to help me with these stupid search issues in the u1musicsotre plugin for rhythmbox ?
<benste> e.g 2 : OneRepublic is not in the list of artists, but searching via 7digital of my country it's in there
<benste> -- same issue in banshee - search is faster but there are a lot if titles missing which are available in my country
<mandel> nessita: when are you going on holidays?
<nessita> thisfred: the control panel UI does not offers a dbus iface
 * karni is back
<nessita> mandel: this saturday I travel
<mandel> nessita: ok, can we take a look at my sso branches tom? so that I have your feedback before you go
<nessita> mandel: are they already ready? because I have some spare time since I'm kinda blocked on design people
<mandel> nessita: although unless there is a major bug is save to assume that sso wont be touch by anyother one, right?
<nessita> mandel: and tomorrow will surely be madness for me
<mandel> nessita: yes, there are some ready, let me do a push and I'll ping you
<nessita> mandel: we need to resolve a couple of bugs, but yes, no touching. Be careful that registration will be changing to require name
<nessita> ralsina, beuno, alecu: so, I'm not sure we reached a solution for the 'Value could not be retrieved' thing
<mandel> nessita: I'm trying to reuse as much code as possible...
<ralsina> nessita: do we agree that 'Value could not be retrieved' is not a good idea?
<beuno> nessita, so not possible to dispay a message centered telling the user we can't connect, and offer them to retry?
<thisfred> nessita: ok, I'll leave that to future generations then. dobey pointed out it would be good to have so we don't have to hardcode the gtk panel, and have to jump through hoops for KDE, when that gets its own panel
<dobey> ralsina: also the multiple loading spinners are freaky
<nessita> beuno: what is not possible is to know *when* we should show that error
<alecu> dobey, I agree
<nessita> ralsina: we do. Main issue is that I don't see that many options given the current info we have
<nessita> thisfred: right
<ralsina> nessita: I think "connection error" and an offer to retry or something similar is  better
<nessita> ralsina: I agree. But please note that: the GUI is not aware what kind of error happened. The GUI receives a 'AccountIntoError' signals
<nessita> ralsina: that could happen because the servers are down, becasue the json was corrupted, because the credentials are worng
<nessita> *or* becasue there was no internet connection
<ralsina> nessita: as I said before, the idea is not really to explain what happened, but to give enough information to induce the course of action towards a solution.
<beuno> (sorry, otp)
<ralsina> It's BAD that it doesn't know when the credentials are wrong though
<karni> beuno: oh, and please send the logs when you have a moment from 1.0.37 I've sent you (take your time, but I'd be awesome if you could do that today :) thanks! )
<nessita> I know we should improve the backend to return more specific errors, but that, sadly, will not happen this cycle
<ralsina> That's the only one of the errors you describe that "connection error" doesn't cover
<joshuahoover> rye: ping
<nessita> ralsina: corrupted json is not a connection error
<ralsina> nessita: but it is fixable by retrying
<nessita> ralsina: right, but, what about this:
<rye> joshuahoover, pong
<joshuahoover> rye: any update on bug #726597 ?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726597 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "desktopcouch can start multiple times leading to several running couchdbs (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726597
<nessita> ralsina: how will we know if we should offer to 'retry'? i mean, if there was a connection error as in server not responding or corrupt json, we should offer. But if the user has no internet connection, we should not offer
<nessita> ralsina: I was thinking something like:
<alecu> nessita, perhaps you can offer it anyway, even with no connection.
<nessita> 'The information could not be retrieved. Maybe your internet connection is down? [retry]'
<alecu> nessita, if not, we should listen for sd nm state
<rye> CardinalFang, ping, re: bug #726597, I see that Brian set it In Progress, but what progress will we actually be performing?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726597 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "desktopcouch can start multiple times leading to several running couchdbs (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726597
<nessita> alecu: right, we we're trying to not depend on NM (is one of the goals)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, that's ok too.
<alecu> I feel that "The information could not be retrieved." is wrong.
<nessita> alecu: how would you rephrase it?
<alecu> nessita, we don't need to show that to the user. We should hide or better yet, "disable" the ui elements where there's no info available.
<nessita> alecu: we should mostly disable the whole UI if not net connection :-/
<joshuahoover> rye: i think he did that because it's in progress...i nominated for lucid, didn't want to mark importance or status yet but brian did that for us :)
<rye> joshuahoover, hm
<ralsina> We should assume there is an internet connection.
<ralsina> If the user is trying to login to a remote service without internet, well... we are not going to fix that
<nessita> ralsina: yeah, that's what we agreed on. Now, the GUI assumes there is a connection, and asks the backend for account info. The backend replies 'AccountInfoError'
<nessita> ralsina: what next?
<ralsina> So, give a reasonable error, offer to retry and stop
<alecu> ralsina, we could assemble a tcp delivering ninja squad!
<ralsina> alecu: too charlie sheen
<ralsina> stop trying to be too smart
<rye> CardinalFang, ok, to make things going, are we going to release 0.6.4 fork or 0.6.9 ?
<ralsina> that'sthe end of my previous line that ended with stop ;-)
<alecu> yeah, I should go back to dope :P
<ralsina> alecu: you can't process it! Anyway, I think we are trying to be too smart.
<nessita> ralsina: I agree, and I was trying to settle what a 'reasonable error' is :-)
<nessita> shall we go with 'The information could not be retrieved. Maybe your internet connection is down? [retry]'
<ralsina> nessita: I was taking your side against alecu ;-)
<alecu> nessita, "what information" ?
<mandel> nessita: first branch proposed https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/run_tests_windows/+merge/52077
<ralsina> That's why I suggested a more neutral "Connection error"
<nessita> alecu: the account info in the account tab, the services info in the services tab, etc
<mandel> ralsina: when you have time, please take a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/run_tests_windows/+merge/52077 too
<ralsina> mandel: got it
<mandel> nessita: the branch is mainly a batch, so you may want  to look at it an cry
<ralsina> Offer both to cparrino and let him choose
<nessita> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> Since he has final approval on strings
<alecu> nessita, ralsina: right: we won't get a useful control panel if we have no connection, so let's disable all ui elements, and show "Connection error" in the top right corner, and the top right corner link as "retry"
<ralsina> alecu: +1 from me, as long as really nothing should work :-)
<nessita> alecu: cloud folders and services should work fine without network connection
<nessita> mandel: ack
<ralsina> can we disable tabs?
<nessita> ralsina: yes we can
<nessita> ralsina: but I don't see the point. Let me explain:
<alecu> nessita, hmm.... you can't install desktopcouch-ubuntuone if there's no connection
<ralsina> alecu: yes you can from your local ubuntu mirror ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: account tab has also all the links to support options and social networks (at least for now). If we disable the tab, and there was an error but the user does have net conn, we are chopping off the possibility of the user to seek for help
<alecu> ralsina, which is not the case for 99% of our users... right?
<ralsina> alecu: joke
<alecu> nessita, good point
<nessita> alecu: right, but dc is installed only one time...
<ralsina> ok, so let's not disable tabs, just show the global error and blank the places wheere a connection is needed?
<nessita> alecu: but ok, services could be disabled (though the tab is changing to be more helpful)
<nessita> ralsina: that would imply that any error is a connection error :-/ and most of the time is not the case
<alecu> nessita, most of the time?
<ralsina> nessita: well.... right now for all we know they are, but yes, you are right.
<alecu> nessita, why most of the time?
<nessita> alecu: in my personal experience, most of the errors (when having net conn) is either bad creds (another bug to resolve) or syncdaemon failing
<alecu> nessita, right, but the most common case is network problem
<nessita> mandel: the authors of the ubuntu_sso/keyring/__init__.py should be alecu and me
<alecu> nessita, bad creds happen when devs play around, not for the common user.
<nessita> mandel: and you if you added something
<nessita> alecu: no te creas, user tends to remove the token in seahorse very often
<nessita> alecu: because old posts in google advice to do so
<nessita> alecu: sorry, the other way arounfg
<alecu> doh
<nessita> alecu: then tend to remove the machines in the web ui directly
<nessita> so, local machine has tokens and tries to use them, and servr
<alecu> right, then it makes sense that our creds in seahorse are not valid anymore.
<nessita> argjh
<nessita> and servers answers 'bad boy'
<nessita> right
<alecu> how do I apt-get a previous version of a package?
<nessita> mandel: did you copy me? :-)
<nessita> alecu: something like apt-get install package version
<alecu> I'm trying  apt-get install eclipse=3.5.2-8ubuntu1 but it says it can't find the older version.
<alecu> the newer one is found, though. (3.5.2-8ubuntu2) But it's broken! :-(
<nessita> alecu: advice: download the deb from the web and install by hand
<nessita> ralsina: did you review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/capitalize-translate-services/+merge/52001 ?
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<ralsina> forgot to approve it
<nessita> :-)
<nessita> mandel: ping
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on the bat, an thanks, running those commands was annoying.
<nessita> ralsina: the branch from  mandel will not run the tests on linux
<nessita> (successfully, I mean)
<ralsina> nessita: oops, I tested it on windows. put a needs fixing then
<nessita> yeah
<mandel> nessita: which branch, the one with the bat?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> mandel: also, did you see the authors fix needed?
<mandel> what is the output?
<nessita> mandel: let's go by part. Did you see the authors fix?
<nessita> mandel: iiiuuuuuuhuuuuuuuu
<mandel> nessita: I was looking at the branhc
<mandel> nessita: that branch is wron, pipeline must have done something, it was suppose to just contain the bat
<mandel> nothing else...
<nessita> mandel: oh
<mandel> nessita: looks like a bug in the plugin or something....
<nessita> mandel: wanna fix and ping me back?
<mandel> nessita: yes, will do
<nessita> thanks
<mandel> mumble now?
<joshuahoover> mandel: is there a way for windows users to delete their oauth token so they can try setting up their computer again?
<mandel> joshuahoover: yes, they can remove the data from the key ring
<joshuahoover> mandel: and where/how do they do that? :)
<mandel> joshuahoover: open regedit, look for canonical under the current user key, and delete it :)
<joshuahoover> rye, CardinalFang: it sounds like we're close on bug #726597 but need to decide on how we want to do it, is that correct?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 726597 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu Lucid) (and 3 other projects) "desktopcouch can start multiple times leading to several running couchdbs (affects: 2) (heat: 12)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/726597
<joshuahoover> mandel: cool, thanks
<nessita> mandel: 15 minutes from now
<nessita> 12 actually
<mandel> ahhh, cono y yo estresado!
<ralsina> Anyone has a problem with rescheduling the weekly call for ... tomorrow at the same time?
 * ralsina has a bunch of things that can't stop in 9 minutes
<nessita> ralsina: are we having the meeting?
<ralsina> ok, yes, we are
<mandel> nessita, ralsina: this is the correct merge proposal, I don't know how the pipes got mixed: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/run_tests_windows/+merge/52081
<nessita> mandel: I'll review after weekly meeting
<mandel> nessita: ok
<mandel> nessita: the author of the keyring __init__ from what I can see in the keyring are  Andrew Higginson and alecu, you are only present in the tests cases
<mandel> is that correct?
<ralsina> team, mumble for weekly call
<nessita> mandel: I was, yes, but no problem
<alecu> shit, mumble is totally broken today.
<ralsina> thisfred: mumble?
<mandel> nessita: is what I got form trunk, but I can added you if you want, recognition to who deserves it ;)
<thisfred> ralsina: oops yes, on my way
<alecu> ralsina, mumble is not working at all for me :-(
<ralsina> alecu: give me your report here and I'll rely
<alecu> plus it ends up killing compiz
<nessita> mandel: no, just leave the original 2
<mandel> nessita: I just added it, that way i can be added too :)
<nessita> ok
<mandel> nessita: also if there are issues, you are the one that also knows about it
<alecu> ralsina, mumble died and won't come up.
<alecu> ralsina, here's my report:
<alecu> Have DroidCouch using U1 servers with credentials gotten from ubuntu-sso webservice, using hardcoded u1 email and password, and that are stored in android preferences.
<alecu> Currently working on a UI to ask for email and password, will need to work on refactoring the web client used for couch access because the login dialog is async and the web client is not.
<rye> wow
<rye> UpgradeStatus: Upgraded to natty on 2010-12-05 (87 days ago)
<rye> apport now shows when I upgraded to natty :)
<dobey> thisfred: well you can't remove all of the gsd-plugin code. just the bit that out of space bit
<thisfred> sure
<dobey> also there's the "what happens if there is no control-panel" case
<rye> if you are wondering why your syncdaemon is now eating CPU, bug #711211 - we are rolling out updates to api slaves
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 711211 in ubuntuone-client "Client should support disconnection on the initial connection procedure (affects: 5) (dups: 1) (heat: 26)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/711211
<ralsina> ok, lunch break! be back in a while
<thisfred> alecu: the update-manager is python, but the update-notifier (which I think pops up the manager) is not unfortunately, so digging through that to find what does the popping is proving a little harder for me
<karni> JamesTait: thanks for the report. I can't see the part responsible for upload (either it was the periodic trim or logs were cleared), but I'll try to replicate that uploading stuff.
<nessita> lunchtime!
<alecu> the plumbers are tearing down my house :P
<dobey> lunch time, bbiab
<hrw> hi
<hrw> someone knows why u1 reconnects all the time here?
<hrw> uploading 5 files (196KB in total) started several minutes ago and not finished.
<mongy> mine hasnt connected since I came online an hour ago
<ralsina> There is a server deployment going on, and it is having some issues
<mongy> online now :)
<hrw> mongy: question is 'for how long'
<thisfred> dobey alecu nessita: I have the bouncy thing working in Unity (and in plain gnome) with a present_with_time and set_urgency_hint combo, but not the pop under, the damn thing always pops up in front of everything else. Not sure how to prevent that.
<thisfred> bouncy launcher, try sayin that 10 times fast
<ralsina> thisfred: minimized instead of pop-under?
<thisfred> ooh ah
<thisfred> that should do it if I can figure out how to do it :)
<thisfred> there's .maximize, and .maximize_initially, but no .minimize...
<hrw> bye
<thisfred> ah, iconify
<thisfred> possibly
<thisfred> should work, but does not, maybe because the control-panel itself does stuff that brings it to the front again
 * mandel dog walking
<JamesTait> karni: I'm still not sure if it even attempted to upload, actually - when I tried to do something (possibly that manual sync thing again :-P) later it said it wasn't connected.
<thisfred> hmm, I can sort of do it, but it shows up first, *then* iconifies...
<karni> JamesTait: the sync from context menu has been fixed. were you on wifi? if it wasn't connected, did you see the "uploading" notification?
<nessita> thisfred: can you check with njpateil?
<thisfred> nessita: sure, but I suspect it's something the control panel itself is doing, maybe from the xml configuration files. This is not related to unity at all, unity just listens to the normal gtk signals for this
<nessita> hum
<nessita> thisfred: well, you know that we still have the bug when several invocations result in several opened windows, no?
<thisfred> right, that may be related
<JamesTait> karni: Yes, on wifi. I saw Connecting and Syncing indicators, then the spinner beside the Ubuntu One Files heading.
<thisfred> nessita: are we using present?
<thisfred> that may be it actually, let me try :)
<karni> JamesTait: I see. Did you notice if it diappeared after while?
<JamesTait> karni: The spinner? No, it stayed there until I FC'd the app, and did the same after restarting it.
<JamesTait> karni: I think we're rolling out an update at present though, at least judging by the notifications on my desktop, so now isn't the best time to try again I suppose.
<nessita> thisfred: nopes
<karni> JamesTait: I think ralsina mentioned something about rolling an update. If the indicator didn't stop, it mean that the sync was very slow :<
<ralsina> Yes, apparently there is a rollout in progress. It's hearsay, though, I am not the one doing it :-)
<JamesTait> Did anyone else just see popey enter the room twice?
<karni> JamesTait: join, quit, join
<karni> actually, he had a ping timeout, and then changed host
<JamesTait> Ah, I didn't get the quit in between. Must be a glitch in the Matrix. :)
<karni> ;)
<dobey> thisfred: did you figure it out?
<thisfred> dobey: nope
<thisfred> dobey: closest I came was iconifying after the window was shown
<dobey> thisfred: have you tried iconfig() before it's realized?
<thisfred> nope
<dobey> thisfred: the problem with doing it after show() is that it's already mapped. so you need to do it before
<thisfred> dobey: I did it before show, but then show still brings it to the front...
<thisfred> what is this iconfig you speak of? :)
<dobey> iconify, not iconfig
<thisfred> oh
<thisfred> so yes I did that
<dobey> thisfred: did you do it without doing present_with_time()?
<thisfred> dobey: I tried show, present, and present_with_time
<thisfred> all of them in combination with or without set_urgency_hint as well
<ralsina> ok, I have been trying to figure this out by myself but am not 100% sure
<ralsina> basically, we need X because of gnome-keyring? And nothing else?
<dobey> thisfred: open it off-screen, then iconify, then move
<dobey> ralsina: we need Xorg for lots of things
<ralsina> dobey: such as? I really need a list :-)
<dobey> ralsina: -ENOCONTEXT :)
<ralsina> dobey: imagine I only want to sync files in a headless system
<popey> hehe
<thisfred> dobey: that sounds like an awful hack, but I can try
<popey> thats a common request :)
<ralsina> So, I need to authenticate and start syncdaemon
<dobey> right
<dobey> if you already have oauth token information, it's easy
<dobey> if you don't, it's hard
<ralsina> gnome-keyring we can work around using one of mandel's branches
<dobey> well, easier
<dobey> gnome-keyring isn't the problem
<thisfred> why can't I select applications from the dash from the keyboard. Or can I?
<ralsina> Assuming oauth tokens are doable (usinga  special UI that does the oauth dance), then we need a DBUS session for syncdaemon
<ralsina> Is it possible to do a headless DBUS session?
<dobey> it is possible to configure your system to do it, yes
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> Then I think that's about it for that use case
<dobey> it is not something i think we should enable by default on ubuntu
<ralsina> No no, of course not, it's for a specific problem, really
<ralsina> Thx for the help dobey
<dobey> if i knew the specific problem, it would be a lot easier to provide relevant information :)
<nessita> thisfred: sorry, I've got internet issues. Are we still defining stuff for bouncing properly the control panel?
<thisfred> nessita: the bouncing is working, just not the pop-under part
<thisfred> which I am experimenting on
<nessita> thisfred: can I help somhow?
<nessita> ah
<thisfred> don't think so, it's just finding the right bits in gtk
<thisfred> funny: now it shows the window with a width of 1 pixel, though I never resized anything
<thisfred> looks like iconify and set_size_request don't play well together
<thisfred> bug #683164
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 683164 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Maximum sizes for window and banner (affects: 1) (heat: 39)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/683164
<thisfred> ooh, I think I've got it
<thisfred> the contents were added too late
<nessita> thisfred: what contents?
<nessita> can I have a couple of reviews for https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/offline-experience/+merge/52110 ?
<beuno> nessita, sure, waiting for the diff to show up
<nessita> beuno: I m sorry I'm not offering screenshots but I'm filled with stuff to do
<beuno> nessita, it's fine, don't worry
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<ralsina> nessita: +1
<nessita> thanks!
<thisfred> bah. It seems that set_urgency_hint *itself* brings the window to the front, and even moves it back after I moved it off screen...
<Dephenom> how does one sync a symlinked directory? For example, my /home/[user]/Music directory is actually a symlink to /mounts/usb2/music, and Ubuntu One will not sync it
<ralsina> Dephenom: that is not supported, sory
<ralsina> You could sync it if it were mounted inside your home, though.
<Dephenom> ralsina, will it ever be supported? Also why is it not supported?
<ralsina> It's probably not going to be supported\
<ralsina> I'll get back to you with a reason in 1', gotta check something
<Dephenom> ralsina, I have it mounted outside my home as there are 4 of us that use this desktop, and we don't want to be faffing around with permissions all the time, so mounting it outside of home, and symlinking is the best solution for our situation we have found
<ralsina> Dephenom: I understand. Sorry I can't offer you a good solution. I can think of a workaround though!
<ralsina> Dephenom: you'd have to create a new u1 account and create a user in your computer just for that. Then put things on his home and give the real users permissions.
<ralsina> Dephenom: but currently the situation is you can share as many folders as you like  but they all have to be inside your home.
<Dephenom> so, as an example, as I am the one logged in the most, move the mounts from /mounts/* to inside my home, and change their symlinks to my home directory, rather than /mounts/*?
<thisfred> dobey: ok, I think I have all the parts, except moving the window off screen does not seem to work before it is shown
<ralsina> dobey: want to check the publish bug in, say, 51 minutes?
<dobey> ralsina: ok
<dobey> thisfred: you probably need to realize() it first
<thisfred> this is what I have, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575117/
<dobey> Dephenom: we don't sync symlinks. and if we did, it probably would not be the behavior you want in that situation, because we would sync the symlink, not the target
<thisfred> I don't know where to call self.realize() then. I tried a few places to no effect
<dobey> thisfred: window.realize (); window.move (); window.iconify (); window.show (); window.move ();
<dobey> i don't know if move() is the right method name though, haven't moved windows programmatically in a long time
<thisfred> dobey: that doesn't work. The move *seems* to work in that get_position shows something different after
<dobey> doesn't work how?
<thisfred> dobey: it still shows the window briefly before iconifying
<dobey> where are you moving it to?
<thisfred> (-width, original_y)
<dobey> and where is it showing up at?
<dobey> on the right side of the screen?
<thisfred> top left
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> oh well
<dobey> more supporting arguments for my "this is a bad idea" position on it :)
<thisfred> If I could only find where the update manager does it, but I can't
<dobey> tiem to reboot i think
<dobey> brb
<thisfred> I think I need to use gdk launch whatever
<dobey> yay i rebooted
<karni> dobey: :D
<karni> dobey: did you expect problems?
<dobey> karni: well, xorg finally upgraded, and there was a new kernel; and i have nvidia hardware :)
<karni> dobey: ah, indeed quite a few changes
<pedronis> thisfred, does what?
<dobey> pedronis: evil things it shouldn't be doing either
<thisfred> pedronis: I'm trying to pop under the u1 control panel, like the update-manager does. I think I found how to do this
<thisfred> or at least where the update manager does it, and the equivalent python classes
<thisfred> urgh, I'll have to dive very deep into gdk it seems.
<thisfred> kenvandine: ohai! :) Do you happen to know off the top of your head how to open a gtk window from python without it stealing focus?
<kenvandine> don't set it with time
<kenvandine> present()
<dobey> kenvandine: present just does present_with_time(GDK_CURRENT_TIME) anyway
<kenvandine> present_with_time() should make it more likely to steal focus
<kenvandine> dobey, it didn't use to actually work though
<kenvandine> not with compiz
<dobey> you would need to do present_with_time (0)
<thisfred> well, either one of those seems to always bring it to the front
<kenvandine> thisfred, really?
<kenvandine> that is weird... is compiz focus stealing prevention disabled?
<dobey> thisfred: what were you passing as time when you called present_with_time ()?
<dobey> kenvandine: no, the point of having the timestamps was for focus stealing prevention in EWMH
<ralsina> it used to be that making it appear at the top of the stack was almost impossible :-)
<dobey> kenvandine: problem is that thisfred is probably testing by running the code, and then not doing anything
<dobey> so it's going to pop up front anyway
<thisfred> ah
<dobey> ralsina: that's because kwm was buggy then :)
<thisfred> how could I test that then?
<ralsina> dobey: nah, it had a very strict focus prevention policy by default
<thisfred> dobey: I've tried 0 and the current time
<dobey> like i said :)
<thisfred> no differences
<ralsina> thisfred: start it with a delay, and then start typing somewhere :-)
<dobey> thisfred: try 1 instead of 0 then maybe. it might special case 0 as now
 * thisfred types man at
<dobey> which is dumb yes, but hey
<ralsina> thisfred: sleep 5 && doit
<dobey> thisfred: but you need to be actively doing on things when it pops open to really test it
<dobey> typing/clicking
<dobey> also, it sucks because the "feature" only has full second resolution
<dobey> and a million other things could happen in that second
<dobey> anyway
<dobey> ralsina: published files?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, in 3'
<thisfred> dobey: ralsina: neither present() present_with_time(0) or present_with_time(1) prevent it stealing focus
<thisfred> when typing in a terminal
<thisfred> so there's that
<thisfred> probably because the control panel does a lot of stuff at startup
<thisfred> ?
<dobey> no
<dobey> it's because something is broken
<dobey> probably compiz
<dobey> tried it under metacity?
<thisfred> so I file a bug and move on?
<thisfred> I don't have metacity anywhere anymore
<thisfred> I'll push the branch
<dobey> well, i think we should not be randomly running the control panel
<thisfred> wait of course i have metacity
<thisfred> that's what the classic desktop is for
<dobey> no
<dobey> classic still runs compiz
<thisfred> really?
<dobey> it's just gnome-panel instead of unity
<dobey> yes
<dobey> but you can just do metacity --replace
<thisfred> how about classic (no effect)?
<dobey> i don't know
<ralsina> ok dobey
<ralsina> let's try to fix publish :-)
<nessita> dobey: any idea why https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/offline-experience/+merge/52110 is not landing?
<dobey> yeah, looks like launchpad lib update broke something, or launchpad server itself did :(
<nessita> dobey: ouch
<thisfred> it's not compiz, same thing happens in metacity, both with present and present_with_time
<dobey> 2011-03-03 15:00:05 ERROR    An error occurred trying to merge lp:ubuntuone-storage-protocol: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'landing_candidates'
<ralsina> hahaha, appport is crashing and I get "Sorry, report a problem... crashed unexpectedly" "report a problem?"
<dobey> why are we running a potentially slow process without the user requesting it?
<dobey> what's wrong with just keeping the current quota popup?
<ralsina> dobey: what do you want to check first, 1.4-stable or trunk?
<dobey> ralsina: i don't know. joshuahoover's logs from testing the 1.4 SRU showed no hint of GetPublicFiles even being called
<ralsina> ok, then that's probably easier
<joshuahoover> ralsina, dobey: right, no matter what i tried, i could never see getpublicfiles being called in syncdaemon.log (with debug turned on)
<joshuahoover> ralsina: might be good to check trunk, just to be sure it works there
<ralsina> joshuahoover: the code is very different :-(
<joshuahoover> ralsina: hmm...ok, strike that then
<nessita> ok people, I gotta run to the dentist
<joshuahoover> ralsina: i was thinking it hadn't changed much...since it has, probably not useful
<nessita> ralsina: I'll keep working late tonight
<joshuahoover> by nessita
<ralsina> But anyway, we need to fix it for both, but 1.4 is more urgent
<ralsina> bye nessita
<nessita> in the mean time, can I have a couple of reviews for: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/tweak-overview/+merge/52124 ?
<ralsina> ok, dobey look in stable-1-4, in ubuntuone-nautilus, line 761
<ralsina> That's where we show the "Stop publishing" option, if is_public is true
<dobey> yeah
<ralsina> is_public is true if the path is in the uon->public hash
 * thisfred will propose his branch and file a bug for the focus stealing
<ralsina> that's only set on ubuntuone_nautilus_file_published
<ralsina> To make things fun, my IRC is flaky ;-)
<ralsina> So, that function is the callback for "file_published"
<ralsina> libsyncdaemon (at least in trunk) emited that signal for every published file after it got the list
<ralsina> And there was a call to get the published file list so it triggered that.
<ralsina> At least that was the idea ;-)
<ralsina> I don't know if that workaround is in 1.4
<dobey> ralsina, joshuahoover: and UDFs are working ok?
<ralsina> dobey: yes, I think
<ralsina> I don't have a maverick at the moment
<joshuahoover> dobey: i hadn't checked that...i can, just have to startup vm
<dobey> joshuahoover: ok, please verify that :)
<ralsina> dobey: but this is about publishing via web, not UDFs?
<dobey> no, it is about a bug in the nautilus extension :)
<dobey> and more information means we can isolate it easier
<ralsina> yes, of course, but I don'tsee where the UDFs fit the bug?
<ralsina> ok
<ralsina> A bit more: ubuntuone_nautilus_got_public_files is the callback for "got_published_files". If that signal is emitted, we should have the list in place. But it seems it is not.
<dobey> the list of UDFS is requested in the same function where the call to get the list of published files is made
<ralsina> That is emitted by the callback (in libsyncdaemon) got_public_files_cb, which is connected to PublicFileList via DBUS
<ralsina> right
<dobey> so if UDFs work and public files don't, there is likely something wrong with getting the on-line status
<dobey> ralsina: according to joshuahoover's logs that i saw, the request to get the public files list is never even made
 * joshuahoover smacks his own hand for not making a snapshot with proposed u1 client installed
<ralsina> either that or _get_publicfiles_interface is failing
<ralsina> checking if it's the pnline detection is trivial, replace is_online with 1 :-)
<dobey> yes, well. i don't have maverick to test on :)
<dobey> ralsina: i suspect it is the checking of is_online which is breaking though, if UDFs work
<ralsina> cool, so we test by proxy :-)
<joshuahoover> dobey, ralsina: udf's do work...i created one, restarted, waited a minute or so and then right-clicked on the udf and see the "stop synchronizing this folder" option, which is correct
<dobey> i need to test some chocolate donuts, is what i need to do
<joshuahoover> heh
<dobey> joshuahoover: ok, and public files are definitely not working?
<joshuahoover> dobey: public files are still not working :(
<dobey> joshuahoover: what does u1sdtool -s say?
<joshuahoover> dobey: State: QUEUE_MANAGER
<joshuahoover>     connection: With User With Network
<joshuahoover>     description: processing queues
<joshuahoover>     is_connected: True
<joshuahoover>     is_error: False
<joshuahoover>     is_online: True
<joshuahoover>     queues: IDLE
<thisfred> bbiab
<thisfred> feel free to review https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131 in the meantime, I anticipate little critical acclaim
<dobey> joshuahoover: ok. if you do "killall -9 nautilus" in the vm, do public files start working?
<joshuahoover> dobey: yes!
<dobey> <- genius
<ralsina> dobey: it's starting nautilus before syncdaemon?
<joshuahoover> heh
<dobey> ralsina: that's not the problem
<ralsina> And that means the bug is completely different from the one in trunk BTW, because there killing it makes it worse  :-)
<ralsina> dobey: care to explain?
<dobey> it is a race, but it's not startup ordering
<dobey> i think it's because the nautilus code which checks is_online, is being called before sd is actually online
<dobey> and i think that callback is only getting called once during the life of nautilus for some reason
<dobey> the real question is; do we do the proper fix, or the quick and easy fix
<ralsina> we could call it on every right click if we don;'t have uon->public populated
<ralsina> So, ONE click would be slow
<dobey> that is the punch the user in the face fix :)
<ralsina> dobey: but only one punch! ;-)
<ralsina> Nah, we should call it every x seconds until it works
<ralsina> Since it's async...
<dobey> yeah, one punch every time nautilus gets restarted :)
<dobey> well yes, the quick & easy fix is set up a timeout
<dobey> the proper fix is probably too big to stick into SRU
<ralsina> In any case, it's never going to work perfectly
<ralsina> because if you publish from another device it will never notice it.
<ralsina> So I say quick fix that works and doesn't break other stuff is good for the SRU :-(
<ralsina> dobey: can you do it? I have Yet Another Call (TM) in 10 minutes :-(
<dobey> yeah, it's really easy to do
<dobey> and i can probably stick it in a patch and re-upload to proposed
<ralsina> And tomorrow we look at trunk, which is completely different (this one is actually well fixed in trunk)
<dobey> unless there's something urgent in trunk, i'd rather work on getting the banshee/libubuntuone stuff done :)
<ralsina> no, not urgent, so maybe next week?
<ralsina> it just bother me, I have that bug running on background in my head for a while :-)
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i feel that way about banshee :)
<dobey> ok, well i need to take a quick break and grab a snack. my body is demanding i feed it donuts. :)
<dobey> brb
<ralsina> EOD for me, but I will be working a bit late tonight so feel free to email me requests.
<alecu> thisfred, facundobatista tells me he is finding lots of "Reached stack-limit of 50": https://pastebin.canonical.com/44265/
<alecu> thisfred, looks like a notification caching issue...
<thisfred> hmmm
<alecu> thisfred, I've asked facundobatista if this happens while running tests or the client.
<facundobatista> alecu, thisfred, IRL
<alecu> I'm pretty sure this is related to the plenty of server disconnections we are experiencing right now.
<thisfred> I'm not sure I understand the problem, let alone what causes it
<thisfred> So there
<dobey> hmm, i guess i should use the same bug #
<thisfred> s more than 50 notifications waiting or something?
<alecu> thisfred, yes, I believe so...
<thisfred> I did not realize there was a limit
<dobey> sure there is
<dobey> but we should only be using 1
<alecu> dobey, then we can consider it related to the bug we already have for that.
<dobey> facundobatista: what version of ubuntuone-client do you have installed?
<facundobatista> dobey, 1.5.5+r895~maverick1
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> alecu, thisfred: i thought it was fixed already in trunk to re-use the notification
<thisfred> dobey: we use a single Notification object, but that's something we created. I did not realize the actual pynotify.Notification should or even could be reused
<thisfred> since you initialize it with a message, I figured each bubble had to have their own object
<dobey> yes, it should have .update() called on it
<thisfred> dobey: ok, from the documentation it was not clear that that would show the bubble again if it had expired
<thisfred> I'll fix it
<dobey> it should
<thisfred> alecu: you say there is a bug already?
<dobey> if it's not then we can look into that
<thisfred> if you give me the number I'll start fixing
<alecu> thisfred, bug #723227
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723227 in ubuntuone-client "SD creates new notifications instead of updating one (affects: 1) (heat: 129)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723227
<thisfred> thx
<alecu> thisfred, I just confirmed that the error that facundobatista saw is related to this bug
<karni> one can update the notification on the fly?
<alecu> thisfred, this is the proof: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575201/
<alecu> karni, supposedly you can :-)
<karni> alecu: does this use libnotify?
<alecu> karni, I think pynotify uses libnotify, yes.
<thisfred> yep
<karni> cool. I didn't know a programmer could update the notifications.
<dobey> yes
<dobey> you just have to keep the object around as a singleton and use it instead of creating new ones
<dobey> thisfred: you probably need to .update() and then .show () it
<dobey> .update() doesn't do a .show() afaik
<karni> dobey: cool
<dobey> thisfred: maybe that's where you got confused
<thisfred> dobey: ah ok, so .update(new stuff) then .show() gotcha
<dobey> yeah
<alecu> thisfred, karni: and here's proof of that doing what dobey says fixes it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/575202/
<dobey> basically it's the same as changing the text in a label in gtk, but you need to deal with the fact that someone else might have called .hide() on it
<alecu> dobey, which very likely is the notification timeout
<thisfred> right. almost fixed
<dobey> alecu: yeah, i was just trying to make a helpful analogy :)
<thisfred> helpful analogies are like walruses
<dobey> or yellow submarines
<ralsina> thisfred: ping?
<thisfred> ralsina: pong
<ralsina> thisfred: calling system.Popen from syncdaemon to show the control panel is kinda lame
<ralsina> can't we add a .service file and use dbus?
<thisfred> agreed
<ralsina> so dbus calls system instead of us ;-)
<karni> ;D
<thisfred> ralsina: sure, I actually discussed this briefly with nessita
<thisfred> but since it's not there in the control panel yet, I did it this way for now
<thisfred> I can add that to my todo list though
<ralsina> ok, please file a bug and mark it critical
<ralsina> or at least high, and assign to yourself. Ok?
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> ralsina:  against the control-panel right?
<ralsina> grmbl... yeah. And syncdaemon, so foundations knows we intend to fix that.
<thisfred> k
<thisfred> ralsina #728722
<thisfred> bug #728722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> :-/
<thisfred> walking the dog bbiab
<dobey> ralsina, joshuahoover: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/get-published-race/+merge/52142
<dobey> ralsina, joshuahoover: i'll re-upload the existing 1.4.6 package to proposed tomorrow with that patch, as soon as it's approved/landed
<dobey> am off for now though :)
<joshuahoover> thank you dobey!
<thisfred> Fixed bug #723227 plz review  https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/use-single-notification/+merge/52147
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723227 in ubuntuone-client "SD creates new notifications instead of updating one (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723227
<thisfred> It's mostly cutting unnecessary code
<thisfred> 8 new lines
<thisfred> also reviewing it will stop hair loss
#ubuntuone 2011-03-04
<thisfred> oooh: http://mozillalabs.com/messaging/messaging-menu/
<thisfred> tb integration with the messaging menu! yay!
<TrickyJ> how to use ubuntu one in UBUNTU
<TrickyJ> when i right click on a file or folder go to ubuntu one in that all the optops are grade out
<TrickyJ> How can i enable those ?
<TrickyJ> I am able to sync with UBUNTU one
<karni> whoaa beuno , thanks for the log. check this out:
<karni> StorageManagement: external avail: 983330816
<karni> StorageManagement: external total: -1141784576
<karni> I hope it's not another Android bug :/ Code is dead simple: long totalExtStorage = u1Stat.getBlockCount() * u1Stat.getBlockSize();
<beuno> karni, negative space!
<karni> indeed. it's a black whole \o\
<karni> I'll try to replicate that in the emulator tomorrow. I'm trying to kick throttling's ass, but the server doesn't like me "Web error (status 400) while uploading data."
<karni> Looks like I'll have to talk to verterok and ask if I'm not breaking the messages.
 * beuno nods
<kklimonda1> maybe beuno has a huge sdcard? ;)
<karni> But the storage limit now will work fine once the server bug is fixed.
<karni> But that negative storage is a serious issue.
<beuno> it's a 16gb card
<karni> kklimonda1: indeed, but that's no excuse for Android returning wrong values.
<kklimonda1> karni: not if you overflow it ;)
<karni> kklimonda1: now you're talking! *checks*
<karni> both getAvailableBlocks() and getBlockSize() return int's. I multiply, so I keep it in long for safety.
<karni> But I guess it's a good idea to output them separately and check what's going on there.
<karni> kklimonda1: I wish it was so easy!
<kklimonda1> maybe multiplying two ints first store the result in int, and only then saves it in long?
<kklimonda1> Java may be doing something evil ;)
<karni> indeed it might. I'll add the log and beg beuno to send it once again, hopefully the last time. even better, I'll store those in long's right away.
<beuno> karni, I'll send as many logs as your inbox can handle!
<karni> beuno: it's g-mail, so we're good to go! :D
 * karni hacks
<kklimonda1> karni: that's how C# works.
<kklimonda1> karni: you can easily test it by doing something like int a = int.MaxValue; long b = a * 2; Java.HoweverYouPrintOnScreen(b);
<kklimonda1> (so there is no need for a round trip for logs :))
<karni> hahah :) tnx
<karni> indeed, good point.
<karni> ha! you my man kklimonda1
<karni> b = ..... -2 ;]
<karni> kklimonda1: you've just fixed a bug.
<karni> and I've learned a quite basic fact I should have anticipated.
 * karni puts a cardboard box on his head
<kklimonda> (it will happen in every language that have types btw)
<kklimonda> it's probably not a problem on those new, hipster dynamic languages like Python ;)
<karni> yea. that's even more embarrasing as I come from the world of C, and I'm pretty sure Java just made me terribly lazy uhhh
<kklimonda> karni: any idea how is Qt shaping up for Android?
<kklimonda> i.e. are they planning on implementing intents/actions at some point?
<karni> kklimonda: I'm aware of things going on, but I haven't been following Qt's actions I must say.
<kklimonda> and provide a better way of installing Qt libraries - pulling 9MB of binaries after you've already installed an application does not sound like a good plan :/
<karni> uhh
<kklimonda> it's pretty much the same problem couchdb guys are facing - how to ship all this code to the phone, so other applications can use it - where is my package managment!?
<kklimonda> (really, I'd love to see a phone with dpkg.. oh, wait - meego.. nm, damn you Nokia)
<karni> I wonder how's CouchOne and CouchDroid. I know alecu has been playing with CouchDroid lately and it sounds promising.
<karni> heheh
<karni> It hurs me badly, I had an overflow. Argh. At least I finally got the right place for throttling, needs some adjustments.
<karni> I'll get some sleep. See you all tomorrow!
<beuno> karni, fwiw
<karni> yes?
<beuno> we did a deploy of api servers today
<beuno> so the 0 bytes thing should be fixed now
<karni> oh! awesome!
<beuno> added some extra capacity as well
<beuno> so hopefully no more slowdowns at the same time
<karni> I wonder if it's already working :) I'll check!
<karni> beuno: oh, perfect! sounds great :)
<beuno> karni, go to sleep
<beuno> it'll still be there tomorrow
<karni> it's just a sec, I'm already testing ^^
<kklimonda> ok, I'm done for the night too, I've just finished importing postgres database - took over 2 hours and it's over 24GB.. ugh..
 * beuno goes walk the dog
<karni> kklimonda: whooa :)
<karni> beuno: UbuntuOneFiles  D  SyncManager: file size: 0 :<
<karni> beuno: I will consult tomorrow with verterok. It looks to me like
<karni> it's a bug in storage protocol itself, not the server. Or even 'better', the JAva implementation.
<karni> we shall find it together, hopefully tomorrow.
<karni> ok, there's still tomorrow and tons of work, so I'll get some sleep. take care!
<duanedesign> o/
<beuno> night karni
<karni> I admit it, I wouldn't be able to sleep if I didn't check twice (that's just me). So I grabbed a Budweiser and ran verterok's NewGenerationsExample client to confirm. And indeed delta returns info with filesize 0 for all. So I hope Guillermo will have a few moments to triage this with me tomorrow [today].
<karni> Have a nice evening/night guys, and thanks for all help today beuno :)!
 * beuno ignores karni
<karni> ^  ^
<espen77> trying to add a device to u1 with: wget -O token-approval "https://edge.one.ubuntu.com/oauth/sso-finished-so-get-tokens/my@e.mail" but getting "error: auth creds not in request"...
<karni> good day!
<JamesTait> Bon Vendredi à tous!
<karni> Vendredi saint à vous aussi!
<karni> and no, I not know more French than "omlet di fromage" :D
<karni> JamesTait: where are you from if I may ask :)?
<JamesTait> karni: I'm in the UK.
<JamesTait> karni: Right slap-bang in the middle of the UK.
<karni> JamesTait: ah! for a momnet I thought US, but that time would be ridiculously early for you. All clear :)
<karni> haha :)
<JamesTait> karni: If you stuck a pin in us, the UK would spin quite happily around it. :)
 * karni *laughs*
<JamesTait> Also, I have no idea if half the stuff I come out with in different languages makes any sense to actual speakers of those languages, it's all just cobbled together from small snippets I either learned about 18 years ago at school, or picked up from listening to others. :)
<karni> JamesTait: it's fun to see/read ^ ^
<JamesTait> It is my hope that people will recognise that I've made an effort and correct me where necessary.
<rye> looks like we have some regression in nautilus plugin
<karni> \o/ awesome
<karni> rye: :<
<rye> basically it hangs upon publishing file and/or visiting ubuntuone-enabled directory the first time
<rye> karni, morning
<karni> rye: hello rye! good day to you
<karni> oauth maintanance I see. I'll use my old tokens.
<duanedesign> morning all
<karni> good morning not evil duanedesign ;)
<duanedesign> O:-)
<karni> =#
<karni> *ops =D
<ralsina> good morning everyone
<karni> good morning ralsina
<duanedesign> hello ralsina
<ralsina> hello duanedesign karni
<alecu> hello #ubuntuone!
<ralsina> hola alecu
<alecu> hey there boos
<alecu> hey there boss
<ralsina> alecu, question from aquarius: " when a new file gets synced down to my machine from U1, I get a notify bubble saying "a new file was downloaded" but as far as I can tell there's no way to find out what that file *was* (other than log reading, or magicicada, or whatever). Are we going to have a user-visible "this is what happened" log based on the zeitgeist stuff?"
<ralsina> I said "yes but don't know when" ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, we have all that info in the current aggregator, we didn't get around to doing it just like that.
<alecu> ralsina, the plan was to say "file ~/Ubuntu One/sample.txt was uploaded to your cloud"
<ralsina> alecu: I remembered as much
<alecu> ralsina, or "file ~/Ubuntu One/sample.txt was and 3 others were uploaded to your cloud"
<ralsina> alecu: I think aquarius wants more of a history thing. We are pushing events to eitgeist, so the jounal has them, right?
<alecu> ralsina, well, right.
<alecu> ralsina, they should be available in the gnome-activity-journal as well.
<alecu> ralsina, but regarding the strings above, we didn't get around to doing it. In fact we don't have bugs for them.
<ralsina> alecu: file yourself one, please ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, we may add bugs for those, and starting next week we can plan on prioritizing all of them.
<ralsina> I am not sure we'll do it, but we better not forget about it either
<ralsina> yes, next week we need to schedule all the bugs
<ralsina> and stop adding new ones (right ;-)
<alecu> :-)
<nessita> hello crowd!
<ralsina> hello nessita!
<nessita> reviews wanted!!! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/tweak-overview/+merge/52124
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<alecu> thisfred, hello!
<alecu> thisfred, I've just added bug #729055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 729055 in ubuntuone-client "File names should be shown on notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729055
<alecu> thisfred, should I assign it to you?
<thisfred> sure
<thisfred> alecu: ok, so show filenames, unless there are n then just show the first and n-1 more?
<alecu> thisfred, yes. This should be on both upload and download, for pending and done.
<thisfred> kk
<alecu> thisfred, also, let's discuss with ralsina the priority of this.
<thisfred> sure
<ralsina> Right now I think it's very not urgent, but next week we'll do a bubble sort on our bugs ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on tweak-overview
<nessita> yes!
<beuno> nessita, I also +1ed, but with a small tweak request
<nessita> looking
<beuno> basically, s/http/https
<nessita> beuno: trivial, fixing it!
<nessita> done, now I need cparrino's +1\
<karni> beuno: I've checked with Guillermo, he'll have a look at the 0 filsize bug today / next week. It's non blocking for me, so it's not a problem.
<beuno> karni, great
<karni> beuno: We also discussed some details on throttling, so I know how to continue (will propose later to his branch)
<beuno> perfect
<ralsina> guys, standup at 11:15 because I have to pickup my kid at school
<ralsina> and lady, of course
<verterok> karni: good news, it's working for get_delta, but not for get_delta_from_scratch :|
<verterok> karni: btw, you are be using get_delta_from_scratch only in specific cases, right? :)
<verterok> karni: I'll file a bug about the size not being there in the get_delta_from_scratch response
<karni> verterok: oh! cool =) yes! I'm a good boy and I do detal_from_scratch only on first run or new volume :)
<karni> first run = after app has been installed, that is.
<thisfred> me moi ich ik yo ego
<alecu>  me
<alecu> ralsina, dobey, nessita, mandel?
<nessita> me
<mandel> me
<nessita> ralsina, dobey?
<nessita> thisfred: go!
<thisfred> * DONE:
<thisfred> ** NEEDSREVIEW bug #702176 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131
<thisfred> ** INPROGRESS bug #702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> ** NEEDSREVIEW bug #702183 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131
<thisfred> ** NEEDSREVIEW bug #723227 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/use-single-notification/+merge/52147
<thisfred> * TODO:
<thisfred> ** NEEDSREVIEW bug #702176 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131
<thisfred> ** NEEDSREVIEW bug #702183 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131
<thisfred> ** NEEDSREVIEW bug #723227 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/use-single-notification/+merge/52147
<thisfred> ** INPROGRESS bug #702172 https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/quota-notifications
<thisfred> ** TODO bug #728722
<thisfred> ** TODO bug #729055
<thisfred> ** TODO bug #702007
<thisfred> ** TODO review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamesh/bindwood/migration/+merge/52193
<thisfred> ** TODO review https://code.launchpad.net/~jamestait/ubuntuone-servers/facebook-contacts-sync-7/+merge/46363
<thisfred> * BLOCKED: No (but need reviews)
<thisfred> * LOVED: http://tinysong.com/gLcF (Swayzak - Ping Pong)
<thisfred> * NEXT:alecu
<ubot4> thisfred: Bug 702172 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/702172 is private
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702183 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control panel in the background and change the launcher icon to urgent when the user exceeds their quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702183
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 723227 in ubuntuone-client "SD creates new notifications instead of updating one (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/723227
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702176 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to open the control-panel to volumes when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702176
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702172 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Syncdaemon needs to send a notification when a folder shared to the user exceeds the owning user's quota (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702172
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (and 1 other project) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 729055 in ubuntuone-client "File names should be shown on notifications (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/729055
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 702007 in desktopcouch "get_all_records does not return records with their attachments (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/702007
<alecu> DONE: built UI for login (bug #725290), modified retry code to be async
<alecu> TODO: finish Sample application that uses DroidCouch (bug #725293), write some docs on how to use it. Do some reviews for thisfred
<alecu> BLOCKED: got the flu, since yesterday feeling like a peace of sheet
<alecu> LOVE: 4 days of weekend because of national holidays
<alecu> NEXT: nessita
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725290 in droidcouch "Get valid OAuth tokens for the logged in user (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725290
<nessita> DONE: control panel UI tweaking craziness. Got a couple of talks with c-parrino and i-vanka to define and understand latest changes. Weekly call. A couple of reviews.
<nessita> TODO: do not get *more* crazy. Implement a better fix for bug #706661. Implement re-design of the services tab.
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes but time left is little
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 725293 in droidcouch "Sample application that uses DroidCouch (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/725293
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 706661 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Improve location of 'Get support' button (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/706661
<mandel> DONE: bug 728339 but I need  to integrate it properly solution so far looks ugly
<mandel> TODO: Bug 727984, bug 727396
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 728339 in ubuntu-sso-client "Main references dbus and cannot be used in those env that do not have it (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728339
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727984 in ubuntuone-client "New IPC signals for windows part (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727984
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727396 in ubuntuone-client "AttributeError: 'Root' object has no attribute 'subscribed' (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727396
<mandel> I know I had a slow day :(
<nessita> ralsina? dobey?
<alecu> aquarius, ping
<dobey> hi
<aquarius> alecu, pong
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #661292 (stable-1-4), fully updated system, reverted launchpadlib for tarmac
<dobey> λ TODO: new maverick-proposed upload, bug #727558, mp3 install in banshee
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 40)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 727558 in ubuntuone-music-store (and 1 other project) "Need to notify user when Purchased Music folder is not subscribed (affects: 2) (dups: 1) (heat: 14)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/727558
<dobey> λ BLCK: None.
<alecu> hi aquarius, since next week I'll be returning to work on non-api related stuff, I wanted to update you on droidcouch
<aquarius> alecu, ok
<alecu> aquarius, I made a project for this here: https://launchpad.net/droidcouch
<alecu> aquarius, it pulls the sources from a git fork I did in github
<alecu> aquarius, I also setup some bugs on launchpad.
<alecu> aquarius, as of now, I'm almost finished with it:
<alecu> aquarius, I made DroidCouch login into Ubuntu One getting sso tokens directly (no browser dance)
<aquarius> good
<karni> alecu: awesome :)
<alecu> aquarius, and it fetches data from one couch db.
<alecu> aquarius, so, what's missing?
<aquarius> is there a small demo application?
<alecu> aquarius, the demo just displays the couchdb json, it's not parsing it yet.
<thisfred> jetpacks?
<alecu> I will be working on that today.
<alecu> and also I think I should write some docs or something.
<aquarius> *nod* Let me know once that's done and I'll take a look at the demo app, but it sounds promising!
<aquarius> docs: yes. Are there inline docs in the code?
<alecu> karni, I surely could use your review on your code.
<karni> alecu: just pulled it :)
<alecu> aquarius, no inline docs as of yet...
<aquarius> *nod* that would be a very good thing to add; otherwise I'll have to write docs by hand, and I'm not brilliant at Java, so it would be hard :)
<alecu> aquarius, there's no comments in Droidcouch proper either. :-(
 * aquarius looks shocked. Shocked, I say
<aquarius> :-)
<karni> alecu: I have the same problems with U1F alecu, I have to work on that as well :<
<alecu> karni, :-)
<alecu> aquarius, I was planning on writing a small article detailing how to use all this.
<alecu> where should I put it? I was guessing in some wiki...
<aquarius> karni, it's less of a problem for u1f -- droidcouch is an API, a library to be used by others, so they need documentation to use it. u1f is a user-facing application, although if you start offering intents to do things like publish files, they will need documenting
<aquarius> alecu, it'll go on the u1 developer site, I think, once that exists
<karni> aquarius: well said
<aquarius> alecu, so just write it wherever you think is ok -- an email to me will be fine if you like
<alecu> ack
<alecu> aquarius, are you already parsing java documentation for the api work?
<alecu> aquarius, should I use the standard java docstrings?
<karni> alecu: When I was reading here, your update, you got me thinking for a second you already use the new registration API! And I was like "whoa he's fast" :)
<karni> alecu: so you pass the SSO credentials, right?
<karni> via those USERNAME and PASSWORD fields
<alecu> karni, yes, I get the credentials from the sso webservice, via the username (email in fact) and password that the user inputs into the login dialog,
<alecu> karni, then the credentials are stored on Preferences, similar to what you do.
<aquarius> alecu, I'm not already parsing it, but only because I don't have any java libraries right now. javadoc would be good,yes :)
<alecu> karni, and if the credentials are still valid the user/pass is not asked again.
<karni> right. I haven't gotten to the dialog yet hehe and I didn't see any layout resource. ok, reading on
<karni> alecu: thanks
<aquarius> alecu, we can go back to the browser dance when we have single-access oauth tokens (which can read/write only one database), if someone wants to use them from android
 * alecu is pretty new to git, so he might have screwed on adding the dialog layout :P
<alecu> aquarius, didn't know about that.
<karni> alecu: that's neat. when we designed with the oauth browser dance, it was decided I _should_ do it that way, because the browser gives the secure context for the user, not like a 3rd party app. but that's a totally different case here, as it's only used for testing.
<alecu> karni, right
<karni> but it'll change with new new API anyway I guess
<karni> so I'll be asking for the e-mail and password + captcha in case of registration
<alecu> karni, make sure to add the username as well when registering... we have been working on the desktop side to add it, because it's needed for sharing folders.
<karni> alecu: oh thanks! I'll note that.
<alecu> not sure if the sso webservice supports it right now, but I understand it will soon.
<karni> makes sense.
<aquarius> alecu, it isn't available, yet :)
<karni> I managed to crash Lynda's system with my PDF file. Would you believe that O_o Oh Adobe..
<CardinalFang> karni, in a previous life, I was astonished and perversely proud that MySQL server runs from Acrobat Reader.
<karni> CardinalFang: ahahah :)
<joshuahoover1> thisfred: ping
<thisfred> joshuahoover1: pong
<joshuahoover> thisfred: you mentioned a freeze exception yesterday but i didn't catch for what or the bug #...do you still need that? i can do the "busy work" but just need some details :)
<thisfred> joshuahoover: you'd have to ask aquarius/ralsina whether we need it. It's for the inclusion of https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-couch
<aquarius> thisfred, which I would like an update on the progress of, when you have a chance :)
<joshuahoover> thisfred: ah, ok, thanks!
<thisfred> It would be a new package, containing a small library, and two low impact utility scripts
<thisfred> aquarius: told you: it's done
<joshuahoover> thisfred: and it would be for universe, correct? (assuming it goes at all)
<thisfred> yep
<aquarius> thisfred, oh, I thought there was somethning outstanding with it?
<thisfred> aquarius: not really, there's one open bug that is not urgent
<thisfred> aquarius: the packaging branch is ready to apply for sponsorship if/when we get a freeze exception
<aquarius> thisfred, blimey, I must have repressed the knowledge that it was done. Nice. :)
 * aquarius uses u1oauthrequest. Excellent :)
<thisfred> aquarius: windows compatibility is not really done (you can use it if you supply the tokens, but it will break if you don't) but that I deemed less urgent, since it does not need to go into natty per se
<thisfred> it now has 97% test code coverage
<aquarius> thisfred, agreed. If you can supply the tokens then it's good. I'd rather have "look, use u1couch (and other u1 urls) from anywhere, if you supply the tokens" plus "if you're on ubuntu we'll fetch the tokens for you by magic"
<thisfred> right. What I'd like to do is give sensible feedback if you don't have ubuntu-sso and don't supply tokens, rather than an error
<thisfred> but that's for 0.1.1
<thisfred> or so
<dobey> errors can be sensible feedback
<thisfred> dobey: sure
<thisfred> dobey: this one isn't\
<dobey> just don't be like "assert token"
<thisfred> I'd prefer not to get a python traceback from a command line tool though
<dobey> which is the "make your users want to punch you in the face" kind of error
<dobey> thisfred: sure. python developers and error handling aren't always peas in a pod
<thisfred> I don't think that's just Python developers ;)
<dobey> sure. ruby developers too probably
<thisfred> In C you get a whole different class of nasty. At least most python code doesn't segfault
<dobey> python makes it very easy to just do "raise SomeError('My code sucks.')"
<dobey> most python code does segfault
<thisfred> not my experience
<dobey> it just happens that it fills your console with 300 lines of useless traceback, than 1 line of "hey, some programmer did something stupid"
<thisfred> It's actually often super useful information you can send to the developer even if you don't understand what it means
<dobey> thisfred: to a user an app crashing is an app crashing, it doesn't matter if it was an assert, exit(-42), raise Foo, or SIGSEGV
<dobey> thisfred: yes, if you know to do that
<thisfred> Sure, but I'm saying most python programs don't crash
<thisfred> Not the ones I use anyway
<dobey> but since users don't always get a dialog saying "THere was an error, report to developers?" it's not really as useful as one might like
<joshuahoover> thisfred: do we have packaging i can point to for ubuntuone-couch?
<dobey> thisfred: you should look through our bugs again then. there are LOTS of SEGVs in there from python stuff
<thisfred> joshuahoover: yessir: https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/+junk/ubuntuone-couch-0.1.0
<dobey> thisfred: Python itself is written in C, after all.
<joshuahoover> thisfred: excellent, thank you!
<thisfred> dobey: yeah, but the core library you have to really work hard to crash. Crashes often happen when interfacing (badly) with C libraries. Or stuff like twisted ;)
<thisfred> CTypes is easy to get wrong
<dobey> yeah but the core library is where potentially good moduels go to die
<thisfred> for instance
<dobey> and most of our python crashes are dbus
<joshuahoover> thisfred, aquarius: here's the ffe for ubuntuone-couch - bug #729117
<thisfred> joshuahoover: awesome!
<dobey> maybe httplib3 will just be Soup
<joshuahoover> thisfred: i'll bring it up today at the ubuntu release meeting so it gets some attention :)
<thisfred> unfortunately ubot4 is on the wrong side of a net split :)
<thisfred> dobey: re dbus: my point exactly, that's mostly due to bad wiring between Python and C code I suspect
<karni> alecu: sorry, I got distracted by HQ. I can test this using local couchDB? ie desktopCouch (I'm mixing up names)
<dobey> thisfred: perhaps, but it's not CTypes. it is a .so module to python
<nessita> reviews wanted! https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/support-everywhere/+merge/52202
 * nessita brbs
<dobey> thisfred: but it doesn't change my point; developers tend to rely more on just doing raise Error() than taking more meaningful action for the user
<dobey> in C, that's not necessarily true since it doesn't have exceptions. SEGVs are pretty much always just bad code somewhere :)
<thisfred> well, in library code that's fine, in application code that's unforgivable
<thisfred> You have to be aware of which you are writing though ;)
<dobey> well, it would be fine if libraries were better documented
<dobey> especially when there are custom error classes
<alecu> karni, by local couchdb, you mean running on the phone?
<thisfred> not disagreeing there
<dobey> because nobody ever documents what exceptions their methods can raise :(
<karni> alecu: I can run it either way. I meant my laptop.
<karni> alecu: or should I provide something like couch.one.ubuntu.com (excuse my lack of couch know-how)
<alecu> karni, you may use straight DroidCouch to connect to a CouchDB running on your laptop, yes. But you won't be using the UbuntuOne couchdb stuff I coded.
<karni> alecu: ok, then what should be the url, that one ↑ ?
<karni> :)
<alecu> karni, btw: you'll need to enable couchdb to listen in other connections other than localhost.
<alecu> karni, you should not be passing an url...
<alecu> karni, what code are you using?
 * thisfred reviews https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/support-everywhere/+merge/52202
<alecu> karni, the u1 url should be picked up automatically.
<karni> alecu: "Find the line: //String HOST = "ADD_YOUR_OWN_COUCHDB_SERVER_HERE";"  it says 192.168.1.10:5984, should I leave it like that?
<alecu> karni, what git repo?
<karni> ok, one sec :D
<alecu> it should be https://github.com/alecu/DroidCouch
<karni> I might be an idiot, but I pulled lp:droidcouch
<karni> ops
<alecu> karni, the launchpad repo is a read only copy of the git, and it's updated every 6 hours or so.
<alecu> karni, let me manually update....
<karni> alecu: that would explain why I didn't find the dialog hehe
<alecu> hehehe
<alecu> karni, done. try pulling again
 * karni pulls
<karni> yup, bzr log say's it's the one
<karni> thanks alecu
<alecu> no prob!
<karni> alecu: you might want to correct the classpath "/home/alecu/canonical/android/..."
<karni> I'll fix it myself to run it.
<alecu> karni, how do I make that location independent?
<karni> alecu: edit the classpath to say something like path="libs/signpost-commonshttp4-1.2.jar" and restart eclipse, it'll catch on
<karni> alecu: alternatively, you can fix the build path and
<karni> alecu: use the "Add jars", which might fix it as well, but the first option works for sure. that's how we fixed mine with Chad
<alecu> I think I did it with "add jars", so I'm puzzled it ended up with the whole path.
<karni> alecu: .classpath in the root, you know. yeah that sux in eclipse then :S
<karni> no idea why eclipse gives absolute path even if the libs are under the project root
<alecu> karni, fixed that, thanks. I'll push it with the docstrings I'm working on.
<karni> alecu: sure, np
<nessita> thisfred: I had to needs fixing your branch about --alert, comment added
<thisfred> nessita: thx
<joshuahoover> dobey: let me know when something is ready for me to test for bug #661292 and i'll do my best to test it right away
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 661292 in ubuntuone-client (Ubuntu Maverick) (and 4 other projects) "Nautilus is not aware of published files (affects: 7) (dups: 4) (heat: 40)" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/661292
<dobey> joshuahoover: sure
<dobey> wondering if i should make a new tarball, or just add a patch
<alecu> karni, were you able to make it work?
<karni> alecu: yes :) nice work man. I got two hints for you
<karni> I was just about to write.
<alecu> please, let me know! I did plenty java a couple of years ago, but it's my first Android project.
<thisfred> nessita: r98 of attention seeking branch pushed with fix
<karni> alecu: First, you have to be very careful with AsyncTasks and grabbing onto Activity context. You pass (Activity.)this to the AsyncTask and hold in a member field. In the mean time of AsyncTask, the Activity can be killed, and you're invoking method on a dead reference.
<karni> alecu: Sure, and you've done a good job :)!
<alecu> ooohhh.... that sounds serious.
<karni> alecu: The solutions are couple (yes, it's called Leaked context)
<karni> one which I found for you (I didn't want to write from scratch) is this one http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3821423/background-task-progress-dialog-orientation-change-is-there-any-100-working/3821998#3821998
<karni> alecu: Although please listen further, becase I personally haven't used saving AsyncTasks that way
<karni> alecu: You can use a weak reference to track if you've still got anything to update http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4220625/android-context-leaks-in-asynctask and if the Activity is gone, there's no UI to update anyway.
<karni> alecu: ah, now I see the first link is the same if not similar to http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4404993/android-asynctask-context-terminated
<alecu> right, I would use a weak reference if I was using python, so it makes sense there.
<karni> Normally, if you have many AsyncTasks, you would hold a reference to them in the Application object
<karni> But since it's just one activity, a demo, you can either hold in in the state Bundle which is persisted
<karni> or just invoke runOnUIThread(new Runnable() {...}); and just check if the field you're updating (i.e. a text box) isn't null
<karni> this is the easiest solution I believe. There's also a way to do it with a handler, but learn one at a time.
<karni> alecu: example from U1F :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/575543/
<alecu> looking
<alecu> karni, I don't understand when updateStatistics is called...
<karni> alecu: this is the only tricki part of AsyncTasks, not holding onto context. in general, they are clean and nice way to handle longer running tasks with UI feedback. (there's also IntentService, but that's much bigger and you don't need that now)
<alecu> right
<karni> alecu: it's called in doInBackground, but since this method is not called on the UIThread (but on a worker thread)
<karni> notice that I update the UI from within it using runOnUIThread( ... )
<alecu> oh, right. I see.
<karni> alecu: so what this does, is: show dialog, call blocking update statistics [which eventually updates UI], and hide the dialog once returned from updateStatistics
<karni> I hope that's a clean example for you :)
<nessita> thisfred: awesome!
<karni> alecu: oh. that way you'll also avoid a NPE in onPostExecute when activity is gone, which I managed to squeeze out (because the Couch part is so good I had no comments :) )
<alecu> karni, I thought you were supposed to update the progress in the AsyncTask.onProgressUpdate method!
<alecu> karni, since that is called in the UI thread already.
<karni> alecu: right, if you have a progress defined as an int or any other sensible value/pair. I'm updating 6 (?) different text fields, and there's no sense in trying to artificially use the onProgress
<alecu> karni, right, you would need to create a "progress" object with all those 6 fields...
<karni> alecu: something of that sort. onProgress is perfect for uploads, downloads, searching, parsing, and such
<karni> alecu: for instance, if you have 50 JSON objects to parse, that's the way you would update, a progress bar, for instance :) with onProgress
<alecu> karni, cool. so, back to "dismiss()"
<alecu> karni, when is mRefreshStatsDialog set to null?
<alecu> oh, and I see that isShowing is checked there as well.
<karni> 1 sec
<karni> oh right. showDialog() is a method that calls onCreateDialog, which then creates the dialog, sets that field, and returns the dialog
<alecu> so, I guess my reference from the task to the activity may still be available, but the view in that activity may already be gone.
<karni> which, in turn, is displayed. when I call dismiss(), if nothing has changed (ie the Activity hasn't been GC'd), the field is probably set - so I check, and hide it.
<alecu> I think I understand it
<alecu> right
<karni> alecu: actually, the activity is your context. so if any of the views isn't reachable, it most certainly means the Acitivty has been killed, and the context is gone
<alecu> right.
<karni> there's nothing holding you from using getApplicationContext(), to which, for example, you could show a toast "Hey, I've finished!"
<karni> but if you would try to display a dialog in such context, it would say "hey man, you even't don't have a Window, so I'm not gonna create that dialog for you"
<alecu> right, and that means a NPE, that means a Force Close.
<karni> this is why a background service cannot pop a dialog - but it can create an activity that looks like a dialog ;)
 * alecu had to look up what NPE stood for
<karni> not necessarily. so called FC is when you have ANR, which is
<karni> Application Not Responding
<alecu> right, blocking the UI thread.
<karni> when you dispatch events on the UI Thread (ie user taps many times), and you can't handle all those events, and slow down, then you get ANR, which you can Force to close, or wait
<karni> exactly
<CardinalFang> karni, it might be a good idea to try out the new(ish) Thread Policy API that enforces no expensive operations in UI threads.  One day.
<karni> CardinalFang: indeed Chad, I had that in mind for some time
 * alecu bows to karni, the android guru.
<karni> alecu: please.. please.. don't. /me bows to CardinalFang , the android guru
<CardinalFang> I am but an egg.
<karni> CardinalFang: you're one of the people who know how much testing U1F is missing, and I wouldn't want it to be perceived as carelessness. I was just pushing features as fast as I could, and that's the result.. It's on my TODO!
<karni> aanyway. alecu, I forgot the second thing. perhaps it was the library path. nice work man.
<alecu> karni, thanks a lot for your input!
<karni> I'll jump out for lunch, have to grab an HDD from my friend, so I'll be back in a while.
<karni> alecu: my pleasure, I'm sure I'll learn tons of Python tricks from you.
<alecu> :-)
 * karni @lunch
<dobey> joshuahoover: i have pushed 1.4.6-0ubuntu2 to proposed, but it needs an archive admin to approve it, so that it gets built/published so you can test it
<karni> the traffic is terrible in Warsaw. even with bus lanes. I'm back.
<dobey> CardinalFang: is bug #591039 fixed now? can you mark it so if it is?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 591039 in desktopcouch (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Cannot import desktopcouch in server environment (affects: 2) (heat: 21)" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/591039
<joshuahoover> dobey: cool, thanks
<CardinalFang> dobey, yes.
<dobey> thanks
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: do we need to get some reviews on your branch? https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch/lp726597
<CardinalFang> joshuahoover, yes, those would be nice.  Perhaps one distro and one from thisfred or vds?
<joshuahoover> CardinalFang: i believe we need to get our reviews on it and then merge and we can propose for an sru that will get reviewed at that point for approval
 * thisfred is on it
<joshuahoover> thisfred: thanks!
<thisfred> CardinalFang: there is not a merge proposal right? So the review is purely informal?
<CardinalFang> thisfred, right
<CardinalFang> thisfred, proposing.
<thisfred> ah ok
<CardinalFang> thisfred,  https://code.launchpad.net/~cmiller/ubuntu/lucid/desktopcouch/lp726597/+merge/52249
<dobey> later all. have a good weekend
<karni> thanks dobey, have a great weekend
<thisfred> nessita: I'm looking into bug #728722, it seems there is a service file already, but just for the backend, though it's confusingly called  com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.service rather than something with backend. Do you think i should rename that, or call the new one  com.ubuntuone.controlpanel-frontend.service or something?
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 728722 in ubuntuone-control-panel (Ubuntu Natty) (and 5 other projects) "control panel should have a .service file so it can be opened through dbus (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/728722
<nessita> thisfred: please add a new file named:
<nessita> com.ubuntuone.controlpanel.gui.service ot similar
<nessita> or*
<nessita> ralsina: you still around?
<thisfred> ok
<thisfred> sounds good
<nessita> ralsina: I'm rounding up the services tab and I would desperately need your review :-)
<lamalex> Guys, people rag on you for not having a good selection in the store, but I want to say I disagree completely. You guys consistently have stuff I'm not expecting to find.
<lamalex> so thanks
<beuno> lamalex, thanks for the comment  :)
<kenvandine> lamalex, i agree... only thing i've gone looking for i couldn't get was AC/DC
<thisfred> later all, could still use reviews on https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-client/use-single-notification/+merge/52147 and https://code.launchpad.net/~thisfred/ubuntuone-control-panel/attention-seeking/+merge/52131 ;)
<lamalex> hahaha kenvandine that's a weird one to not find too
<lamalex> you know
<lamalex> because it' AC/DC
<kenvandine> i wish it was weird
<kenvandine> not available anywhere online
<lamalex> ah
<lamalex> so buy the freaking record
<lamalex> the stuff I haven't been able to find has been stuff that basically only exists on 100 vinyls that some dudes pressed themselve with their beer money
<kenvandine> that too hard :)
<kenvandine> hehe
<lamalex> which I didn't expect to find
<lamalex> but was hoping I might so I could blog about how great U1
<lamalex> is
#ubuntuone 2011-03-05
<karni> beuno: and we have download throttling of all commands :) http://ubuntuone.com/p/g9H/ (GetContent example)
<karni> what's good duanedesign :)
<karni> throttling working both ways \o/ and now I'll get some sleep :) night guys!
<duanedesign> morning all
<kklimonda> o/ duanedesign
<duanedesign> hey!
<duanedesign> how are you my friend
<kklimonda> a little tired, haven't slept much at night but otherwise fine.
<duanedesign> kklimonda: been working hard?
<kklimonda> yeah, but I could go sleep earlier, only I've installed Qt Creator and started playing  with Qt - before I knew it was already 2am
<karni> kklimonda: tell me more. I was improving throttling in the Android app.. before I knew it was after 4AM. And since I got up before 10, didn't have much sleep either :<
<karni> I'll have a cup of tea.
<duanedesign> kklimonda: oh cool
<duanedesign> kklimonda: some of the demos at UDS-N were neat
<duanedesign> kklimonda: using QML and QT
<kklimonda> yeah
<kklimonda> it's incredible how easy it is to create interfaces in QML, and extend them from C++
<kklimonda> seriously, nothing in Gtk+ world comes even close to that :/
<duanedesign> interesting
<duanedesign> there was a project i was working on. We were making a QT version and a GTK version. The GTK version never got to where it needed to be. Then Ubuntu announced it was including QT in ubuntu so we decided the GTK version was no longer necessary
<kklimonda> :)
#ubuntuone 2011-03-06
<niekko> hi, i have a problem with my ubuntu one client. there was an exception (error) on my ubuntu one client and after that several files and folders were deleted (from both local drive and the cloud). at the time of the exception i was editing and saving and odt file, but didn't touch any other files. has anyone encountered this kind of behavior?
<niekko> problem solved, my own mistake after all
<petethepirate> I'm trying to compile some drivers for my tuner card, but I get the error fatal error: linux/ti_wilink_st.h: No such file or directory.  This file appears to be in the source code, I have the headers and source package installed.  What am I missing for this?
<beuno> petethepirate, this is probably no the channel you're looking for
<petethepirate> beuno: what is this channel?
<beuno> petethepirate, ubuntu one
<Elktro> Could someone help me little bit? I cannot sync my purchased music.
<karni> Elktro: Sounds serious. Could you come 10h later in your timezone? The devs start the day around that time (+10h)
<karni> Elktro: you should receive some attention then
<Elktro> Ok. No problem.
#ubuntuone 2012-02-27
<licensed> hello. i would like to know how can i add a folder to ubuntuone (i'm using kde)
<apw> i have an ubuntu one client machine which was connected to my account; i missed when removing an old machine (or theres a bug) but the effect is now i have a machine 'de-authed'.  when i start the ubuntu one client it just goes 'File Sync error. (auth failed (AUTH_FAILED))' in the top right corner, and pops up a new dialog with 'Ubuntu One experienced an error' which is non-interactible... from there i am
<apw> stuck..
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, everyone! :D
<apw> do i expect changes in the ubuntu-one files android app to be synced back to U1 ?
<Chipaca> morning, all
<gatox> good morning ninjas!!
<gatox> wrong channel
<gatox> jejeje
<gatox> good morning u1!
<Chipaca> gatox: good morning master ninja sir!
<gatox> Chipaca, :P
<Chipaca> ok, reboot time
<Chipaca> bbiab
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<mandel> gatox, how did the sprint go?
<mandel> gatox, I mean the ninja one
<gatox> mandel, awesome! we increase the performance of ninja a lot! and now we can handle the highlight of as much errors as we wants in the editor
<gatox> mandel, were you travelling in the weekend?
<mandel> gatox, no, I went to pick up mattgriffin from the airport in madrid and gave him a lift to the train :)
<gatox> mandel, ahh
<mandel> gatox, there is the mobile world blah blah blah happening in barcelona
<gatox> mandel, i thought you went to party to another country
<gatox> jeeje
<mandel> gatox, no no no
<mandel> gatox, I had a birthdate and slept for 3 hours..
<mandel> brithday.. of a date :P
<gatox> jejejeje
<mandel> gatox, I'm off to get some food..
<gatox> mandel, roger that
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ping
<Chipaca> davidcalle: pong!
<davidcalle> Chipaca, nice week-end?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: not as nice as yours :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, it was excellent, yeah
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I'm seriously considering breaking the api of video search :-/
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I've pinged didrocks about a new upload of the lens and he wanted to know if it could wait after beta.
<Chipaca> yeah, waiting for after beta sounds fine
<davidcalle> Chipaca, what kind of change on the API?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: you mind if I push a branch that makes the scope work with both the current api and the one I'm going to change it to?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: move the results list under a dictionary
<davidcalle> Chipaca, sounds fine, I'm curious about this
<Chipaca> so instead of [{'url': ...}, ...], you'd have {'results': [{'url': ...}, ...]}
<davidcalle> Why?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: this would let me include other information in the result (such as the original query, which sources actually responded, in what time, etc)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, sounds nice :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: all things I don't think I''l have time for just yet, but I hope to add those before moving to v1
<Chipaca> v1 would have a separate recommendations api call and things like that
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok
<Chipaca> things to help the client cache smarter
<Chipaca> things like that
<dobey> hmm
<urbanape> morning, all.
<dobey> morning urbanape
<urbanape> Chipaca: fwiw, that's sorta what we did with the N+1 API for Music Streaming
<urbanape> https://one.ubuntu.com/music/api/2.0/
<Chipaca> yarp
<urbanape> quite proud of how that turned out.
<urbanape> still requires the client to have knowledge of the semantics of the app, but at least does away with clients having to compute URLs
<urbanape> (also)
<urbanape> now, if only anything were using it
<briancurtin> morning urbanape. bad news on starting the mac port - i wont have the install disc until tomorrow morning...apple store told me they had it over the phone, then i show up and they exclaim that they dont sell discs in store
<urbanape> h
<urbanape> ha
<urbanape> okay, well, we can do shared screen (VNC or GNU screen) on my computer, if you like
<briancurtin> yeah we can do that
 * mandel back!
<mandel> ubuntulog, briancurtin, dobey, gatox most of ar (except gatox ofcourse) is on holiday, nevertheless lets have the stand up
<gatox> me
<urbanape> me
<dobey> meh
<briancurtin> i didn't type anything yet, but me
<mandel> me
<gatox> ok.... go for me
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed Bug #934502, Bug #934523
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Finish with some tests, fix more ui related stuff.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> urbanape, go
<urbanape> DONE: Nothing
<urbanape> TODO: Working with briancurtin on getting a dev strategy for Mac client
<urbanape> BLOCKED: Not really
<urbanape> dobey: you
<dobey> λ DONE: bug #939797, reviews
<dobey> λ TODO: rb extension bugs, look at twisted g/gtkapplication support/hanging issue
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> briancurtin
<briancurtin> DONE: messed around with changing the windows hard link implementation. still have to support/convert the old ones
<briancurtin> TODO: mac stuff, working with urbanape
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: updated ssl-certificate-dialog branch. Read info regarding ssl and libsoup and qtnetwork,
<mandel> TODO: Look at how I create a squid test case that has an ssl cert so that we can test those failing cases. Talk with dobey on how to approach that in u1-devtools
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> ok, comments or we are done :)
<dobey> fin
<mandel> cool, sorted :)
<mandel> dobey, got a min to talk about u1-dev-tools, how do you fill if I added a squidtest child that allows to use an ssl cert with squid to test that use case?
<dobey> feel
<dobey> and meh
<mandel> dobey, sorry, you know my brain...
<mandel> dobey, I'll assume meh is do what ever you want :)
<dobey> it is "i am pretty ambivalent about it"
<mandel> dobey, ok, I guess that doing a small proof of concept will be a good approach, it can't be that hard
<dobey> well we already have a squid test case. ssl proxies are a given that we need to test
<dobey> however, we can't really ship it in precise i guess; at least not without a freeze exception
<mandel> dobey, I'm not surprised.. I could add that to the sso code, but feels stupid to place it there
<mandel> dobey, I could do some work with it and later talk with ralsina and nessita to see if we use it or add it in sso
<dobey> mandel: well it doesn't matter where we add it; it would need an FFE i think
<dobey> you might as well add it in the right place and get the FFE requests filed
<dobey> is there a bug for it?
<mandel> dobey, yes, I have that feeling to..
<mandel> dobey, I'll create one now
<mandel> dobey, bug 941994
 * mandel wonders what happened with the stupid bot..
<dobey> ugh; sinuses :-/
 * gatox lunch
<brendand> hi - is anyone ok to discuss the new client? i have some feedback - i want it to be constructive
<dobey> which new client?
<brendand> in precise
<dobey> you mean the control panel?
<brendand> must be
<dobey> well, ask your question or state your concern, and maybe it will be more clear to us. :)
<brendand> so, why do we all of a sudden have to install the client?
<dobey> the client (the actual client, which does the actual syncing and everything, is already installed). you don't have to install it. what you have to install now, is the qt version of the control panel (as we are dropping the gtk+ version), becuase along with our switching to qt, some other applications in default install have grown considerably, so we haven't yet been able to find/make the necessary space on the CD to have it inst
<brendand> hmm, that's what i thought. somewhat unfortunate
<dobey> yes, though we are working on it still. ubuntu 12.04 doesn't actually release for 2 months still :)
<brendand> and i gather the long term plan is to make sure it's in the CD by default?
<brendand> (obviously)
<brendand> ok. this next thing is a bit more touchy. i promise i'll raise bugs for these if they are already known
<dobey> well. after 12.04, i don't think the default install image will fit on a CD any more; and it will be 1 GB for memory sticks, as i understand
<dobey> so we will almost certainly be on then; even if we can't be on for 12.04
<brendand> it seems strange to work on a ui which as far as i can tell is functionally very similar to the pre-existing one (which was one of the finer examples of a ui in ubuntu), when there are a few usability issues existing still
<dobey> however, we're still in middle of transition. in a couple weeks, upgrades should "just work" again, but it's a bumpy road at the moment
<brendand> the first thing, which is probably a bug - is that when i first run it it seems to keep 'dropping'
<dobey> not sure which issues you are speaking of exactly. the qt panel was written for us to have one that works on all our supported platforms (windows and linux at the moment, and others in future)
<brendand> also, it's very slow to sync the folder list. not sure what could be taking it so long
<dobey> dropping?
<brendand> well, yes. first it says it's connected. then disconnected and connects again
<dobey> hmm
<brendand> it's usually only on first launch
<dobey> that is odd; since it doesn't cache that itself
<dobey> please open a bug about that
<dobey> and another bug about the folder list speed
<brendand> next thing is a feature...
<brendand> often, for me at least, i have installed a new system and there is a specific file/files i want to get (like i need them *now*). there should be some way to 'sync now' a specific file/files
<brendand> any plans for that?
<dobey> not specifically, though there are i think a few bugs requesting similar ability, and improvement in sync prioritization
<brendand> which package is the best to use?
<dobey> for those previous 2 issues, they are in ubuntuone-control-panel
<dobey> your "sync this folder/file now" request probably would affect it and ubuntuone-client as well
<brendand> dobey - but for the folder sync speed and the disconnecting?
<brendand> ubuntuone-client?
<dobey> ubuntuone-control-panel
<gatox> brb!
<brendand> bug 942078 raised. seems like not a log of logs were attached
<brendand> no bot on this channel?
<dobey> it apparently wasn't happy and ran away from home at some point. i've pinged someone to get it back, but i guess i will have to ping more people after lunch
<dobey> and i need to go get lunch :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping
<davidcalle> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> davidcalle: found a little bug in the remote scope, courtesy of me :-/
<davidcalle> Chipaca, what is it?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: it should be session.props.user_agent, not session.user_agent :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, so I guess the same thing applies for session.timeout
<Chipaca> davidcalle: probably, and that's fortunate
<Chipaca> davidcalle: because 3s is too low :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: the server tries to respond in less than a second, but if you've selected a single, slow source, it might take longer. And, some places on the planet have 5 seconds of ping.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: 3 seconds is, thus, too low for a client timeout
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok. 5 or more? Or no timeout?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: (as an example of a slow source, select only the sohu source, and search)
<Chipaca> 10-15 seconds is probably good. But.
<mandel> anyone has an idea on how to set squid to use ssl certificates?
<mandel> I want to test that we get an issue when trying to connect to a proxy server that has them worng..
<Chipaca> davidcalle: what was your intention when setting the timeout?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, my attention was to avoid searching slowly for a word and having 10 seconds where nothing happens, then seeing search results for the first part of the word for 10 seconds before the actual wanted results.
<davidcalle> intention*
<Chipaca> davidcalle: i see. Well... to do *that*, we'd have to change to Soup.SessionAsync, and change over to async all the talking with the server. Then if a new search term comes in, you just cancel the older one
<Chipaca> davidcalle: it's probably a little late to do that without an exception. But we can try :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: (i mean a feature freeze exception)
<mandel> Chipaca, that sounds like a bug rather than a feature, right?
<Chipaca> mandel: gray area :) but yes
<Chipaca> davidcalle: what say you?
<gatox> back
<davidcalle> Chipaca, if you can cancel running async searches, that sounds good.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: it would require some major changes to the scope's code
<Chipaca> davidcalle: let me throw together a branch and show you :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, yes please :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: what does flush_revision_queue do?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, it commits all the results to Unity.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, when you fire it, everything in the results model is displayed in the Dash.
<Chipaca> ok, the code that calls update_results_model is the one that needs to be reversed
<Chipaca> that's a little bit hairy :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: and when should search.finished() be called?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, when we're finished updating the model. (It turns the spinning dash search icon into the crossed circle icon)
<Chipaca> ok
 * davidcalle reboots
 * gatox need to reboots....... brb!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> wow. the recipe builders must be pretty backed up
<Chipaca> davidcalle: done
<Chipaca> davidcalle: easy peasy :)
<mandel> ok, EOD for me.. my brain is toasted after reading squid3 configurations.. and the compiled version in ubuntu was not compiled using --enable-ssl..
<dobey> rly? that seems like fail
<mandel> dobey, yeah, at least squid3 -v does show the enabled flags
<davidcalle> Chipaca, testing :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, it's amazing! One of the biggest issue using remote calls in scopes... just gone :D
<davidcalle> <davidcalle> Chipaca, testing :)Chipaca, it's amazing! One of the biggest issue using remote calls in scopes...
<davidcalle> Chipaca, it's amazing! One of the biggest issue using remote calls in scopes... just gone :D
<Chipaca> hm, disconnected
<Chipaca> davidcalle: did you say anything after "testing"?
<davidcalle> Yeah, I said you have killed one of the biggest issue using remote calls in scopes.. and that's amazing :)
<Chipaca> heh :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: right now when you cancel a request, the lens is emptied (I'm not sure if it's emptied when you start the search also). This might be suboptimal; maybe we want to leave old results there?
<Chipaca> unsure, tbh
<Chipaca> davidcalle: also, note that in the limit case you'll have the same issue in the local scope, because you run locate synchronously
<Chipaca> i wouldn't worry about that one just yet though
<Chipaca> and now, i'm off
<davidcalle> Chipaca, empty is fine, IMHO only the final results matter.
<davidcalle> And the little spinning thing is explicit enough to say we are working.
<Chipaca> ah, good, because it makes the code a tad easier :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, btw, I've noticed nex recommendations from Youtube
<Chipaca> can you confirm the spinner doesn't stop?
<davidcalle> new*
<Chipaca> yes, i added recommendations for a bunch of sources today
<davidcalle> Chipaca, It doesn't, but I will take more time to chech that.
<davidcalle> check*
<Chipaca> ah, good. I'll go through the code on the train and file a bug if there's anything i missed
<Chipaca> now i've got to run, for reals :)
<davidcalle> Nice evening ;)
<gatox> is there anyone around for a qt review?
<briancurtin> gatox: how in depth is the qt part? i can at least look over it for other things if you want
<gatox> briancurtin, that would be really nice, thanks! https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/overlay-improves/+merge/94828
<briancurtin> gatox: approved, although the other person who reviews should probably be a better Qt person than i :)
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks! :D
<dobey> "Pending build: in 25 minutes" for over an hour :(
<nhaines> dobey: at least it's consistent.  :)
<dobey> eh
<gatox> briancurtin, when you have a moment, if you can: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/934502/+merge/94841 (small branch)
<briancurtin> gatox: sure, will look in a few mins
<gatox> briancurtin, thanks
<gatox> ok, EOD here!
<gatox> see you on wednesday
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/rhythmbox-ubuntuone/enabled-default/+merge/94855
<dobey> ftw
<Chipaca> dobey: +1'ed
<dobey> thanks
<urbanape> briancurtin: finally got qt built. Man, what a beast. Anyway, should be ready to start hacking tomorrow. I'll see if I can get the multiuser screen fixed up.
<briancurtin> urbanape: sounds good, and supposedly the CD will be in my hands by noon according to FedEx
<urbanape> excellent
<urbanape> you going Lion?
<dobey> heh
<dobey> i had fedex site show me "delivery by 3:00 pm" up until 3:00 pm one day. they actually held it in TN for over 24 hours, and it showed up 2 days later. :-/
<briancurtin> urbanape: the CD is for snow leopard, but i may as well just go through with the lion upgrade once i get SL on
<dobey> alright; way past time to head off
<dobey> later
<popey> Is it known that there's a "cannot resolve proxy hostname ()" in the U1 client and in Rhythmbox music store?
<popey> or should I file a new bug?
 * popey files bug 942312 anyway ☺
#ubuntuone 2012-02-28
<Chipaca> popey: BUUUUUG
<karni> Night guys
<Chipaca> *yawn*
<Chipaca> morning, all
<mandel> morning all!
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :D
<nessita> buenos días!
<mandel> nessita, morning!
<mandel> nessita, I have an interesting question for you, got time?
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<mandel> nessita, I've been looking at writing integration tests with squid + ssl so that we can test the cases in which we have a selfsigned and get an error
<mandel> nessita, what happens is that due to license issues the package of squid3 that ubuntu ships does not use the --enable-ssl flag, which means that it does not support that
 * Daviey wonders if it turned out not infact to be interesting, if nessita could redact her offer of time.
<mandel> nessita, with some help from #ubuntu-servers I've got a ppa with squid3 + ssl for the tests.. but, how do we manage this?
<mandel> nessita, should I forget squid and look into a diff path? mock the ssl issues for example?
<nessita> mandel: guh... question, what --enable-ssl provides?
<Daviey> mandel: Do you need a full proxy, or would a stub https server be enough?
<mandel> nessita, http://www1.it.squid-cache.org/Versions/v3/3.HEAD/cfgman/https_port.html
<mandel> Daviey, at the moment we are using a full proxy to try and have the integration tests as real as possible, if not I think I can do mock
<mandel> nessita, I can also do squid3 -v check if the flag was used and skip the ssl tests if it wasn't
<Daviey> mandel: it seems to me that you only need to test as far as the handshake..
<Daviey> we simply cannot enable redistribution of squid linking with openssl.
<mandel> Daviey, I know.. licenses..
<nessita> mandel: would you please tell me what does --enable-ssl provides (without using a link for the answer)? :-D
<mandel> nessita, ppa:lynxman/squid-ssl already compiled for amd64  http://people.canonical.com/~lynxman/squid3/
<nessita> mandel: let's go step by step, I'm trying to understand your issue before understanding one of the solutions (the PPA)
<mandel> nessita, it allows squid to listen connections over https
<Daviey> mandel: if you want to add gnutls support for squid, i'd be over the moon :)
<nessita> mandel: ok, so, without that, you can not set a proxy test to be https://localhost:foo
<mandel> Daviey, no no no, I don't have the time to fix the world :)
<mandel> nessita, yes, that is the issue
 * nessita thinks
<nessita> mandel: if you have the patch file that adds that support, we could add that to our PPA, though I'm not thrilled to do that
<nessita> Daviey: hola!
<mandel> nessita, yes, I'm not happy either..
<nessita> Daviey: what's the licensing issue with that part of squid?
<nessita> Daviey: ping?
<Daviey> nessita: sorry, it's BSD and GPL linking
<Daviey> YOU can do it, WE just can't redistribute it.
<nessita> mandel: I guess a pacthed squid in our ppa can work. We just need the patch to apply, and we can upload the new squid to ppa:ubuntuone/nightlies
<mandel> nessita, is that an ok solution, I mean, I don't want to screw people because of this
<nessita> mandel: is not a problem, as far as I can see, we can check with dobey if he sees any issue, but I don't see one
<nessita> Daviey: thanks!
<mandel> nessita, cool :D
<nessita> mandel: I read your comments to my review. ABout the fakes... why you need to fake the arrow? why not juts letting the code use the real one (since is there in the pythonpath)?
<mandel> nessita, I don't mind using the real one, yet a prefer tests not to relay in real code, I mean, is the arrow is broken, the arrow tests should fail but not the expander ones, but if you prefer not to do that I'm happy to remove it :)
<mandel> nessita, I also misunderstood what you meant with the expanded arg, fixed that, you where right, I called the set_expanded with it rather than store it as false
<mandel> nessita, and removed the @property to use property() to make the code cleaner
<nessita> mandel: so, you're right about that when it comes to 100% pure unit tests. But I personally think that if we *only* build 100% unit tests, we're missing a lot of things. And since we don't have the time to write 100% unit tests and thin layers of integrating modules, I advice to have a test suite that runs relatively fast, and to mock only the strictly necessary
<nessita> mandel: so, unless something is a pain (such as using a socket, for example, or an unpatchable class, or sys.modules, or something like that) I would advice not doing mocking
<mandel> nessita, sure, no problem, what ever is best for the team, I'll remove those, but.. any ideas on how to assert that the correct methods have been called? or should I just test that the get returns the expected value
<mandel> ??
<nessita> mandel: the latter, since testing that methods 'a', 'b', 'c' were called in that order will break the test when we change the method 'a' to be 'z' which does the same as 'a' but is better, for example
<duanedesign> o/
<mandel> nessita, ok, should be a simple change, let me get down to it
<nessita> mandel: or sometimes you test  'a', 'b', 'c' were called, and the we move some stuff around in our internal implementation due to refactoring, and that will break the test (and, depending on the case, shouldn't)
<nessita> hola duanedesign
<mandel> nessita, I think I was just stating that the method was called with the args, but you are right, I'll just assert that the expected value is present
<mandel> nessita, and is easier to remove lines than to add them :)
<nessita> mandel: right. Ack to the setter and _expanded prop
<nessita> alecu: hola! I need some help from your end
<nessita> alecu: would you have some minutes?
<ralsina> good late morning!
<dobey> Daviey: because squid is BSD and openssl is GPL?
<karni> Hey, JAVA devs out there - We're in the review stage of Ubuntu One Files Java Client, which is a library that allows to talk to U1, manipulate files, up/download, etc. If you'd like to give it a go, this is the last branch:
<karni> lp:~karni/ubuntuone-files-java-client/interactive-cli-example
<karni> If you like U1 and code for Android, you may want to find it of interest, too :)
<Daviey> dobey: other way around, but openssl is bsd-like
<mandel> ok, I'm off to have lunch
 * mandel lunch
<dobey> Daviey: because openssl has advert clause then?
<nessita> alecu: ping?
<Daviey> dobey: http://www.squid-cache.org/mail-archive/squid-dev/200406/0011.html
<karni> aquarius: If anyone asks about U1 Java library, I just shouted out we are happy to have initial public preview, as stated few lines above. I'd like to weed out any rough edges with whoever uses it first (including me ;))
<karni> joshuahoover: ↑
<aquarius> karni, cool!
<ralsina> mandel, dobey, Daviey: that probably means noone ever uses squid with ssl, so we canjust skip those tests, I say
<nessita> ralsina: squid with ssl is a way to have a proxy for https, which a lot of people may have (even though is not squid behind that)
<aquarius> karni, we should chat with roberta about it; she's at MWC this week though
<nessita> ralsina: so we need that to build the integration tests
<ralsina> nessita: yes, but we are not going to work around this by packaging an illegal squid for ourselves, are we?
<karni> aquarius: Agreed. Although I prefer to treat it like u1db 'preview' - once we know it's prime time ready, we can announce it.
<nessita> ralsina: is not an illegal squid, as far as I understood it
<ralsina> nessita: it's not distributable
<karni> aquarius: I have a dead simple CLI example, and will probably quickly write a UI-enabled example.
<ralsina> nessita: but I may have missed some licensing subtlety
<dobey> nessita: we would have to each build it ourselves locally
<dobey> nessita: it couldn't be in the PPA
<nessita> dobey: ok, so we can build it in those system running the squid tests, no?
<aquarius> karni, definitely, that's why I want to talk to roberta :)
<dobey> well, unless we used gnutls instead
<karni> aquarius: ah, cool :)
<aquarius> karni, and you and I should chat about it; a blog post by you would be cool, I think
<karni> aquarius: That would be nice :)
<nessita> alecu: you around?
<dobey> nessita: i'm not sure testing that works against squid, will tell us anything useful
<karni> aquarius: Also, this is a silly detail, but I've grown to think ubuntuone-java-files-*client* is not a great name for a library
<karni> aquarius: What do you think?
<nessita> dobey: why not?
<aquarius> karni, well... it isn't, really, but I don't know how Android and Java stuff like this is really named
<karni> aquarius: Same goes for ubuntu-sso-java-*client* - it is a client of the API, but a library to the software that will use it
<karni> aquarius: say, google analytics builds a libGoogleAnalytics.jar
<ralsina> karni: +1 on removing the client
<karni> ralsina: ack
<ralsina> karni: if anyone tries to use it as a server, he will figure it out soon enough ;-)
<karni> aquarius: none of the libraries we use in the u1-files-java-client (we use like 13) have "lib" or "library" in their names
<karni> ralsina: haha
<dobey> nessita: because we're testing against a configuration which noone should actually have anyway. there's no guarantee that squid and IIS and whatever else, all do ssl proxies the same way. we need to test against actual server configurations people will be using
<aquarius> karni, do java things normally get called a "library"? It'd be useful to see what similar stuff is called
<dobey> nessita: also, have you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/942312 ?
<karni> aquarius: I'll google
<karni> aquarius: not really. they just call by names, like commons-logging-1.1.1.jar, jackson-mini-1.9.4.jar, signpost-commonshttp4-1.2.1.1.jar
<dobey> aquarius: things that are libraries do; though people generally refer to them by name as in any other language
<aquarius> dobey, this is my point: I'm not sure the Java world talks about "libraries" in the same way we do
<dobey> aquarius: what way do we talk about libraries?
<nessita> dobey: regarding the first comment, I agree, though since having real configs is very hard (for now at least, on every day testing envs), I would like to have at least one way to test the SSL cert thing
<aquarius> dobey, a block of reusable code, packaged up on its own with the intention of being included in another project wholesale, is called a "library"; in C it's normally called libsomething. Java... I'm not sure they'd call that a library. I think they might call it a jar, for example.
<nessita> dobey: yes to the second, was pinging alecu about it
<dobey> aquarius: in java, everything is a jar. in C/C++ we only name the binaries libfoo.so out of tradition. and to make the compiler command line look nicer. there really isn't any technical requirement that it be that way. in fact, the correct technical term for anything with an .so in *nix is "shared object"
<aquarius> dobey, exactly my point. If a Java person is looking for a shared object to help them talk to U1, would they google for "u1 java library", or something else? I don't know, which is why I asked karni :)
 * karni reads, was googling around
<dobey> aquarius: they would probably search for "ubuntu one java" and see what comes up. they might search also for "class library" or "implementation" or other technically useful terms
<dobey> aquarius: i don't ever search for "library" really when i am looking for some implementation in C or python or whatever
<mandel> karni, call it  jar jar binks!
<dobey> aquarius: it's a term that is a bit too general and will often dilute results
<karni> mandel: heh :)
<pedronis> aquarius: they both use library or package, library to do X or package to do X
<karni> aquarius: dobey: I also stumbled upon this http://www.debian.org/doc/packaging-manuals/java-policy/x104.html
<karni> and this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4177762/naming-java-library-how-to
<karni> Candidates would be: jUbuntuOneFiles.jar , libUbuntuOneFiles.jar
<karni> like jMock.jar, libGoogleAnalytics.jar
<aquarius> libUbuntuOneFiles.jar sounds sensible to me
<karni> aquarius: The library jar name is not such a problem, the project name is. Clearly, as I've stated, I have mixed feelings towards "Ubuntu One Files Java Client" - if we drop client, it just sounds funny :)
<dobey> nessita: what do we need to test with the "ssl cert thing"? we can probably fake it, if it's just to test the dialog and parsing or something?
<karni> aquarius: maybe the project name could contain 'api' keyword, then when we publish Java music library, it have a consistent name
<pedronis> well I wouldn't be surprised by ubuntuone-files-client.jar either
<karni> aquarius: The project name, that is.
<aquarius> "Ubuntu One Files Java library" seems OK to me?
<pedronis> karni: what's the package name: com.ubuntu.one....?
<nessita> dobey: we have those (unit) tests in place, mandel was hoping to also have integration tests like with the rest of the proxy support work
<dobey> karni: are you just wanting to rename the project?
<karni> pedronis: That's also the question. Currently it's com.ubuntu.one.api.files
<karni> pedronis: We're not sure if it should be com.ubuntuone.api.files
<dobey> nessita: and what would it do? ensure that squid serves an SSL cert to us?
<pedronis> karni: I think one.ubuntu.com is the more official url, but not sure
<karni> pedronis: Our U1F Android app is com.ubuntuone.android.files, SSO lib is com.ubuntu.sso
<nessita> dobey: no, to make squid returns an expired cert, or a self signed cert
<pedronis> karni: ah so we used com.ubuntuone for something already, better stick to it then
<pedronis> we own both anyway
<karni> dobey: I'm looking for most sensible name for the project name - I think we have just found a nice name for the jar files.
<dobey> nessita: can we not just shove those types of certs directly into the tests without squid?
<karni> pedronis: nessita: mandel: Do desktop apps use 'ubuntuone' in their package name? (As opposed to com.ubuntu.one...)
<dobey> karni: yes
<karni> In that case we should stick with ubuntuone it seems.
<dobey> ubuntuone-client, ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntuone-control-panel, libubuntuone, rhythmbox-ubuntuone, ubuntuone-storage-protocol
<karni> dobey: Oh, thank you
<nessita> dobey: as far as I understand, no, I think we need to have squid returning what we need for the test. I guess we could patch what cert to return, but I'm not sure we can patch squid so it handled https url using the whole ssl "stack"
<dobey> Album Savings: $57.20 compared to buying all songs
<dobey> nice
<Yancho_> guys after opening ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk i am getting: File Sync error (org.freedesktop.DBUs.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply .. any idea from where I can start debugging please?
<dobey> nessita: i'm not sure why squid has to do anything here.
<dobey> Yancho_: ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon-exceptions.log is probably the first place to look. other log files in same directory would be second
<karni> Thanks for the brainstorm everyone!
<nessita> dobey: as far as I know, we have the test suite X, that we run without having a proxy, and with a proxy setup using squid. The same test suite X has to pass in both scenarios. We also have some specific test suite to be run when squid is setup, and those test suite depend on the "proxy" to have specific settings/values. mandel is trying to add a new suite where the "proxy" is an https url, and thus with that he expects squid to serve all the ssl bits a
<nessita> mandel: correct me if I misunderstand something
<Yancho_> tnx dobey
<dobey> nessita: i understand what is trying to be done. what i don't understand is *why* it has to be that way.
<nessita> dobey: can you please repharse your counterproposal then?
<dobey> nessita: why do we need integration tests with squid ssl support, when squid with ssl support is so unlikely to be the real world situation?
<nessita> dobey: we need a test case with a setup where the proxy  is an https url and the proxy will give ceratin ssl certs to perform different tests. We're doing it with squid since we already have the testscases to do it, but we could do it with another proxy setup (no idea which one though)
<dobey> nessita: *WHY* ? :)
<nessita> dobey: because we need integration tests for the https proxy
<nessita> dobey: how would you do that ^, without having squid configured to provide a https proxy?
<dobey> we need integration tests with real world proxies. i don't think we need those integration tests to be in the normal test suite, but rather something we run in jenkins against actual real-world proxy servers also set up somewhere
<nessita> dobey: I think that's a separated discussion (and it makes sense, but is out of the scope of this talk IMHO)
<dobey> nessita: for now, the way to test that is probably through manual testing
<nessita> dobey: if we can have some sort of automation for this, we should do it. Manual testing does not scale...
<dobey> nessita: then the scope of this talk is squid, and i think we don't need to have integration tests for something nobody is using.
<dobey> nessita: yes, which is why i said it should be in jenkins, and we should have manual tests being run by qa or whoever, until we can automate it
<nessita> dobey: the fact that squid is behind those tests is "coincidence" (in the sense that is the thing we can setup automatically). If you can propose a way to have another proxy setup differently, let's talk about that. And I propose this separated from the fact that we should run the proxy suite for each possible proxy setup we want to support.
<nessita> ralsina: your thoughts? ^
<dobey> i think we should not do integration tests at the moment then, as we haven't the means to do them.
<ralsina> nessita: I did some minor research right now, and there is no free proxy we can use for this
<nessita> ralsina: besides squid, you mean?
<ralsina> and we can't block on it. So I propose we find a way to set one of these on jenkins
<ralsina> nessita: I propose setting up a ssl-squid in jenkins and do a job running the tests there
<nessita> ralsina: yes, that's my proposal as well
<ralsina> nessita: but we can't distribute the squid-ssl package
<nessita> ack to that
<ralsina> nessita: ok then, we agree ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: agree with dobey now :-P
<ralsina> nessita: OTOH, we can't get blocked with this
<ralsina> THERE ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: the point of squid-ssl tests is that there are certain things we can test there, like whether we are rejecting invalid certificates and so on
<ralsina> dobey: I have no idea whatsoever on how to fake that,  unless we recorded a session or something like that
<dobey> ralsina: that seems like something that belongs in a unit test, and not an integration test
<nessita> ralsina: one of the goals is not to fake that (just FYI)
<ralsina> dobey: it can't be a unit test if it depends on the behaviour of other software. That's the whole point of integratiokn tests.
<ralsina> nessita: I know, I was the one that pushed for integration tests for proxys in the first place :-)
<dobey> ralsina: the problem is that tests depending on other software, that nobody is using, isn't useful though. and i feel it's a waste of time to do all the work to make it work for squid, and then we say it works and ship it, and ssl proxies doesn't work for anyone in the real world.
<dobey> ralsina: we effectively have the same statistics as only testing the unit side of it.
<ralsina> dobey: no, because the protocol for SSL proxys is a standardprotocol
<ralsina> dobey: it's like saying that testing agains IIS is not testing HTTP
<dobey> ralsina: IMAP is a standard too. but we all know how well that worked out.
<dobey> ralsina: and it would be true. :)
<ralsina> dobey: yes. This may be more like HTTP than like IMAP, though
<dobey> you will be surprised then i guess :)
<ralsina> dobey: ha
<ralsina> So, nessita, let's think about getting this on jenkins
<dobey> i'd recommend poking the platform/server/debian people to ship squid built against gnutls
<ralsina> dobey: well, that's a great solution to have thought about 3 months ago ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: does it even *have* a gnutls build option?
<nessita> dobey: mandel poke Daviey and apparently they are not doing it...
<ralsina> nessita: whenyou have a slot, I changed the spacing in the argparse thing. (damn, I was so close to get that one through without a needsfixing ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: --enable-ssl; gnutls has compatibility stuff that replaces openssl headers and uses gnutls compat lib instead. don't know if it "just works" though
<nessita> ralsina: ack!
<dobey> nessita: as i understand it, it's just that openssl won't (can't) be done.
<nessita> dobey: sorry, I already contextswitched my brain. Would please give me more context for that?
<dobey> let's wait for mandel
<dobey> ugh, i think sinuses are making my lungs hurt
<mandel> dobey, I'm back, let read the backlog
<mandel> dobey, ralsina, nessita so, yes, the ssl enabled squid stuff is a very strange scenario.. but we don't have numbers about that. If it was not used they wouln'd provide the --enable-ssl flag
<mandel> also, we cannot distribute it, so its a matter of having that in jenkins
<mandel> what I propose if to have the SquidTestCase to check if the --enable-ssl flag was used, and if it was enable the https ports, otherwise skip it
<dobey> mandel: where did you actually discuss the license issues outside of #ubuntuone? did you discuss the possibility of building it with gnutls instead?
<mandel> dobey, it was mentioned.. but was just a proposal. I have not looked into that. I did most of my talks in private with one of our guys from ubuntu-server
<mandel> dobey, there is a bug about that with a won't fix due to license issues (open-ssl) version, I did not look more into using gnutls
<nessita> dobey, mandel: for now, I would discourage trying to build with gnutls, giving everyone's time constraints
<nessita> me
<mandel> nessita, +10000000 ** 100
<mandel> me
<nessita> dobey, ralsina, alecu, briancurtin, standup?
<briancurtin> me
<dobey> not me
<alecu> me
<urbanape> me
<mandel> nessita, remember we have the mac boy ( urbanape) with us :)
<alecu> mandel, after the standup, can you give me a summary update on the SSL issue?
<mandel> alecu, sure, is an easy one :)
<dobey> nessita: are you going to go with the standup, or we will wait forever for ralsina ?
<alecu> mandel, (btw: I'm adding some SSL integration tests to the SD proxy stuff, so I'm adding a dummy certificate and key and some code to set that up)
<ralsina> please go ahead
<briancurtin> while not ralsina: time.sleep(1)
<nessita> DONE: more on bug #933576, reviews, holiday on Monday
<nessita> TODO: the same! :-) also, start conversation about Control Panel's new look on Ubuntu
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: looked at setting tests to use https with squid. --enable-ssl is not there, we need to agree (I think we already did) in the approach. Removed most of the fakes from my ss-dialog branch.
<mandel> TODO: Remove the rest of the fakes, ping nessita +1 to review it. Implement what we agree on about squid + ssl.
<mandel> BLOCKED: not more than usual.
<mandel> next: briancurtin
 * ralsina is currently on his 112th minute on the phone, thanks
<briancurtin> DONE: got started with urbanape, adjusted some tests in the read_link issue to work with new NTFS hardlink impl
<briancurtin> TODO: continue working with urbanape over ssh/screen/mumble on getting the buildout to work, receive my OS X install CD from FedEx and...install it
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: none
<briancurtin> NEXT: not dobey
<dobey> λ DONE: rb nightlies fixes, bug #934235,
<dobey> λ TODO: rb extension bugs, look at twisted g/gtkapplication support/hanging issue
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> alecu
<alecu> DONE: cleanups on disconnections for bug #929207, debugging, fixing tests, natholiday on monday
<alecu> TODO: rework bug descriptions for FFE, finish and submit branches
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> NEXT: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: Compiled PyQt ALL DAY LONG.
<urbanape> TODO: Hacking on the buildout with briancurtin
<urbanape> BLOCK: Nothing, so far
<urbanape> end?
<nessita> any comments anyone?
<ralsina> urbanape: compiling Qt is a rite of passage. Wait for PyQt ;)
<mandel> alecu, how are you writing those tests?
<nessita> if not, I guess is eom!
<urbanape> ralsina: did PyQt
<alecu> mandel, let me summarize what these tests are testing first:
<urbanape> DOUBLE RITE
<ralsina> urbanape: brave man!
<alecu> mandel, SD needs to connect to the sync servers going thru the proxy tunnel. The tunnel listens for a few lines telling it where to connect, and then it forwards all traffic transparently.
<alecu> mandel, but SD needs a "client" to connect to the tunnel and send the connection command (in plaintext) and then it needs that client to switch from the tunnel protocol to the ssl used to transport the SD traffic
<alecu> mandel, so my tests are testing that transition: from plaintext (used to speak to the tunnel server) to SD protocol inside a SSL encrypted channel.
<alecu> mandel, that's why I need to run a fake SSL server. And that SSL server needs a dummy certificate file and a dummy key file, that I generated manually and I'll be including in our tree.
<mandel> alecu, ok, so that is a diff ssl scenario, I wanted to write tests for when the proxy that we are listening to is in a https port. I wanted to ensure that when we go over https and have a cert that is no vlaid we show the dialogs etc..
<rye> wait, so we are going with an external proxy-handling process? Why don't we use some existing one?
<mandel> alecu, I can provide you with code that will generate a random cert instead, is very easy with open ssl
<alecu> mandel, cool, but I'm not sure if we'll have all the ssl cmdline tools in other platforms.
<nessita> ralsina: can I have a review please? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/work-on-windows/+merge/94980
<mandel> alecu, we have the library :)
<alecu> rye, what existing proxy handling process do you propose?
<mandel> alecu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/860638/
<mandel> alecu, some imports are missing, but they are from os, so its easy :)
<ralsina> nessita: sure, in about 10'
<alecu> rye, the idea to build one was so that it uses the same library (QtNetwork) as the rest of our tools, so we have the same proxy support everywhere.
<alecu> mandel, oh, that's lovely.
<rye> alecu, ah
<rye> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/RomanYepishev/UbuntuOne/ProxySupport :)
<rye> why is edubuntu wiki ranked higher in google searches than wiki.ubuntu.com ?
<mandel> rye, because they are educated.. hehehehehe
<dobey> rye: also, the last 2 points on that page are quite valid. and i suspect those tools don't work so well on windows?
<nessita> brb
<alecu> rye, proxytunnel is interesting. I evaluated using similar tools like cntlm, but each tool supported a different subset of options (ie, ntlm authentication, or socks proxies, etc) and supported different platforms, so we would end up depending on a handful of tools.
<alecu> mandel, re: your generate_self_signed_cert() function; is it already on our sourcetree?
<mandel> alecu, no, is work in progress of ubuntuone-dev-tools, feel free to use it and I'll deal with cleaning the duplication :)
<alecu> mandel, great, thanks.
<alecu> mandel, I think for now I'll use the certificates made by hand, but when this landsw on u1-dev-tools I'll switch to it, because my certificate will expire in 10 years :-)
<mandel> alecu, hehe
<mandel> alecu, I'll let you know when it does
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on work-on-windows
<dobey> nessita: did you file a bug, or know of one, about the messaging menu opening the gtk control panel?
<alecu> dobey, I saw it filed under bug #735464
<dobey> alecu: that is a separate bug, though people are commenting on it because they see similar behavior in 12.04 now
<dobey> alecu: but it was originally filed on 11.04, and i suspect a different issue
<alecu> right
<alecu> popey, ping
<alecu> popey, I'm trying to understand the bug with proxy hostnames: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/942312
<alecu> popey, did you have proxies enabled on the system settings while this happened?
<popey> alecu: ooh, i think i see the problem. the dialog where you put your proxy.. if you have it set to "manual" you can leave the other fields blank and it still lets you save that
<popey> alecu: which IMO it shouldn't let you do
<alecu> popey, well, each app could tell if the "hostname" was empty, and ignore the settings
<alecu> popey, in this case it looks like libsoup is the bit where it's failing.
<popey> that shouldn't be necessary really
<popey> I'll file a bug against the networky bit
<popey> also, unrelated to that
<popey> in rb I keep getting a prompt that "Mp3 playback support is not available"
<nessita> dobey: the one about having -gtk mixed with -qt? I did not file it, nor I recall one about it
<popey> i click install and it goes off and does stuff but i still cant play music
<popey> (from the store)
<popey> and when i restart it says the same thing
<popey> is this a known issue?
<dobey> nessita: yeah, the messaging indicator opening the gtk one when you click on it, and using the dbus interface to open the volumes tab
<nessita> dobey: no bug in my radar for that
<alecu> popey, no idea about that rb bug. Let's ask dobey.
<dobey> alecu: no idea. we don't do any magic stuff for proxies there. if the same error comes up there, it could be coming from sso
<alecu> dobey, no: I meant the "Mp3 playback support is not available" bug.
<dobey> nessita: right, i have a fix; though it doesn't open to the "folders" section for the folders, as it just runs the installer instead (which in turn runs the qt control panel if installed)
<alecu> dobey, the issue with proxies is when the user sets the proxies to "Manual", but leaves the proxy host field empty.
<dobey> nessita: but i was looking for a bug to --fixes= for
<dobey> alecu: ok
<dobey> alecu: the mp3 bug is known/filed. i have to debug it still though
<alecu> popey, ^
<popey> ok
<popey> whilst I'm in rb i also have duplicates of all my u1ms music
<popey> i mentioned this previously and someone asked if i could get some info from my machine
<popey> but I dont know what I need to get
<dobey> popey: yes, that bug is filed
<nessita> ralsina: your opt-branch approved!
<ralsina> dobey, nessita: the u1sdtool bug is probably gi/twisted: it blocks waiting for data in a pipe (apparently)
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thanks
<dobey> i know what it is. will probably fix it today, and fix will appear in ubuntu next week
<nessita> ralsina: yeap
<dobey> ralsina: nope. i have similar issues with other non-twisted things doing it as well
<ralsina> nessita: if you have a small bug or two, I may take a look while I do other stuff
<nessita> dobey: I read what ralsina said as 'gi or twisted'
<ralsina> yes, one or the other :-)
<nessita> ralsina: let me look
<ralsina> although it locks inside twisted, it could be caused by the interaction with gi
<dobey> nessita: not sure. control panel qt has same issue
<nessita> ralsina: we have this same behavior on other apps not using twisted
<ralsina> nessita: interesting
<dobey> i think the qt control panel issue is probably easy to fix though
<joshuahoover> alecu, ralsina: for bugs #929207 #929208 #929212 we need to answer pitti's concerns (listed on 929207 & probably consolidate these into one u1 proxy support bug that we land the necessary branches against to make life easier for everyone
<ralsina> joshuahoover: got it, looking
<nessita> joshuahoover: also bug #933729, no?
<nessita> ralsina, mandel: ^
<joshuahoover> nessita: yes! you beat me to my next one :)
<nessita> :-)
<joshuahoover> mandel, ralsina: bug #933729 (http://pad.lv/933729 ) has a comment from pitti w/ a concern he has about handling ssl mismatches that we need to answer
<ralsina> joshuahoover, alecu, nessita: I guess the answers are "no", "because syncdaemon can't depend on (what?)" and "the system, except for authentication which is not standard"?
<mandel> joshuahoover, well.. his concerns are right, we are going to let the user be stupid
<nessita> ralsina: regarding the tunnel process, I know alecu will answer during the day
<ralsina> nessita: cool
<mandel> ralsina, right?
<alecu> joshuahoover, I agree about consolidating some of the proxy bugs
<joshuahoover> nessita, ralsina: those are the FEs i found that needed some additional info/help...the others look like they'll be ok assuming we get them landed soon...i need to follow up on one other http://pad.lv/933010 which is a uife that i didn't notify the doc and translation lists about yet
<ralsina> The only possible source for proxy ssl mismatches is that the user misconfigures the proxy name
<mandel> ralsina, or the  it people that set up the proxy certs are stupid, I have worked in one of those..
<ralsina> But for example, you will get a mismatch if you configure the proxy's IP address instead of the canonical name, so there *may* be benign mismatches :-(
<ralsina> mandel, alecu, joshuahoover: So, basically, I don't care as long as we give a good explanation about the mismatch. Supporting misconfigured setups is not a priority.
<nessita> ralsina: what id you tackle this on you reported? bug #942355
<nessita> what if*
<nessita> (ralsina: speaking of what you asked beore about doing some bugs fixes on the side)
<ralsina> nessita: ok
<ralsina> nessita: should not be terribly hard :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I'll assign that one and another one, JIC
<ralsina> nessita: cool, thx
<nessita> ralsina: though... this one requires a UIFe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/+bug/942025 :-/
<dobey> joshuahoover: we're only supposed to notify docs/translations (probably only translations for this one), after approved though, right?
<nessita> so, no, that one no
<ralsina> nessita: I can do the branch then we decide if we ask for it or not
<joshuahoover> dobey: we have to do it before approval for all UIFEs...to let them know about it and allow them to express their concerns
<ralsina> ok, not that one :-)
<nessita> ralsina: I'm talking about another bug (not the one about the scrolling)
<ralsina> nessita: the email address font size one?
<nessita> yes
<nessita> so, the scrolling is bug fix
<nessita> the font-too-small is UIFe
<ralsina> ack
<nessita> ralsina: I assigned the scroll-fix to you
<joshuahoover> nessita, ralsina: i think http://pad.lv/942025 for the small font size is ok to fix w/o a ui exception but that's just my opinion and definitely not following all the rules ;)
<nessita> joshuahoover: hum, how do you justify it does not require a UIFe?
<nessita> joshuahoover: is changing a "screenshot" of that tab
<dobey> small?
<joshuahoover> dobey: right, "small" :)
<dobey> all the fonts in that app are freakin huge
<ralsina> trivial and obviously wrong and of no consequence? ;-)
<dobey> and, for some reason, bold.
<dobey> oh well, i should get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<joshuahoover> nessita: i guess if we're going to adjust that font size we should have design review it and make sure there aren't any others that need to be adjusted...we're hammering pitti and crew with all these freeze exceptions
<nessita> joshuahoover: +10
<nessita> joshuahoover: I'm putting together an email about the control panel looks
<joshuahoover> nessita: thank you :)
<ralsina> maybe we can do a global "make it fit better" UiFe
<nessita> joshuahoover: so can you please analyze it in detail, when is finished? I have several things I would like to see fixed
<joshuahoover> nessita: yes, i would be happy to
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> joshuahoover: should be sent today
<joshuahoover> nessita: cool, i'll let rtgrant know it's coming and will need some design attention
<nessita> ralsina: oops, text conflict in https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/opt-parsing/+merge/94599
<ralsina> nessita: oops indeed! looking...
<mandel> I'll going to grab a coffee, my brain is failing..
<mandel> will be back in few mins
<ralsina> nessita: should we really import the reactor in the bin script?
<ralsina> nessita: oh, yes we should. Got it.
<nessita> ralsina: yes
<nessita> lunchtime for mw
<nessita> me*
<mandel> ralsina, I'm leaving a little earlier, I'm not feeling very well..
<mandel> ralsina, coffee went out as fast as it went in..
<mandel> I'm off, no feeling well, c u tom
<nessita> bye mandel, get better
<mandel> nessita, thx, really appreciate it
<ralsina> mandel: go take care!
<ralsina> reviews for a very simple branch please? https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-scroll/+merge/95006
<dobey> come on and finish already server rescan
 * briancurtin lunch
<dobey> meh; why oh why is the indicator not turning blue
<ralsina> interesting. Qt suggests localizing the shortcuts like this: _("Ctrl+W") ... let's not do that instead.
<dobey> srsly?
<dobey> le sigh
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> i'm pretty sure the album art for "Nine Inch Nails - The Downward Spiral" does in fact, not involve Three 6 Mafia
<ralsina> dobey,nessita: very simple review -- https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/quit-quit-quit/+merge/95020
 * dobey wonders how to make the indicator think he has a new folder available
<urbanape> should dbus-python pick up qt availability automagically on configure?
<urbanape> would you think?
<dobey> it doesn't have the qt bits in it directly does it?
<ralsina> urbanape: on mac? I doubt it
<urbanape> dobey: it doesn't seem to, no
<dobey> the dbus-pythin qt bits are in pyqt no?
<ralsina> urbanape: you probably need to hack the qt configuration to make it build the dbus mainloop
<urbanape> trying to untangle the order in which to get all these installed.
<dobey> maybe you need to build pyqt again after installing dbus-python
<urbanape> yeah
<ralsina> urbanape: probably need to build qt first so that it has the dbus support configured, then dbus-python, then pyqt
<urbanape> so, Amber once traveled to Russia (before all the Westernization). She had to have a visa to go, but in order to get a visa, she had to have a hotel reservation. Before she could get a hotel reservation, she had to have an airline itinerary. Before she could book her airfare, she needed a visa.
<dobey> urbanape: are we going to try to use dbus there, instead of the mac thing?
<ralsina> urbanape: OTOH, if we go for the TCP IPC, you don't *need* dbus
<urbanape> well, since homebrew has a dbus port already, we wanted to see how far we could get without any particular platform changes.
<nessita> dobey: you can ask thisfred, he did that for the -gtk controlpanel
<urbanape> fwiw, I'd rather have something working and then change it rather than start with a whole other set of assumptions and not know what we might be missing.
<nessita> ralsina: may I ask for a favor when building commit messages? would you please write them as (note the dash, the ending dot, the capitalization, the past tense):
<nessita> - Fixed foo bar baz, yadda yadda doo (LP: #123456).
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! it makes building the changelo much easier :-)
<nessita> (otherwise I edit every commit message by hand)
<ralsina> nessita: changing my pending branches to that style
<nessita> thanks!
<dobey> nessita: why the -?
<dobey> also you already know i hate the (LP: #) in there :)
<nessita> dobey: yes, that's why I don't ask *you* to do it :-P
<nessita> dobey: the - ease the reading of long changelogs, let me point you at an example
<dobey> it looks weird in the commit log
<nessita> dobey:  see the changelog in here https://launchpad.net/ubuntuone-control-panel/trunk/2.0.0
<nessita> ralsina: you too, if you feel curious
<dobey> eh
<nessita> dobey: I think is very important to have the LP: # in there so we can very easily click on the LP link and see what was the bug being fixed
<dobey> nessita: "there" is the changelog or the commit message?
<nessita> dobey: changelog, which is veru easily built if commit messages use that format
<nessita> very*
<nessita> if not, is a pain to write such changelogs
<dobey> how is it being built?
<dobey> some tool is generating it?
<nessita> dobey: I have a tool that generates, but is a little buggy right now so I use it and then clean a bit by hand
<dobey> yeah it's buggy. it requires commit messages to be put in like that :)
<nessita> ralsina: this is great! "- Preserved the scrollbar position when clearing/filling the folder list. (LP: #942355).", just a tiny note, no dot between "list" and (LP: #
<nessita> dobey: you're too mean sometimes :-)
<dobey> the tool should be formatting it and reading bugs out of the branch metadata
<nessita> dobey: perhaps, but I never had (nor wil have, I presume) to make it that good
<nessita> so, for now, mostly bzr log and hand work
<dobey> :(
<dobey> or we can just not make changelog things on the releases :)
<nessita> dobey: I'm -10 to that
<nessita> changelog are very important, from my POV
<thisfred> did we ask the udd people if they have ways of autogenerating sensible changelogs from launchpad information?
<nessita> thisfred: I did not. What does udd stand for?
<dobey> hrmm, i guess the indicator only shows for shares from other people
<dobey> and not new UDFs
<thisfred> nessita: Ubuntu distributed development
<nessita> thisfred: no idea that existed :-)
<thisfred> all the new tools that Elliot showed us a long time ago
<thisfred> so not so new now ;)
<dobey> thisfred: i don't think so, no
<thisfred> nessita: http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/udd-intro.html
<dobey> but it's really pretty simple to write a tool that does exactly this
<thisfred> it's all text
<nessita> ralsina: why quit is QtCore.QCoreApplication.instance().quit() instead of self.close()?
<ralsina> nessita: because it's guaranteed to work
<ralsina> nessita: if the application has a certain flag, it doesn't exit on window closing
<ralsina> nessita: but I am happy to change it to close()
<nessita> ralsina: but that's ok, no? I'm not sure we want to force quit if the app has something setup to not quit
<ralsina> nessita: reasonable
<ralsina> nessita: changing it
<nessita> ack
<alecu> nessita, did you find the cause for the click handler that seemed to make the ping webcalls twice?
<nessita> alecu: not yet (did not try that much yet)
<nessita> alecu: are you hitting it?
<ralsina> nessita: I am slightly surprised that ControlPanel is not a top-level window. Closing it, therefore, requires a small hack, so don't worry about slightly strange code in the next revno ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: why not make it top-level window instead???
<ralsina> nessita: because that means changing a bunch of other things
<ralsina> nessita: the change seems to be much larger
<nessita> ralsina: such as? (really don't know) but seems more correct, no?
<nessita> ralsina: this smells to me like "this bag has a hole in it. Let's attach a container below it so we gather the leaks..." (instead of fixing the hole!) :-)
<alecu> nessita, lol
<ralsina> nessita: let me research it a bit then
<nessita> ralsina: thanks (if you have time, of course)
<alecu> nessita, no, I'm not hitting the issue with the ping
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: here's a good reason: making it a top level window may change something visible, because the top level is a QMainWindow
<ralsina> nessita: and ControlPanel is not a QMainWindow but a QWidget
<nessita> ralsina: wait, now I'm confused
<nessita> the ControlPanel class is supposed to be QWIdget, which is added insise a MainWindow
<ralsina> nessita: there is a QMainWindow, that has a CentralWidget, which is the ControlPanel class
<ralsina> nessita: yes. So i you close ControlPanel, the MainWindow is still there :-)
<nessita> ralsina: then the shortcuts should be added to the QMainWIndow, no?
<nessita> ralsina: I did not notice this in the diff, but the ctrl+foo should go in the main window, from my POV
<ralsina> nessita: yes, which is why this was surprising, now that I see it ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: heh... so we have a plan?
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<nessita> (it sounded weird that we did not have a mainwindow, but honestly did not go to check)
<ralsina> nessita: there is really no need to have a MainWindow for this app. It's more of a QDialog
<nessita> ralsina: nooooooooooo :-)
<ralsina> nessita: but it's not important
<ralsina> nessita: Main Windows have menus! ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: we could have menus ;-)
<nessita> but don't say it out loud :-D
<ralsina> nessita: we have a bug for that,and dobey and I marked it wontfix ;-)
<dobey> heh
<ralsina> argh, my mouse pointer just froze. So I am stuck in this channel. Hopefully noone mentions me in another one.
<dobey> :)
<ralsina> dobey: quassel has a handy "monitor window" where I see my mentions. Shame on you! ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: pushed with the action on the right widget, works and everything.
<dobey> heh
<nessita> YEAH
<ralsina> Not that it didn't work the last two times, mind you ;-)
<ralsina> And thus we win the xmonad market! \o/
<urbanape> briancurtin: well, no matter what order I try to build these, I'm not getting the qt dbus mainloop created.
<briancurtin> urbanape: hmm. i have no idea where to go from there, so i guess its time to google away
<ralsina> urbanape: you probably need to hack qt's config file to build it
<ralsina> urbanape: let me check
<ralsina> urbanape: are you using clang?
<urbanape> yup
<urbanape> uh, no
<urbanape> LLVM gcc
<dobey> urbanape: you might want to see what debian/rules is doing for the python-qt4 source package in ubuntu
<ralsina> dobey: qt builds with dbus support by default on linux
<urbanape> and I've build Qt with dbus support. It's one of the options for homebrew
<ralsina> urbanape: in the resulting binaries, do you have a dbusmainloop file?
<nessita> ralsina: need to change location and computer, will be back to finish reviews
 * ralsina doublechekcs the name
<ralsina> nessita: cool, np
 * nessita -> will be back
<dobey> ralsina: stop confusing qt and pyqt4 :)
<ralsina> dobey: haha
<balloons> afternoon everyone.. I wondering if anyone can tell me how to logout of ubuntu one (the deskop client).. I'm running the up to date version in precise and I can't seem to switch to a different account
<ralsina> ok, there is on one hand, qt4 dbus support, which provides a libQtDbus (modulo operating system naming)
<dobey> balloons: you relaly shouldn't try to use 2 different accounts, as the same user on the system
<dobey> really even
<ralsina> OTOH, there is a dbus mainloop that comes from PyQt
<dobey> ralsina: yes.
<ralsina> urbanape: you may have to edit PyQt's configure.py
<ralsina> So, dbus->Qt->python-dbus->PyQt(with hacked configure.py)
<urbanape> that seems straigtforwardly messy. Like uncooked spaghetti.
<ralsina> urbanape: good news are, we can do a tarball of the whole thing and plop it somewhere else
<ralsina> urbanape: so yes, just like spaghetti
<urbanape> oh, yeah, we'll end up bundling the whole thing together, no doubt.
<urbanape> assuming we don't find the right place to slice it and do away with all that in the end.
<balloons> dobey, I'm attempting to write some testcases ala, http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/opportunity-manual-application-testing.html.. I'm *that* guy :-) I'm trying to logout in order to understand how ubuntu one works for day one.. perhaps I'm missing something
<dobey> balloons: do you want to log back in with the same u1 account, or with a different u1 account?
<balloons> the first run seems to install the client, and then prompt you to login via ubuntu sso.. it must store this info somewhere.. I'm guessing I can just purge and reinstall the package
<balloons> login with the same.. I'm just making sure my tests all make sense
<ralsina> balloons: basically, logging out and in as another user is strongly discouraged because it DOES NOT WORK ;-)
<ralsina> balloons: but if you must try, you can logout by removing your current device from control panel
<dobey> balloons: ok, you open the control panel, go to the "devices" tab, and remove the current device (the one with the bandwidth/etc config under it)
<balloons> ahhh yea that did it
<balloons> interesting.. so logging in / out isn't really recommended/encouraged etc
<balloons> gotcha
<dobey> balloons: it's fine as long as it's the same account you're using
<dobey> balloons: but trying to use a different account, when you've already configured u1, as that local user, will cause a big bucket of problems :)
<ralsina> balloons: suppose you logout as userA, change something, then login as userB. What should happen to userA's changes on disk? Deleted? Uploaded to userB's account? Error?
<dobey> and won't work
<balloons> I get it.. ubuntu one is a bit more than just a cloud folder
<balloons> ok, that worked fine.. So, any other basic tests you can think of to include? I've basically just got a test to install, login and add a file
<dobey> it's not a remote filesystem. it's a file synchronization service.
<dobey> balloons: talk to elopio and rmcbride about u1 client testing of that sort
<balloons> dobey, ok... are they about / in channel ? :-)
<balloons> if you check out that post, i have a bzr branch.. I'm happy to take merge requests. .I would love to see some from the u1 team
<balloons> thanks for your help dobey .. i'll idle in here if anyone has questions
<dobey> balloons: actually, we have a branch for our tests stuff, with a goal to have all the currently fairly manual bits to be automated in jenkins at some point
<balloons> dobey, hmm..  are these QA tests or unit?
<dobey> yes
<balloons> :-0
<balloons> I'm after tests for end-users.. all manual, and focused on pure QA
<ralsina> balloons: QA
<dobey> the client stuff is manual tests right now. but the idea is to automate with mago and such, and run them all the time
<dobey> balloons: elopio and rmcbride are our QA guys
<balloons> gotcha.. guess I should go have a look @ that branch and have a chat with those guys
<rmcbride> balloons: sorry, I've been working in another session. Our current test info is at http://testcases.qa.ubuntu.com/Applications/UbuntuOne/11.10?action=show&redirect=Applications%2FUbuntuOne
<rmcbride> balloons: for the manual stuff
<rmcbride> balloons: the automation efforts focuss around getting those to run in a jenkins instance using various test tools. Mainly we're just automating the web page tests right now, though elopio is engaged in automating the client tests.
<rmcbride> balloons: we follow the stuff int he testcased wiki for our manual testing
<nessita> ralsina: there is a leftover class instance in the ControlPanel widget... could you please remove?
<dobey> i guess i'll have to file a bug
<balloons> dobey, more randomness today.. what's ubuntu one doing with case conductor?
<dobey> with what?
<rmcbride> balloons: elopio has just started setting up an instance for us to start looking at
<balloons> rmcbride, hello.. well I think we should have a chat then.. :-) we (as in the ubuntu qa community) have been looking at it for some time
<elopio> balloons, dobey: we are playing with case conductor at http://www.elopio.net:8000
<elopio> oh wati
<balloons> elopio, small world
<elopio> *wait
 * dobey has no idea what that even is :)
<balloons> caseconductor is a test case management tool ;-)
<balloons> it's being built by the mozilla folks as the successor to litmus
<dobey> oh
<elopio> there it is now. I think...
<balloons> elopio, trying ;-)
<rmcbride> elopio: have you worked out the account activation?
<elopio> rmcbride: nop. I just have to fill the email server information on the config, but I started filling the tests information instead.
<rmcbride> elopio: ah, heh. OK
<balloons> elopio, rmcbride this is great stuff.. i'm going to cc you on an email and send you some background info on our efforts with caseconductor
<balloons> I think we should coordinate our efforts on this..
<rmcbride> balloons: excellent, thanks much, and agreed
<elopio> balloons: I agree too.
<dobey> well at least i accomplished that today
<elopio> I'm going to have lunch.
<elopio> balloons: I'll wait for
<elopio> your email and talk to you again.
<balloons> elopio, yes.. we'll setup a voice chat soon
<balloons> you'll see a mail from me
<balloons> this is exciting to see
<balloons> I suppose I should introduce myself a bit.. I'm the qa community coordinator on jono's team
<balloons> introductions always happen so backwards :-) enjoy lunch
<rmcbride> balloons: I knew someone was incoming in that position. Congratulations and welcome
<balloons> yea.. at some point you figured we'd bump heads eh? ;-)
<dobey> later all
 * nessita -> eod
#ubuntuone 2012-02-29
<Yancho> is the ubuntuone client that ships with xubuntu a bit borked?
<JamesTait> Happy Leap Day, everyone! :D
<vds> JamesTait, :)
<rye> heh, russian search portal, yandex.ru changed the logo to say "The 0th of March"
<rye> i wondered why. Thanks JamesTait, now I know  :)
<JamesTait> :)
<mandel> morning!
<czajkowski> Good morning
<davidcalle> Morning :)
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, Daviey, czajkowski morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi!
<czajkowski> mandel: ola!
<mandel> gatox, may I have a review for : https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-dialog/+merge/94012
<gatox> mandel, yes, on it
<mandel> gatox, is Qt so you should be more that suited for this :)
<gatox> mandel, ping
<mandel> gatox, pong
<gatox> mandel, after setting the direction of the arrow, are you repainting the widget? i'm at Arrow didn't see the rest....
<gatox> wouldn't be better to call self.repaint() from _set_direction? just asking....
<mandel> gatox, yes
<mandel> gatox, I added it, I must have removed it when I was chaging the property from nattys comments, give me a sec
<gatox> mandel, ok
<mandel> gatox, push with the repaint
<gatox> mandel, ok
<nessita> buenos días!
<gatox> nessita, buenas
<nessita> hola gatox
<gatox> mandel, i saw you were forcing the repaint in the expander, if you are adding the repaint to _set_direction, you should remove it from there
<mandel> gatox, true..
<gatox> mandel, do you want me to add those comments or you are working on that right now?
<mandel> gatox, fixing them as you speak :)
<gatox> mandel, ok :P
<gatox> nessita, i answer to your need info
<nessita> gatox: I saw that, I'm still thinking about it
<gatox> nessita, i think is better this way, and the code is cleaner
<mandel> nessita, the ssl dialog branch is updated with no Qt fakes, care to review it when ever you have time?
<nessita> gatox: I'm not convinced of that, but may be. Anyways, if we're leaving it like this, we definitely should rename the signal from showingOverlay to processingStarted/processingFinished
<gatox> agree
<nessita> gatox: giving that a signal called showingOverlay sounds like that the widget is actually showing it :-)
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i wasn't really inspired to name things at that moment :P
<nessita> hehe
<gatox> mandel, let me know when the changes are apply to your branch, i finish the review, and except for those details its fine by me
<mandel> gatox, already there
<gatox> mandel, you forgot to remove this: self.label.repaint()
<nessita> mandel: ack! (forgot to write it, did think about it)
<gatox> mandel, if you are doing the repaint in the arrow now
<mandel> gatox, let me check
<mandel> gatox, you are right, pushing the changes
<ralsina> good morning ubuntuone!
<gatox> ralsina, hi
<ralsina> does alt+tab work on your unitys today?
<gatox> ralsina, alt+tab yes
<gatox> ralsina, ctrl+alt-arrow no :(
<gatox> ctrl+alt+arrow
<gatox> it's really slow to change desktop right now..... i have tu use super+s arrows
<mandel> gatox, hehe same here :)
<ralsina> gatox: I normally don't do multiple desktops. I have to switch apps using the launcher now :-(
<gatox> mandel, i have 9 desktop..... and using super+s is really annoying!
<gatox> or the launcher..... but sometimes doesn't work
<mandel> gatox, I have 4x4 :P
<gatox> wowwww
<gatox> mandel, +1 to your branch
<mandel> gatox, superb!
<mandel> ralsina, let me know if the answer is correct: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/933729
<mandel> ralsina, also, do you have some time for a super fast chat?
<ralsina> mandel: looking...
<ralsina> mandel: +1 on the answer. I think they want bugs with larger scope because it's a bit of a flood.
<ralsina> mandel: and sure, I can chat!
<mandel> ralsina, ok.. I just like little bugs than big ones hehe
<alecu> hello!
<gatox> alecu, hi
<mandel> ok, lunch for me
 * mandel lunch
<nessita> hola alecu
<alecu> mandel, ping
<Chipaca> hi, peoples
<alecu> oh, just missed him.
<alecu> Chipaca, hi there megaboss!
<mandel> alecu, ahg, I was leaving, after lunch maybe?
<alecu> mandel, sure. I was just about to tell you about some ideas to test the ssl without a specially compiled squid.
<mandel> alecu, +1000000000000000 to that, I'll ping you asap
<alecu> mandel, have a good lunch
<ralsina> aha! So alt+tab does work, it just ignores chromium!
<Chipaca> ralsina: unity 2d?
<ralsina> Chipaca: 3d
<Chipaca> ralsina: had any alerts about bamfdaemon kicking the bucket?
<ralsina> Chipaca: Nope
<Chipaca> ralsina: fun :)
<Chipaca> ralsina: you told hr what you had to tell hr?
<ralsina> bamf? As in pulpfiction's "the wallet with bamf written in it"?
<ralsina> Chipaca: yessir!
<Chipaca> ralsina: awesomeist
 * ralsina is dragged kicking and screaming into firefox because not being able to switch to chromium using the kbd is really, really depressing
<ralsina> can everyone else connect to the canonical server? I seem to be unable to
<rye> ralsina, my bip got kicked
<rye> ralsina, switch to another workspace and switch back
<rye> ralsina, bug #937898
<ralsina> rye: cool
<ralsina> rye: is your bip at burst? They seem tobe havingsome routing problem to reach canonical
<ralsina> rye: yay, that fixed it! :-)
<rye> ralsina, interesting, can't get to irc.canonical.com via burst.net, but it is ok locally
<ralsina> rye: the traceroute stalls at canonical-gw.datahop.net
<rye> ralsina, i connected directly
<ralsina> rye: I am starting a second IRC client to do that, too
<nessita> ralsina: hola! you have a slot for those kind of quick branches you usually manage to do?
<ralsina> nessita: of courses
<nessita> ralsina: what about http://launchpad.net/bugs/939509 ? I know is not that fun, but the chicharra team really needs it
<nessita> ralsina: can I assign that to you?
<ralsina> nessita: looking...
<ralsina> nessita: sure, no problem
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> hmm
<dobey> ralsina: can you hold on fixing that bug? it will conflict with a branch i pushed last night, that fixes the indicator to launch the installer (and thus qt panel) instead of gtk panel
<gatox> nessita, this branch is ready for review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/overlay-improves/+merge/94828
<ralsina> gatox: can I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-scroll/+merge/95006  please?
<nessita> gatox: show-erroes reviewed. Looking at that
<gatox> ralsina, yes, on it
<ralsina> gatox: cool, thanks
<gatox> nessita, do you have any bug in mind in particular for me, or i just keep killing the ones in my queue?
<nessita> mandel: there is still a typo in the SSL constants: SSL_REMEBER_DECITION
<nessita> gatox: let's have a mumble, shall we?
<gatox> nessita, ok, now?
<nessita> gatox: yes, give me 5 minutes
<gatox> nessita, ok, i'm already in mumble
<mandel> nessita, sorry, fixing right now
<nessita> ralsina: I'm mumble for our 1-1
<ralsina> hmmmm.... dobey, Iam setting up ubuntuone-developer-dependencies because it's my first u1-client branch in this machine, and it's failing with "epends: ubuntuone-database-dependencies (= 0.208~precise0) but it is not going to be installed" it seems that one depends on postgresql-8.4 that is not available on P?
<ralsina> nessita: going!
<nessita> ralsina: FYI, ubuntuone-developer-dependencies are for the server bits "only"
<nessita> (so, Lucid)
<dobey> ralsina: you don't need that stuff
<ralsina> nessita: ok,makes sense. What's the easy way to get the client dev dependencies then? Because manually it seems to be a lot :-)
<dobey> ralsina: you need to add the nightlies PPA, and do apt-get build-dep <source-package-name> (ubuntuone-installer for example)
<ralsina> dobey: ack, thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: apt-get build-dep ubuntuone-client
<nessita> o what dobey said :-)
<ralsina> thanks, I had not done this since I joined the company :-)
<urbanape> moin
<gatox> need to restart
<mandel> nessita, is fixed
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<urbanape> ralsina, briancurtin: Need to tidy up the U1 Music app. Got rejected by Apple and we need to make some small changes.
<briancurtin> urbanape: so now that i have lion running, i take it brew is recommended?
<urbanape> Yeah, I'm a big fan
<urbanape> compared to older stuff like fink or macports
<urbanape> I suppose I ought to upgrade to Lion, really
<mandel> me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> me
<nessita> ralsina, gatox, alecu, dobey, urbanape?
<gatox> me
<alecu> me
<nessita> dobey, not dobey, ralsina, urbanape, standup?
<nessita> mandel: wanna start, while the rets join us?
<nessita> rest*
<urbanape> mw
<urbanape> me
<nessita> mandel: go!
<dobey> meh
<mandel> DONE: Updated branchesaccording to comments from nessita nadgatox. Worked of the ssl tets although I'll be talking with alecu about the matter in a few mins.
<mandel> TODO: ssl tests. Integrate the ssl dialgo with those tests and assert we do show the dialog when expected.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no
<mandel> briancurtin, please
<briancurtin> DONE: ssh/screen/mumble with urbanape, install osx
<briancurtin> TODO: more mac stuff, and i now have a functional mac, should probably do 1-1 with ralsina if he's less busy with calls :)
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: nada
<briancurtin> NEXT: nessita
<nessita> DONE: control panel design review, reviews, catch up after holiday
<nessita> TODO: propose branch for bug #933576, 1-1 with ralsina, some calls re: U1CP look and feel
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: gatox
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Proposed 2 branches on monday, tuesday holiday, today apply some improves to those branches. Review for mandel and ralsina.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Mumble with nessita to talk about some ui issues.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, go
<alecu> DONE: proposed first two branches for bug #929207 that need reviews, a bit of debugging on two proxy related bugs.
<alecu> TODO: work on tunnel process and SD integration, catch up with reviews
<alecu> BLOCKED: no
<alecu> REVIEWS NEEDED:
<alecu> * https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-server/+merge/95075
<alecu> * https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-client/+merge/95077
<alecu> NEXT: urbanape
<urbanape> DONE: made some progress with briancurtin
<urbanape> TODO: recompile PyQt with the dbus stuff to get the mainloop
<urbanape> BLOCK: None
<urbanape> dobey: europe
<dobey> λ DONE: fixed indicator support to work again, fixed indicator to launch installer (and qt panel)
<dobey> λ TODO: rb extension bugs, look at twisted g/gtkapplication support/hanging issue
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<dobey> ralsina: you don't get out of it because you're a manager.
<nessita> ralsina: TODO: attend the standup :-P
<alecu> urbanape, briancurtin: you guys are probably aware that if getting dbus compiled on pyqt is troublesome you may be able to use the PerspectiveBroker based ipc instead, right?
<nessita> urbanape, briancurtin, alecu: right, since we already have all the PB IPC in place
<alecu> urbanape, we are using that on windows, and it should work on mac since it comes standard with twisted.
<mandel> urbanape, I think I did write that in my crazy, full of typos, email, right? first approach, using twisted pb, later get something smarter
<alecu> urbanape, briancurtin: perhaps you can try with that just to get things running, and then try with dbus to see if it works better.
<briancurtin> yeah, PB is an option to try. ultimately there may be a more mac-specific thing, but PB may get us moving
<alecu> briancurtin, the nice thing about pb may be that we won't be needing to compile pyqt ourselves each time a new version is released.
<alecu> briancurtin, on windows at least we didn't like PB because it runs on a local tcp port, and that can give troubles with some firewalls
<ralsina> sorry, phone call!
<alecu> briancurtin, but on mac I'm not sure if that's an issue.
<ralsina> DONE: design call, mgmt call, some code, misc things, nessita 1-1. TODO: standups! BLOCKED: no
<briancurtin> alecu: good info, thanks
<ralsina> well, I doubt a sandboxed app can open a tcp server
<ralsina> but for theproof of concept? +1 to pb
<mandel> alecu, briancurtin we wanted to be able to use the IOCP reactor to be listening to namepipes and not ports to work around that issue. The main problem with pb is that there is no C implementation for banana
<mandel> which is a PITA and not a surprise..
<briancurtin> mmm, delicious pitas (sorry, kind of hungry)
<rye> re: PerspectiveBroker - how about third-party interaction with the code?
<rye> i mean with the service
<dobey> i wonder how brew/etc will play out with mountain lion requiring signed everything
<alecu> rye, that's a good point. With mandel we started implementing an experimental json over tcp ipc mechanism, as a freaky friday project.
<alecu> rye, but we got sidetracked with other more urgent matters
<alecu> rye, in any case, I agree that PB is not the best way to present an API
<nessita> alecu: and DBUs is? :-)
<gatox> this upgrade is killing my machine :S
<nessita> gatox: lies! :-)
<gatox> nessita, i wish
<nessita> gatox: can I help
<nessita> ?
<gatox> nessita, no, unless you fix unity :P
<nessita> gatox: I can fix that!
<nessita> sudo apt-get remove unity
<gatox> jejejej
<ralsina> yesterday unity was really broken so I spent 2 hours on openbox. Things were *fast*. And nothing had *menus*.
<mandel> ralsina, I broke bash today, that was interesting :)
<alecu> mandel, let's talk ssl around here
<mandel> alecu, sure, so what was your idea :)
<alecu> mandel, my idea is not using squid at all
<alecu> mandel, for the ssl tests any ssl server would do
<alecu> mandel, like a twisted http over ssl server
<alecu> mandel, and make that server listen to CONNECT or other proxy methods
<alecu> mandel, since the thing that you want to test is ssl exceptions the protocol that's tunneled thru ssl is not that much important anyway
<alecu> mandel, what do you think?
<mandel> alecu, I did consider that too, and I think is a good idea, the question know is: is that type of test general enough? if it is not we can simply add it to the sso trunk and forget about touching devtools
<mandel> alecu, and I don't want to touch devtools since it will be an other ffe
<alecu> mandel, right
<alecu> mandel, then probably we can do this tests in sso. The ffe is not that strict for unittests, right?
<mandel> alecu, I'll work on that on sso then since we have a ffe for that, and adding tests is not an exception :)
<nessita> all, I'm going underground for a bit to focus in some hard reafactoring I need to do
<nessita> will not pay that much attention to IRC, if you really need me please say my nickname :-)
 * gatox lunch
<Chipaca> jono: how's things?
<jono> Chipaca, good, man :-)
<jono> about to hop on a team call :-)
<Chipaca> jono: hangouts still working for y'awl?
<jono> Chipaca, indeed :-)
<jono> we love 'em
<dobey> google records them all :)
<nessita> dobey: ping
<dobey> nessita: yes?
<nessita> dobey: is gir1.2-indicate-0.7 a dependency in u1client?
<dobey> yes
<nessita> dobey: yesterday my laptop was broken since sd did not start on a importerror on that
<dobey> in ubuntu
<nessita> dobey: not in nightlies?
<dobey> it's in Recommends
<dobey> or i might have moved it to depends there too
<nessita> dobey: right now the code requires it
<nessita> dobey: when we fix it to be optional, yes, should be a recommends
<dobey> nessita: yes, and there is a bug about it
<cjohnston> are there issues not currently indicated on the status page? the app shows file sync in progress, --current-transfers shows uploads 0 downloads 0 and I know for a fact that not everything is synced
<dobey> duanedesign, rye: ^^ any answer for cjohnston ?
<duanedesign> cjohnston: probably need to look at the logs
<duanedesign> cjohnston: since your last log folder was so big you want to try just the ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<ralsina> nessita: quick question about theindicate bug. Messaging.show_message returns the Indicator. That only seems to be used in the tests. The easiest way I find to make indicate optional is to turn show_message into a noop if indicate can't be imported, but then I have nothing to return. Is that really really bad?
<cjohnston> seem to be some 2012-02-29 10:15:13,345 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled error in Deferred:
<cjohnston> 2012-02-29 10:15:13,345 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled Error
<cjohnston> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cjohnston> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.gnome.zeitgeist.EngineError.DatabaseError: Can't start transaction: 1, cannot start a transaction within a transaction
<nessita> ralsina: hum, I'm not familiar with that code... did you check if dobey was modifying it as well? (I think he was?)
<ralsina> it only has thisfred name on it. I'll ask him instead.
<thisfred> whaddup
<ralsina> thisfred: have 2' to help me with something in the u1-client messaging?
<thisfred> sure
<thisfred> where do I look?
<ralsina> thisfred: give me a sec...
<ralsina> thisfred: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-client/may-indicate/+merge/95204
<duanedesign> cjohnston: is their anything in syncdaemon-exceptions.log ?
<cjohnston> duanedesign: a ton of 2012-02-29 11:43:15,621 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled error in Deferred:
<cjohnston> 2012-02-29 11:43:15,622 - twisted - ERROR - Unhandled Error
<cjohnston> Traceback (most recent call last):
<cjohnston> Failure: dbus.exceptions.DBusException: org.gnome.zeitgeist.EngineError.DatabaseError: Can't start transaction: 1, cannot start a transaction within a transaction
<dobey> ralsina: i guess you didn't see my request this morning then?
<thisfred> ralsina: I think the fact that it returns the indicator is a relic
<ralsina> dobey: apparently not
<ralsina> thisfred: it is used in the tests for something (have not looked)
<thisfred> ralsina: to prevent further confusion, I would make it not explicitly return anything, if we can rework the tests so they don't need it
<ralsina> thisfred: makes sense
<ralsina> dobey: what request?
<dobey> ralsina: i asked you to hold off on that branch, as i did some work yesterday, which will conflict with fixing that bug
<ralsina> dobey: oops, no, missed it. Ok, holding :-)
<thisfred> ralsina: I'm sure I didn't build it that way just for the tests, I think my first attempt was just a mess, and this is a bit of that mess left over.
<ralsina> thisfred: ack, thanks dude!
<dobey> i need to file a bug to link my branch to though, as nobody else filed it yet
<dobey> right now, i really need to get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab then will look at mess fixery
<ralsina> dobey: cool, buen provecho!
<dobey> gracias
<thisfred> ralsina: two tests rely on it, but hopefully they can be fixed by getting the indicator directly.
<ralsina> thisfred: right
<thisfred> ralsina: btw, I've moved back from accounts (I think, barring any disasters, and of course I'll still do reviews and maybe some small branches there)
<ralsina> thisfred: yay!
<ralsina> thisfred: of course you are mostly on u1db, but welcome back to standups, weekly meeting and doing our reviews ;-)
<thisfred> I'll now be focusing on u1db, but when I'm up to speed on that in the next week or so, I may have some time for more general desktop things too
<thisfred> yep
<ralsina> thisfred: also, schedule a weekly 1-1 with me please
<thisfred> will do, what's a good day for you?
<ralsina> I usually have weekly 1-1s with everyone every two weeks or so, depending on how busy we are ;-)
<ralsina> wednesday
<thisfred> ok, I have no time preference, considering I start at 8:30 EST
<thisfred> So after that, anything's good
<ralsina> thisfred: anytime I have free after that time is good.
<thisfred> ok
 * ralsina notices neither wants to actuallyopen calendar and do it
<thisfred> I'm just trying to figure out how to view yours ;)
<thisfred> I have mine open
<ralsina> thisfred: haha, mine should be as well
<ralsina> thisfred: "find a time" is the trick IIRC
<thisfred> ralsina: I think I have yours
<ralsina> thisfred: let me do it
<ralsina> thisfred: ok :-)
 * ralsina wonders how we managed this without technology. Oh, yes, with bits ofpaper and clocks.
<thisfred> ralsina: hmm, it defaulted to an hour, which is probably on the long side, but it won't let me edit anymore
<thisfred> ralsina: nm: I couldn't edit your copy of course, which was obscuring mine.
<thisfred> now, lunch
<ralsina> great, so pastebin.canonical.com, if you have the cookie from a "bad" account, will not let you login, even with a good account, until you remove the old cookie manually. Good UX there :-/
<urbanape> briancurtin: building a new version of the U1 Music app for submission then lunch. Want to pick up after?
<briancurtin> urbanape: sounds good
<nessita> lunchtime!
<gatox> mandel, hey!! Chipaca just told me....... now is: super+shift+arrows
<mandel> gatox, cool, nice to know!
<mandel> gatox, then there is a bug, I see the cheat window when I do it :P
<ralsina> I hate calling the windows key "super". It's at best "adequate".
<gatox> mandel, here it's working fine..... just as ctrl+alt+arrow
<Chipaca> gatox: mandel: shift+super, not super+shift
<ralsina> Chipaca: super-shift != shift-super???? AHHHHHHHHH
<Chipaca> the order of the farols, in this case, does alter the albumrad
<gatox> ah yes
<mandel> Chipaca, hold down shift + super, I see the little window
<ralsina> mandel: shift-super and QUICKLY arrow
<gatox> mandel, i don't see the little window until i release the super key
<Chipaca> I don't see no little window, because i'm in unity 2d
<Chipaca> lurve, lurve, unity 2d
<gatox> ahhhh i'm in unity2d too
<gatox> Chipaca, question :P
<Chipaca> gatox: sarcastic answer
<gatox> Chipaca, and how can i move a window from one workspace to the other?? it used to be ctrl+alt+shift+arrow
<gatox> i tried a couple of combination, but no success
<Chipaca> gatox: that one hasn't changed
<gatox> mmmm so it's not working for me
<Chipaca> gatox: ctrl+shift+alt+arrow?
<gatox> Chipaca, nop
<Chipaca> gatox: you suck
 * Chipaca runs
<gatox> jejejee
<Chipaca> gatox: system settings -> keyboard -> shortcuts -> knock yourself out
<Chipaca> davidcalle:
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ping
<gatox> Chipaca, yep.... i'll do that.... thanks
<davidcalle> Chipaca, pong
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ah! just remembered :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: was going to ask when trunk would be released :)
<gatox> Chipaca, ahhhh it's alt+super+arrow  now
<davidcalle> Chipaca, after beta, yes :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: your latest commit is bad
<Chipaca> davidcalle: *bad* bad
<Chipaca> davidcalle: blow-up-in-your-face bad
 * davidcalle is scared
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I listen.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: what happens if the results are, indeed, unicode, and include non-ascii characters?
<mandel> gatox, I think is the same as one of the combos from ryu..
<mandel> gatox, I cannot remember witch :)
<gatox> mandel, i change it back to the old shortcuts
<mandel> gatox, try Forward+HP -> C.LK -> Hadouken -> Shinkuu Hadouken
<gatox> jejjejee
 * ralsina tries the capcom code in unity, doesn't work
<davidcalle> Chipaca, hmm, .encode("utf-8")?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: what you need to do is first confirm whether they are always unicode (checked: they always come from json.loads, so they are unicode), and then if so, instead of str(thing), do thing.encode('utf-8')
<Chipaca> davidcalle: if they weren't always unicode, you'd have ugly code, or a bug, or a lot of refactoring, or all three :)
<mandel> gatox, we should totally have capcom commands for everything
<davidcalle> Chipaca, got it.
<gatox> mandel, shortcuts FTW
<mandel> gatox, they do sound like a great addition for ninja
<mandel> gatox, if you don't give me vim give me ryu!
<gatox> mandel, well..... you actually have a lot of crazy shortcuts in ninja..... during the sprints the other developers find out about them..... i need to write documentation :P
<dobey> hrmm
<mandel> EOD here, catch you all tom!
<gatox> mandel, bye
<facundobatista> karni, are you in twitter?
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: philosophical question: (in the context of the SSO wizard) why do we have our custom Header that we insert in a QWizarPage layout instead of using the QWizarPage's title and QWizarPage's subTitle?
<dobey> facundobatista: he is mkarnicki on there
<facundobatista> dobey, gracias
<gatox> nessita, it was because of the styling..... and how the wizard show (and in some cases don't show) the title and subtitle depending on the wizard style
<nessita> gatox: can you give a little more details? as in, what we needed that wasn't possible
<gatox> nessita, mmmm..... the font size for example
<gatox> padding.....
<ralsina> nessita: you can't style the title and subtitle
<nessita> gatox: couldn't we set that thru stylesheets?
<gatox> tunning adding the ellipsis
<gatox> nop
<nessita> boo, thanks
<nessita> Next question:
<ralsina> nessita: the wizard is really not-stylable
<gatox> nessita, and some wizard styles don't show title directly
<nessita> why defining this on every QWizardPage?
<nessita>     205     def nextId(self):
<nessita>     206         """Return the next page ID."""
<nessita>     207         return self.next
<ralsina> gatox: we are forcing the wizard style to modern (or something) anyway ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: because originally the pages did not inherit a common class and we never refactored it?
<gatox> i think we are not using that anymore
<dobey> ralsina: you lied; but i guess there's only one spot that will definitely conflict, in that branch
<ralsina> we shouldn't since you guys moved the logic to the wizard
<ralsina> dobey: I lied? How unsurprising. Where?
 * briancurtin lunch
<nessita> gatox, ralsina: so, my gut feeling that that code is not needed is correct, right? (unless we need a custom nextId to be set)
<ralsina> nessita: right
<nessita> ack, thanks!
<gatox> nessita, correct
<dobey> ralsina: i asked you to hold off on that branch, and there's a proposal for it :P
<ralsina> dobey: sorry, I did the proposal before we talked about it
<ralsina> dobey: to show the diffs to others to clarify some points. Forgot to set it to WIP though
<nessita> ralsina: and this wasn't enough to style a subtitle? "The subtitle may be plain text or HTML, depending on the value of the QWizard::subTitleFormat property."
<nessita> (the same applies to the title)
<nessita> ralsina: just trying to understand some code
<ralsina> nessita: that one I did not know ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: would that have worked?
<ralsina> nessita: I don't know. It's not really modern HTML, but a subset plus CSS2
<ralsina> nessita: probably yes
<nessita> ack, thanks again!
<dobey> sigh; google translate doesn't like unicode in urls at all :(
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: one more question... how can I add a widget to a qwizardpage I'm creating "by hand"?
<gatox> nessita, add the widget to the layout of the page
<gatox> i'm not sure i understand the question
<nessita> gatox: I'm reading the qwizardpage doc, and I'm not sure how I can set the page "main widget"
<gatox> nessita, you can extend from QWizardPage and define the layout
<gatox> nessita, i don't know how are you creating the page
<nessita> gatox: I'm indeed extending QWizardPage
<gatox> nessita, so, in the init you can do something like:
<gatox> vbox = QVBoxLayout(self)
<gatox> and add the widgets to that layout
<nessita> gatox: there is no default layout in a QWizardPage?
<gatox> yes.... i don't remember which kind of layout it is
<dobey> people use icons in the weirdest ways, for the things which they aren't icons for
<nessita> gatox: thanks, I'll research from here
<gatox> nessita, you can ask for the layout with self.layout()
<nessita> thanks!
<gatox> and do: self.layout().addWidget
<dobey> ralsina: were you asking about the messages indicator, because someone was not seeing share notifications in it, and was expecting to?
<nessita> ralsina, gatox: is there any signal that gets emitted when a .close() is called in a widget ?
<gatox> nessita, depends on the widget..... but you can overload the closeEvent method
<nessita> gatox: I want to connect to a widget's "signal" when that widget calls .close()
<nessita> destroyed!
<nessita> that's what I want
<gatox> nessita, mmmm i'm not sure about destroyed..... i personally wouldn't use that in python
<nessita> gatox: why not?
<gatox> nessita, i don't know what you want to do..... but in python with the garbage collector i don't know if that works ok....... maybe i'm wrong..... ralsina ^
<gatox> i think i had problems with that in the past.......
<urbanape> briancurtin: back
<briancurtin> urbanape: on phone with USPS, but back in a few mins
<urbanape> k
<briancurtin> urbanape: now im back
<urbanape> cool. mumble?
<briancurtin> logging in
<nessita> dobey: I lost track of the progress on the 'dark grey' bug. Are you doing the UIFe?
<nessita> (yes I'm old and drop packages :-D)
<dobey> nessita: sure, i can
<nessita> dobey: wanna propose the branch for merge, so I can use that?
<dobey> nessita: about to yeah. was filing bugs and proposing my client branch to fix the indicator
<nessita> dobey: thanks
<gatox> need to restart....... my computer is crashing all the time
<nessita> gatox: lies! :-P
<gatox> nessita, please believe me..... is not funny :( jeje
<nessita> gatox: of course I believe you, I was kidding
<elopio> Friends,
<elopio> when I create a U1 contact list on thunderbird, the list is shown nowhere on the website, right?
<dobey> hey now. let's keep it professional! :P
<dobey> elopio: depends on what you mean exactly, but couchdb support is drifting away
<dobey> elopio: so even if you did it the right way (tb UI can be confusing), and it doesn't work, we probably won't be able to get it fixed
<karni> ralsina: facundobatista: I replied to the tweet, thanks. 1) It depends how often picures are uploaded (obviously), which == radio 2) we'll be decreasing the memory footprint shortly, which can also help
<dobey> gatox: was it the alienware?
<facundobatista> karni, how reducing the memory footprint improves battery?
<gatox> dobey, i'm having a lot of issues since the last upgrade (yesterday)
<karni> facundobatista: Decreases paging, which is I/O
<dobey> gatox: maybe it just wants you to reinstall it again :P
<karni> facundobatista: Android prefers to have memory full, only then starts to swap pages. On the initial auto-upload, we're quite a memory hog (in-memory queues).
<gatox> dobey, ohhhh fun..... not
<gatox> jeje
<facundobatista> karni, so probably it's the case
<karni> facundobatista: ralsina: FWIW, we use a very efficient way to detect new photos. We have a lightweight background service, so that's not the problem.
<elopio> dobey: it's like a weird bug. But what you said is probably the best answer for the reporter. Thanks.
<dobey> elopio: so tb has local lists and remote address books, and it can be confusing which one you've created
<dobey> nessita: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/the-darkness/+merge/95239 btw
<nessita> dobey: FINALLY :-D
<nessita> like the name
<nessita> I* like the name
<dobey> ralsina: btw; any word on the product sprint thing?
<elopio> dobey: this is a list of contacts on a U1 remote address book. I think... It's confusing.
<nessita> dobey: btw, where did you get the dark grey color from?
<nessita> dobey: I'm looking at the UBuntu paletter and it does not match
<dobey> nessita: the titlebar on the window
<nessita> Ubuntu palette*
<dobey> ubuntu palette?
<nessita> dobey: I guess we need to change it to the Ubuntu dark grey, which is listed in http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-logo-and-circle-of-friends/
<nessita> dobey: from http://design.canonical.com/brand/Tools/colour_palettes/UbuntuColours.png, I can tell the dark grey is:
<dobey> elopio: don't know if desktopcouch supports that. or if the web ui for contacts does either.
<dobey> elopio: i suspect not
<nessita> dobey: #333333
<nessita> dobey: can you please change that?
<dobey> nessita: why do we need to change it to that?
<nessita> dobey: the agreement with the design team was to stick to the ubuntu palette for this change
<nessita> dobey: so I promised we were gonna use the ubuntu dark grey
<nessita> and I would like to keep my promise :-)
<dobey> then it won't match
<nessita> dobey: I think it will, since the window top bar is a gradient
<dobey> nessita: it's a gradient, and i picked the color at the bottom of the gradient so it would match correctly.
<dobey> and the window borders theme doesn't even use 333333 anywhere within it
<dobey> that color doesn't even appear anywhere within the Ambiance theme at all, actually
<nessita> dobey: the difference is extremely sutil
<dobey> but i can see the edge
<nessita> hum
<nessita> dobey: then we need to run this by design again
<dobey> granted, *i* can see the edge, and people can't even read the text on my screen
<nessita> dobey: yes, you're right, I can also see the edge :-/
<nessita> hrm
<nessita> ralsina: any opinion? ^
<dobey> nessita: but you can only see it because i said i can and you looked harder :P
<nessita> dobey: yes, is very sutil
<dobey> nessita: anyway, i pushed the change
<nessita> I had to use xmag to see the edge
<nessita> dobey: but you're right, it does not look good
<nessita> I wish I had known this discrepancy this morning :-/
<dobey> should have used xmag :)
<nessita> dobey: I assumed the dark grey in the windows was the ubuntu dark grey
<dobey> well we should wait for the UIFe anyway
<dobey> nessita: re: assumption: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=miPPQu2iqts
<dobey> oh, pitti gave the +1. so we just need to decide which color to use
<dobey> :)
<dobey> nessita: in the meantime… https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-gtk/+merge/95252
<nessita> dobey: you're tackling all the easy and fun branches, is not fair :-)
<dobey> it's not fun :)
<dobey> it's a very sad branch
<nessita> ralsina: can I somehow connect a callback to the clicked event of a qwizard cancel button?
<urbanape> ralsina: getting dbus into PyQt4 should be as simple as adding a --dbus=/path/to/dbus/headers right?
<urbanape> to the call to configure.py
<dobey> urbanape: should do, yeah
<dobey> urbanape: i presume you have pkg-config working?
<urbanape> yeah, should be
<dobey> urbanape: what does "pkg-config --cflags-only-I --libs dbus-1" output for you?
<urbanape> -I/usr/local/Cellar/d-bus/1.4.18/include/dbus-1.0 -I/usr/local/Cellar/d-bus/1.4.18/lib/dbus-1.0/include  -L/usr/local/Cellar/d-bus/1.4.18/lib -ldbus-1 -lpthread
<dobey> urbanape: and you have /usr/local/Cellar/d-bus/1.4.18/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/dbus-python.h ?
<urbanape> aha.
<urbanape> no, but it does exist at /usr/local/include/dbus-1.0/dbus/dbus-python.h
<gatox> EOD here! see you tomorrow people!
<dobey> urbanape: so it looks like dbus-python installed it to the wrong place. pyqt4 should be picking up the support automatically in configure.py. but that, and possibly the location of the dbus python package itself are causing that to fail
<urbanape> yup. since the dbus-python wasn't a homebrew recipe, it just installed it straight into /usr/local/{lib|include|&c}
<dobey> ah ok
<urbanape> need to whip up a homebrew formula for it.
<dobey> ugh, where did my postage stamps go :-/
<ralsina> nessita: yes, get a reference to the button (QWizard.button, IIRC) and then use its clicked signal
<mandel> nessita, http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/qwizard.html#button
<nessita> ralsina: I found it, is rejected
<ralsina> urbanape: in theory but I have done nothing like it in the last 10 years or so
<nessita> the specific signal is rejected
<ralsina> nessita: oh, ok
<urbanape> ralsina: I think we figgered it out.
<ralsina> damn, I leave 1 hour and everyone solved everything!
<urbanape> homebrew segregates its stuff off and then links into /usr/local/*
<urbanape> and my dbus-python was installing into /usr/local/*, but pkg-config was not looking in the same place.
<ralsina> dobey: niggle about an older branch already merged, why not have both installer and control panel have the window class be "Ubuntu One" instead of "Ubuntu One Installer"?
<ralsina> urbanape: awesome
<nessita> ralsina: so, I need some input from you
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: which one? http://ubuntuone.com/0H4mGL2S5HaF1PSN5UUW6p or  http://ubuntuone.com/2fLrfst5ueA6MiAQEaFF0y
<nessita> ralsina: I like neither :-/
<ralsina> nessita: looking...
<nessita> ralsina: if we could hide the ---------- bottom line, I would take the first one
<ralsina> nessita: http://ubuntuone.com/2fLrfst5ueA6MiAQEaFF0y has two "default buttons" so, on this choice, thefirst
<nessita> ralsina: can fix that, no prob
<ralsina> nessita: we can!
<nessita> ralsina: how????
<ralsina> nessita: let me think a second ;-)
<dobey> ralsina: well it's ubuntuone-installer, and because that would mean more work, and chanes to both, and more possibility to break
<ralsina> nessita: ok, that is the line above the buttons in a wizard... let me dig a little bit
<ralsina> dobey: yes, but it *is* weird, admit it ;-)
<ralsina> dobey: maybe a low bug for the indefinite future?
<dobey> ralsina: well, i didn't design unity, so… ;)
<dobey> ralsina: a) i wish we could just get rid of ubuntuone-installer. b) i wish the qt control panel didn't hard code everything.
<ralsina> dobey: I don't see how b) applies to this specific thing,but hey,whatever makes you happy, dude.
<ralsina> nessita: I am sure it can be done, but it may involve some 15 minutes of experimentation. Stay tuned ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: in your personal opinion, which one is better?
<dobey> ralsina: the icon
<dobey> which i don't understand why it's not using the same icon as on linux, but hey
<nessita> ralsina: I updated the second screenshot with one that has only one default button
<ralsina> "the same icon as on linux"? The icon is set on designer, it's not hardcoded.
<ralsina> dobey: ^
<dobey> ralsina: set how? it's embedded in the binary as i understand, and if not, then the full path must be listed. because windows doesn't do the Icon Theme Spec.
<dobey> ralsina: and we are using a different icon for the winodws version, than we are on linux.
<dobey> it's not using the ubuntu one icon we use everywhere
<ralsina> nessita: to get rid of that line: the parent() of any QWIzardPage (after they are added) is a QFrame. do frame.setFrameShape(frame.NoFrame)
<ralsina> dobey: well, it's using the icon we are telling it to use. If on Ubuntu we should use a different one, it's trivial to fix...
<nessita> ralsina: can we do that with stylesheets?
<ralsina> nessita: maybe with some weird selector. gatox may know
<ralsina> nessita: but then there will be no line ever (even if we do have buttons) so maybe the second one is a better idea anyway
<nessita> ralsina: you IRL tried it? it did not work here
<ralsina> nessita: nope, I can try to IRL it though
<nessita> ralsina: no rush, I'm leaving. Which one do you like better?
<ralsina> The second
<nessita> ack then!
<ralsina> Ha, pdb really hates it if you have an object called p. p.whatever() gives a syntax error!
<alecu> nessita, ping
<dobey> brb. gotta run a couple quick errands
<alecu> nessita, in your spawn-related code, how did you end up getting the cross platform path to the executable being spawned?
<nessita> alecu: good question!
<alecu> nessita, I need something similar for the tunnel process
<nessita> alecu: the path is multiplatform, but it points to the python script, which in windows, strictly speaking, is not executable
<nessita> alecu: understand my point?
<alecu> nessita, so, via __file__ ?
<nessita> alecu: no, please look at the get_bin_dir in ubuntu_sso/utils/__init__.py
<alecu> looking
<nessita> alecu: the same way we grab the data files
<nessita> dobey: what's the "windows top bar" grey? I'm writting an email to robert
<ralsina> nessita: you want to learn about kcolorchooser :-)
<ralsina> nessita: #3C3B37
<alecu> nessita, so, dirname(__file__)/../../bin
<nessita> ralsina: I know kcolorchooser and xmag, but I'm also very lazy at this time of the day
<alecu> nessita, does that work at all inside py2exe?
<nessita> alecu: that does not work on install
<nessita> alecu: not sure. But surely what you propose does not work on ubuntu installs
<ralsina> nessita: there, doneitfor you then :-)
<nessita> ralsina: thanks! though I recall there was an 'A' in it
<nessita> ralsina: you sure you grabbed the last pixel from the bottom?
<alecu> nessita, right. I see that ubuntu_sso.constants is used for installs
<nessita> alecu: yeap
<nessita> alecu: I was counting on tweaking that if py2exe was a pain
<ralsina> nessita: fromthe bar inside chromium
<ralsina> nessita: same thing for the tabbar inside thunderbird
<nessita> ralsina: ack then!
<urbanape> briancurtin: I'm EODing for now, though I typically get back on once Lex goes to sleep. I'll take a whack at brewing up the dbus-python package, rather than trying to piggy-back it on the dbus brew install location.
<briancurtin> urbanape: the intertubes broke, im back on mumble
<urbanape> briancurtin: I'm EODing for now, though I typically get back on once Lex goes to sleep. I'll take a whack at brewing up the dbus-python package, rather than trying to piggy-back it on the dbus brew install location.
<briancurtin> urbanape: sounds good
<nessita> dobey: remove-gtk reviewed
<nessita> ok, I'm off crowd
<nessita> bye all!
<ralsina> bye nessita!
<ralsina> dobey: do you have any pending reviews?
<dobey> nessita: the bottom of the gradient is the color my branch was using before the 333333 change
<dobey> nessita: #3c3b37
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-gtk/+merge/95252
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/the-darkness/+merge/95239
<dobey> ralsina: https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/installer-not-panel/+merge/95237
<dobey> nessita: ^^ you might want to look at that last one too
<nessita> dobey: ack!
<nessita> but tomorrow, I'm gone now
<dobey> ralsina: that last one is the one that will conflict with your branch
<ralsina> dobey: ok, will take a look at one or two
<ralsina> dobey: why import glib as GLib and right away glib = GLib? in installer-not-panel?
<ralsina> dobey: and the same with pyindicate and indicate
<dobey> ralsina: to avoid the lint warnings
<dobey> "redefinition of previously blah blah"
<SpamapS> Question.. I think its been a few weeks now that U1 periodically says "Downloading XXXXXXXX and 199 other files to your computer" .. I haven't checked.. but.. is U1 broken on my system? Whats the deal?
<SpamapS> BTW, XXXXXXX is always the same file
<SpamapS> (and I'm running precise)
<Chipaca> SpamapS: hm!
<Chipaca> verterok: is that a you, or is it a nessita?
<verterok> Chipaca: ?
<Chipaca> verterok: or was that alecu
<verterok> Chipaca: notifications? I think it's alecu/thisfred
<alecu> probably
<Chipaca> verterok: i know the notification issue was addressed, but i also know chicharra was involed in the fix :)
<verterok> Chipaca: ah, ok. I didn't land the fix for it
<alecu> I remember seeing a bug report for that...
<SpamapS> So, is this a stuck, untrue notification?
<SpamapS> or am I missing files that I should have?
<SpamapS>  3022 clint     20   0  435m  64m 5520 S    7  1.6   3:46.80 ubuntuone-syncd
<SpamapS> It always seems to be taking 5 - 8 % of the CPU .. so I assume its trying to do something
<alecu> hmm... this is the bug I remembered: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/807005
<dobey> there's a different report
<ralsina> SpamapS: probably it's a lot more than 199 files and it just takes a long time
<dobey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntuone-client/+bug/939483
<dobey> alecu: would be a different issue than that filename reset bug i think
<alecu> dobey: it certainly looks so
<ralsina> alecu, dobey: I think beuno mentioned this bug a few days ago
<alecu> ralsina, dobey just pasted the url
<ralsina> he, and he reported it, of course
<SpamapS> ralsina: its always 199 .. and always the same file.
<ralsina> SpamapS: yes, the number is a lie
<SpamapS> ... like the cake..
<dobey> SpamapS: what does "ls -lh ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/*.log" list you as having?
<alecu> ralsina, that number is taken from the events that went thru syncdaemon. Probably something changed with the changes that facundobatista was doing regarding storing some part of the queue on disk.
<alecu> "something changed with the changes" -> doh
<ralsina> alecu: right, and we are only getting the size of the not-in-memory queue or something
<SpamapS> dobey: http://paste.ubuntu.com/862649/
<dobey> the 199 is because there is a limit of 200 items in the queue
<dobey> memory_pool_limit.default = 200
<alecu> ralsina, dobey: data/syncdaemon.conf:memory_pool_limit.default = 200
<dobey> heh
<alecu> ditto :-)
<SpamapS> I see downloads completing..
<SpamapS> and more being added
<dobey> so it probably is updating the notification every time a file completes, and a new item gets added to the queue
<ralsina> now the interesting question is "can we know the size of the on-disk queue?"
<dobey> ralsina: i think that's a question for facundo
<ralsina> dobey: indeed. facundobatista? ^
<SpamapS> I brought this up a while back in discussions. I'd much rather just see the queue length, and any errors. I don't really care about U1 doing its job normally.
<dobey> SpamapS: how many files are you syncing exactly?
<SpamapS> dobey: I'm not sure
<SpamapS> AFAICT, these files were always on this particular machine, I'm not sure why they're being Downloaded again.
<alecu> ralsina, it seems that it's very easy to find out the size of the queue with len(OffloadQueue), but that info is not useful in order to show the same data we were showing.
<dobey> SpamapS: so the notifications do in fact, work the way you want (though i guess we don't have notify-osd notifications for errors); but a change in the underlying behavior of syncdaemon caused this particular issue to occur
<ralsina> alecu: I won't pretend to understand what you said ;-)
<alecu> dobey: SpamapS proposed on u1-discuss we got rid of most superfluous notifications altogether :-)
<alecu> ralsina, sorry :-)
<dobey> alecu: yes, we did that
<alecu> dobey: we did a small part of that...
<SpamapS> dobey: what I don't understand is that the files I see in the queue in magicicada, and the one in the notification, are already on disk.
<dobey> SpamapS: i can't tell you why they're queued
<SpamapS> so, is it just verifying hashes?
<ralsina> alecu: I mean, I don't understand what "the same data we were showing" means in this context. Would weneed to examine the items before they are offloaded to disk and count something?
<alecu> ralsina, well: we know the queue len, but we don't know how many items in the queue are files uploading, how many are files downloading, and how many are random stuff that syncdaemon needs to do.
<alecu> ralsina, not in a clean way...
<dobey> SpamapS: no, they wouldn't be in the content queue if that was the case. i have no idea why it's doanloading them again
<dobey> if they're already there, that is
<SpamapS> dobey: I have a theory
<dobey> SpamapS: "the mayans did it" ?
<SpamapS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/862655/
<SpamapS> because I copied these files from my mac hard drive..
<SpamapS> as root.. they're all owned by uids that aren't 'clint'
<dobey> SpamapS: ah well, yeah, permissions problems are not fun
<dobey> fix it :)
<SpamapS> dobey: U1 may have been spinning for *months* on this
<alecu> ralsina, the notification "aggregator" is loosely coupled with syncdaemon: it listens on a syncdaemon event bus. And the events are fired on that bus when they exit the "on-disk" queue.
<SpamapS> $ find . -uid 501 -group dialout -type f | wc -l
<SpamapS> 3556
<dobey> that'd be a lot of files indeed
<alecu> ralsina, we *could* do a kind of chanchada and send events only to the aggregator before they are sent to the on-disk queue... but it would probably break somewhere else.
<SpamapS> Ok, chowned them all.. lets see what happens
<SpamapS> well the exceptions stopped
<dobey> SpamapS: you might get quite a lot of notifications still, but it should spin down to a stop fairly quickly
<dobey> restarting syncdaemon might make it happen faster
<SpamapS> dobey: yeah, even with it spinning on these forever, the notifications weren't that annoying. I just realized that it was the same file.. over and over.. and same length..
<SpamapS> dobey: I would love to see the full queue length there. :)
<SpamapS> 2012-02-29 14:56:52,930 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon.MuteFilter - DEBUG - Blocking FS_FILE_CLOSE_WRITE {'path': '/home/clint/Pictures/FromMac/iPhoto Library/Originals/2009/Dec 9, 2009/2009-12-09 11.17.27.jpg'} (2051 left)
<SpamapS> 2051 left .. that looks like a queue length
<dobey> SpamapS: yeah, it used to be there. a change in syncdaemon to limit the in-memory queue length broke that though. i've just done some triage on the bug, and hopefully we can get it fixed for precise
<SpamapS> dobey: *cool*
<karni> ralsina: facundobatista: FWIW, I just saw this review on the Android Market (re: the question from twitter) "Android/Ubuntu One/Xbmc = sweet setup, can instantly share my photos with the family @ home on the TV's... I have no issues with battery drain or sluggish performance, I don't get it, it works flawlessly on my end. Do your research people, this is a great app..."
<karni> I do not say there are no battery issues, we will always try to improve in that area.
<Chipaca> karni: stop writing reviews for your own apps, it doesn't look good
<Chipaca> :D
 * karni thought he would trick people..
<karni> Chipaca: I'm the person to know all shortcomings of the app, I wouldn't write such a review :) Now, back to building for the marketz
<dobey> alright, i shouldn't still be here :)
<dobey> later!
<karni> bye dobey
<alecu> bye bye, all!
#ubuntuone 2012-03-01
<SpamapS> just FYI, the permission issue was the problem..
<SpamapS> Perhaps notifications when local failures spike would be nice.
<facundobatista> Chipaca, I wrote the review karni mentioned... he wrote the other one that says that file synchronization from the desktop is blazing fast
<karni> :D
<ralsina> it is blazing! My computer is overheating since I added ~/Pictures as aUDF! ;-)
<karni> ralsina: hahah :D
<karni> Night guys o/
<ralsina> karni: night!
<mandel> morning all!
<czajkowski> morning
<JamesTait> Happy St David's Day, everyone!  I'm not about to attempt to type Welsh.... :D
<czajkowski> JamesTait: just bang the keyboard hit space everyonce in a while
<JamesTait> I was going to say something like that, but I didn't want to offend anyone. :-P
<czajkowski> JamesTait: have foot open mouth insert :)
<JamesTait> czajkowski: You can get away with it, I don't think I would.
<jml> cymru am byth!
<Chipaca> jml: el qué, che?
<Chipaca> JamesTait: morning
<JamesTait> Hey Chipaca. :)
<JamesTait> Something I said?
<czajkowski> oh shinny U1 magically syncs my photos on phone :D
<czajkowski> sweet
<mandel> czajkowski, kudos to karni for that..
<czajkowski> works rather nice didnt know about it till popey just told me
<czajkowski> new phone so just setting it up
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, buenos dias!
<mandel> hm... cute: Failure: ubuntu_sso.utils.webclient.common.WebClientError: Cannot resolve proxy hostname (https)
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> hello everyone!
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> mandel: "For that I wrong this small function" you say!
<mandel> ralsina, wait what?
<mandel> ralsina, looks like my spelling :)
<ralsina> mandel: your blog
<mandel> ah, ups, fixing
<mandel> ralsina, I was certain I could type that.. I don't know what is wrong with my brain/spelling
<mandel> ralsina, did you test if the widget are not showing the correct palette due to the fact that qt uses gtk2?
<ralsina> mandel: QPalette and gtk simply have different ideas about colors
<ralsina> mandel: for example, QPalette has no separate toolbar color
<ralsina> mandel: so it's more a matter of stylesheets
<mandel> ralsina, the style is going to be crazily hardcoded, as in, it wont change if I change the theme..
<mandel> we can have that I suppose
<ralsina> mandel: you can reference palette roles in the stylesheet, I think
<ralsina> mandel: so, if the toolbar color is there for some other role, we can use that as "variables"
<mandel> ralsina, that would be awesome!
<ralsina> mandel: let me check if that's possible
<ralsina> mandel: yes, any color in a qss can be defined as a PaletteRole
<ralsina> mandel: so, you canuse things like http://developer.qt.nokia.com/doc/qt-4.8/stylesheet-reference.html#paletterole
<mandel> ralsina, that sounds like the next step for the style
<ralsina> mandel: yes, but still I have to see if the colors we want are there, and the stupid designer doesn't show hex colors
<mandel> ralsina, well, at least we know we can..
<mandel> ralsina, by the way, alecu is working today, right?
<ralsina> mandel: I would have to check canonicaladmin
<ralsina> mandel: and it's not working for me
<mandel> ralsina, I suppose that;s a yes :)
<ralsina> damn, the closest color in the palette is text and that is 3c3c3c
<ralsina> gatox: you have to talk to HR
<jml> I've just installed a new laptop with precise
<ralsina> gatox: you filed carnaval as "Holiday" instead of "National Holiday". Not the same thing!
<jml> U1 errors out every time I try to log in
<gatox> ralsina, ahhhhh... too late to change that?
<jml> The main window goes grey, and a blank dialog appears with the title "Ubuntu One experienced an error"
<ralsina> gatox: and the 27th swap you filed as holiday too!
<gatox> :S
<ralsina> gatox: perhaps you don't want to have holidays this year :-)
<gatox> ralsina, i want....
<ralsina> gatox: I already approved them because I am stupid.
<ralsina> gatox: so, ping #hr about it
<gatox> ralsina, ok, thanks
<mandel> jml, can you ask rye to give you a hand?
<rye> reading
<rye> jml, do you have ubuntuone-control-panel-qt or ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk installed?
<jml> rye, both.
<rye> jml, mmm, ok, if you shut the control panel down and run ubuntuone-control-panel-qt in the terminal - does it print anything looking like a Traceback?
<rye> jml, also, what is the version of the -qt one?
<jml> rye, which I assume is what happens in the default system installation, since I haven't explicitly installed any U1 stuff in the last two hours
<jml> rye, and I only installed Ubuntu itself 2 hours ago :)
<rye> dobey, ^ do we have both control panels on the cd now?
<jml> rye, no traceback.
<rye> jml, ok, i have an idea
<rye> testing
<jml> strace says it's blocked on:
<jml> futex(0x2dbfa14, FUTEX_WAIT_PRIVATE, 1, NULL
<rye> jml, did it prompt you to add the account? In a window with a weird padding?
<jml> rye, It says "Sign in to Ubuntu One"
<jml> rye, If I had to guess, I'd say it's an HTML widget embedded in a window
<rye> jml, http://ubuntuone.com/3uRI1uTtMVDIptRloDsz6V ?
<jml> mostly because the background around most of the stuff is white
<jml> rye, that's the badger.
<rye> jml, ok, when does the error happen?
<jml> rye, when I enter my email address and password
<rye> jml, sweet, reproduced
<rye> awesome
<jml> rye, hey, I guess that's something :)
<rye> jml, you can try using the -gtk control panel for now, digging into the details now
<rye> ralsina, http://paste.ubuntu.com/863345/
<jml> rye, gtk seems to work
<jml> rye, fwiw, I was entering an incorrect password
<rye> jml, hm, me too :)
<rye> ralsina, qt control panel gets completely stuck if user enters invalid password now - http://ubuntuone.com/4Ub05bg6sJtIrOvr87xGUr
<ralsina> rye: yes, there was a bug in the last release when entering a wrong password
<ralsina> rye: does it still happen on nightlies?
<rye> ralsina, no, that's what in the archives
<ralsina> rye: let me check nightlies, I think it's fixed
<ralsina> rye: still there
<ralsina> rye: but nessita is doing a lot of work on the auth pages of u1cp-qt so it will be fixed soonish
<rye> ralsina, also, why doesn't it shut down on Ctrl+C when it is stuck this way? Same reason why u1sdtool does that?
<ralsina> rye: yes
<nessita> rye: yes
<rye> boo
 * rye likes Ctrl+C
<ralsina> rye: but if you close the window it dies :-)
<rye> ralsina, nope
<rye> ralsina, you can't close the foreground window
<ralsina> rye: let me double-check
<ralsina> rye: right, it's unclosable
<mandel> you have to kill the process.. is a PITa
<karni> czajkowski: Happy to surprize :)
<czajkowski> karni: it;s really cool!
<karni> czajkowski: It's about to get even better :) (low level details :) )
<karni> czajkowski: Thanks!
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> karni: your everywhere this morning ;)
<karni> duanedesign: It's magic
<duanedesign> :d
<duanedesign> :D
<karni> duanedesign: I tent to limit myself to web-and-mobile, so I'm back on being everywhere
 * czajkowski stabs aq
<duanedesign> karni: yeah i need to try and hang here more. Try and hook any users looking for help >.>   <.<
<duanedesign> that way d_obey does not have to always ping me :)
<mandel> ralsina, I'm off to have an early lunch sine I'm a little blocked until alecu is back
<ralsina> mandel: ack, buen provecho!
<duanedesign> C/5
<karni> ralsina: Very cool article you've e-mailed yesterday. The Joel test site link within the article takes you to an even more interesting site full of interesting articles. I've read somein the night.
<karni> ralsina: I am totally for that degree of automation, and I strive to work in that direction.
<karni> ralsina: re: "Here's an apk" - I often do that. When there's a bug report, and I fix it, I often post a link to an apk so that the person can see if it fixes the problem :)
<karni> ralsina: The build of U1F is to ant commands (ant setup; ant release) - one too much ;) I'll write a script that downloads that stuff, and builds it :)
<ralsina> karni: thanks! one interesting thing about jenkins is the artifacts archive. So, suppose you want to see if something was broken in revno xyz, you jut go to that build, get the  artifact (the apk in your case) and there you go
<ralsina> karni: imagine doing bisection IRL by trying a few apks toseewhere you broke something ;-)
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: I'm around, but the repair guys arrived 30 minutes ago and they are reassembling a working air conditioner in my living room.
<alecu> mandel, I'll be back in 15 minutes or so.
<ralsina> alecu: ok!
<karni> ralsina: Yeah, the artifact archive is great. I can't wait to start using that stuff. The java lib I wrote will be the first one to use that, I think.
<dobey> rye: i think neither are on the CD now. -gtk was, and should be removed now. -qt is installed by the installer
<dobey> rye, nessita, ralsina: also, the ubuntuone-control-panel-qt ^C issue is not the same as u1sdtool.
<nessita> dobey: what's the difference?
<dobey> nessita: the qt panel is just ignoring the KeyboardInterrupt inside the loading event handler thing
<nessita> it is? hum
<nessita> gatox: does that ring any bell? ^
<dobey> nessita: run it in a terminal, hit ^C, and look at what gets printed :)
<gatox> nessita, dobey is running using qtreactor?
<nessita> gatox: nopes, plain qt mainloop
<gatox> the qt loop by default ignore that....
<nessita> why? :-/
<gatox> when we have it using qtreactor, it allows keyboard interrupt
<dobey> it's an easy fix either way; unlike the twisted+glib issue
<dobey> which also seems to happen with glib2reactor, not just gireactor
<Chipaca> davidcalle: hi there
<davidcalle> Hi Chipaca
<ralsina> dobey, nessita, gatox: turns out PyQt apps ignore ^C by default
<dobey> ralsina: yes, gatox just said that :)
<Chipaca> davidcalle: yesterday I added a source, and the scope picked it up, but the lens (in unity 2d) did not update the labels. Is there a reason you're using strings of numeric ids for the labels ids? I'm presuming it doesn't update the label of a filter it already "has"
<ralsina> dobey: hey, I am reading the backlog top-down ;-)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, are you sure it's not a Unity-2D-not-updating-labels-at-all issue?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: so, before the new source was added there were [foo] [bar] [baz] source filters; then I added quux after foo, and the lens displayed [foo] [bar] [baz] [baz]
<ralsina> nessita: the "why" is really "it's a bug in PyQt that is not trivial to fix, and has been there since ever"
<Chipaca> and [bar] was actually quux, the first [baz] was bar, and the second [baz] was baz
<nessita> ralsina: booooo :-)
<gatox> ralsina, nessita it's a way to "fix" that it seems.... but both are really hackish
<nessita> gatox: no worries
<ralsina> gatox: using signal.signal?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: I'll debug later to see if using numerical ids is indeed the problem; I wanted to check with you if there was a reason to not use just the source name as the id
<davidcalle> Chipace, can we test it now? I'd like to check if it happens on 3D. Can you add a fake source in 5 min?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: but that would by lying!
<Chipaca> davidcalle: <grins evily>
<gatox> ralsina, that's one..... but you have to use another key combination...... because ^C can be valid for the ui
<davidcalle> Chipaca,  :D
<Chipaca> davidcalle: tell me when to add it, and it will be added
<ralsina> gatox: but ctrl-c on the UI won't be caught by signal.signal
<ralsina> gatox: only ctrl-c on the terminal
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok, I'm raising the frequency of source updates.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: removing from the middle of the list probably presents the same problem
<gatox> ralsina, really?? so that would be ok
<ralsina> gatox: just import signal, signal.signal(signal.SIGINT, signal.SIG_DFL) should do it
<pedronis> aquarius: in a meeting? ping me when you can
<ralsina> gatox: the way Ctrl-C works, is the terminal gets the keycode, and sends the signal to its foreground job
<nessita> ralsina: stop distracting gatox with fun stuff! :-D
<nessita> ralsina: wanna propose a branch with that? :-)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm ready, mess with the sources when you want :)
<ralsina> nessita: then assign me the bug :-D
<nessita> rye: then file me the bug :-P
<gatox> ralsina, great... i'll try it later :P
<nessita> gatox: you mean after 5pm? :-D
<gatox> nessita, of course! ninja has the same problem
<gatox> jejeje
<ralsina> gatox: hands off, I will fix it ;-)
 * nessita is on mode bitch on
<gatox> ralsina, :P
 * ralsina uses evil manager power to steal easy bugs
<nessita> careful crowd, PMS is knocking at the door
<nessita> dobey: any ring bells in the test failure here? https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-client/installer-not-panel/+merge/95237
<Chipaca> davidcalle: there
<Chipaca> davidcalle: added one at the beginning
<rye> ummm
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I've seen Fake appearing, without issue.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: at the beginning, or at the end?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, end
<Chipaca> i added it at the end, then realized it wouldn't demonstrate the problem, moved it to the beginning
<Chipaca> so it's now at the beginning
<alecu> mandel, I'm back, let me know when I can be of help.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok, you were right, my sources/results don't match.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: so if it's updated the list of sources since I said "added one at the beginning", and it's still at the end, you're seeing the issue. Test it out by trying to click the first remote source.
<Chipaca> there ya go :)
<ralsina> rye: I added bug 944012
<ralsina> rye: I added bug #944012
<dobey> nessita: didn't you open a bug for that already?
<ralsina> rye: for the ctrl+c thingie
<Chipaca> davidcalle: so, now my question is, can't we use the source name as the id?
<nessita> dobey: as far as I recall... no
<Chipaca> davidcalle: if the bug is what I think it is, it should fix it :)
 * Chipaca removes the fake source
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm not sure it if will work, as I've only seen filter option ids being very simple. But I'm trying it.
<aquarius> pedronis, pong
<dobey> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/935568 i guess?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: note source names are unicode
<Chipaca> davidcalle: so, encode
<Chipaca> davidcalle: (or not; maybe it's fine with them being unicode too :) )
<Chipaca> davidcalle: test test test :)
<davidcalle> Chipaca, I'm not forgetting it :)
<nessita> dobey: ah yes, is a "different" error (FailTest vs DirtyReactorAggregateError), but may be caused by the same bug in the test
<nessita> dobey: approving
<Chipaca> davidcalle: changing code here too, to test on 2d
<mandel> alecu, can you give me a hand with the ssl tests, I'm getting a cancelation error from libsoup
<mandel> alecu, I might have a very stupid error..
<davidcalle> Chipaca, looks fine, but we need to test again with a fake source.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: right now?
<davidcalle> Chipaca, When you are ready.
<alecu> mandel, sure thing
<nessita> mandel: comments added to https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/ssl-dialog/+merge/94012, please read then when you have a minute before globally approving
<mandel> nessita, looking
<mandel> alecu, let me give you the lp branch
<mandel> alecu, here it is: lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add-ssl-support
<nessita> dobey: saw my review in https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-gtk/+merge/95252 ?
<mandel> nessita, changing the tests and cleaning accordingly right now so I don't forget
<nessita> mandel: awesome!
<dobey> nessita: yeah. just trying to do 5443565433 things at the same time, so haven't come back to it yet :)
<alecu> mandel, looking
<nessita> dobey: great, just wanted to know you where aware (no rush on this end)
<alecu> mandel, what does "cancelation" mean for libsoup?
<mandel> alecu, let me get you the exact error from the docs
<mandel> alecu, I'm getting an error code of 1l which is SOUP_STATUS_CANCELLED
<alecu> mandel, probably that's libsoup way of telling you that the ssl certificate was invalid... right?
<mandel> alecu, hm.. good point, might be realted to this: http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupSession.html#SoupSession--ssl-strict
<alecu> mandel, can you look at the "reason-phrase" in the message?
<alecu> http://developer.gnome.org/libsoup/stable/SoupMessage.html#SoupMessage--reason-phrase
<mandel> alecu, will do, gime me 10 mins to fix what nessita pointed out in her review and I'll do it
<alecu> mandel, right, ssl-strict seems to be the cause.
<alecu> mandel, in any case our code *should* be using ssl-strict=True
<alecu> mandel, and we should be setting "ssl-ca-file" to U1 certificates.
<mandel> alecu, hm.. should it? then we have an issue since we will get a cancel error.. and the pinned certificate will be ignored
<alecu> mandel, (or to the fake certificates for the tests)
<alecu> mandel, what's a "pinned certificate"?
<mandel> alecu, ssl-ca-file should be for the proxy one
<alecu> mandel, oh, right.
<alecu> mandel, in that case we have a serious issue!
<mandel> alecu, a pinned certificate is that one that has been accepted by the user but is not validated by the trust tree
<mandel> alecu, yes, we do..
<pmatulis> hello.  i am witnessing the loss of executable permissions on sync'd files.  known issue?
<alecu> mandel, we want to be able to bypass strict certificate checking for the proxy, but not for the remote servers!
<alecu> pmatulis, Ubuntu One does not synchronize file permissions
<mandel> alecu, I've been cahting with upstream about http://developer.gnome.org/gcr/unstable/gcr-Trust-Storage-and-Lookups.html but is not stable yet (good because we can help with the design)
<pmatulis> alecu: good to know.  i wonder what is removing my permissions?
<alecu> mandel, cool about the pinned certificates.
<mandel> pmatulis, those permissions don't make sense if you are supporting more than one platform
<mandel> pmatulis, there is not way to 'match' the windows and linux ones..
<pmatulis> mandel: makes sense
<mandel> pmatulis, also, if you sync with a Fat32 partitions they are ignored :)
<karni> joshuahoover: duanedesign: In case a user has problems signing into the U1Music app for Android, please direct them at this bug report. Users are reporting setting proper device time resolves the issue, and it's a recurring bug report, that pops-up whenever I close it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-android-music/+bug/909597
<pmatulis> mandel: i just noticed that the other sync'd computer has not lost these permissions.  how would you explain that?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: fake added
<davidcalle> Chipaca, hmm, still at the end.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, but filters are not confused anymore...
<Chipaca> davidcalle: and adding it at the end is ~fine
<Chipaca> it's weird, but ok :)
<alecu> pmatulis, perhaps those files were added to the U1 folder on that other computer
<davidcalle> Chipaca, yeah :)
<alecu> pmatulis, U1 should not be removing permissions on purpose, but it will definitely won't be syncing them
<pmatulis> alecu: i don't follow, they are the same files
<alecu> pmatulis, I mean... you copied those files into the U1 folder into the other computer.
<dobey> pmatulis: u1 doesn't sync the executable bit
<pmatulis> alecu: i've been using these scripts for a while now.  those permissions were set and working on both computers
<alecu> pmatulis, oh, I see.
<dobey> but shouldn't be unsetting it locally, either
<alecu> pmatulis, did you modify the file in any of the computers?
<alecu> pmatulis, in that case the permissions would be lost in the other, since u1 would download the file as a new temporary-file (without the execute bit), and then rename it into the proper filename.
<pmatulis> alecu: no, this entire directory is actually called 'oldscripts' and i don't use them much.  there are about 2 dozen shell scripts that have lost permissions, including a subdirectory and it's contents
<pmatulis> alecu: but i did not that 2 scripts in another directory that i do use much more often had lost permissions.  i just redid them and moved on, but now this...
<pmatulis> alecu: although the sub-directory did not lose permissions
<mandel> nessita, changes made, is it save to approve? I mean, no FF exceptions issues or anything like that, right?
<pmatulis> alecu: fwiw, i also noticed that i got u1conflict files for an entirely separate file, my ~/.vimrc file that i was changing quite quickly last night (but all seems good now, on both computers).  not sure if this can be related
<nessita> mandel: well, I assume you already have a UIFe for this?
<mandel> nessita, yes, but I'll double check with josh
<alecu> pmatulis, yup, it's annoying that permissions are not being handled in a consistent way. But AFAIK "not handling permissions" was an design constraint for the current syncdaemon, so probably there's no easy bug to fix for this.
<alecu> pmatulis, but if it starts getting annoying for many users like in your case we should definitely revisit this decision.
<alecu> pmatulis, do you have .vimrc symlinked into your U1 folder?
<mandel> pmatulis, I would file a bugs, worst case scenario, is hard and we tell you :)
<pmatulis> alecu: yes, how else would i get u1conflicts?
<gatox> team meeting in 5?
<ralsina> gatox: oh, yes, team meeting
<pmatulis> alecu, mandel: so far, i learned here that it's expected to lose permissions when modifying a file (that is hard to accept).  but like i said, i didn't modify any of the affected files so this is quite nasty.  i'll open a bug
<mandel> ralsina, mumble, right?
<alecu> pmatulis, so... it's ok in that case to get .u1conflicts if you were modifying the file in both computers before it was replicated, but it should not affect the permission on other files
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<nessita> yes, mumble, be there in 2 minutes
<pmatulis> alecu: no, i was only modifying it on one computer
<mandel> ralsina, you were a sysadmin in another life, right?
<ralsina> mandel: yes
<Chipaca> davidcalle: so, you fix, or i fix? :)
<mandel> ralsina, could you give me reasons why using proxies is so common in a corporate env, I need some use cases for the certificates conversations with gnome
<mandel> ralsina, and the ones I come up with sound like bullshit :P
<ralsina> mandel: corporate control freakness and surveillance of thepeons
<ralsina> mandel: I can write it nicer, of course ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, I was expecting something more serious, I already mentioned facebook and porn hehe
<alecu> pmatulis, on what computer did the u1conflict showed up? on the one were the modifications took place or on the other?
<mandel> ralsina, please do, I'd really appreciate it, I'll also ping other people I know to see if they can give me some real examples :)
<pmatulis> alecu: on the one the mods took place
<ralsina> mandel: there are basically 3 reasons: 1) easier intranet access (using custom DNS resolvers, etc)
<ralsina> 2) access control to pages that are not good in a working environment (example, a computer with porn on its screen opens a company to liability by anyone who sees it)
<alecu> pmatulis, *that* sounds like a serious bug
<pmatulis> alecu: and i lost permissions on the other computer.  again, not sure if this is related seeing that the files are not the same at all
<ralsina> 3) control over resource usage (who uses a lot of bandwidth, etc)
<ralsina> mandel: those are the 3 things I used to sell proxys at least :-)
<pmatulis> alecu: couldn't the conflicts be due to quickly-chaning file but a slow internet connection?
<dobey> oh meh
<pmatulis> *changing
<mandel> ralsina, sweet I'll jot that down
<pmatulis> alecu: but again, the conflicts have resolved themselves on their own.  just permissions problem persists
<ralsina> thisfred, joshuahoover: weekly desktop call and you are invited!
<briancurtin> urbanape^
<urbanape> omw
<joshuahoover> ralsina: yep, getting my headset fixed here...one min.
<davidcalle> Chipaca, sorry was getting a coffee. I've submitted a merge for you to review. As you've touched the sources code, I don't want to miss a change.
<Chipaca> davidcalle: ah :)
<gatox> if someone can read this.... everything crash..... brb
<Chipaca> davidcalle: +1'ed
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok, merging
<mandel> alecu, send be the lp urls and I'll review them!
<alecu>  REVIEWS NEEDED:
<alecu>  * https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-server/+merge/95075
<alecu>  * https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-client/+merge/95077
<mandel> alecu, looking
<mandel> dobey, updated: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-credentials-text/+merge/94016
<mandel> alecu, may I have a review for https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-credentials-text/+merge/94016
<mandel> alecu, very very easy
<alecu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<dobey> mandel: nessita needs to review that
<mandel> dobey, oh.. dammed, ok :)
<mandel> nessita, please: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-credentials-text/+merge/94016
<nessita> mandel: sure!
<dobey> mandel: well, she claimed a review and it's pending :)
<alecu> mandel, sure. There was another branch from last week that you did and I needed to review... right?
<mandel> alecu, yes, let me find it for you
<mandel> alecu, here it is: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/webclient-use-dialog/+merge/94416
<nessita> mandel, dobey: approved
<mandel> nessita, super, thx!
<pmatulis> alecu, mandel: i'm about done in reporting the bug but i cannot remember how i set up my sync directory.  right now i am using ~/Data/U1 .  where is that configured?
<mandel> pmatulis, that is a udf
<mandel> pmatulis, just state it, I think is enough
<pmatulis> mandel: beg your pardon?  a udf?
<mandel> pmatulis, a udf is a User Define Foder that is outside the ~/Ubuntu One folder
<mandel> pmatulis, sorry, internal jargon
<pmatulis> mandel: regardless if it's irrelevant, i would personally like to document it for my own
<dobey> 'cloud folder'
<pmatulis> reasons
<mandel> pmatulis, you probably added it via the control panel of ubuntu, right?
<pmatulis> mandel: i'm actually using lubuntu
<mandel> pmatulis, uh, cool.. ask rye he might know
<pmatulis> mandel: but the other 'puter is running ubuntu.  i prolly used the same (manual?) method there
<mandel> pmatulis, well, I'd say you used u1sdtool to do it
<pmatulis> mandel: ah, that sounds familiar
<mandel> pmatulis, u1sdtool --create-folder=PATH
<pmatulis> mandel: yeah, that too.  does that end up somewhere in a config file?
<mandel> pmatulis, I think that goes server side, right rye, alecu ?
<alecu> pmatulis, u1sdtool --list-folders
<pmatulis> alecu: yes, it shows up but is there any other trace of that config somewheres?
<mandel> thisfred, lol
<pmatulis> alecu: and is the "id" that shows up in that output of a sensitive nature (include in bug)?
<ralsina> alecu: want to do the 1-1?
<briancurtin> ralsina: i'm due for a 1-1 at some point as well
<ralsina> briancurtin: indeed. You first!
<briancurtin> logging back in
<rye> pmatulis, the subscribed folders do not end up in config file, but in metadata only, not easily visible by the user, and we usually interact with it via syncdaemon only
<pmatulis> rye: roger
<rye> pmatulis, the UUID you are seeing is not sensitive since it is not possible to attach another user's volume using the UUID (only via shares, but shares have their own UUID space)
<alecu> pmatulis, I think it's not sensitive, but no need to include it in the bug report unless the sync guys request it.
 * gatox lunch
<alecu> ralsina, let me know when and we'll have the 1-1
<pmatulis> sounds like you guys need to sync up, *wink*
<mandel> alecu, so getting back to the ssl issue, I'll think that ssl-strict is a problem.. I'm going to try with it being false and ets see how far I get
<mandel> dobey, can I have a super easy +1 for this: https://code.launchpad.net/~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/fix-credentials-text/+merge/94016
<mandel> dobey, I want to forget about this :)
<nessita> ralsina: you busy to help me debug an annoying thing in qt?
<ralsina> nessita: in 5'?
<nessita> sure
<dobey> mandel: i added another comment which needs fixing. the grammar for "Please provide login details." is wrong.
<dobey> mandel: should be either "Please provide the proxy login details." or "Please provide your login details."
<mandel> dobey, ah, but I did not write that!
<mandel> dobey, that is the design/ux people
<dobey> mandel: they don't know english very well?
<mandel> dobey, they are British ;)
<ralsina> nessita: shoot
<dobey> well, 1 of them is british
<mandel> dobey, don't look at me, I know I make spelling mistakes so I don't argue with them
<nessita> ralsina: could you please branch: lp:~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-933576
<mandel> dobey, robert, roberta are the ones that did it, aren't they native speakers?
<nessita> ralsina: and, having your U1 credential removed, please run inside it:
<nessita> ralsina:  ./setup.py clean build; U1_DEBUG=True PYTHONPATH=. bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-qt
<dobey> mandel: oh, roberta isn't on design team. lisettte is dutch and i don't remember where patricia is from. but she definitely hasn't got a british accent :)
<nessita> ralsina: you should get the screen I've been emailing to robert. Please confirm that you get a single default button, but when changing focus to other app, and the to the cp again, you get 2 default buttons
<mandel> dobey, true, well, I'm telling them to look at the bug
<nessita> mandel, dobey: please ping roberta in u1-internal instead of arguing :-)
<mandel> nessita, doing that :P
<nessita> or rtgrant, they should be in synced
<dobey> arguing?
<nessita> dobey: typo?
<ralsina> nessita: ok, got it,reproduced it
<nessita> ralsina: WTF? :-)
<ralsina> nessita: give me 2' to see what's happening
<nessita> ralsina: is a qwizard bug?
<ralsina> nessita: no, it's something else, I think
<nessita> ralsina: sure, a pointer: go to ubuntuone/controlpanel/gui/qt/wizard.py
<mandel> nessita, arguing is to strong in eng, discussing/chatting is more appropriate
<mandel> nessita, also waisting time ;)
<nessita> mandel: ah, ok, I mean arguing as "discutir"
<mandel> nessita, yes, I make the same mistake
<ralsina> nessita: which one is the mutant button?
<mandel> nessita, is more like 'pelear', stupid lang :)
<nessita> ralsina: the wizard cancel button, see line 47 in that file I pointed out eariler
<ralsina> ok
<nessita> ralsina: I'm setting the mutant button to: self.setButtonText(self.CancelButton, CLOSE_AND_SETUP_LATER), and then self.setOption(self.NoDefaultButton, True)
<ralsina> nessita: ack
<mandel> alecu, with the ssl-strict to false i get an IO error, I might have set up the twited server wrong, can you take a look, I'm not used to the twisted.application package
<dobey> mandel: eh, change it and we can ask for forgiveness later
<pmatulis> mandel, alecu: fyi, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/944110
<ralsina> nessita: got it
<mandel> dobey, thx :)
<nessita> ralsina: you did? wow
<nessita> ralsina: tell me!
<ralsina> nessita: that is not a default button, it's a focused button. Press tab :-)
<mandel> dobey, we should start adding the default str in spanish hehe
<dobey> mandel: the string in that branch anyway.
<ralsina> nessita: you can set the button to NoFocus and that may get fixed
<dobey> mandel: all the strings would be "joder puta!" if you wrote them
<mandel> dobey, would be lovely hehe
<ralsina> nessita: or, we need to change the stylesheet so that focused buttons that are not default are not orange
<ralsina> nessita: my qt-fu is strong!
<nessita> ralsina: stylesheet already has that
<ralsina> nessita: if it does, it's not working because when the button loses focus it returns to grey
<nessita> ralsina: is gets worse... if you click on the "first" default button, you will get the Qt sso dialog, if you close it, that button "looses" the fault coloring
<ralsina> nessita: self.button(self.CancelButton).setFocusPolicy(QtCore.Qt.NoFocus) fixes it
<mandel> dobey, can you give me a hand with libsoup, I'm getting a 'Connection terminated unexpectedly' do you know how I can get more info?
<nessita> ralsina: can you reproduce that last bit?
<ralsina> nessita: again, that is not a default button, it seems.
<nessita> ralsina: it is!
<ralsina> nessita: let me re-check
<nessita> ralsina: put an assert in there
<nessita> ralsina: I added this to the wizard __init__: assert self.signin_page.panel.ui.login_button.isDefault()
<nessita> and is not failing
<alecu> mandel, can you give me the link to the branch again?
<ralsina> nessita: ok, yes it is a default button. It seems that when it's losing the style. That one I don't understand yet :-)
<mandel> alecu, certainly, I'll be doing your reviews
<nessita> ralsina: weird thing is that we're not "changing" the style at runtime... so no idea how it gets lost
<mandel> alecu, lp:~mandel/ubuntu-sso-client/add-ssl-support
<nessita> ralsina: also added this assert: assert not self.button(self.CancelButton).isDefault() and is not failing (as expected)
<dobey> mandel: no idea. a closed connection is a closed connection. not sure you can get an answer about why it's getting closed
<mandel> dobey, thx
 * mandel starts debugging
<ralsina> nessita: can we mumble 1'? That should be easier
<nessita> ralsina: sure!
<mandel> alecu, at some point we need to move the SaveHTTPChannel and SaveSite to ubuntuone dev tools, seems stupid to re-write it all the time :)
<mandel> alecu, not now of course!
<mandel> alecu, I'll file a bug for the next release :)
<alecu> mandel, yup, I agree with you on that :-)
<alecu> mandel, I don't see any "ssl-strict" in the branch I've just merged...
<alecu> mandel, re: SSL_DOMAIN_HELP = _('the domain whose ssl certificate we are going to show.')
<alecu> and SSL_DETAILS_HELP = _('the details ssl certificate we are going to show.')
<alecu> ^^^ what's with that error messages?
<mandel> alecu, I did not push that
<alecu> mandel, oh, you mean ssl-strict
<mandel> alecu, yes, the ssl-strict
<alecu> mandel, I'm asking about those messages because I don't understand when they are supposed to be shown.
<dobey> ok, really need to go get some lunch
<dobey> bbiab
<mandel> alecu, also, the SSL_DETAILS are the translations of the command like of the ssl dialog
<alecu> mandel, that sounds a bit like "internal" help, not help that should be shown to the user and translated... right?
<mandel> alecu, can be removed, not a huge issue
<mandel> alecu, I can even remove the help
<alecu> mandel, sure, it's not an issue at all...
<alecu> mandel, I'll open a bug, we can deal with this after the freezes are done.
<mandel> alecu, cool
<mandel> alecu, bug 944125 for after the release of P
<alecu> mandel, cool!
<mandel> alecu, added the u1proxy tag so that we remember to clean up
<ralsina> nessita: the "focused-buttons-are-orange" is not us, it's the gtk style
<nessita> ralsina: ah... may be!
<ralsina> nessita: just noticed it when closing mumble :-)
<nessita> ralsina: so, the "orange" from the gtk style is different from ours, can you tell if there are 2 different oranges?
<mandel> I have the impression that no one reads my emails..
<alecu> mandel, I was about to create a bug for the ssl dialog help strings, but I reconsidered and decided we should keep them, since the dialog might be reusable from other places.
<nessita> ralsina: and I just tried this:
<nessita>      85 QPushButton:focus {
<nessita>      86     background: red;
<nessita>      87     color: green;
<nessita>      88     border-color: white;
<nessita>      89 }
<ralsina> nessita: didn't notice differences. But here's how to see it. Close mumble, see the "close/disconnect" dialog, and press tab
<mandel> ralsina, nessita its a bug, selected buttons don't stand up, it was in my verbal diarrhea  in the mainling list
<nessita> ralsina: and on focus change no button was red with green letters in it
<ralsina> nessita: right, the gtk style is stepping over the stylesheet
<ralsina> nessita: using hardcoded colors instead of reading the qss
<nessita> mandel: can you please expand?
<ralsina> nessita: try that using -style=windows
<nessita> ralsina: what if I put the focus mandatory on the "login_button"?
<mandel> nessita, so, the problem is that our orange bottons are stronger so when you have a button selected you won't know
<nessita> ralsina: it happens the same
<mandel> nessita, so, lets use tab as an example, in the grey ones it works great, on the oranges ones..
<ralsina> nessita: another idea: change the tab order. Put the "login" button first on the tab order, then when switching back to the window, it gets the focus
<nessita> ralsina: nice
<mandel> nessita, is a design problem, nothing wrong with the code perse
<nessita> mandel: I see, but I think our case is a bit different... :focus properties are not being taken into account
<nessita> ralsina: any API to do that?
<ralsina> and then if the user tabs... well, it acts "reasonably"
<ralsina> nessita: Widget.setTabOrder
<ralsina> nessita: let me find the doc
<nessita> ralsina: ack, thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: no need
<ralsina> nessita: you may need to do that after the page is shown, though
<mandel> alecu, in https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-server/+merge/95075 I see that a number of the setups of the tests are very similar, maybe making a base test case is a good idea, what do you think?
<mandel> alecu, mock web server, tunnel web server, etc.. are always there
<ralsina> amazing. If I type "mumbl" the dash finds mumble. If I type "mumble", it doesn't.
<alecu> mandel, sure, I'll take a look at merging those.
<mandel> alecu, great :)
<mandel> alecu, I love the use of unicode to explain the tunnel server! lol
<mandel> I think that if you pass an empty username and empty password to QNetworkProxy you will have problems, I remember having to None or not passing them at all
<gatox> nessita, ping
<nessita> gatox: pong
<gatox> nessita, i'm going to upload what i have in the errors branch now... the only thing remaining is the space between the email and password, please take a look at it and let me know what you think..... uploading....
<nessita> gatox: did you make the separation between those to be 20 px?
<gatox> nessita, no, that the thing remaining.... because if i do that, we have another problems..... i'm uploading what i have now, before start to test some things about that
<nessita> gatox: ack
<mandel> alecu, partial review done: https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-server/+merge/95075
<mandel> dobey, can you approve the string mp, got a green light from design
<dobey> mandel: no, but i'll abstain
<mandel> dobey, fair enough :)
<dobey> i can't approve things that violate POSIX
<mandel> meh, I'm more pragmatic :P
<dobey> or at least, that knowingly violate POSIX.
<dobey> mandel: you're not pragmatic, you just don't care :)
<mandel> dobey, I care, but I won't argue if it not my call
<gatox> is nessita around?
<mandel> EOD for me, laters all!
<ralsina> bye mandel!
<nessita> gatox: I was having lunch
<nessita> here I am!
<gatox> nessita, ok..... let me know about the branch.... maybe we can talk about the padding there are some spaces that we can not remove
<nessita> gatox: which spaces?
<briancurtin> running SSO tests on mac and getting "ImportError: cannot import name loadingoverlay_ui" -- i think i saw this before on win32 but can't remember what fixed it
<gatox> nessita, the password part is going to be more expanded because of the password_assistance...... i tried to reduce it the most i can..... let me know if it is ok like this or we can talk some options}
<ralsina> dobey, nessita, gatox, alecu: very very very trivial branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~ralsina/ubuntuone-control-panel/control-c-means-quit/+merge/95424
<gatox> ralsina, on it! :P
<ralsina> briancurtin: python setup.py build
<ralsina> briancurtin: and/or setting PYTHONPATH to .
<briancurtin> hm, i thought that was a part of run-tests (it is in run-tests.bat)...and that worked. thanks!
<briancurtin> or at least it got us further :)
<ralsina> briancurtin: step by step :)
<nessita> gatox: I will take a look, thanks. Though I still don't understand why vertical padding will affect the password assistance which is  on the side, and not above or below
<gatox> nessita, if you look at the .ui you will understand
<nessita> gatox: I will
<gatox> nessita, all the conflicts has been resolved in both branches
<nessita> ack!
<gatox> i will start with the internal server error now
<nessita> gatox: ack
<alecu> ralsina, ping.
<alecu> ralsina, I've met with facundobatista, we found a solution to the bug that looks clean
<facundobatista> ralsina, the bug looks clean, the solution is a bloody mess
<alecu> ralsina, we found other issues on the progressbar shown btw :-(
<alecu> ralsina, the solution looks like this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/863839/
<alecu> facundobatista, why a bloody mess? it's adding a new event, and changing the way two commands are created
<alecu> and some logic in the aggregator, too...
<alecu> so, yes, it's a bit of a mess. But it surely it's not bloody!
<dobey> my spanish isn't that good
<facundobatista> alecu, it was a "words game"
<dobey> also, google translate can be dumb sometimes; moving words around
<dobey> A o B -> or A B
<dobey> fail.
<ralsina> alecu: looking...
<dobey> sigh; so i can't seem to run rhythmbox under valgrind
<dobey> and chasing mem corruption in just gdb is a bit trying :(
<dobey> and by trying, i mean nigh impossible :(
<dobey> every time it crashes, the bt is subtly different, and i have to install another dbg package
<alecu> ralsina, so, basically, it's a bunch of stuff to be done inside syncdaemon. I'm not sure I'll have time to work on that before beta 2, but I may be able to guide somebody working on that.
<alecu> ralsina, what we found out, going thru the code with facundo is that the values shown by the progressbar will most likely be wrong (the progressbar in the U1 unity launcher)
<alecu> ralsina, and that's because we don't have the size of the file in the case of uploads at the moment we are storing it (it comes as None and we ignore it)
<ralsina> alecu: ok, so, we need to find time to fix this. If we think we can find the time to do it before, say, final freeze, we do nothing now
<alecu> ralsina, this is a different issue, but probably related to this changes.
<ralsina> alecu: if we won't be able to fix it this cycle, then we change the strings
<alecu> ralsina, I think we should add the new strings for "many more files uploading/downloading", and after that try to fix the root issue as a bugfix.
<ralsina> alecu: but then we may have to undo the string change
<ralsina> alecu: I do prefer accurate reports instead of "many more" :-)
<ralsina> dobey: should I still hold my branch about making indicate optional?
<alecu> ralsina, we should set a limit for the cutoff value (I was thinking 100). If we need to revert it we could increase it to say, 1000.
<ralsina> alecu: I meant, to change to "and many more files" we need a UIFe. To go back to "and XYZ files" we need another.
<dobey> ralsina: sorry, no. mine is also proposed, whichever lands first, the other can resolve the conflict easily enough :)
<ralsina> dobey: I'd rather wait for yours and get no conflicts, no rush for me :-)
<gatox> ralsina, +1
<dobey> ralsina: well, there will be a conflict, because you add a call to logger.something() and i remove the logger import :)
<ralsina> gatox: cool, thx
<ralsina> dobey: hahaha, it's ok, I will redo it from scratch probably
<urbanape> briancurtin: back
<dobey> ralsina: actually i think your branch is pretty much fine except for that logger call :)
<ralsina> dobey: have a better but slightly more intrusive change in mind. Show_message should not return anything
<ralsina> dobey: my branch makes show_message dangerously inconsistent
<alecu> ralsina, hmmm... The thing is that after beta2 we'll probably be fixing some proxy bugs, so I'm not sure how much time we'll be able to devote to this.
<dobey> ralsina: oh, actually, my branch landed already :)
<ralsina> alecu: ok, so let's just go for the string change, add the fix plan to the bug, and move on
<ralsina> dobey: cool, starting mine then :-)
<alecu> ralsina, and I'm not proposing getting rid of "xyz files"; I propose to replace it with "many files" only when going over the threshold
<dobey> dear google multiple sign in thingy; fuck you too. why don't you work properly already damnit!
<briancurtin> urbanape: same, getting setup right now
<alecu> dobey, amen
<dobey> ralsina: oh, also; uh, 1-1? :P
<ralsina> alecu: ok, so it's adding a string. Good!
<ralsina> dobey: haha, sure!
<ralsina> dobey: mumble?
<dobey> irc?
<ralsina> dobey: irc is cool
<urbanape> woohoo, loads of tests passing.
<urbanape> -ish
<urbanape> with a hard-coded "Yes, we've got network, just get on with it." we've got 1 failure and 1 error in ubuntu-sso
<ralsina> urbanape: that's pretty impressive!
<urbanape> we're skipping quite a bit (not sure if we need to or even should)
<urbanape> and as a spike, we're not testing the new platform bits yet.
<nessita> ralsina: can I query a qwizard button layout somehow?
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<ralsina> nessita: let me check the exact method
<nessita> ralsina: sure? I'm intrigued, been looking for 15 minutes
<nessita> (want to avoid patching)
<ralsina> nessita: or maybe you can't ;-)
<ralsina> nessita: you can see what buttons are visible, by iterating on button() (yeeech)
<ralsina> nessita: but you can't see where the stretches are
<nessita> ralsina: how can I iterate on button()?
<nessita> asking for each known button?
<urbanape> and run the tests enough times, that one error flips around and goes away
<ralsina> nessita: for b in range(9): wizard.button()  (yeech)
<urbanape> so, one failure, in test_window_size for the Wizard.
 * nessita throws up a little
<nessita> ralsina: same question for tabOrder :-D
<ralsina> nessita: of course you can use QWizard.BackButton instead of 0 and so on
<nessita> yes, of course
<dobey> so why does ^C work fine on syncdaemon; but doesn't on sdtool
<nessita> dobey: I think syncdaemon  has a signal handler somewhere
<ralsina> nessita: amazingly, looks like you cannot get the tab order
<nessita> ralsina: why 9? I count 10:     52         buttons = ['BackButton', 'CancelButton', 'CommitButton',
<nessita>      53                    'CustomButton1', 'CustomButton2', 'CustomButton3',
<nessita>      54                    'FinishButton', 'HelpButton', 'NextButton', 'WizardButton'
<nessita>      55         ]
<ralsina> nessita: https://qt-project.org/doc/qt-4.8/qwizard.html#WizardButton-enum
<ralsina> nessita: there is no WizardButton, AFAICS
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on login-not-register
<nessita> thanks!
<ralsina> nessita: and "trivialish" so maybe just merge it
<nessita> ack
<dobey> hrmm; fixed one bug, though not the bug i'm looking for
<briancurtin> ralsina: did you have a bug # for that windows admin/root thing?
<ralsina> briancurtin: yes, let me find it
<ralsina> briancurtin: bug #930398 and similars
<briancurtin> ralsina: thanks, assigned to me
<nessita> dobey: BTW, CTRL+C does not work on syncdaemon
<nessita> dobey: I just CTRL-C it, and is hanging
<nessita> just got this printed:
<nessita> ^C2012-03-01 17:15:11,282 - ubuntuone.SyncDaemon - DEBUG - Signal received 2
<nessita> ah, it ended eventually
<nessita> 20 seconds later :-.
<dobey> nessita: it does end. it just takes a little bit, depending on where it is in the syncdaemon process
<nessita> dobey: my syncdaemon was IDLE... so is weird, "before" it ended immediately if it was IDLE
<dobey> nessita: yes, i think some event has to happen for it to get through
<dobey> it's quite odd indeed
<urbanape> briancurtin: you kinda went silent.
<briancurtin> dumb mute button
<ralsina> I'm gonna take a short break. Will be back later
<gatox> EOD for me!
<gatox> see you tomorrow people!
<dobey> debugging is hard.
<cjohnston> awesomeness
<cjohnston> uggh
<dobey> cjohnston: what's up?
<cjohnston> typing in the wrong window
<nessita> ok, I'm gone
<nessita> bye all!
<dobey> later all
#ubuntuone 2012-03-02
 * karni waves goodbye
<Chipaca> morning, peeps
<JamesTait> Happy Friday, everyone! :D
<czajkowski> JamesTait: you're way too happy
<JamesTait> czajkowski: Only because I see your face on my Facebook timeline in the mornings. ;)
<czajkowski> JamesTait: ROFLOL
<davidcalle> Chipaca, hello. I'm going to ask for an upload today, with what we have in trunk. Any other change we could have missed?
<Chipaca> davidcalle: nope. Only remaining change in my mind at this moment would be when we move the server to something.ubuntu.com
<davidcalle> Chipaca, ok
<gatox> good morning!
<mandel> gatox, morning!
<gatox> mandel, hi
<gatox> brb (in 5min)
<gatox> back
<nessita> hola gatox
<gatox> nessita, hi
<nessita> gatox: show-errors is approved, I'm looking at the last one now
<gatox> nessita, great!
<gatox> nessita, everything looks prettier now? :P
<nessita> yes!
<gatox> at least a little bit more.....
<gatox> jejeje
<nessita> gatox: while doing the last review, I found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/944767
<gatox> mmmm maybe i miss a show_overlay there
<nessita> gatox: you can queue that up for after the INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
<nessita> gatox: yeap
<gatox> nessita, yes
<gatox> can i assign that to me?
<gatox> ah..... i assume that i should queu that :P
<nessita> gatox: I assigned it already
<nessita> refresh pliz! :-)
<nessita> gatox: also reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/944769 (as a Medium)
<gatox> nessita, roger that
<nessita> gatox: approved
<gatox> nessita, thanks
<alecu> hello, all!
<gatox> alecu, hi! o/
<nessita> holaaaa alecu
<ralsina> good morning!
<ralsina> Despite appearances, I am not working until 2PM. So I may or may not do things I should be doing. You are warned ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, jeeje ok
 * nessita does not see ralsina
<nessita> ralsina: is great you're coming after 2pm, I will have tons of reviews for you :-D
<ralsina> nessita: awesome!
<gatox> nessita, don't scare ralsina
<gatox> jeje
<gatox> let him enjoy his morning
<ralsina> nessita: if you have any, I may do one as a communitymember in the morning, as well ;-)
<mandel> ralsina, you have to sign the agreement then :P
<nessita> lol
<ralsina> mandel: I have!
<nessita> mandel, gatox: if you have some minutes, would you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-933576-1/+merge/95557 ?
<mandel> nessita, sure!
<gatox> nessita, ok
<mandel> nessita, I'm off to have lunch and will finish the review when I'm back
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<dobey> the really annoying thing about debugging the music player, is that i can't play music while i'm doing it :(
<dobey> ugh. 464M for libwebkitgtk-3.0-dbg
<nessita> gatox: there is a conflict in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/934502/+merge/94841
<gatox> nessita, ok.... fixing
<alecu> gatox, ping
<gatox> alecu, pong
<alecu> gatox, did you ever encounter something like this in pyqt?
<alecu> """QObject.connect: Cannot queue arguments of type 'MyType'
<alecu>  (Make sure 'MyType' is registered using qRegisterMetaType().)"""
<gatox> :S..... nop
<gatox> alecu, what are you doing?
<gatox> nessita, approve
<alecu> gatox, I'm trying to connect to this signal: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qabstractsocket.html#stateChanged
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
 * gatox looking
<alecu> gatox, in that doc it says very clearly: "QAbstractSocket::SocketState is not a registered metatype, so for queued connections, you will have to register it with Q_REGISTER_METATYPE() and qRegisterMetaType()."
<alecu> gatox, but I'm not finding the right docs for those two methods in the pyqt docs
<alecu> Q_REGISTER_METATYPE() and qRegisterMetaType()
<gatox> alecu, give me a sec
 * gatox looking
<gatox> alecu, do you have qt assistant installed?
<dobey> i wonder if anyone even ever uses this feature in the music store plug-in, where we have clicking on the song in the "my downloads" page, start playing that song in your library
<dobey> aquarius_: ping
<aquarius_> dobey, pong
<alecu> gatox, seems I don't. what is the package for that?
<dobey> aquarius_: you were doing some stuff with rhythmdb queries outside of rhythmbox, right?
<aquarius> dobey, I was
<dobey> aquarius: do you know if you can query it for a list of tracks from a certain library, in the list of libraries?
<aquarius> I don't know off the top of my head
<alecu> gatox, I've got the qt designer, but not the assistant. And I can't find a package for that
<dobey> ie "all tracks in ~/.ubuntuone/Purcahsed from Ubuntu One/" ?
<aquarius> could maybe work it out
<gatox> alecu, i think you can install libqtassistantclient4..... if that doesn't work.... you can always install qt4-dev-tools
<alecu> ok
<gatox> alecu, the web documentation is not loading here....... that's why i mention qt assistant
<gatox> alecu, take a look at the answer here, to see if it is useful for you: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2585442/sending-custom-pyqt-signals
<dobey> aquarius: is the code for the queries stuff you were doing somewhere i could look at it?
<gatox> alecu, i think that probably using: Q_REGISTER_METATYPE() is more c++ way..... and the one in that  page is more python-ish
<aquarius> dobey, it's only a one-liner, but it's not helpful to you, because it was about querying the ExtDB (where the album art is stored), not the RhythmDB.
<dobey> ah right
<aquarius> dobey, I'm currently looking into it
<dobey> i'm looking at the .gir and can't even figure out how to do a query and tell it what to query for
<dobey> thanks
<aquarius> I am a little worried that rhythmdb_query_parse and cousins are not bound into gir :(
<aquarius> http://developer.gnome.org/rhythmbox/unstable/RhythmDB.html#rhythmdb-query-parse
<dobey> hrmm
<dobey> it's introspectable=0
<dobey> ah, because a RhythmDBQuery isn't an object
<aquarius> dobey, but... if you've got multiple libraries, I think they're all separate sources
<aquarius> so what you want to do is not construct a query; I think you want to get the list of sources, find the one in it that's your library, and then that source's query_model contains all the tracks
<dobey> aquarius: nah, they're all under the same source it seems
<aquarius> really? how do you get the source?
<aquarius> if you can get the source I ma be able to build a query for it
<dobey>         libsrc = self.shell.props.library_source
<aquarius> that only works inside a plugin :(
<aquarius> external pytohn scripts don't get a shell object :(
<aquarius> dobey, ah, you've gotta use it in a plugin; all the other stuff doesn't work safely externally. bah. So, I don't have time to fiddle with that right now :(
<dobey> aquarius: right. new rb has some behavioral differences, and i think making it so that if you select the "Ubuntu One" store, you can hit play and it will play your purchased music, would be nice, and get rid of some of the weirdness i'm seeing in fixing other stuff :)
<ralsina> gatox: ping
<gatox> ralsina, pong
<ralsina> gatox: please talk to Christine on canonical IRC *now* and give her your picture :-)
<gatox> ralsina, ok
<ralsina> gatox: not the darth maul one, please
<gatox> ralsina, jeje okok
<urbanape> briancurtin: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/MacFSEvents
<briancurtin> urbanape: inttttteresting
<nessita> me
<briancurtin> me
<nessita> gatox, mandel, alecu, dobey?
<nessita> urbanape: ?
<mandel> me
<urbanape> me
<gatox> me
<nessita> alecu: standup
<alecu> me
<nessita> DONE: lots of reviews, helped gatox with a branch to make sso qt more beautiful, team call, more on u1cp sigin screen branch
<nessita> TODO: proposed the branch for the aforementioned UIFe, finish reviews
<nessita> BLOCKED: nopes
<nessita> NEXT: briancurtin
 * alecu writting notes
<briancurtin> DONE: got to where SSO tests are passing, moving on with client
<briancurtin> TODO: push forward with client tests
<briancurtin> BLOCKED: nope
<briancurtin> NEXT: mandel
<mandel> DONE: Debugging why libsoup throws an IO erro when a cert is wrong and ssl-strict is set to false. Some reviews for alecu,
<mandel> TODO: finish nessitas review, more debugging.
<mandel> BLOCKED: no, I mean, devugging..
<mandel> urbanape, please
<urbanape> DONE: Made significant progress getting the ubuntu-sso-client tests passing in OS X (had to hard-code the network state). 1 random window size test failure.
<urbanape> TODO: starting on the syncdaemon stuff. Need to write our own platform package.
<urbanape> BLOCKED: Nada
<urbanape> gatox: go
<dobey> meh
<gatox> DONE:
<gatox> Fixed UI stuff and branches finally landed. Couple of reviews.
<gatox> TODO:
<gatox> Working on INTERNAL SERVER ERROR when executing an installed sso.
<gatox> BLOCKED:
<gatox> No
<gatox> alecu, gord
<gatox> go
<gatox> :P
<alecu> DONE: tunnel server use from Syncdaemon
<alecu> TODO: fix some bugs, more of the above
<alecu> BLOCKED: stuck with weird Qt signal and metatypes
<nessita> dobey: go
<alecu> dobey, go
<dobey> λ DONE: team meeting, rb debugging, fixed one CRITICAL in rb upstream, fixed click-to-play on 'my downloads' page
<dobey> λ TODO: more rb debugging, twisted glib2/gireactor debugging, tarmac locking?
<dobey> λ BLCK: none.
<nessita> dobey: can you please delay the  twisted glib2/gireactor debugging and start working on the installer UI refactopring? the UI fix has way more priority than the other thing
<nessita> ralsina: I know you're not here, but do we have the bug for the installer UI refactoring?
<mandel> alecu, in https://code.launchpad.net/~alecu/ubuntuone-client/proxy-tunnel-server/+merge/95075 in FakeServerTunnelProtocol why is remote_disconnected empty?
<alecu> mandel, probably it's not needed by the fake. lemme check
<nessita> dobey: can you please give me an ack? :-)
<nessita> I know you're not happy about that, but we have no other choice for that
<dobey> there is no bug filed for installer ui
<dobey> and all i have for it is a screenshot
<ralsina> nessita: I don't think there is a bug
<ralsina> alecu: can I help you with the weird signal/metatype thing?
<nessita> ralsina: can you please file the bug with the details (or ask rtgrant to do it)?
<alecu> ralsina, if you have some minutes, please do :-)
<ralsina> alecu: ok!
<ralsina> nessita: I will ping rtgrant about it
<dobey> nessita: and no. the rhythmbox stuff has much higher priority. and it's what i'm concentrating on at the moment.
<nessita> dobey: I said to delay the glib/gi debugging, not the RB stuff
<alecu> ralsina, did you ever encounter something like this in pyqt?
<alecu>  """QObject.connect: Cannot queue arguments of type 'MyType'
<alecu>   (Make sure 'MyType' is registered using qRegisterMetaType().)"""
<alecu> ralsina, I'm trying to connect to this signal: http://doc.qt.nokia.com/4.7-snapshot/qabstractsocket.html#stateChanged
<alecu> ralsina, in that doc it says very clearly: "QAbstractSocket::SocketState is not a registered metatype, so for queued connections, you will have to register it with Q_REGISTER_METATYPE() and qRegisterMetaType()."
<ralsina> alecu: are you connecting accross threads for some reason?
<dobey> and i think the twisted stuff is also a higher priority
<ralsina> alecu: because queued connections are accross threads and they have to be marshalled
<alecu> ralsina, if I don't use "2" as the second parameter to connect I'm getting segfaults
<ralsina> alecu: then yes, it's across threads
<ralsina> alecu: and you are officially in some trouble :-/
<alecu> ralsina, the weird thing is that if I print the "thread.get_ident()" then it seems to be the same.
 * gatox lunch
<ralsina> alecu: that is weird, yes
<briancurtin> urbanape: mumble?
<alecu> ralsina, this is probably qt4reactor playing with our heads.
<ralsina> alecu: but keep in mind that Qt uses threads for non-blocking I/O so maybe you are later emitting the signal from another thread
<urbanape> briancurtin: omw
<alecu> ralsina, oh, that makes more sense.
<alecu> ralsina, the thing is that I looked for .connect() in qt4reactor, and they *are not* using queued connections.
<ralsina> alecu: hmmm
<ralsina> alecu: let me think 1'
<alecu> which sounds awfully dangerous
<alecu> (not you thinking)
<ralsina> alecu: usually people don't use queued connections, andthey get used automatically if needed
<alecu> ralsina, what's "if needed" ?
<ralsina> alecu: if you are doing it from a non-UI thread
<alecu> ralsina, if I'm connecting to the signal, or using the signal?
<ralsina> alecu: not sure, never tried it ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, :-)
<ralsina> alecu: a 0 (the default) means "auto" and it will guess if it's director queued
<ralsina> alecu: 0	(default) If the signal is emitted from a different thread than the receiving object, the signal is queued, behaving as Qt::QueuedConnection. Otherwise, the slot is invoked directly, behaving as Qt::DirectConnection. The type of connection is determined when the signal is emitted.
<alecu> ralsina, so, state changing signals like "disconnected" or "stateChanged" look to be coming from a different thread at some point... because sometimes the process ends with a segfault.
<alecu> (those are QTcpSocket signals)
<alecu> as usual with thread stuff, it's impossible to reproduce.
<ralsina> alecu: right
<alecu> so, for instance, if I add a "print" it stops crashing.
<ralsina> alecu: is it at all possible to do this without connecting that signal?
<alecu> ralsina, in order for tests to pass correctly I need the tcp connections to be completely closed.
<alecu>  The "right" way is to use the disconnect signal, but it's not fired if the socket is looking up the hostname.
<alecu> so I'm trying to use the statechanged signal.
<alecu> I *could* use a "callLater" with a check of the state()...
<ralsina> alecu: yes
<ralsina> alecu: do some polling
<alecu> but it makes the test ugly.
<ralsina> alecu: and locking while looking up is not unusual behaviour
<nessita> mandel: hola!
<mandel> nessita, dime :)
<nessita> mandel: were you able you finish my review?
<alecu> ralsina, well, not exactly polling, because I'll still be releasing the cpu with the reactor.callLater...
<alecu> ralsina, but it's very ugly.
<ralsina> alecu: yes, a slow polling ;-)
<mandel> nessita, running tests atm and will +1
<nessita> mandel: awesome, thanks!
<alecu> ralsina, I'll give it a try, thanks for the input :-)
<mandel> nessita, es un placer!
<ralsina> alecu: sorry I couldn't solve it :-(
<ralsina> alecu: but you are in the dark, seamy underground of Qt since a while ago ;-)
<alecu> ralsina, I guess it would have been easier if I did this in C++; pyqt seems to be focused on the gui parts of qt :-)
<ralsina> alecu: actually, maybe that's not as crazy as it sounds. Qt'sidea of C++ is very python-like
<nessita> ok, need to run a quick erran, brb!
<alecu> ralsina, let's see how the tunnel turns out; in any case we can side-port it to C++ later :-)
<mandel> nessita, +1 done
<nessita> mandel: thanks!
<ralsina> alecu: indeed
<ralsina> alecu: may be a fun weekend project, actually (a generic SSL over HTTP proxy tunnel?)
<mandel> ralsina, alecu I'll avoid C++ if possible :P
<alecu> chicken!
<ralsina> mandel: C++ is the natural language for this. Or go, if there is a decent network library :-)
<mandel> alecu, velociraptor!
<mandel> ralsina, alecu go sounds more reasonable for this
<alecu> sorry, I'm not here. I'm compiling!
<mandel> lol
<alecu> mandel, ralsina: Qt bindings for go?
<ralsina> Some people have a problem. Then they use C++ and now the C++ points to element problem+1
<ralsina> alecu: not exists, AFAIK
<mandel> alecu, you can call c from go, so we just look at the vtables :P
<ralsina> and my C++ joke has a syntax error
<ralsina> mandel: and do the mangling manually
<mandel> did that once with c... painful!
<briancurtin3> ralsina: at least you aren't using templates in that joke
<alecu> mandel, and it only worked for one compiler only... since they mangle differently.
<ralsina> briancurtin3: I could try to work that in, but it would specialize on compile time.
<mandel> alecu, yep.. it was a very hacky thing
<briancurtin3> and produce a 50,000 word error message
<ralsina> briancurtin3: which amounts to "you left a space before the >" or "you missed a space before the >"
<briancurtin3> :)
<mandel> briancurtin3, ralsina well, after dealing with erlang I think thisfred is ready to read template errors
<thisfred> I explicitly declined to deal with erlang, mostly ;)
<ralsina> mandel: you know C++ templates are turing complete?
<ralsina> mandel: you can write your program in *templates* with no actual code.
<thisfred> Just like XSLT then ;)
<ralsina> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/189172/c-templates-turing-complete for example
<mandel> jikes!!! ugly ugly..
 * ralsina considers generating templates from XML descriptions via XSLT
<mandel> ralsina, if you that I wont talk to you again, I'll use alecu as a proxy
<ralsina> http://gitorious.org/metatrace a C++ compile-time raytracer. You write the scene, you compile it, the image is in the binary.
<ralsina> Which is the greatest thing I have seen in the last 5 weeks at least
<alecu> mandel, I'll be your tunnel
<ralsina> alecu: yikes
<mandel> alecu, that is what she said..
<mandel> lol
<gatox_lunch> nessita, if i'm right..... and you can try it there...... you should go to: /usr/lib/pymodules/python2.7/ubuntu-sso-client/ubuntu_sso$ ........ and then do: sudo find . -iname '*.pyc' -delete....... and try the problem between sso and control panel again, and should be fixed..... something went wrong between the update and the pycs
<gatox_lunch> it seems
<gatox> ohhhh i was gatox_lunch
<mandel> gatox, dude there is a guy with a nick very similar with lunch at the end, was it you?
<gatox> mandel, no!! who who??
<gatox> jje
<urbanape> briancurtin3: http://pypi.python.org/pypi/watchdog
<urbanape> mandel, et al: what if we used watchdog for all platforms?
<urbanape> it abstracts away inotify, FSEvents, and Windows stuff.
<mandel> urbanape, hm..it will add an abstraction layer for all which is good, but I'm sure they have not fixed the fact that moves are diff etc.. although, you can use it for mac, and then we can consider it for windows
<mandel> urbanape, I think that adding a lib in there is a smart move.. the problem is how well tested it is, does it solve all the issues and how do we hook that to twisted
<mandel> urbanape, so in summary, if you have the time is ok for me but you need facundobatista to approve such a major change
<urbanape> just found it looking to see if anyone had already mapped inotify events to FSEvents
<facundobatista> urbanape, if you a library that abstracts them all into one set of semantics, *maybe* SD can be tuned to use those semantics, and we'd be happy
<mandel> facundobatista, would mean loosing the open event for sure
<mandel> facundobatista, urbanape it will also mean pushing all the dirty code to a lib maintained by others \o/
<facundobatista> mandel, which is double edged sword
<mandel> facundobatista, true.
<urbanape> it's got a bunch of dependencies on it, too, which we might not want to take on
<urbanape> PyYAML, argh, argparse, pathtools, and Brownie
<urbanape> might not actually need those (just for the extra scripting support)
<dobey> ok, need to get lunch. bbiab
<briancurtin> urbanape: sry, comcast seems extra flaky today
<urbanape> no problem
<mandel> ralsina, nessita I have an appointment in the ophthalmologist, so I'm leaving in 5 mins to be there on time
<mandel> ok, time to go and see if i'm more blind :P
<nessita> mandel: ack!
<elopio> nessita, ralsina, can you take a look at bug #940884 ?
<elopio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/940884
<elopio> we will not sync files with names longer than what the os allows. Is that our problem, or the os problem? I think you'll know better.
<ralsina> elopio: it's the OS fault but it's our problem
<elopio> ralsina: ok, you have it on your plate.
<ralsina> good evening u1 team! I am now working, so hit me with reviews ;-)
<nessita> ralsina: about to!
<nessita> guh, when I fix this lint issues
<nessita> ralsina: would you know if rtgrant filed the bug?
<gatox> ralsina, nessita really trivial review: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/back-button/+merge/95622
<nessita> gatox: looooking
<ralsina> nessita: seems he didn't. I'll do it myself
<nessita> ralsina: :-/
<ralsina> nessita: I pinged (with the request) but he never ponged, maybe he's not on IRC today, andit's late in the UK already, so...
<nessita> ralsina: if you consider this can wait till Monday, we can email him asking him to please file it
<ralsina> I guess it can, since we are not going to file the UIFe today.Let's mail him and he can do it early monday
<ralsina> nessita: I'll send the mail right away
<ralsina> nessita: mailed, with you as CC
<ralsina> gatox: The "enter verification" page is the one for the token you get by email for new accounts?
<gatox> ralsina, yes
<ralsina> gatox: why shouldn't there be a back button there?
<gatox> ralsina, let me give you the bug description
<ralsina> And the right way to not have a back button is to make the previous page a "commitPage" IIRC
<gatox> ralsina, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-sso-client/+bug/944769
<ralsina> gatox: looking
<ralsina> what happens if you registered with a wrong email? Then you want to go back...
<gatox> nessita, ^
<nessita> ralsina: well, the user can close the window and re-open, no? Or, we can leave the button there but cleanup the whole fomr
<nessita> ralsina: otherwise we'll let the user think he can "retry" the registration
<nessita> which he can not
<nessita> ralsina: I prefer not having a back button, the user already had to enter the email *twice*
<nessita> ralsina: the review you were asking for is https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-933576/+merge/95627
<nessita> gatox: if you could too... ^
<gatox> nessita, on it
<gatox> so.... what should i do with the back button isssue..... i'm working in another issue now...... to know if i need to modify anything there
<nessita> ralsina: any thoughts re: Back button? my food is ready so you can share those with me when I came back
<nessita> gatox: mark the MP as WIP until ralsina and I decide what is best
<gatox> nessita, ack
<ralsina> nessita: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-installer/+bug/944982 from Robert
<ralsina> nessita: buen provecho!
<dobey> nessita: "removing the dbus service" means bin/ubuntuone-control-panel-backend also? are we certain no apps in ubuntu are using it?
<dobey> nessita: deja-dup uses the dbus service in control panel
<ralsina> nessita: on your branch, if I login using an existing account, the SSO window is empty and u1cp is not usable until I close it manually
<nessita> dobey: why would they? is not an official API :-/
<nessita> ralsina: do you have nightlies updated?
<ralsina> nessita: updated to last night. let me update and retry
<nessita> ralsina: (remember that SSO code is independent from the control panel code)
<ralsina> nessita: yes, I was thinking if I had to file a bug on SSO and/or if you knew about it
<nessita> ralsina: ah, ok. LEt's try to reproduce with latest nightlies
<nessita> (please)
<nessita> ralsina: with sso window empty, what do you mean?
<dobey> nessita: because it's probably the only way to do it. and any published api is an official api.
<dobey> nessita: if you know of a better way to do that, feel free to help mterry switch deja-dup over to it :)
<nessita> dobey: I disagree with your last sentence, but will not discuss about that. Ok, if you are sure deja-dup uses it, I guess we need to leave that in place :-/
<ralsina> nessita: all widgets disappear and the window stays open
<dobey> well i just asked mterry in #ubuntu-desktop, because it is depending on ubuntuone-control-panel
<nessita> ralsina: weird :-/. Would you let me know if this happens with latest sso?
<ralsina> nessita: yep
<nessita> dobey: well, sadly, there is no better way to do the quota querying without doing all the REST thingy by hand. SO I guess we cna leave that (the controlpanel dbus service) in place.
<dobey> right
<gatox> nessita, ralsina another really small branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/ensure-overlay/+merge/95636
<nessita> ralsina: what shall we do regarding the back button? saw my comments from before?
<nessita> gatox: did you check all the screens?
<gatox> nessita, yes
<nessita> awesome :-)
<ralsina> nessita: let's remove it and prepare a request for UX
<ralsina> nessita: so that we can make it better in the not-so-close-future
<nessita> ralsina: ack, gatox, did you get that ^? (also not sure if you should apply what ralsina said about the CommitPage)
<gatox> nessita, yes..... i'll check about CommitPage
<nessita> gatox: thanks!
<nessita> gatox: I haven't tested IRL yet, but... in https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/ensure-overlay/+merge/95636, shouldn't the overlay be hide when the operation is completed? ie, in the method on_email_verified y en on_email_verification_error
<gatox> ....... yep.......
<nessita> gatox: I meant on_email_validated and on_email_validation_error
<nessita> gatox: would you please add that?
<gatox> nessita, of course....
<nessita> thanks!
<nessita> ralsina: did it work?
<ralsina> nessita: still upgrading
<nessita> ack
<ralsina> nessita: day of lots of updates, friday
<dobey> meh
<dobey> looks like rain
<ralsina> dobey: in a wedding day?
<dobey> weddings are lame anyway
<ralsina> Oh. My attempt at alanis-rolling failed :-(
<nessita> ralsina: I got it :-)
<nessita> is like a free ride, when you already paid ;-)
<ralsina> it's a good advice!
<dobey> and i really do not like debugging untraceable race conditions that corrupt memory :-/
<nessita> dobey: is the RB thingy? :-/
<ralsina> dobey: ugh
<dobey> yes
<dobey> i am pretty certain now that it's not the entry that i'm creating in the plug-in, which is being dereferenced.
<ralsina> dobey: if you had no luck with valgrind, have you tried any of the debuggig mallocs?
<dobey> well i'm just doing gdb
<dobey> and using G_SLICE=always-malloc makes the crash go away
<ralsina> dobey: like dmalloc or whatever (I am just digging in old C stuff Ihalf-remember, so feel free to ignoreme)
<ralsina> dobey: oh, a heisenbug
<dobey> valgrind seems to be problematic, because it crashes in webkit when i run under vg
<ralsina> dobey: valgrind isa whole freaking virtualized thing, it finds more bugs than there really are, sometimes
<gatox> ralsina, the setCommitPage(True) is not working for this case
<ralsina> gatox: really? remember it's on the PREVIOUS page ;-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes, i'm setting that in the setup_account_page
<ralsina> gatox: ok, then do it the other way around
<ralsina> gatox: maybe it's because it relies on the order of the pages
<gatox> ralsina, i'm checking why is not working.....
<dobey> ralsina: i don't think it's finding a bug that isn't there in this case. but the trace from it isn't helpful
<ralsina> dobey: right
<ralsina> dobey: my sympathies, man
<ralsina> dobey: that and 99 cents get you the dollar menu at Wendy's, though
<dobey> nah. you need about $1.11 to buy something off the dollar menu at wendys, here anyway
<dobey> yay taxes
<nessita> ralsina: got another review that will not depend on your system being up to date: https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-944120
<ralsina> nessita: on it!
<nessita> dobey: would you please review it as well? https://code.launchpad.net/~nataliabidart/ubuntuone-control-panel/fix-944120/+merge/95642
<nessita> ralsina: merge link is  ^
<gatox> ralsina, the attribute is being set correctly..... but i think that something involving how we navigate between the pages disable the commitPage thing
<dobey> nessita: can you re-review my remove-gtk branch? :)
<gatox> so..... the other way is already in repo
<nessita> dobey: yes, already branching it
<gatox> in the proposal i mean
<dobey> ralsina: ^^ can you look at the remove-gtk branch as well pelase?
<nessita> cd review_remove-gtk #and start reviewing ;)
<ralsina> dobey: sure
<ralsina> dobey: link?
<dobey> https://code.launchpad.net/~dobey/ubuntuone-control-panel/remove-gtk/+merge/95252
<ralsina> dobey: thanks, queued
<ralsina> dobey: (+7/-7509) 25 files modified nice!
<nessita> dobey: so, your branch still has the docs/ubuntuone-control-panel-gtk.1, but I don't want you to remove but to rename it to be the Qt cp man page. Can you do that in this branch pliz?
<nessita> dobey:  with that we can tackle another bug ;-)
<nessita> dobey: bug #933021
<dobey> nessita: i'll remove it. i won't rename it to -qt. the arguments aren't the same, i'm pretty sure
<nessita> dobey: please do not remove it
<nessita> dobey: you can edit the man page to be correct, no?
<ralsina> let's do a branch that edits and renames
<nessita> dobey: or I can do it, but do not remove it so I can cheat and re use it
<dobey> nessita: why not just make a new one with the --help output from -qt instead?
<dobey> it's simple enough to do. there's a tool that does it
<gatox> nessita, ok..... both my branches are ready.... now i'm going to start with the tasks we talk
<ralsina> help2man IIRC
<dobey> yeah, that
<dobey> it's easier to cheat that way, than copy the gtk one over
<ralsina> Also, remember the help from the Qt version is a lie
<nessita> dobey: as you wish, my gastritis is bad enough to be discussing at this  time of the week
<nessita> dobey: let me know when you made whatever change you decide to make to that branch, and I'll re-review
<ralsina> nessita: assign me the bug, I will do it
<nessita> ralsina: ack, thanks
<nessita> ralsina: assigned, and updated milestone
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on fix-944120
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> nessita: are we supposed to maintain the other order on windows, and only have this order on ubuntu?
<dobey> lisettte: ^^
<nessita> dobey: I don't think so, we need to have the same UI accross all platforms
<nessita> dobey: the mock for the controlpanel always had the restore to the left and not default, I've probably  done it wrong from the start
<nessita> dobey: you can check the google doc with the spec
<nessita> (which was originally for windows)
<dobey> ok, well +1 anyway. i'm fairly apathetic, and it's too late to get an answer out of millbank today anyway
<nessita> dobey: the mock: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/drawings/d/1O_Q9EIJNbvnimroBTvoxvpFXuawEp8pA01iyfW-lHn4
<dobey> oh google docs; i hate you too.
<ralsina> On a future UI refresh, there is something called a QButtonBox that's supposed to give platform-correct primary/secondary button ordering, but I can't even find the docs today
<nessita> ralsina: nice to know
<gatox> ralsina, are you sure about qbuttonbox?? i can't find it in qt assistant
<dobey> note that there is no "platform correct" answer to that really
<ralsina> gatox: it's there in designer :-)
<ralsina> gatox: but I think it's not a real widget
<dobey> though the ButtonBox widget makes it easy to switch directions of the buttons
<gatox> ralsina, maybe is something like the "line" in the qt designer, that is actually a qframe
<ralsina> gatox: yes, I think so
<dobey> macos generally hasn't got dialog buttons. windows is usually "[ok] [cancel]" though basically arbitrary for non-standard apps. kde uses "[ok] [cancel]" and GNOME uses "[cancel] [ok]"
<dobey> and then there are all the other environments too!
<dobey> i think xfce matches gnome. and i'm not sure unity/ubuntu specifies that, but generally has followed gnome as it's been gnome.
<dobey> i swear, if i have fixed this crash with this insane hack, i don't know what i'll do. maybe go get drunk right now
<dobey> ok good. it didn't fix it
<ralsina> dobey: right, I was thinking [ok][cancel]   on windows, [cancel][ok] on windows
<ralsina> oops, make one of those linux
<dobey> also, i am getting tired of listening to the tron soundtrack previews
<dobey>         player.play_entry(entry.ref().ref().ref().ref().ref().ref(), self.source)
<dobey> and it still crashed
<dobey> so i'm pretty sure that entry isn't the point of unref failure :)
<ralsina> bah, ButtonBox does that, but doesn't let you change the button texts.
<ralsina> This is going to sound really strange, but my chromium window has turned grayscale, and all the others are ok.
<dobey> compiz turns hanged/blocked/crashed applications grey
<ralsina> dobey: but chromiumworks
<dobey> isn't buttonbox just a specialized container that you can stick any widget in?
<dobey> ralsina: i never specified the IQ of compiz.
<ralsina> dobey: not in this case, it's just a gadget in designer,  doesn't seem to exist in real life
<ralsina> So I am now in the 1920s web
<dobey> ah
<dobey> hrmm, i hate these kinds of bugs :(
<ralsina> nessita: with nightlies updated, I can't login with any of my test accounts :-(
<ralsina> nessita: I get "authentication failed" for all
<nessita> ralsina: are you sure those are valid U1 accounts?
<nessita> ralsina: can you share a pair username and password? (I ask since those are test accounts)
<ralsina> nessita: sure
<nessita> ralsina: just checking, you fully updated and rebooted, right?
<ralsina> nessita: updated, not rebooted
<nessita> ralsina: shouldn't make any difference... but who knows. gatox and I had an issue with pyc files
<ralsina> nessita: so, I'll reboot. This notebook fscks on every reboot so it will take a little while
<gatox> ralsina, try to remove the pycs before just in case
<ralsina> ok, will try that first
<ralsina> nessita, gatox: yay, that did it! weird!
<nessita> ralsina: there something very bad
<ralsina> nessita: confirmed the branch works great IRL, the empty window thing is gone
<nessita> ralsina: ffiiiuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<ralsina> nessita: so, I'll finish the review quick
<gatox> ralsina, jejeej yep..... it happens to me too.... i figure it out modifying the files with sudo
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> RB, Y U NO REF?!
<gatox> which force the generation of the pyc (wonder why it didn't do it before)
<ralsina> gatox: maybe permissions on the pyc?
<ralsina> gatox: but I am pretty sure I did not sudo edit ay py files :-)
<gatox> ralsina, yes... it's weird
<gatox> ralsina, i did it because i was trying to debug that
<dobey> maybe i should look at twisted for a bit instead
<ralsina> dobey: change the air
<dobey> or just go try to unlock kaori on ssx
<ralsina> nessita: +1 on fix-933576
<nessita> yey!
<ralsina> gatox: +1 on ensure-overlay
<gatox> ralsina, thanks
<gatox> people! EOD here! have a nice weekend!
<nessita> ralsina: doi you have https://code.launchpad.net/~diegosarmentero/ubuntu-sso-client/back-button/+merge/95622 in your queue?
<nessita> who's up for a review?
 * dobey hopes this bug is 'gone' now
<ralsina> nessita: looks like I didn't
<ralsina> nessita: doing that one then
<nessita> ralsina: thanks!
<dobey> hrmm is not; well the criticals aren't anyway
<ralsina> nessita, gatox_brb: global approve on back-button
<nessita> ralsina: nice, thanks
<gatox> ralsina, great thanks
<cjohnston> u1filestatus.py doesn't work anymore on precise
<cjohnston> has anyone updated it to work?
<dobey> rye_: ^^
<rye_> cjohnston, i know, but I haven't yet found a way to get it working
<cjohnston> :-(
<cjohnston> my u1 stuff just keeps getting worse
<cjohnston> :-/
<dobey> how so?
<cjohnston> dobey: u1 started deleting my files, and now isnt syncing right
<cjohnston> I've been working with duanedesign for a week on it
<dobey> hmm. that sounds quite odd
<dobey> every time i think i've found something related to this bug, nothing changes :(
<ralsina> EOD for me, I may do some reviews late tonight if needed for the release, please mail
<briancurtin> have a good weekend ralsina
<dobey> laters. i need to get off here for a while before my hands go numb from typing "bt" in gdb
#ubuntuone 2012-03-03
<overlord> Good Day
<overlord> Now that the web interface for notes was removed from Ubuntu One. how am I supposed to sync with TOmboy?
<overlord> Anybody here?
<alecu> overlord, probably not today nor tomorrow.
<alecu> overlord, perhaps you can try asking on monday
<alecu> you are welcome.
<jolo12345> hey how do i make a bootable floppy to usb disk
<dobey> i think maybe you are looking for #ubuntu which is a general help changel for ubuntu. this channel is for the ubuntu one suite of services
#ubuntuone 2012-03-04
<ztag100> just wondering, does ubuntu one let me backup my system settings? or just files?
<Chipaca> hi all
<Chipaca> swapped some things around in video.u1.to, let me know if your video lens still works (and if it's faster, let me know too :) )
#ubuntuone 2013-02-25
<surbs> hello, is it possible to remove the "desktop" folder from Ubuntu One as a shared folder? I understand that you can stop syncing it, but what about removal from the application?
<surbs> nvm figured it out! http://askubuntu.com/questions/149124/how-do-i-remove-a-folder-from-the-ubuntu-one-folders-tab
<JamesTait> Happy Monday, all! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-02-26
<JamesTait> Morning all! :)
#ubuntuone 2013-02-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :)
<davmor22> hey guys my network is going to be up and down for a bit.  Apparently they are improving my broadband
<davmor22> by disconnecting me with no notice grrrrr
<wapiflapi> hi everyone.
<dobey> hi
#ubuntuone 2013-02-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all! :-D
#ubuntuone 2013-03-01
<JamesTait> Happy Friday and Happy St David's Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-02-24
<Nothing_Much> Are you guys experiencing downtime?
<elky> <dobey> yes there is an issue with file sync from clients at the moment. uploading via web seemed to work ok for me though.
<elky> <dobey> developers are aware of the problem and looking into it
<Nothing_Much> Oh thank goodness it's not just me
<Nothing_Much> Thanks :)
<Nothing_Much> for lettin' me know
<elky> dobey: chance of putting something inthe topic?
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy World Bartender Day! :-D
<Spads> production api server logs on thuban are consuming all the disk
<Spads> tons of it is stuff saying "Worker thuban-i.... not ready"
<sehh_01> hi - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status claims u1 file sync is up, but my trusty laptop isn't syncing.  Is this a known issue?
<dobey> sehh_01: it is up
<sehh_01> what's the file where I can find why it is failing on my box?
<dobey> there has been some issues over the past few days, but they are resolved now and the servers are back to normal
<dobey> ~/.cache/ubuntuone/log/syncdaemon.log
<sehh_01> Current and Recent Transfers shows 3 files hung at 0% :(
<dobey> is the client actually connected to the server?
<sehh_01> bleh - AUTH_FAILED It says
<dobey> you need to delete the token from your keyring, and log in again
<sehh_01> what should i use to delete them?
<dobey> the "Passwords and Keys" app (seahorse to run from terminal)
<sehh_01> checked there, didn't see anything for u1
<sehh_01> oh tehre it is
<sehh_01> dobey: thanks!
#ubuntuone 2014-02-25
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Chocolate-Covered Peanuts Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2014-02-26
<cff> How do I log out of Ubuntu One Desktop client and login with a different account?
<cff> I've changed emails and my previous login doesn't work
<cff> need to login with the new email
<cff> but I can't find where!
<cff> Remove device gives AttributeError "'QGroupBox' object has no attribute 'startswith'"
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy For Pete’s Sake Day! :-D
<dobey> cff: https://one.ubuntu.com/help/faq/what-does-the-root_mismatch-error-mean/
<noodles775> 13
#ubuntuone 2014-02-27
<JamesTait> Good morning all; happy Polar Bear Day! :-D
<albertofer1980> HI Team, I have various tickets open, but support don't respond me, The support is still active?
<albertofer1980> Someone can help me?
<karni> albertofer1980: This will be a better place. Let me know what problem you're having.
<albertofer1980> Yes
<albertofer1980> Ok
<albertofer1980> I have various tickets open, but support don't respond me, The support is still active?, My first ticket was 12 of february
<albertofer1980> Need recovery my files, because, a new bug erase the files
<albertofer1980> deleted
<karni> I see
<karni> davmor2: elopio: Who can we get to recover albertofer1980's files?
<albertofer1980> I am very concerned they are my company files
<albertofer1980> :(
<karni> albertofer1980: I see. We'll find people to help you out.
<davmor2> karni: no idea maybe Toykeeper but she won't be on till latter
<albertofer1980> I tried to recover using the recovery link files, but does not recover all files
<karni> davmor2: was wondering where she is, I see
<karni> albertofer1980: Can you drop by a bit later today? Toykeeper should be able to help you.
<albertofer1980> Yes, I'll be online all the time
<albertofer1980> Oh Karni, Thanks Thanks, i'm happy for your help
<karni> albertofer1980: thank you. please stick around.
<albertofer1980> I hope that they can help me to recover these files
<davmor2> albertofer1980: have you checked your rubbish bin.  U1 doesn't normally delete files but simply mark them as deleted and the system removes them.  So anything deleted should be in the rubbish bin.  If they are there you can just restore them
<albertofer1980> Yes I have files, but not all
<albertofer1980> I think that I can resoter 70% of the files, but I have other 30% missing
<albertofer1980> restore
<albertofer1980> The linkf of recovery files in the web ubuntuone, dosen't work fine fine :(
<davmor2> right okay for that you would need Toykeeper I believe
<albertofer1980> Ok I hope that Toykeeper help me
<albertofer1980> I worked for 5 years with ubuntu one without any problems, I think that this incident is related with this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1282759
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1282759 in Arch Linux "Ubuntu One sync is broken, and no informative status can be found" [Undecided,New]
<beuno> albertofer1980, it isn't, that bug is people not being able to sustain a connection
<beuno> nothing to do with lost files
<albertofer1980> I never had problems
<albertofer1980> I have that the support team can help to recovery the files
<albertofer1980> I hope that the support team can help to recovery the files
<karni> albertofer1980: I've asked Toykeeper on IRC to join here when she's around.
<albertofer1980> Ok Karni
<albertofer1980> I hope connetc
#ubuntuone 2014-02-28
<JamesTait> Good morning all!  Happy Friday, and happy Tooth Fairy Day! :-D
#ubuntuone 2017-03-02
<just_jon> has anyone retrieved music they purchased through the ubuntu one store
